# 3 Friends Sharing The Journey into the Third and Final Tri!!



## RedButterfly

Emma, Sarah - This is our new "home" until we're all ready to move into second tri.

Sarah, :dance: they're getting darker! Yes it's normal to go off food. I hardly eat now. I have to really want something. Otherwise it's a no no.


----------



## Rah

i found fanta now so im happy just need a cold drink in work

i have just had an invite out next weekend looks like my turn to be on the good old anti-biotics


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i found fanta now so im happy just need a cold drink in work
> 
> i have just had an invite out next weekend looks like my turn to be on the good old anti-biotics

Lol luckily I won't have to use that excuse. Somehow people already know I'm pregnant even though I haven't said anything. Apparently I have that "glow".


----------



## Rah

awww thats cute


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> awww thats cute

I don't even know what "that glow" is so I can't hide it :haha:


----------



## Rah

ha ha you will have to purposely go round looking rough lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> ha ha you will have to purposely go round looking rough lol

I look rough anyway! I don't wear make up. I just brush and tie my hair up. I don't particularly care what I look like :haha: Oh well, I'll just stay hid away until 12 weeks, lol.

Did the sports bra work for you today?


----------



## Rah

I forgot :dohh:


----------



## Rah

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/20120810_041924.jpg
my 4am test line came up before i finished washing hands !! 
doing the Dr later to fill the forms


----------



## itsmydream

Hey ladies can I join in on your group?
I just found out this week that I am pregnant, had two HPT and both were BFP, after two months of clomid. I could use a buddy like you ladies on my journy. I go September 18 for my first baby appointment. According to my last AF I should be right at 5weeks.


----------



## itsmydream

RedButterfly said:


> Emma, Sarah - This is our new "home" until we're all ready to move into second tri.
> 
> Sarah, :dance: they're getting darker! Yes it's normal to go off food. I hardly eat now. I have to really want something. Otherwise it's a no no.

How can i get the image of my baby week by week like you have on yours? Thank you in advance


----------



## ccmummy

so sad lol i sed bye to the old thread lol, well took my first tablet tday, so lets see if they work???......im abot worried tho as the leftlet inside says, they are used for ulscers an to reduce acid??? im at docs again today gettin beta hcg done again....as he sed they shud of done them again within 48 hours????

HELLO ITSMYDREAM....welcome, me sarah an maria av been on such a journey, an we are all finaly here, ur more then welcome to join, as for ur ticker, click on mine an it shud show u how to get ur own x


----------



## Rah

morning bump buddies 
welcome itsmydream xx 

how is everyone this morning?


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies. Can I join?? I'm due 18th April, 4 days before daughter is 4!!! 

I filled in midwife forms yesterday, and got a lecture by GP about what to eat and what not to eat!! X


----------



## Rah

hi Nataliew 
course you can join 

i went to gp today filled out a form name address phone and lmp that's it they will br in touch about 11weeks going to be a long 7 weeks of worry


----------



## NatalieW

Yup, mine is 10wks. But they bought my due date forward as I had a 48day cycle. So the doctor put it down as 1st April.


----------



## itsmydream

Thanks for letting me join you ladies. This is my first pregnancy, so it will be nice to have buddies to vent with.


----------



## Rah

yay you sorted your ticker xx


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> yay you sorted your ticker xx

i seen ur comment on the old thread whats so funny???? :haha::haha::haha: guna miss it :hugs: :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

Having such a bad afternoon today. Going to go to bed and not get up!


----------



## NatalieW

Is anyone else suffering from utter exhaustion?! I can't get through the day at the moment!! I don't remember it like this!


----------



## Rah

well i stupidly said i would work an extra tonight so off to work at 8 till 7am ah well money towards my pram


----------



## Rah

Natalie which date are you going with or will you wait for your scan?? 

Emma and Maria how are you both hope your ok xx


----------



## NatalieW

Rah, I'm sticking with 18th until otherwise told :) probably at scan.


----------



## Rah

shift finished off to bed have nice day in the sun


----------



## NatalieW

Enjoy your sleep Rah!


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Natalie which date are you going with or will you wait for your scan??
> 
> Emma and Maria how are you both hope your ok xx

hi sarah im gud thanks you?.....think my tablets are working :happydance: feel so much better 2day xx


----------



## NatalieW

Ccmummy is that for morning sickness?


----------



## RedButterfly

Afternoon.

Yes Sarah, I'm fine thanks. Just been a bit busy. Went and saw a clairvoyant yesterday. Been trying to find maternity clothes to fit my stupidly small height. Just not working. All I came back with was a bump band :growlmad:

Glad the tablets are working for you Emma :)


----------



## ccmummy

NatalieW said:


> Ccmummy is that for morning sickness?

hi nat yer there not anti sickness tablets tho!!!!! they pretty much do the same thing just alot stronger an better, they are normaly use for tummy uslers an to reduce acid???....doc sed they are realy gud an his wife used them, an will not harm the bean. i tk 1 in the morning an 1 a night, so far so gud i was sick this mornin but only once's not half as bad as i was x


----------



## ccmummy

well i finaly got round to washin my floors...we was begiining to stick to them hahahaha

MARIA when u gettin ur doppler?....ive seen afew women on her find it at 8 weeks??

my friend got her 12w scan on monday soo jealous hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> well i finaly got round to washin my floors...we was begiining to stick to them hahahaha
> 
> MARIA when u gettin ur doppler?....ive seen afew women on her find it at 8 weeks??
> 
> my friend got her 12w scan on monday soo jealous hahaha

I duno. When hubby gets round to buying it, lol. I got my first MW appointment in 6 days :happydance:


----------



## ccmummy

yey am mine 4 days after you yey....lol think if all is well at 1st scan then im guna get 1 then xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yey am mine 4 days after you yey....lol think if all is well at 1st scan then im guna get 1 then xx

I'm watching one that has the fetal heart rate on it. Hopefully we won't have to wait long until our scans.


----------



## NatalieW

Oh scan dates are so exciting. 

How was the Clairvoyant Redbutterfly? 

Glad the sickness has cut down ccmummy.


----------



## ccmummy

NatalieW said:


> Oh scan dates are so exciting.
> 
> How was the Clairvoyant Redbutterfly?
> 
> Glad the sickness has cut down ccmummy.

there our 1st midwife app huni...but we shud get our scan date the day we go see her,

me to, im just reaching at everything now insted of been sick, so fell alot more fresh insted of soooo drained x


----------



## RedButterfly

NatalieW said:


> Oh scan dates are so exciting.
> 
> How was the Clairvoyant Redbutterfly?
> 
> Glad the sickness has cut down ccmummy.

Very good. It was my first time seeing one. My Grandad came through. The lady from my house came through (hubby and I already knew we had a friendly spirit who lives here). He also told me that he see's 2 babies. He also see's a girl but he did say this could be my daughter. 

I'll leave it a few months and I'll go back :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Oh scan dates are so exciting.
> 
> How was the Clairvoyant Redbutterfly?
> 
> Glad the sickness has cut down ccmummy.
> 
> Very good. It was my first time seeing one. My Grandad came through. The lady from my house came through (hubby and I already knew we had a friendly spirit who lives here). He also told me that he see's 2 babies. He also see's a girl but he did say this could be my daughter.
> 
> I'll leave it a few months and I'll go back :haha:Click to expand...

ooooo 2 babies u may have more then 1 in there maria :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Oh scan dates are so exciting.
> 
> How was the Clairvoyant Redbutterfly?
> 
> Glad the sickness has cut down ccmummy.
> 
> Very good. It was my first time seeing one. My Grandad came through. The lady from my house came through (hubby and I already knew we had a friendly spirit who lives here). He also told me that he see's 2 babies. He also see's a girl but he did say this could be my daughter.
> 
> I'll leave it a few months and I'll go back :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooooo 2 babies u may have more then 1 in there maria :haha:Click to expand...

We'll soon find out in a few weeks. 

He could mean twins or he could mean, we'll have this baby then another. Wish I'd asked now, lol.


----------



## NatalieW

Ooh two babies!!


----------



## Rah

Sounds interesting Maria twin girls :) 
I would be off to see different ones now if i was you see what they say ha ha 
im really bad and have been banned by hubby lol

Are you taking vitamin d as well as folic acid? i have read that's the new recommendation now but since i wont hear from the midwife till 10-12 weeks will be too late to ask 

Well im my little week of knowing i was preg i have lost 2 lb and found out i dont like smell of hotdogs, wine, taste of coke or chocolate and really like fruit i think my brain has got into gear said to hubby this is the best diet ever ha ha
god help me if i do start craving and real morning sickness kicks in ha ha ah can loose 3 dress sizes this preg would be amazing 

i picked up the mothercare catalogue before going to have a nosey through


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Sounds interesting Maria twin girls :)
> I would be off to see different ones now if i was you see what they say ha ha
> im really bad and have been banned by hubby lol
> 
> Are you taking vitamin d as well as folic acid? i have read that's the new recommendation now but since i wont hear from the midwife till 10-12 weeks will be too late to ask
> 
> Well im my little week of knowing i was preg i have lost 2 lb and found out i dont like smell of hotdogs, wine, taste of coke or chocolate and really like fruit i think my brain has got into gear said to hubby this is the best diet ever ha ha
> god help me if i do start craving and real morning sickness kicks in ha ha ah can loose 3 dress sizes this preg would be amazing
> 
> i picked up the mothercare catalogue before going to have a nosey through

Twin girls?! I hope not, I'd be checking myself into St Anns (mental hospital down here) :haha: I can just about put up with Elissa at the moment, she's making me want to pull my hair out!

I don't think I'll be going to see anyone else. He made me feel comfortable, plus he doesn't live far from me.

I think Vitamin D is already in my tablets. The tablets I take contain 18 different types of vitamins and what not.

Hotdogs.. Yes please :haha:

I would love to do some exercise but I must wait until I've seen my MW so I can see what exercise I can do.


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> I think Vitamin D is already in my tablets. The tablets I take contain 18 different types of vitamins and what not.
> 
> I would love to do some exercise but I must wait until I've seen my MW so I can see what exercise I can do.

I dont have any preg vits just folic acid on its own will add vit d to that then 

Swimming is always good its gentle and the water helps take any strains etc off the body 
Im giving up body combat and swapping to swimming and as soon as isobelle is in nursery from sept i will be going every day im off work while shes there may also go the gym and walk on treadmill but thats as far as i will be going


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I think Vitamin D is already in my tablets. The tablets I take contain 18 different types of vitamins and what not.
> 
> I would love to do some exercise but I must wait until I've seen my MW so I can see what exercise I can do.
> 
> I dont have any preg vits just folic acid on its own will add vit d to that then
> 
> Swimming is always good its gentle and the water helps take any strains etc off the body
> Im giving up body combat and swapping to swimming and as soon as isobelle is in nursery from sept i will be going every day im off work while shes there may also go the gym and walk on treadmill but thats as far as i will be goingClick to expand...

I don't have time to go swimming, so anything I do has to be done at home. I have loads of workout DVD's. 

Did you remember your sports bra last night?


----------



## NatalieW

I've got a gym programme booked for Wed to give me an idea of what I can do. But I have a feeling I will be back to swimming again, don't want to end up gestational diabetic again.


----------



## ccmummy

i cudnt even be arsed to do any exercise, i do enough runnin around after ds and dd...that'll do me hahaha 

as for vit D wasnt out when i had other 2 an they are perfect, doc didnt say i needed it she just gave me folic acid...so i wont be goin out my way to get it xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i cudnt even be arsed to do any exercise, i do enough runnin around after ds and dd...that'll do me hahaha
> 
> as for vit D wasnt out when i had other 2 an they are perfect, doc didnt say i needed it she just gave me folic acid...so i wont be goin out my way to get it xx

You don't need to exercise!


----------



## Rah

i can only start the swimming once she is in nursery was going to start the 30 day shred but looks too high impact for preg 
im sure davina does a preg one or was that post preg

i rang labour ward they said its because ricketts is on the up 

no no sports bra last night but was not busy so was ok its ready for Monday though


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i can only start the swimming once she is in nursery was going to start the 30 day shred but looks too high impact for preg
> im sure davina does a preg one or was that post preg
> 
> i rang labour ward they said its because ricketts is on the up
> 
> no no sports bra last night but was not busy so was ok its ready for Monday though

Is that the 30 day shred with Jillian Michaels?

I'm pretty sure Davina was post preg.


----------



## Rah

yeah she's really good know a few people who had fab results from the dvd


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> yeah she's really good know a few people who had fab results from the dvd

I have that DVD. I love it. Lost weight from doing it but stopped once I found out I was preg the first time. But yes, I wouldn't recommend it during pregnancy. It's quite.. Energetic shall we say :haha:


----------



## NatalieW

Davina does a pregnancy and post pregnancy one. Think Amazon have it as a double DVD at the moment. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000LRYTCC/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1344708572&sr=8-1


----------



## Rah

off to amazon


----------



## ccmummy

whats on the up sarah??? what does that mean lol....but surely if vit d was a must they ud give u it when they give u folic ????

fish an chips went down a treat but repeatin on me now, carnt bloody win hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> whats on the up sarah??? what does that mean lol....but surely if vit d was a must they ud give u it when they give u folic ????
> 
> fish an chips went down a treat but repeatin on me now, carnt bloody win hahaha

Haha I had sausage and chips from the chippie!

I will be getting that Davina DVD Monday. Looks good. Watching a bit of it on YouTube :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

i wont a big slice of carrot cake now, but dnt av any :(


----------



## NatalieW

Oh I'd love some chips from chippy. There is nothing like them!! Yumm

I never thought of looking at the DVD on YouTube doh. 

I am assuming the Vit D deficiency is due to the parents allowing their children to watch TV and video games constantly instead of playing outside.


----------



## RedButterfly

Eww carrot cake! I would make you some but you live too far away!

Thought I'd check it out before buying!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Eww carrot cake! I would make you some but you live too far away!
> 
> Thought I'd check it out before buying!

its ok just pack it well enough it mite mk it...lol

my oh made sum afew weeks ago, that stuff whats already in a box an u just at water lol, turned out gud tho hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Eww carrot cake! I would make you some but you live too far away!
> 
> Thought I'd check it out before buying!
> 
> its ok just pack it well enough it mite mk it...lol
> 
> my oh made sum afew weeks ago, that stuff whats already in a box an u just at water lol, turned out gud tho hahahaClick to expand...

Lol. DH loves carrot cake. I think he'd scoff it all before I even got chance to put it in a box!


----------



## ccmummy

hahaha tell him not to mess with it, a pregnant lady needs it..hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hahaha tell him not to mess with it, a pregnant lady needs it..hahaha

Lol. 

Do you know what type of birth you want?


----------



## Rah

on the up =more cases i looked into it and its all down to not enough sun and as Nat said playing inside more 

im thinking of getting the dvd now will order tomorrow 

was sick before :-( but about to have a bacon buttie for dinner


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> on the up =more cases i looked into it and its all down to not enough sun and as Nat said playing inside more
> 
> im thinking of getting the dvd now will order tomorrow
> 
> was sick before :-( but about to have a bacon buttie for dinner

Hope the bacon buttie makes you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Do you know what type of birth you want?

i want a quick none eventful labour and birth 
opposite to last time don't think oh could go through it again 
i had consultants in with 3 midwives lost heart beat just all round stressful 

although i keep thinking if a water birth 

how about you??


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> on the up =more cases i looked into it and its all down to not enough sun and as Nat said playing inside more
> 
> im thinking of getting the dvd now will order tomorrow
> 
> was sick before :-( but about to have a bacon buttie for dinner
> 
> Hope the bacon buttie makes you feel better :hugs:Click to expand...

not doing great so far and oh is cooking it so feel bad 

very emotional watching Olympics lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rah said:
> 
> 
> on the up =more cases i looked into it and its all down to not enough sun and as Nat said playing inside more
> 
> im thinking of getting the dvd now will order tomorrow
> 
> was sick before :-( but about to have a bacon buttie for dinner
> 
> Hope the bacon buttie makes you feel better :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> not doing great so far and oh is cooking it so feel bad
> 
> very emotional watching Olympics lolClick to expand...

I want another quick labour. With Elissa, I was in labour for 4 hours. I would like a water birth this time. As I didn't get one with Elissa. 

I'm sure he'll understand if you can't eat it.


----------



## ccmummy

well ive ad 2 diff births....I.E 1 with every drug goin an 1 with sweeat F A......an i wud defo go for NO DRUGS AGAIN if i can coz i elt so much better with no drugs.

ds as i sed b4 he was late so ad to be induce ad epd, well every drug goin....was so sick i cudnt dress him or give him his 1st feed etc......DD 3 days i was in slow labour sent me home on the 16th sed i was only 2 cm so not in labour....i went to my mums what is only 20 mins away frm hosp, next min i no her head is hangin out....if i had cum home to my house she wud off been born in car as we are gud 40 mins away x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> well ive ad 2 diff births....I.E 1 with every drug goin an 1 with sweeat F A......an i wud defo go for NO DRUGS AGAIN if i can coz i elt so much better with no drugs.
> 
> ds as i sed b4 he was late so ad to be induce ad epd, well every drug goin....was so sick i cudnt dress him or give him his 1st feed etc......DD 3 days i was in slow labour sent me home on the 16th sed i was only 2 cm so not in labour....i went to my mums what is only 20 mins away frm hosp, next min i no her head is hangin out....if i had cum home to my house she wud off been born in car as we are gud 40 mins away x

Lol, oh Emma, I love your way with words! I had gas and air and the one in the leg (I can't remember what it's called) but in my eyes, they gave it to me too late. I had it and the next min I'm pushing her out. 

This time I'm going to try going without. I managed 7-8cm with nothing so surely I can managed the last 2cm without anything.. :haha:


----------



## Rah

Isobelle was spine to spine slow labour for 6 long long days 4min contractions 
i had epidural which failed so did it on gas and air will only have gas and air this time


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Isobelle was spine to spine slow labour for 6 long long days 4min contractions
> i had epidural which failed so did it on gas and air will only have gas and air this time

6 days?! Poor you!


----------



## ccmummy

same im guna try nothing done ot once so shud be able to do it again....but if i carnt i carnt i think i find it easyer to cope with the pain with dd coz it was slow labour so body got use to it....but if i end up in to much pain i aint daft i will avsumut hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> same im guna try nothing done ot once so shud be able to do it again....but if i carnt i carnt i think i find it easyer to cope with the pain with dd coz it was slow labour so body got use to it....but if i end up in to much pain i aint daft i will avsumut hahaha

Your kids been busy today? As you've been on here quite alot today.


----------



## ccmummy

yep huni they both been at a friends house, they came home for dinner an tea, then went back an she brought them home at half 6 yey lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yep huni they both been at a friends house, they came home for dinner an tea, then went back an she brought them home at half 6 yey lol

Piece and quiet for you then. Bet you made the most of it.


----------



## ccmummy

not realy been on here alday :dohh: well i did do afew loads of washin an got the floors done an my bedding, so done a little bit of house work hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> not realy been on here alday :dohh: well i did do afew loads of washin an got the floors done an my bedding, so done a little bit of house work hahaha

Housework.. Pfft.. Forget that!


----------



## ccmummy

morning girls, hows everyone on this dull morning x


----------



## Rah

awake just lol playing on the very loud ipod with DD making minnie mouses bows
Im sure sundays never used too be this loud


----------



## ccmummy

hahaha nope sundays use to be quite an lazy days not anymore hahaha


----------



## NatalieW

What's a lie in ?! I even went away last month and couldnt sleep any longer than I used too what is that all about?!

We are enjoying a lazy morning, brunch is in the slow cooker then it will be replaced with Sunday lunch. Off for a walk and Isobel on her balance bike. 

What does everyone else have planned?


----------



## Rah

We will be off to feed the ducks in the local pond when hubby gets up then to a park so isobelle can play on her scooter 
hoping this cloud shifts though


----------



## ccmummy

dont think we will be doin out 2day, just chilling well tryin to haha


----------



## Rah

We have to go out i have a whole bathroom in my living room and someone coming round to start fitting in so shower will be done today i hope then bath tue/wed and god knows when the rest will be fitted


----------



## RedButterfly

Anyone want 2 dogs and a child? I've just about had enough today :grr:


----------



## itsmydream

Hey ladies I'm new to this post, I'm so worried! So please & give me some advice. This month I thought I got my AF but it was spotting for 3 days enough to where if I didn't want to I didn't need a pad or tampon. So I bought a two pack hpt the first one showed a very faint line, & the second one I used first thing in the morning & it was dark positive. Took another one & that one is my picture on here. I bought a digital test & it said not pregnant, took 2 more & they were both bfn's. If I am pregnant I would only be 5 weeks today. So I'm so confused, & worried. Please help. Thanks in a:flower:dvance


----------



## RedButterfly

itsmydream said:


> Hey ladies I'm new to this post, I'm so worried! So please & give me some advice. This month I thought I got my AF but it was spotting for 3 days enough to where if I didn't want to I didn't need a pad or tampon. So I bought a two pack hpt the first one showed a very faint line, & the second one I used first thing in the morning & it was dark positive. Took another one & that one is my picture on here. I bought a digital test & it said not pregnant, took 2 more & they were both bfn's. If I am pregnant I would only be 5 weeks today. So I'm so confused, & worried. Please help. Thanks in a:flower:dvance

Digitals aren't as sensitive as the line tests. When were you supposed to start AF?


----------



## itsmydream

RedButterfly said:


> itsmydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm new to this post, I'm so worried! So please & give me some advice. This month I thought I got my AF but it was spotting for 3 days enough to where if I didn't want to I didn't need a pad or tampon. So I bought a two pack hpt the first one showed a very faint line, & the second one I used first thing in the morning & it was dark positive. Took another one & that one is my picture on here. I bought a digital test & it said not pregnant, took 2 more & they were both bfn's. If I am pregnant I would only be 5 weeks today. So I'm so confused, & worried. Please help. Thanks in a:flower:dvance
> 
> Digitals aren't as sensitive as the line tests. When were you supposed to start AF?Click to expand...

I was suppose to start AF on the 3rd, and on the 4th was when I started spotting.


----------



## RedButterfly

itsmydream said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm new to this post, I'm so worried! So please & give me some advice. This month I thought I got my AF but it was spotting for 3 days enough to where if I didn't want to I didn't need a pad or tampon. So I bought a two pack hpt the first one showed a very faint line, & the second one I used first thing in the morning & it was dark positive. Took another one & that one is my picture on here. I bought a digital test & it said not pregnant, took 2 more & they were both bfn's. If I am pregnant I would only be 5 weeks today. So I'm so confused, & worried. Please help. Thanks in a:flower:dvance
> 
> Digitals aren't as sensitive as the line tests. When were you supposed to start AF?Click to expand...
> 
> I was suppose to start AF on the 3rd, and on the 4th was when I started spotting.Click to expand...

Have you taken a test today?


----------



## itsmydream

yes it was BFN and a first response too...I'm starting to think I'm out. But my AF and that spotting has me thrown off about it. I feel pregnant, and I have symptoms I'm sleeping more than I ever have, really bad heart burn and terrible headachs.


----------



## NatalieW

Itsmydream, are you sure you ovulated when you think you did??


----------



## itsmydream

I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated, but i took clomid to induce ovulation and had my cd21 progesterone test done which was 57% so my doctor said I did ovulate. My DH and I babydanced every other day until I started spotting those 3 days.


----------



## NatalieW

I would go back to doctors and ask for blood test x


----------



## itsmydream

NatalieW said:


> I would go back to doctors and ask for blood test x

Yes I am def calling tomorrow ad demanding one.


----------



## ccmummy

i realy dnt wana sound mean but the test pic u av up not only do i hate blue dye test....but it doesnt look pos to me its to thin more like an evap!!...i wud go to ur doctors x


----------



## ccmummy

gud luck


----------



## RedButterfly

Oh my, what a day! How are we feeling this evening?


----------



## Rah

im ok just watching closing ceremony


----------



## Rah

how are you Maria?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> how are you Maria?

Tired :sleep:

Feeling rather fat today. Wore my bump band this morning and said to hubby "urgh fat" and he goes "no, looking pregnant".


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> how are you Maria?
> 
> Tired :sleep:
> 
> Feeling rather fat today. Wore my bump band this morning and said to hubby "urgh fat" and he goes "no, looking pregnant".Click to expand...

that cute my hubby would say very fat ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rah said:
> 
> 
> how are you Maria?
> 
> Tired :sleep:
> 
> Feeling rather fat today. Wore my bump band this morning and said to hubby "urgh fat" and he goes "no, looking pregnant".Click to expand...
> 
> that cute my hubby would say very fat ha haClick to expand...

Has he got more used to the pregnancy now?


----------



## Rah

yeah he's being very practical about things at the mo where things ae going like cot etc 
he made a comment that i seem to be suffering this time as it was easy with Isobelle i get where he's coming from but easy ? he wont let me do much either like get in the loft and lift things or let dog lay on me bless but im allowed to pick a 3 yr old up though!


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> yeah he's being very practical about things at the mo where things ae going like cot etc
> he made a comment that i seem to be suffering this time as it was easy with Isobelle i get where he's coming from but easy ? he wont let me do much either like get in the loft and lift things or let dog lay on me bless but im allowed to pick a 3 yr old up though!

Bless. He'll soon get bored of doing everything himself! What dog do you have?


----------



## Rah

staffy he is fab love him to pieces 
what dogs do you have??


----------



## Rah

i want to poas when does the urge pass?? please say before 12week scan lol


----------



## NatalieW

I haven't done a POAS lately... The urge is there :)


----------



## ccmummy

we ended up goin out for tea last night i was gutted i cudnt eat 1 mouthfull, i was so hungry but when i took a bite that was it, it turned my tummy :cry:

and now all morning i carnt stop bein sick :cry: i no all i seem to do is moan moan moan lately :cry:


----------



## Rah

don't be silly hun that's what we are here for xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Oh no ccmummy moan away :)


----------



## RedButterfly

I have 2 pain in the arses, Jack Russells. Both rescue dogs. If hubby would let me, my house would be full of rescue dogs but I'm not allowed another dog until my rabbit passes.

Well as you know, I PO2S not long ago. We went shopping yesterday and hubby saw the tests I like and asked if I want some. The urge was there but I said no. So no I don't think it does. I don't think we'll be happy until we hear the heartbeat.

Are these tablets not working Emma? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I have 2 pain in the arses, Jack Russells. Both rescue dogs. If hubby would let me, my house would be full of rescue dogs but I'm not allowed another dog until my rabbit passes.
> 
> Well as you know, I PO2S not long ago. We went shopping yesterday and hubby saw the tests I like and asked if I want some. The urge was there but I said no. So no I don't think it does. I don't think we'll be happy until we hear the heartbeat.
> 
> Are these tablets not working Emma? Hope you feel better soon.

hi chick...erm i thought the tablets were workin other day i felt great got afew things done, but duno :shrug: i think the sickness is just to powerfull hahaha,

got my hcg levels back the lady sed there are 41 thousand sumthing (carnt remember the excat num she sed) is that gud do u think xx


----------



## RedButterfly

I have no idea. We don't check the levels down here.

I haven't felt sick in nearly 2 weeks. Wish Friday would hurry so I know that everything is ok.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I have no idea. We don't check the levels down here.
> 
> I haven't felt sick in nearly 2 weeks. Wish Friday would hurry so I know that everything is ok.

i duno, ive just checked afew site sum say its high and sum say its normal??....ur so luckly not to feel or be sick my friend got her 1st scan this mornin, an she hasnt been sick onces its her 3rd pg, so luckly, 

i no it comes with pregnancy i am so lucky to be pregnant but i real carnt cope with it, its so bad u wudnt belive,

i just hope everything is well with bean an all this sickness is a gud thing x

im just glad oh is home 2day he's took kids out so im goin back to bed x


----------



## ccmummy

JUST TO LET U ALL NO, i wont be on much...laptop got another virus argh!!! only just got it sorted few weeks ago aswell....ive neva had so many virus since i joined babyandbump....realy startin to piss me off now, il check in as much as i can when i can xxxxxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> JUST TO LET U ALL NO, i wont be on much...laptop got another virus argh!!! only just got it sorted few weeks ago aswell....ive neva had so many virus since i joined babyandbump....realy startin to piss me off now, il check in as much as i can when i can xxxxxxx

I've never had any virus from BnB and I scan all the time.

How are you feeling after your nap?


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies. Thought I'd better day I'm bleeding slightly today. So may not be joining you on the next 8/9months.


----------



## RedButterfly

NatalieW said:


> Evening ladies. Thought I'd better day I'm bleeding slightly today. So may not be joining you on the next 8/9months.

Have you seen a Dr?


----------



## NatalieW

No only just seen it.


----------



## RedButterfly

NatalieW said:


> No only just seen it.

If you don't mind me asking. How late are you for AF?


----------



## NatalieW

I have no idea. My last AF was 23rd June, then this was the first month off the pill. I don't think I ovulated until CD 34, which would make me have a 48 day cycle. So I think 3 days.

It is brown at moment.


----------



## RedButterfly

NatalieW said:


> I have no idea. My last AF was 23rd June, then this was the first month off the pill. I don't think I ovulated until CD 34, which would make me have a 48 day cycle. So I think 3 days.

I would just monitor then phone the Dr in the morning.


----------



## NatalieW

Yes that's the plan at the moment :(


----------



## ccmummy

hi maria, well woke up an felt ok so me an oh n kids thought we wud do the 25 min drive to asda...was gud untill the way home omg sick sick sick but i carnt stop laughin when i think bout it, oh didnt av time to stop i put window down a puke, nxt me BAMMMMMMMM all rite bk in my face hahahahaha i no its horried but honest ive neva lasughed so much in days, wud of been funnyer if it hit sum1 elses tho hasha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hi maria, well woke up an felt ok so me an oh n kids thought we wud do the 25 min drive to asda...was gud untill the way home omg sick sick sick but i carnt stop laughin when i think bout it, oh didnt av time to stop i put window down a puke, nxt me BAMMMMMMMM all rite bk in my face hahahahaha i no its horried but honest ive neva lasughed so much in days, wud of been funnyer if it hit sum1 elses tho hasha

Lol! Sorry that made me laugh!

Glad you're feeling better now though!


----------



## ccmummy

yer i seem to av gud day then a bad day!!! just gets me realy down, i guess i just keep feelin sorry 4 myself, i just gotta keep eatin i guss just hurts esp when i got nothing eft then im left with realy bad belly ache realy hurts my tummy :( im sure in afew weeks im be alright (fingers crossed)


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yer i seem to av gud day then a bad day!!! just gets me realy down, i guess i just keep feelin sorry 4 myself, i just gotta keep eatin i guss just hurts esp when i got nothing eft then im left with realy bad belly ache realy hurts my tummy :( im sure in afew weeks im be alright (fingers crossed)

Just nibble here and there. That's what I do. 

Just think about what's at the end of this horrible road so far for you!


----------



## ccmummy

i no huni think thats the only thing keepin me sane lol,,,,been gud to av oh home today, me an oh was talkin thinkin if it dnt easy up soon we mite av to tell kids coz my son who is 8 bless him gets realy upset when im sick, he gettin realy worried sayin mummy wonts wrong why r u sick all the time bless him, i try 2 nt let them hear or see but bit hardwhen 1 me il b watchin tv nxt im runnin upstairs like a blue arse fly, just dnt no what to do for the best x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i no huni think thats the only thing keepin me sane lol,,,,been gud to av oh home today, me an oh was talkin thinkin if it dnt easy up soon we mite av to tell kids coz my son who is 8 bless him gets realy upset when im sick, he gettin realy worried sayin mummy wonts wrong why r u sick all the time bless him, i try 2 nt let them hear or see but bit hardwhen 1 me il b watchin tv nxt im runnin upstairs like a blue arse fly, just dnt no what to do for the best x

You not tried eating ice poles every time you start to feel sick? Or ice cubes for that matter.


----------



## ccmummy

i try ice pops, and boild sweets, but to be far its strange im just sat there nxt min its in my throat, without any warning realy, but them sumtimes i just feel sick an i can sumtimes just breath throw it hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i try ice pops, and boild sweets, but to be far its strange im just sat there nxt min its in my throat, without any warning realy, but them sumtimes i just feel sick an i can sumtimes just breath throw it hahaha

:hugs: It'll get better! I was going to ask you something but now it's completely gone :dohh: Bet you can't wait until 12 weeks come.


----------



## Rah

just finished work well will do in 15mins 

Natalie hope everything is ok hows the bleeding now?? have you had any pains with it? 

Emma sorry about you being sick nearly made me sick though coming back at you lol i hate sick 

just had to get an ice lolly now you mentioned it ha ha 
my work pants don't quite fasten anymore hmmm can see a problem happening here


----------



## Rah

so so tired


----------



## Rah

this has been the slowest week of my life i want to tell people


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> this has been the slowest week of my life i want to tell people

Are you waiting till 12 weeks?


----------



## Rah

either 12 weeks or longer 
i only told parents last time as i ended up in a and e with pains that made me faint so thought i was loosing her


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> either 12 weeks or longer
> i only told parents last time as i ended up in a and e with pains that made me faint so thought i was loosing her

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rah

poo woken up last 2 days with awful cold and very tired
at my mum's before felt sick so thought cucumber they never had any but i saw milk now i hate milk i have dry cereal i hate it that much but fancied it so smelt it then vomited everywhere never cleaned up so fast while feeling so rough lol
starving now though 
how are you ??


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> poo woken up last 2 days with awful cold and very tired
> at my mum's before felt sick so thought cucumber they never had any but i saw milk now i hate milk i have dry cereal i hate it that much but fancied it so smelt it then vomited everywhere never cleaned up so fast while feeling so rough lol
> starving now though
> how are you ??

You two are suffering, aren't you?!

I'm good thanks. just very tired.


----------



## Rah

almost drank a litre of pure orange juice as well hmmm


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> almost drank a litre of pure orange juice as well hmmm

I've recently had a thing for orange juice. Very refreshing.


----------



## Rah

yeah only thing that i like at the mo


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> yeah only thing that i like at the mo

When is your MW appointment again?


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> yeah only thing that i like at the mo
> 
> When is your MW appointment again?Click to expand...

no idea will hear from them between 10+12 weeks


----------



## Rah

Morning 
Slept bad last night tossing and turning lots hope i can convince DD to let me have a nap lol

Still drinking orange by the bucket load may have to slow down or baby (i really need a nic name) will turn out orange lol

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Morning
> Slept bad last night tossing and turning lots hope i can convince DD to let me have a nap lol
> 
> Still drinking orange by the bucket load may have to slow down or baby (i really need a nic name) will turn out orange lol
> 
> Hope everyone is ok

Would be if my house was safe and not a death trap thanks to the landlord.


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Morning
> Slept bad last night tossing and turning lots hope i can convince DD to let me have a nap lol
> 
> Still drinking orange by the bucket load may have to slow down or baby (i really need a nic name) will turn out orange lol
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> 
> Would be if my house was safe and not a death trap thanks to the landlord.Click to expand...

Oh no whats happened?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Morning
> Slept bad last night tossing and turning lots hope i can convince DD to let me have a nap lol
> 
> Still drinking orange by the bucket load may have to slow down or baby (i really need a nic name) will turn out orange lol
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> 
> Would be if my house was safe and not a death trap thanks to the landlord.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no whats happened?Click to expand...

My house is very old. Built in the late 1800's, early 1900's (can't remember which) and isn't modernised. So old, the gas pipes still poke out the wall. Before we moved in, the landlord put new furnishings in. My cooker is not safe, should never have been put in. The gas fire isn't safe. The hot water taps are fucked. I can't let my daughter into the garden otherwise she'll break her neck (there was a pond in the garden but landlord filled it in and not very well for that matter). We plan on buying the house at the end of the year. And plan on modernising it! I love this house. It's 5 mins walk from Elissa's school she'll be starting in Sept. It's 5 mins walk from the business we own.

Just so much trouble!

How's your bathroom coming along?


----------



## Rah

Sounds like my house when we bought it !
We have a terrace 1900s ish we have done everything to it when we moved in heating windows electrics we were lucky though BIL is a plumber 

Bath is in just not attached to water lol thats getting done today i hope dad is doing it so cant push too much lol think shower will also be in today
Then need to knock out an old chimney thats in the corner (blocked off so just a square taken out of the room) then get BIL to put the sink and toilet in but i want them on opposite sides to what they are on now not that im awkward or anything ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Sounds like my house when we bought it !
> We have a terrace 1900s ish we have done everything to it when we moved in heating windows electrics we were lucky though BIL is a plumber
> 
> Bath is in just not attached to water lol thats getting done today i hope dad is doing it so cant push too much lol think shower will also be in today
> Then need to knock out an old chimney thats in the corner (blocked off so just a square taken out of the room) then get BIL to put the sink and toilet in but i want them on opposite sides to what they are on now not that im awkward or anything ha ha

We only went for this house cause we were desperate and didn't have long to find somewhere. But as things do, the house grew on us and we don't want to move.

I see you did another test :haha:


----------



## Rah

i wanted to do one for ages i never did one that wasnt lines before lol very exciting and didnt take long to come up at all good job really was 3 am ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i wanted to do one for ages i never did one that wasnt lines before lol very exciting and didnt take long to come up at all good job really was 3 am ha ha

That all your tests gone now?

I will be ordering my doppler either today or tomorrow hopefully! 

I ordered that Davina DVD. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Rah

erm no i have 3 left


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> erm no i have 3 left

I would have peed on them already!


----------



## Rah

im trying to space them out lol 

i think i will look into the davina dvd already planning my swimming once DD starts nursery on 5th sept :)
which doppler are you gettin, last time i borrowed my friends who was also preg and found hb about 8 weeks but dont know if i want to spend money on one to stress if i cant find it


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> im trying to space them out lol
> 
> i think i will look into the davina dvd already planning my swimming once DD starts nursery on 5th sept :)
> which doppler are you gettin, last time i borrowed my friends who was also preg and found hb about 8 weeks but dont know if i want to spend money on one to stress if i cant find it

It's called LoveBaby.. Or something like that. It's not that exspensive otherwise hubby wouldn't buy it :haha:


----------



## Rah

will have a look into it


----------



## Rah

will you be finding out the gender? got any names on a short list yet?


----------



## RedButterfly

If you want to have a look, do you want me to post the link for you? It's off Ebay and the seller has loads.

Yes we're going to find out the gender. Are you?

Nope, no names. As you saw by my email address, I have a rather stupid last name so we have to decide real careful. You thought of any names?


----------



## Rah

im not sure if i do find out i doubt want anyone to know but hubby is rubbish at keeping secrets its amazing how he just lets things slip without realising ha ha
not got a clue about names i decided its a boy ?!?! and we never had a boys name last time couldn't agree so not even got a clue and the only girls name we had we used so totally clueless


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> im not sure if i do find out i doubt want anyone to know but hubby is rubbish at keeping secrets its amazing how he just lets things slip without realising ha ha
> not got a clue about names i decided its a boy ?!?! and we never had a boys name last time couldn't agree so not even got a clue and the only girls name we had we used so totally clueless

I don't like much names now. Well the names I've looked at so far, I hate. Good job I got 7 months to choose!

I have the most terrible heartburn this evening. Good job I've got a mountain of gaviscon tablets!


----------



## Rah

never had heartburn hope the gaviscon is helping 

just got another 2lt of orange drinking it like mad


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> never had heartburn hope the gaviscon is helping
> 
> just got another 2lt of orange drinking it like mad

Never had heartburn?! You don't want it. 

Either you or the baby is going to turn into an orange at this rate!


----------



## Rah

i know drinking fanta as well i really must stop lol 
working tomorrow so will be lots of water falling asleep now though


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i know drinking fanta as well i really must stop lol
> working tomorrow so will be lots of water falling asleep now though

I must admit, since yesterday, I've got this thing for sprite but it's giving me terrible gas :blush:

It's awfully quiet on here recently.


----------



## Rah

i know Natalie has a scan next week and doesn't want to tempt fate but no bleeding so looks good so hope she will be back soon 
and hope Emma will be back once laptop is sorted mad i never have problems on here


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i know Natalie has a scan next week and doesn't want to tempt fate but no bleeding so looks good so hope she will be back soon
> and hope Emma will be back once laptop is sorted mad i never have problems on here

I've never had problems either. I couldn't not come on BnB. I'd rather be on here than on facebook!


----------



## Rah

om not on fb!


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> om not on fb!

Facebook is rather boring now.


----------



## Rah

how have you been today im just really tired today
still nothing from midwife here i want a date to look forward to 
im debating telling parents soon had to tell someone i work and feel guilty that they don't know yet


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> how have you been today im just really tired today
> still nothing from midwife here i want a date to look forward to
> im debating telling parents soon had to tell someone i work and feel guilty that they don't know yet

Been alright. Hip has been hurting me. Got my MW tomorrow. Why did you have to tell someone at work?


----------



## Rah

patient with measles came in so i had to ask her to see it 
she's promised not to tell but will see


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> patient with measles came in so i had to ask her to see it
> she's promised not to tell but will see

I see.

I'm starting to get nervous about tomorrow. I hope she tries to find the HB.


----------



## Rah

don't be nervous!! will be fine what time is your app??


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> don't be nervous!! will be fine what time is your app??

Once I hear the HB, I'll be fine. It's at 2pm.


----------



## ccmummy

hi girls, im back all fixed :happydance:

i see SARAH u av been quite sick to :cry: well ive ad to pack me an my kids up an we are currently stayin at my mums, as im soooo sick, been to docs again and they are just like its part of pg etc :cry: yer i no that but gee surly not this bad, with my OH workin long hours all the time, just easyer for me to be at mums an get help with kids an stuff,

i was speakin to my antie, my mum sis.... (who now no's by the way) an she was sayin she was just like me with her twins (my cousins) she is so adement im avin twins :shrug: i duno but sumut aint rite, ive got 1 of each sex an ive neva been this sick with either of them :shrug:


----------



## Rah

ooooo twins!! Sorry to hear your still being sick can't believe they see just saying its preg and not offering you anything for it !!

not been sick today but having pulling pains instead really sore


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> ooooo twins!! Sorry to hear your still being sick can't believe they see just saying its preg and not offering you anything for it !!
> 
> not been sick today but having pulling pains instead really sore

they did give me sum tablets about 2 or 3 weeks ago...and are clearly not workin :cry:


----------



## Rah

go back surely there are different one you can have


----------



## ccmummy

im thinkin with me stayin at mums for afew days seeing if i can get into her doc's an see what they say or do?....x


----------



## Rah

defy worth a try


----------



## ccmummy

hows every1 2day x


----------



## Rah

just took dd to cinema for 1st time to watch brave she was really good bless her 

how are you today?

Maria how was your app??


----------



## RedButterfly

Afternoon ladies.

Appointment was ok. Glad that was just a stand in MW not my proper MW. Got my pregnancy health record here and all filled out. Urine sample and blood pressure was taken. Just got to wait for the scan letter in the post. 

How are you two feeling?


----------



## Rah

yay for appointment going ok did she listen for a hb or say it was too early??

alright not felt sick so far today just been tiding the loft i was literally black head to toe when i got down dd said erm mum you need a bath 
so all sparkley now plus got Matt clothes down and dug out the preg week by week book and baby name book


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> yay for appointment going ok did she listen for a hb or say it was too early??
> 
> alright not felt sick so far today just been tiding the loft i was literally black head to toe when i got down dd said erm mum you need a bath
> so all sparkley now plus got Matt clothes down and dug out the preg week by week book and baby name book

She didn't mention the HB at all but I made hubby find my fetal monitor and I found the HB :happydance: Nice and fast.

I got a baby name book the other day with a mag but was crap. We found 2 girls name we like but a boys name is a no no. I don't like boys names.


----------



## Rah

we haven't even started on names hoping gettjngbtge book out will help prompt him along

im off out tonight ready to all sleep now though good job im working tomorrow far excuse not to drink and home early ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> we haven't even started on names hoping gettjngbtge book out will help prompt him along
> 
> im off out tonight ready to all sleep now though good job im working tomorrow far excuse not to drink and home early ha ha

I choose myself and hubby picks a name out he likes from the list I've made :haha:


----------



## Rah

we just hated everything the other person picked other than Isobelle neve even that he changed the spellings lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> we just hated everything the other person picked other than Isobelle neve even that he changed the spellings lol

I hate the names my husband picks. He pointed out a few boys names and they're awful! I just don't think men think about it properly. It has to suit them through childhood, adulthood and suit them when they're elderly. I think about names very seriously :haha:


----------



## Rah

and the teenage nick names


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> and the teenage nick names

Yup and that. 

Have you been out yet?


----------



## ccmummy

hi girls ive been ok 2day...probs all the love of my muumy makin mr feel better haha

oh maria i didnt realise u had a monitor already? no point buyin 1 then hehe


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hi girls ive been ok 2day...probs all the love of my muumy makin mr feel better haha
> 
> oh maria i didnt realise u had a monitor already? no point buyin 1 then hehe

Yeah I have a monitor but it's one you strap around your belly and you use earphones. But I would prefer a doppler. The one I'm getting is only £20 and you get free gel and a free charger.


----------



## Rah

my mate cancelled problems with her ex 
suits me though was feeling bit rough before and quite tired


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hi girls ive been ok 2day...probs all the love of my muumy makin mr feel better haha
> 
> oh maria i didnt realise u had a monitor already? no point buyin 1 then hehe
> 
> Yeah I have a monitor but it's one you strap around your belly and you use earphones. But I would prefer a doppler. The one I'm getting is only £20 and you get free gel and a free charger.Click to expand...

oh i see lol i bet it was amazing to hear hb....im sooo getting 1 :haha: well my turn tuesday, i got all my records in post awhile back so all filled out an ready 4 mw, didnt go to my mums docs today as not been to bad but im defo guna sit mw down an tell her all about it maybe she can help :shrug: im just worried that im not keepin enough food down for bean :shrug: as even eatin little an often isnt stayin down :nope: x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hi girls ive been ok 2day...probs all the love of my muumy makin mr feel better haha
> 
> oh maria i didnt realise u had a monitor already? no point buyin 1 then hehe
> 
> Yeah I have a monitor but it's one you strap around your belly and you use earphones. But I would prefer a doppler. The one I'm getting is only £20 and you get free gel and a free charger.Click to expand...
> 
> oh i see lol i bet it was amazing to hear hb....im sooo getting 1 :haha: well my turn tuesday, i got all my records in post awhile back so all filled out an ready 4 mw, didnt go to my mums docs today as not been to bad but im defo guna sit mw down an tell her all about it maybe she can help :shrug: im just worried that im not keepin enough food down for bean :shrug: as even eatin little an often isnt stayin down :nope: xClick to expand...

The placenta hasn't even formed yet. So food at this time doesn't really matter. Just as long as you're keeping hydrated.


----------



## RedButterfly

How are we both feeling today? I'm feeling stupidly tired today :sleep: Recieved the Davina DVD today so will be trying that out later.

Here's the 9 weeks bloat.
 



Attached Files:







9wks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rah

how is the dvd ??? 
cute bump im still fat and will be for a good while i think ha ha
scan date is 4th Oct yay


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> how is the dvd ???
> cute bump im still fat and will be for a good while i think ha ha
> scan date is 4th Oct yay

Didn't do it. Took a quick peep at it though. Looks good. I'll deffo be starting it Monday so I'll let you know if it's good or not.

Bump?! I class that as fat :haha: 

Finally, a date to look forward too!


----------



## Rah

seems so far away will be exactly 12 weeks 
might go on amazon in a bit and order it


----------



## RedButterfly

It'll come round in no time!

Just ordered my doppler. Should be here in 5-7 days. Hopefully quicker! I don't like the monitor I have :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls just thought i wud checknin
still at mums goin home tomoz. As got m/w on tues.im feelin abit recharged i guess lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> Hi girls just thought i wud checknin
> still at mums goin home tomoz. As got m/w on tues.im feelin abit recharged i guess lol

Evening.

Glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Rah

yay for the recharge!! 

i told my parents today was discussing a winter coat andbi dropped in i needed a matty one took a min for penny to drop but mum's really excited and think dad is but he doesn't say much to start with lol now ohs mum tomorrow i think 

im really relieved they took it well was awful last time felt like i was a young child after a 1 night stand not married for 4 years and 27yrs old ha ha


----------



## ccmummy

Ive not been sick at all today n mange 3 whole meals lol. So hopefully ive ad tge worsed of it lol


----------



## RedButterfly

If you don't mind me asking. Are any of you two RhD Negative?


----------



## Rah

no im o positive as common as they come lol but also most helpful 


i had a roast beef dinner today yummy


----------



## ccmummy

Is that blood type? I carnt remember what i am but im sure im rare?


----------



## Rah

Just got my booking in app through for 28th aug and cant make it so waiting for someone to ring me back to get a new app Rubbish rubbish rubbish


----------



## RedButterfly

Yes Emma. It's blood type. I'm a rare blood type too.

I just don't understand if I'll have the Anti-D again. Midwife said I'll have 1 injection at 20 something weeks. But the NHS says because I've already been sensitised from my first pregnancy, there's no point in having the injection because it won't do anything. I'll just be closely monitored. 

Confused! :haha:

Hopefully Sarah, you'll get a closer appointment!


----------



## Rah

i dont know how that works to be honest Maria 

im hoping it can be moved to this week but i know will be week after 
woke up to 2 huge spots yuk


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i dont know how that works to be honest Maria
> 
> im hoping it can be moved to this week but i know will be week after
> woke up to 2 huge spots yuk

Spots.. I know that feeling. Also doesn't help that the tablets I take for pregnancy don't agree with my skin.


----------



## RedButterfly

MS is back :cry: After 2.5 weeks of not having it, I thought it was gone.


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> MS is back :cry: After 2.5 weeks of not having it, I thought it was gone.

oh no! i thought you were past that!! hope it eases soon


----------



## Rah

midwife is now 5th Sept they put it back a week means i want pick dd up from her 1st nursery session hubby will but don't think i want to put it back further


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> MS is back :cry: After 2.5 weeks of not having it, I thought it was gone.
> 
> oh no! i thought you were past that!! hope it eases soonClick to expand...

Hopefully it's just the heat not agreeing with me. How's your MS?


----------



## Rah

was sick yesterday but just seem to feel sick with the lump if that makes sense but not stopped me eating wish it would Will be 10stone heavier by the end if this tri lol


----------



## Rah

still liking my orange and fanta


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> still liking my orange and fanta

I'm going blind as a bat again. 4 Sept isn't that far away! 

Hubby as just brought me loads of vanilla coke.. Yum!!

I wish I could still eat. I'm hungry but nothing takes my fancy.


----------



## Rah

i had jacket potato cheese and bacon with a small tin of beans and sausage lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i had jacket potato cheese and bacon with a small tin of beans and sausage lol

Mmm jacket potato. I can't even use my cooker! They still haven't fixed it.


----------



## Rah

nightmare !!! 


im so so tired falling asleep already


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> nightmare !!!
> 
> 
> im so so tired falling asleep already

Out letting agent is useless. Our TV arial is hanging on the side of the house by 1 bracket.. Literally hanging. We get nervous everytime there's heavy winds and rain as it could fall. It hangs over the door we use to go in and out the house. It's been nearly 4 months since we told them...

I've been tired all day. I'm tired from the moment I get up :haha: No chance of you getting to bed early?


----------



## Rah

is there not someone you can take it to?? 

i fell asleep on the settee oh sent me to bed lol trying to stay awake till 9


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> is there not someone you can take it to??
> 
> i fell asleep on the settee oh sent me to bed lol trying to stay awake till 9

Nope. Everything has to go through the letting agent.

I've just munched through half a packet of crackerbread and marmite.. I could eat the other half but hubby is bringing dinner home.

Well it's gone 9.. Sleep well!


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls well im home sweet home. Git m/w at stupid oclock in morning x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> Hi girls well im home sweet home. Git m/w at stupid oclock in morning x

What time is stupid o'clock?


----------



## Rah

I slept lol got a good 11 hours really needed it i think 

Cant believe they are not repairing things that are so dangerous when you have a small child in the house! 

Hope the MW app goes well today Emma


----------



## RedButterfly

I know.. It's ridiculous.

Wish I could sleep for 11 hours! I kept waking up every hour or so cause I was so hot!


----------



## ccmummy

My m/w was at 9.00. Went realy wel my scan is
10th sept yey not long to wait x


----------



## Rah

not long at all !!!!


----------



## ccmummy

Thank god lol


----------



## Rah

i have mw on 5th Sept and scan on 4th Oct seems ages away


----------



## ccmummy

It will sooon past


----------



## Rah

feels like forever away 
lucky im working most if the bank hol weekend so will be this time next week when i really think about it just doubt know how to keep it quiet i want to tell everyone now ha ha


----------



## ccmummy

Tell me bout it. I bet time drags for me now lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Well my doppler turned up today but I was out :growlmad: So I will be getting it first thing in the morning.

10 Sept isn't that far away. Another date to look forward too!


----------



## Rah

im so tired this can't be normal


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Well my doppler turned up today but I was out :growlmad: So I will be getting it first thing in the morning.
> 
> 10 Sept isn't that far away. Another date to look forward too!

nope not far away at all :happydance:

av u got ur scan date yet maria?


----------



## NatalieW

Hi ladies. 

Ccmummy - not long until scan date must be exciting!!

Redbutterfly - which Doppler did you get? I'm tempted by one for when Isobel can hear her brother/sister. 

:hi: Rah!

I had my scan today from my bleed over a week ago. All is ok an heartbeat was seen. Photo isn't great!


----------



## RedButterfly

Emma, nope not got the letter through the post yet. Wish it would hurry up!!

Natalie, I got the LoveBaby Fetal Doppler. Got it off Ebay for £20. You get free gel and free charger. The seller has loads.


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Redbutterfly I shall have a look


----------



## RedButterfly

NatalieW said:


> Thanks Redbutterfly I shall have a look

It's nothing special. If you can't find it, I can post the link.


----------



## ccmummy

i wonder why ur m/w didnt book it there an then like they did me? i hope u get it soon chick xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i wonder why ur m/w didnt book it there an then like they did me? i hope u get it soon chick xx

Cause down here, MW's don't book it themselves. They send a letter off to the hospital where you'll have your scan and then the hospital sends you a letter telling you when your scan is.


----------



## ccmummy

yer thats how it use to be here, u got scan in post but its all changed now!!!
well i hope it cums soon xx


----------



## ccmummy

think my OH is avin sum craving tonight...hahaha all he keeps sayin is i wont KFC but its not the chickhen he wants its the batter around it lol bless him


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> think my OH is avin sum craving tonight...hahaha all he keeps sayin is i wont KFC but its not the chickhen he wants its the batter around it lol bless him

Bless. I got this thing for salt and vinegar discos. No cravings for you yet?


----------



## NatalieW

Oh KFC sounds good!!

I'm drinking lots if fruit juice like orange juice etc. and cheese & mustard sandwiches!!!


----------



## ccmummy

Been realy sick again 2night bed for me x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> Been realy sick again 2night bed for me x

Did you speak to your MW about the sickness?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> Been realy sick again 2night bed for me x
> 
> Did you speak to your MW about the sickness?Click to expand...

yep they is nothing else they can realy give me t what ive got, coz what ive got is the best apprently!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccmummy

HI WILL U POST LINK TO THAT DOPPPLER HUN THANK YOU XX:thumbup:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> HI WILL U POST LINK TO THAT DOPPPLER HUN THANK YOU XX:thumbup:

Here you go

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LoveBaby...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item3cc2ca0957

Hubbys just gone to pick mine up from the post office.


----------



## ccmummy

thanks hun oooo how excitin lol, u tryin it out 2day, i bet u pick it up real easy with that 1 if u could with ur other 1 xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> thanks hun oooo how excitin lol, u tryin it out 2day, i bet u pick it up real easy with that 1 if u could with ur other 1 xx

Yup.. Taking him a long time to get home though.. He better not have opened it :haha:


----------



## Rah

let us know Maria i might get one Fri when i have money


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun oooo how excitin lol, u tryin it out 2day, i bet u pick it up real easy with that 1 if u could with ur other 1 xx
> 
> Yup.. Taking him a long time to get home though.. He better not have opened it :haha:Click to expand...

ive just orderd 1 :haha: how long did urs take to come? x


----------



## NatalieW

Even my DH said I can order one too :happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

Lol it works lovely girls. Found the HB in like a second. I now know where baby likes to lie. It took a day to get here. I ordered it Monday and it got here Tuesday morning.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Lol it works lovely girls. Found the HB in like a second. I now know where baby likes to lie. It took a day to get here. I ordered it Monday and it got here Tuesday morning.

cool so mine mite be here 2moz then x


----------



## Rah

Right im ordering mine friday night and will be here tuesday ready for my day off wont order before as i wont be able to use it and will annoy me knowing its at home ha ha 

got that sickly feeling again all day nothing is shifting it 
i have had what feels like 50lts of orange but still thirsty :(


----------



## RedButterfly

If you ordered it before 4pm then yes, should be here tomorrow. But I do live closer to where it came from.

Elissa keeps pointing at the doppler and going "baby".

Hope you feel better soon Sarah.


----------



## ccmummy

arw bless her, i tk it she knows?....i carnt wait to tell kids not long now x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw bless her, i tk it she knows?....i carnt wait to tell kids not long now x

Yeah she knows but I don't think she understands.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## ccmummy

not to bad, was this morning tho, ad a nap this afternoon with dd an woke up feelin much better x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> not to bad, was this morning tho, ad a nap this afternoon with dd an woke up feelin much better x

Hopefully not long before it all subsides.


----------



## ccmummy

fingers crossed lol x


----------



## ccmummy

ok so whats an were is the best place for me to start lookin for hb when it cums, ive neva used 1 b4 x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> fingers crossed lol x

Your bumpy coming along well?


----------



## ccmummy

did u see my last comment? x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> did u see my last comment? x

Sorry, maybe I should start wearing my glasses, lol.

I started 2 inches down from my belly button and SLOWLY moved it in circles. My baby lies to the right of my belly button, like an inch or so. I actually watched a few videos on youtube, lol.


----------



## Rah

i wonder how early it can be picked up


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i wonder how early it can be picked up

Only one way to find out!


----------



## ccmummy

ok hun thank you hopefully mine will come today x


----------



## ccmummy

just checked ebay an it only got dispatch today so wont be here today :(


----------



## ccmummy

ok so it has cum 2day which as confused me lol, anyways tryed it out an on my left side near my hip bone just in abit towards my belly they is this fast swiss swiss swiss, but also on my right side same postion as my left side they is also the same swiss swiss hmmmm how shud it sound like hahahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> ok so it has cum 2day which as confused me lol, anyways tryed it out an on my left side near my hip bone just in abit towards my belly they is this fast swiss swiss swiss, but also on my right side same postion as my left side they is also the same swiss swiss hmmmm how shud it sound like hahahaha

It should sound likes horses galloping.

Got my scan letter today. 7 Sept.


----------



## ccmummy

yer it does sound like that haha cudnt think how to discribe it haha

and yey for scan date :)


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yer it does sound like that haha cudnt think how to discribe it haha
> 
> and yey for scan date :)

Have you counted how many BPM?


----------



## Rah

hiya working yest and today but thought id pop and say a quick hi!! 

how are you doing with the hb are you both finding it/them (Emma) ok?? 

Nat did you order one? 

i haven't yet but will soon i think only 6 weeks so still very early 
got a lot of stretching going on and eating dive lollys like they ae hoingbout of fashion when im at home lol mega tired though could sleep for ever


----------



## ccmummy

im ok had a gud day yesterday, followed by a shit sicky day today :( kids av just gone to the gran-parents for the weekend so peice an quite for me hehehe


----------



## Rah

sounds lovely!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Evening girls!

Geez, is my belly stretching today! Very uncomfortable.

And I really want some wedges. But I don't have any and even if I did, I wouldn't be able to cook them :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

morning girls x


----------



## Rah

hi 
hope you all ok 
wont really be in line till Tuesday working sun and mon 
spent most of today asleep or being sick i preferred the sleeping bit though


----------



## ccmummy

bless i had a gud day again today yey, even went out shopping hahaha


----------



## NatalieW

That's fab ccmummy!

Rah, no not ordered one. Waiting until 12wks.

The morning or all day sickness is here! Travel sour lemon sweets are seem to be working at moment. I think this pregnancy is going to be worse than last time!


----------



## ccmummy

hello hows everyone doing x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hello hows everyone doing x

Could be better. How are you feeling?


----------



## ccmummy

arw :( im not to bad tonight thank you, been out with the famo for a lovely meal an manged to eat mine this time hehehe

whats up with u huni?


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw :( im not to bad tonight thank you, been out with the famo for a lovely meal an manged to eat mine this time hehehe
> 
> whats up with u huni?

I've just had enough of my daughter. I swear I have the worst behaved child!! And don't even get me started on the dogs!! The husband so far has survived. He brought me banoffee muffins earlier so he's alright :haha:

What did you have?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> arw :( im not to bad tonight thank you, been out with the famo for a lovely meal an manged to eat mine this time hehehe
> 
> whats up with u huni?
> 
> I've just had enough of my daughter. I swear I have the worst behaved child!! And don't even get me started on the dogs!! The husband so far has survived. He brought me banoffee muffins earlier so he's alright :haha:
> 
> What did you have?Click to expand...

haha glad he has survived lol

this time i only had a lasange (how ever u spell it lol) with salad an garlic bread, but manged to eat the whole thing :happydance:

oooohhhh and as for kids dnt get me started lol i so carnt wait for school to re-open ive ad enough now haha


----------



## Rah

Hi been working all day been busy as well, idiots at creamfields taking drugs 

im just tired in again tomorrow wish i could nap in work lol 
my tastes are all over the place sweet chilli crisps suddenly making my mouth tingle and salt and vinegar twirl crisps with sour cream and chive dip yummy lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> arw :( im not to bad tonight thank you, been out with the famo for a lovely meal an manged to eat mine this time hehehe
> 
> whats up with u huni?
> 
> I've just had enough of my daughter. I swear I have the worst behaved child!! And don't even get me started on the dogs!! The husband so far has survived. He brought me banoffee muffins earlier so he's alright :haha:
> 
> What did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> haha glad he has survived lol
> 
> this time i only had a lasange (how ever u spell it lol) with salad an garlic bread, but manged to eat the whole thing :happydance:
> 
> oooohhhh and as for kids dnt get me started lol i so carnt wait for school to re-open ive ad enough now hahaClick to expand...

10 days until Elissa starts Pre-School :happydance: It's only for 2.5 hours, Monday and Friday afternoon until she gets used to it but at least it's sometime to myself.

I want your dinner :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

i realy wanted a prawn cocktail for my starter but we aint allowed are we???.....so ad to av galic mushrooms insted x


----------



## Rah

Isobelle starts on Wed 5th Sept mornings that week then all day Mon and wed with thurs Fri am
dont know when she will start the all day but if up to her will be sooner than later


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Isobelle starts on Wed 5th Sept mornings that week then all day Mon and wed with thurs Fri am
> dont know when she will start the all day but if up to her will be sooner than later

We're going to up her days when it's government funded. And I can't wait!


----------



## ccmummy

well just a short visit girls, im tired out, good night xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> well just a short visit girls, im tired out, good night xx

Sleep well :sleep:


----------



## ccmummy

morning girls x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> morning girls x

Morning :)


----------



## Rah

evening!!! home from work finally


----------



## RedButterfly

Evening. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rah

really tired and been so hungry today its shocked me never had dinner till 9 coz looking after a poorly baby in work so didn't help 

how are you ? heard heartbeat today


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> really tired and been so hungry today its shocked me never had dinner till 9 coz looking after a poorly baby in work so didn't help
> 
> how are you ? heard heartbeat today

Tired. Fell asleep on the sofa earlier. Have I heard heartbeat?


----------



## Rah

yeah have you heard babies heartbeat today? don't know where the rest of the sentence went must of been in my head lol 

im talking myself outfit buying one think i will be on it all time 

just asked hubby if its ok were not having sex very often he just said well yeah your either asleep or sucking ice lollys coz your sick bless him
he agreed def not like this with Isobelle

his brothers invited us out Friday for his 30th birthday good job im working next day there is excuse for not drinking now to explain any vomiting hmmm


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> yeah have you heard babies heartbeat today? don't know where the rest of the sentence went must of been in my head lol
> 
> im talking myself outfit buying one think i will be on it all time
> 
> just asked hubby if its ok were not having sex very often he just said well yeah your either asleep or sucking ice lollys coz your sick bless him
> he agreed def not like this with Isobelle
> 
> his brothers invited us out Friday for his 30th birthday good job im working next day there is excuse for not drinking now to explain any vomiting hmmm

No I haven't. I've put the doppler away in a draw :haha: Hubby and I aren't DTD very often. I give in every now and again just to satisfy him but I have to remind him not to get carried away and to be gentle :haha:


----------



## Rah

i think he feels very neglected feel bad but tough really lol will buy him a drink next weekend


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i think he feels very neglected feel bad but tough really lol will buy him a drink next weekend

I'm sure he can go without for a few weeks!


----------



## Rah

will have to

think this is the latest i have been up in a week lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> will have to
> 
> think this is the latest i have been up in a week lol

I don't go to bed until 11. Wish it could be earlier but hubby don't shut shop until 10. And then he has to faff around with food :growlmad: And then to try and get him to stop piss arsing around on his phone in bed is a nightmare! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

just got back from bingo me an afew of the girls decided to go at last min..what a laugh...

BUT WHATS ON MY MIND NOW ISNT....i dnt no wether to be THANKFULL or WORRIED, ive add afew gud days now, not been sick at all???????????? i hope everything is ok :shrug:

ALSO WHY AV WE BEEN MOVED OUT OF THE 1ST TRI AND INTO THE GROUPS AN DISSIONS FORUM


----------



## Rah

its ok Emma i have it for you thought id give you a night out lol


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> its ok Emma i have it for you thought id give you a night out lol

LOL OR THANK YOU SO MUCH LOL

did u notice we aint in 1st tri now, our thread is in pregnancy groups an duisssions room now?


----------



## Rah

no didn't notice i click through subscribed threads when did that get moved


----------



## ccmummy

duno hun ive only just noticed it i go on user cp....to find us lol


----------



## Rah

well def paying for my 'late night' lol had a nap and im in bed already also freezing no one else is though so not allowed heating on


----------



## NatalieW

I'm freezing tonight too Rah!


----------



## RedButterfly

Don't worry Sarah, I put the heating on yesterday I was so cold.


----------



## Rah

glad im not the only one with the heating on hubby was going mad opening windows


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> glad im not the only one with the heating on hubby was going mad opening windows

Hubby actually put the heating on for me.. Before walking out the door :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

i was freezein lastnight


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i was freezein lastnight

It was rather cold last night, wasn't it?

How are you both feeling today?


----------



## ccmummy

im gud thanks x


----------



## Rah

been sick few times today and a few nearlys as well 
off to bed see if i can get rid of the feeling for a bit working tomorrow can't be bad tomorrow people will work it out


----------



## ccmummy

morning girls, well got the rest of the school uniforms yesterday, so im sorted just need the 4th to arrive now hahaha, dnt get me wrong my kids mean everything to me, but im soooo ready for them to go back to school hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

I think 6 weeks is way too long. I can't stand it when kids are off :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

tell me about it...lol did u realise we aint in 1st tri anymore, im quite annoyed bout it an not get why we av been moved???


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> tell me about it...lol did u realise we aint in 1st tri anymore, im quite annoyed bout it an not get why we av been moved???

Not until you mentioned it. We got moved to 'TTC groups and discussions' when we were TTC. I think you get moved once you go past a certain amount of posts.


----------



## Rah

maybe change the name?? get rid of 1st tri and change it to- to motherhood


----------



## ccmummy

duno maria coz they is sum treads on tri with well over the amount of post we av???? maybe coz they think we are a group???

just abit annoyin coz we shud be in 1st tri, as we are all sharein our thoughts an stuff x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> duno maria coz they is sum treads on tri with well over the amount of post we av???? maybe coz they think we are a group???
> 
> just abit annoyin coz we shud be in 1st tri, as we are all sharein our thoughts an stuff x

I have no idea then.

Going on to thoughts and what not.. Jeez my nipples hurt today and I mean REALLY hurt!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> duno maria coz they is sum treads on tri with well over the amount of post we av???? maybe coz they think we are a group???
> 
> just abit annoyin coz we shud be in 1st tri, as we are all sharein our thoughts an stuff x
> 
> I have no idea then.
> 
> Going on to thoughts and what not.. Jeez my nipples hurt today and I mean REALLY hurt!Click to expand...

i carnt belive how full an solid my boobies are, they are like rocks realy painfull haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> duno maria coz they is sum treads on tri with well over the amount of post we av???? maybe coz they think we are a group???
> 
> just abit annoyin coz we shud be in 1st tri, as we are all sharein our thoughts an stuff x
> 
> I have no idea then.
> 
> Going on to thoughts and what not.. Jeez my nipples hurt today and I mean REALLY hurt!Click to expand...
> 
> i carnt belive how full an solid my boobies are, they are like rocks realy painfull hahaClick to expand...

And my mood is so bad. From the moment I get up to the moment I go to bed, I am so angry. God help anyone who annoys me, that's all I can say!!


----------



## ccmummy

lol, have u had hunger pains yet??? even tho im eatin gee i get realy bad hunger pains like i eaten in weeks they hurt lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> lol, have u had hunger pains yet??? even tho im eatin gee i get realy bad hunger pains like i eaten in weeks they hurt lol

Yeah, real bad one's. Always in the morning. So much so, I feel like I'm going to be sick!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> lol, have u had hunger pains yet??? even tho im eatin gee i get realy bad hunger pains like i eaten in weeks they hurt lol
> 
> Yeah, real bad one's. Always in the morning. So much so, I feel like I'm going to be sick!Click to expand...

yer mine are in the morning plus durin the night lol


----------



## Rah

Hi 
had a day off today my plan was to do nothing but my mother had different ideas off we went to buy DD some new clothes and shoes etc im exhausted seriously finding it hard to keep my eyes open
My MS is all day and im finding its getting harder and harder to hide in work, plus the student nurse i have been working with came in yesterday with chicken pox!!!! so had to send her home then have my bloods checked as i havent booked in yet i think i will be ok but just so annoyed 
I just want a scan like now so i can tell everyone so i dont have to make excuses why i cant see certain patients and why i cant go xray or theatre running out fast!

on a brighter note while in mothercare buying things for DD i have had a play with a few prams and decided on the mothercare orb its the latest version of the spin and i love it so just need to explain to hubby why i dont like my silvercross that we have to buy this think i will be saving hard lol

Hope your ok


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Hi
> had a day off today my plan was to do nothing but my mother had different ideas off we went to buy DD some new clothes and shoes etc im exhausted seriously finding it hard to keep my eyes open
> My MS is all day and im finding its getting harder and harder to hide in work, plus the student nurse i have been working with came in yesterday with chicken pox!!!! so had to send her home then have my bloods checked as i havent booked in yet i think i will be ok but just so annoyed
> I just want a scan like now so i can tell everyone so i dont have to make excuses why i cant see certain patients and why i cant go xray or theatre running out fast!
> 
> on a brighter note while in mothercare buying things for DD i have had a play with a few prams and decided on the mothercare orb its the latest version of the spin and i love it so just need to explain to hubby why i dont like my silvercross that we have to buy this think i will be saving hard lol
> 
> Hope your ok

I love going into Mothercare and looking at baby clothes! What colour is the pram you have now?


----------



## Rah

its grey and green ok that doesn't sound nice but it is

I didnt buy anything at all till 23 weeks last time not sure i can last that long this time im itching to start buying but scared in case any one sees me
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedButterfly

That's nice. I have a pink minnie mouse 3 in 1. And a blue prammy sort of thing. I really want to buy things too but we're waiting until I've had the scan which is only a week tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Rah

I love it its really good pram and i always thought she was safe in it just the car seat that matches doesn't fit in our car focus have short seatbelts apparently so looking for a new one as cant pop car seat onto chassis for the quick school drop off etc 
didnt bother me last time i had all the time in the world to mess round 

i have midwife in 6 days scan is ages away but will be exactly 12 weeks


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I love it its really good pram and i always thought she was safe in it just the car seat that matches doesn't fit in our car focus have short seatbelts apparently so looking for a new one as cant pop car seat onto chassis for the quick school drop off etc
> didnt bother me last time i had all the time in the world to mess round
> 
> i have midwife in 6 days scan is ages away but will be exactly 12 weeks

I will be 11+6 so 1 day off exactly 12 weeks. Needs to hurry up. I just don't feel pregnant!!


----------



## Rah

im having random thoughts about bad things that can be going wrong all the time driving myself mad with it but cant help it i think its a case of too much information is a bad thing


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> im having random thoughts about bad things that can be going wrong all the time driving myself mad with it but cant help it i think its a case of too much information is a bad thing

Reading some of the threads on here also don't help.


----------



## Rah

i try not to go near the preg forums at all just cant do it they should only be allowed to post in the loss section 

freezing again today


----------



## ccmummy

hi girls not sure wot pram i wont this time, but realy carnt wait to go shoppin lol


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm hoping for a boy this time so I can go shopping :haha: If it's a girl, there's no point as I still have Elissa's stuff all boxed up.


----------



## Rah

I sold lots of my stuff so i will be buying no matter what lol

im in so much pain/discomfort on my right and side just inside my hip if that makes sense i spoke to a mw who said that its stretching etc and not to be worried i remember having pains like this with isobelle but just so worried that its more than that but see my mw on wed for my booking in app so will see what she says and im immune to chicken pox so not to worry about that any more 
the nausea is really getting the better of me now and im struggling to get up in the morning full stop im hating it really hating it 
I have weighed myself for some stupid reason and i have a 4lb gain how when im hardly eating i dont know but thats like 1lb a week from when i found out i will be one of thise people who have to have customised ambulances and special beds by the time im 40 weeks
Hubby has gone his nans with his mum and dad brother and sisters to try sort her house and garden out but i want him here


----------



## Rah

just read that back i sound unstable lol im not i am just having a bad bad day


----------



## RedButterfly

Don't worry, we all have bad days. In my case, that's everyday, lol. Try speaking to your MW about the nausea when you see her on your booking appointment. You won't need one of those big ambulances or a big bed for that matter!! Those 4lbs could be just bloat and water retention - Which will go down!!


----------



## Rah

going to have to get something i can't function can't believe last time i wished for it as i never had any ms 

11 weeks today Maria and ps that does look like a bump not fat!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> going to have to get something i can't function can't believe last time i wished for it as i never had any ms
> 
> 11 weeks today Maria and ps that does look like a bump not fat!!

Lol! You saw my pic on the bump thread?

Have you thought about snacking everytime you start to feel sick before it kicks in big time?


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls sorry im on my fone tk ages.
Sarah i found havr cravkers at the side of my bed an eatin as many ad i can b4 i get up realy helpp
Look how bad i got lol. Um now avin more gud days then bad yey. Also everytime i feel sick as hard ad it is i wud quickly eat sumthing. Honest uts hard but worked for me

Maria is ur pic in 1st tri? Wil av to av a look x


----------



## Rah

i have crackers in my bag they worked for a bit but now stopped struggling with fluids at times


----------



## RedButterfly

Emma, it's in the bump thread at the top of first tri.

No more fanta, Sarah?


----------



## Rah

nope all fanta orange and pineapple juice stopped gone 
just managed to cook and eat a roast dinner feel sick now though ate too much lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> nope all fanta orange and pineapple juice stopped gone
> just managed to cook and eat a roast dinner feel sick now though ate too much lol

I want a roast dinner! Any left? :haha:

My cooker is getting fixed Monday so I WILL be cooking a roast for Sunday.


----------



## ccmummy

We had a take away. I ad pizza. An my take awsy house special burger. With chips n lots of chilli n garlic sauce. I got donar meat aswel but ive defo gone off it i cudnt even stand the smell of it lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> We had a take away. I ad pizza. An my take awsy house special burger. With chips n lots of chilli n garlic sauce. I got donar meat aswel but ive defo gone off it i cudnt even stand the smell of it lol

Lol, hungry?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> We had a take away. I ad pizza. An my take awsy house special burger. With chips n lots of chilli n garlic sauce. I got donar meat aswel but ive defo gone off it i cudnt even stand the smell of it lol
> 
> Lol, hungry?Click to expand...

yep im always hungry but dnt ever fancy 1 thing lol


----------



## ccmummy

hows everyone 2day?....i feel like im gettin the flu or sumthing :( x


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm ok thanks. I have a cold. My nose is driving me up the wall.

I've only just noticed you're in double figures now :happydance:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I'm ok thanks. I have a cold. My nose is driving me up the wall.
> 
> I've only just noticed you're in double figures now :happydance:

ITS BLOODY DRAGGIN :growlmad:


----------



## RedButterfly

What is it with men?!

My dear husband thought it be a good idea to bite my ear to get me out of bed, bearing in mind, I still had 10 mins to lie in bed as he woke up half an hour early thinking he heard someone knock on the door. But if that were the case, the dogs would bark, which they weren't. I tell him 'no', so he goes to yank the covers off me which doesn't succeed, so he bites my nipple!! My freakin' nipple!! Does he have a death wish?! At this point, I'm thoroughly pissed off so I yell at him to 'fuck off and leave me alone!'

I'm a pregnant hormonal woman, when will he learn?!


----------



## ccmummy

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


RedButterfly said:


> What is it with men?!
> 
> My dear husband thought it be a good idea to bite my ear to get me out of bed, bearing in mind, I still had 10 mins to lie in bed as he woke up half an hour early thinking he heard someone knock on the door. But if that were the case, the dogs would bark, which they weren't. I tell him 'no', so he goes to yank the covers off me which doesn't succeed, so he bites my nipple!! My freakin' nipple!! Does he have a death wish?! At this point, I'm thoroughly pissed off so I yell at hime to 'fuck off and leave me alone!'
> 
> I'm a pregnant hormonal woman, when will he learn?!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: bless ya, an OMG ur nipple i carnt belive u didnt punch him :haha::haha:

my OH other mornin decided to wake me up by standin next to me naked with his rudies in my face, i went mental he was ooo it was only a joke, he then sed sorry emma but i like to laugh........hmmmmmmm excuse me babe but so do i but not at f**kin 4 am just coz ur gettin up for work, i dnt bloody have to now leave me alone :growlmad:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> What is it with men?!
> 
> My dear husband thought it be a good idea to bite my ear to get me out of bed, bearing in mind, I still had 10 mins to lie in bed as he woke up half an hour early thinking he heard someone knock on the door. But if that were the case, the dogs would bark, which they weren't. I tell him 'no', so he goes to yank the covers off me which doesn't succeed, so he bites my nipple!! My freakin' nipple!! Does he have a death wish?! At this point, I'm thoroughly pissed off so I yell at hime to 'fuck off and leave me alone!'
> 
> I'm a pregnant hormonal woman, when will he learn?!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: bless ya, an OMG ur nipple i carnt belive u didnt punch him :haha::haha:
> 
> my OH other mornin decided to wake me up by standin next to me naked with his rudies in my face, i went mental he was ooo it was only a joke, he then sed sorry emma but i like to laugh........hmmmmmmm excuse me babe but so do i but not at f**kin 4 am just coz ur gettin up for work, i dnt bloody have to now leave me alone :growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's so something my DH would do :rofl: And if that were me, I would of flicked the end!!

But yes, I did try to punch him square in the face but I was tangled in the stupid covers after not letting him take them :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

If i wasnt so knackerd i wud of played along n bite it haha. He new tho id only just nicely gone to sleep. Been findin it hard to sleep x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> If i wasnt so knackerd i wud of played along n bite it haha. He new tho id only just nicely gone to sleep. Been findin it hard to sleep x

Me too. I wake up at stupid o'clock needing the toilet then I can't get back to sleep. I get in a right paddy about it :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

snap lol


----------



## RedButterfly

I am so stressed because of family and landlord, I'm actually nervous incase there's no HB when I go to my scan on Friday. 

Why can't people just leave me and my husband alone?! :brat:


----------



## Rah

Maria hope your ok HUGS

Well midwife tomorrow DDs first day at nursery as well i will be a mess when talking to MW lol
planning on having a nap at some point today so tired hate working till midnight


----------



## ccmummy

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YEY IM CHILD FREE :happydance:

arw i do love my children, but gee this has been the longest 6 weeks EVER, hope they injoy there 1st day back, i carnt belive its nearly 10 oclock already slow down time :haha: x


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm ok thanks Sarah. 

It's an open day tomorrow for Elissa's Pre-School. So we're going to meet her key worker and the other children in her class. Just been shopping and got her some cheap jogging pants that we don't mind getting ruined. Hopefully we'll recieve her school t-shirt, jumper and her ickle book bag tomorrow as well. So then she's all ready for her afternoon on Friday.

Sarah, hope you're MW appointment goes well tomorrow.

Emma, I dread those days when Elissa is full time and the holidays come around :haha:


----------



## Rah

We had our taster session in July shes been asking to go since we have a book bag ready just need to get her a few bits now like spare clothes for the paint accidents I can guarantee she will have we end up having a bath after every paint session at home so god help them there ha ha
lunch bag is on its way for her full day on Mondays


----------



## RedButterfly

I don't think we'll end up putting Elissa in full days until neccessary. We'll be putting her in 5 days a week, just a mixture of mornings and afternoons as that will use up all her government funding.

Anywho, how are you feeling recently?

Only 2 weeks and 2 days until you're in double figures!


----------



## Rah

we are only using her 15hrs and paying for lunch 2ce a week

feel quite poo all the time just want to get to Oct


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> we are only using her 15hrs and paying for lunch 2ce a week
> 
> feel quite poo all the time just want to get to Oct

It'll fly by. Hopefully the sickness will pass. Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Rah

no working all weekend so i could take Isobelle to nursery her 1st work


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> no working all weekend so i could take Isobelle to nursery her 1st work

Have you told her about you being pregnant yet?


----------



## Rah

no only our parents know in family and 3 people in work no one else will know till the scan hoping not to tell Isobelle for a while


----------



## ccmummy

afternoon, well thats my house all back to normal hehe, ooo not long till our scans maria carnt wait, but scared at the same time lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> afternoon, well thats my house all back to normal hehe, ooo not long till our scans maria carnt wait, but scared at the same time lol x

Why you scared?

Well Elissa enjoyed the half hour we were at her school. Not too sure at first but got playing with the other kids and then didn't want to leave! Started whinging so had to pick her up and carry her out! Looks like we won't be having trouble on Friday - Fingers crossed! Now she keeps going "school Friday". Got her uniform and book bag. Roll on Friday! 2 and a half hours for me and hubby with no child :happydance:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> afternoon, well thats my house all back to normal hehe, ooo not long till our scans maria carnt wait, but scared at the same time lol x
> 
> Why you scared?
> 
> Well Elissa enjoyed the half hour we were at her school. Not too sure at first but got playing with the other kids and then didn't want to leave! Started whinging so had to pick her up and carry her out! Looks like we won't be having trouble on Friday - Fingers crossed! Now she keeps going "school Friday". Got her uniform and book bag. Roll on Friday! 2 and a half hours for me and hubby with no child :happydance:Click to expand...

just scared if no hb etc x


----------



## RedButterfly

Haven't you heard it with your doppler?

Sarah, how was Isobelles first day and your MW appt?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Haven't you heard it with your doppler?
> 
> Sarah, how was Isobelles first day and your MW appt?

yes hun but i carnt be 100% sure im hearin the right thing lol x


----------



## Rah

hi
Well Isobelle walked off into nursery didnt even wave or say goodbye both yesterday and today!!! got to say i had a few tears yesterday its very odd being at home on my own though not sure i like it ha ha
MW was fine did all the normal bloods height etc 4 weeks till my scan 

Only 24hrs till your scan though maria are you excited? 

Emma im sure you will be listening to the HB dont worry your scan will be fine only a few more days xx


----------



## ccmummy

yer just its abit muffled, im sure it is after listening to loads on utube, but im STILL 70% sure im hearing 2 hb's they r bout an inch an half away frm each other an 1 is slightly faster??? lol, i just carnt stop thinkin they is more then 1 in here, an all im seein everywere is twins an dreamin all the time of twins, wud explain the m/s an extreme tiredness etc guess il find out in a few days x


----------



## Rah

i nearly said its confusing coz there are 2 in there lol 
i still haven't got one i know i wouldn't stop listening to hb


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> i nearly said its confusing coz there are 2 in there lol
> i still haven't got one i know i wouldn't stop listening to hb

to be honest ive not used it as much as i thought i wud, but then again my kids dnt no yet an with them been off school, just not had 5 miins realy, mite use in more now they r back tho haha

other week me n mum went in a pram shop (just coz we was passin it lol) an she went straight to a twin pram an sed emma u need this 1 lol even she hinks i am, mite antie sed she was just like how i was when she was pregnant with her twins, :shrug:

if im honest i think il be alittle bit gutted if it was just 1 now, lol crazy i no but when u av this strong feelin like i do, just think il b abit gutted lol


----------



## Rah

quite excited for Monday now


----------



## ccmummy

just spoke to my friend who is bout 16 weeks i think!! she just had her 2nd M/W app 2day an thats it now see dnt see M/W till she is 28 weeks, i think thats to long dont u???


----------



## RedButterfly

Not really. Will be tomorrow though.

If this is not her first child, the MW appointments get further apart. I know when I'll have mine cause they are already printed in my pregnancy notes.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Not really. Will be tomorrow though.
> 
> If this is not her first child, the MW appointments get further apart. I know when I'll have mine cause they are already printed in my pregnancy notes.

im waitin to hear frm the consultant, to see if they r guna motior me closely again, like with the other 2, due to lack of fluid an small baby


----------



## Rah

i saw mw yesterday scan at 12 weeks see consultant at 16 weeks scan at 20weeks see mw at 22 weeks then they start from 26/28 weeks with the regular app towards the end if all ok


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> i saw mw yesterday scan at 12 weeks see consultant at 16 weeks scan at 20weeks see mw at 22 weeks then they start from 26/28 weeks with the regular app towards the end if all ok

i carnt belive u are 8 weeks already its flown by x


----------



## Rah

i think its going so slow hating everyday knowing im going to be sick 
made a drs app for Monday for tablets hoped to get in sooner might just turn up tomorrow see what they do lol


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> i think its going so slow hating everyday knowing im going to be sick
> made a drs app for Monday for tablets hoped to get in sooner might just turn up tomorrow see what they do lol

gud luck with the tablets didnt work for me ;(


----------



## Rah

just hope they make it a bit better or at least so i can sleep and not wake ip vomiting


----------



## ccmummy

yer hun they may work for u, i hope they do coz i do feel ur pain an u avin to work aswell, dnt no how u do it! i couldnt get out of bed, xxx


----------



## ccmummy

gud luck today ,aria on ur scan :happydance: bet u carnt wait to see :baby:
what time u there carnt wait to see pic's :happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

Thanks. It's at 1.45pm. So not till this afternoon.


----------



## ccmummy

arw no i carnt wait that long neva mind u hahaha...mines at 10 am thank god xx


----------



## Rah

Cant wait to see your pic this afternoon Maria 

Work is a struggle not sure i will be able to keep going to be honest just taking one day at a time eating ginger snaps like the are going out of fashion hate them though but seem to be helping a tiny bit hurry up Monday 

got my BILs 30th meal tonight dreading it 

My scan was meant to be at 9 but i had to change to 10 coz of taking isobelle to school only 4 weeks to go ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm quite thankful it's in the afternoon. Elissa starts school at 12.20 so it'll take my mind off her. She's never been around this many children before.


----------



## Rah

Same with Isobelle she's always been with family today is morning 3 at nursery there were more kids crying today so was a bit worried about Isobelle not wanting to go in but nope off she went i still haven't had a bye mum and her face when i pick her up is not a happy face ha ha
Monday she will be there all day 9-3 i have no idea what i am going to do all day 
so far today i have done 2 washes and the oven is in a deep clean lol the house will be spotless by the end of the month


----------



## ccmummy

but ive been doin some searching bout this whole twin thing :haha::haha:

and the answer at the end off it all is IM CRAZY :haha:

only kidding its all pointin to twins :wacko:

and lastnight dream was crazy, i ad my scan an they sed that my baby had 3 arms, i was like dnt be stupid they must be another 1 in there, she was like nope only 1 but has 3 arms, nxt min im giving birth an out popped 2 babies, i was actually cryin in my sleep oh woke me up an they was tears runnin down my face hahaha xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Elissa has only ever been with family so I'll soon find out if we'll have tears.

Well Emma, you'll find out Monday.


----------



## RedButterfly

Well after being almost 45 mins late in going in, there is only one baby in there and it's all healthy and viable. Been dated back to 11 weeks as AF was irregular so have another scan on Thursday!! Babys heartrate was 162 bpm. Not very good scan pics as it was one right little wriggler. Roll on Thursday!!


----------



## Rah

yay glad all is well and you get to see lo again next week


----------



## ccmummy

yey for scan an hmmm for puttin u back to 11 weeks???? how cum u gotta go back? coz ur only 11 weeks?? u guna upload pic anyway???

OMG I CUD SCREAM RITE NOW, MY SON HAS JUST THROWN A RIGHT PADDY AN KICKED ME IN MY BELLY IVE NOW GOT BELLY ACHE :cry::cry:


----------



## RedButterfly

I got to go back so he can do all the neccessary checks that they do at 12 weeks. I thought I would get put back cause I ovulated 3 weeks after first day of AF, not the usual 2 weeks. I will upload a pic when I can get on the laptop, hopefully tomorrow.

As long as you're not bleeding, you'll be fine.


----------



## ccmummy

i wonder why my scan is when im 11 +4 then? as i wont be 12 weeks, its silly aint it but such a different afew days make with the growth of baby etc,

glad all is well huni, xx


----------



## RedButterfly

What is it with pregnancy hormones?!

Hubby went and brought me a film which was kinda sad then the stupid pregnancy hormones butt in and I blubber everywhere and couldn't stop!! That so isn't me!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> What is it with pregnancy hormones?!
> 
> Hubby went and brought me a film which was kinda sad then the stupid pregnancy hormones butt in and I blubber everywhere and couldn't stop!! That so isn't me!!

bless you :hugs: x


----------



## RedButterfly

Here you go. My little wriggler.
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ccmummy

arw sooo cute is that a foot i can see lol,

i see u av changed ur ticker, i carnt belive it, lol
if they put u back i wonder about me? as we think i 'o' they day after u???


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw sooo cute is that a foot i can see lol,
> 
> i see u av changed ur ticker, i carnt belive it, lol
> if they put u back i wonder about me? as we think i 'o' they day after u???

There is a foot and hand in the bottom pic. Bottom pic looks like a monkey :haha:

Were your period regular?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> arw sooo cute is that a foot i can see lol,
> 
> i see u av changed ur ticker, i carnt belive it, lol
> if they put u back i wonder about me? as we think i 'o' they day after u???
> 
> There is a foot and hand in the bottom pic. Bottom pic looks like a monkey :haha:
> 
> Were your period regular?Click to expand...

afew months b4 i got pg they went abit tits up, but then went pretty much back to reg....(i think) lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> arw sooo cute is that a foot i can see lol,
> 
> i see u av changed ur ticker, i carnt belive it, lol
> if they put u back i wonder about me? as we think i 'o' they day after u???
> 
> There is a foot and hand in the bottom pic. Bottom pic looks like a monkey :haha:
> 
> Were your period regular?Click to expand...
> 
> afew months b4 i got pg they went abit tits up, but then went pretty much back to reg....(i think) lolClick to expand...

You should be right on track then.


----------



## ccmummy

god give me strengh.......i think ive ad a 24hr bug i was so ill yesterday an all night both ends :( feel bit better today, just drained now :( at least i shud sleep tonight ready 4 scan tomoz :)


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> god give me strengh.......i think ive ad a 24hr bug i was so ill yesterday an all night both ends :( feel bit better today, just drained now :( at least i shud sleep tonight ready 4 scan tomoz :)

Hope you're feeling better. 

Excited for tomorrow?


----------



## ccmummy

hi chick yer i guess i am lol, im just fooked, my eyes r actually stingin im that tired, hopefully OH wil be back frm work soon an i can go bed, i do feel bad tho coz he had to be up at 3 am for work, an he was up with me allnight coz i was burnin up he kept cooloin me down with wet towels lol, so he'l be fooked to an probs wants to go bed ;(


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope it all goes well tomorrow. I'll be on here waiting for the scan pic!

My lovely dumb dog has just pounced on my belly.. OWWY!! 

I'm also completely knackered, hardly slept last night. My plan tonight is to bath and put Elissa to bed. Watch the X-Factor and fall asleep on my stupidly comfy sofa, that you can't sit on for more than 5 secs without falling asleep on it :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

arw thanks hun, we had a lovely surprise this afternoon frm family, they only just left so took my mind off it lol,

probs be after dinner b4 i update as we r gud 45 mins away frm hosp an local town so thought while we r there we guna look at afew prams aswell hehehehehe


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw thanks hun, we had a lovely surprise this afternoon frm family, they only just left so took my mind off it lol,
> 
> probs be after dinner b4 i update as we r gud 45 mins away frm hosp an local town so thought while we r there we guna look at afew prams aswell hehehehehe

Ugh.. Make me wait :hissy: :haha:


----------



## Rah

can't wait to see scan pics but you really really really need to get on just to tell us if its twins. pics can wait but i think i will pop if i have to wait lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Oh my, I feel like crap. I have a cold and covered in mosquito bites. They're so itchy :cry: 

Nearly 10 o'clock.. Good luck!

How are you feeling Sarah?


----------



## Rah

Im really tired i worked sat and sunday to come home to a poorly isobelle she had a temp of 40 but well with it if that makes sense 
so shes gone into pre school today and im just sitting here waiting for a phone call to say come get her and feel quite poo myself at drs tonight so see if they will give me anything


have you put anything on the bites?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Im really tired i worked sat and sunday to come home to a poorly isobelle she had a temp of 40 but well with it if that makes sense
> so shes gone into pre school today and im just sitting here waiting for a phone call to say come get her and feel quite poo myself at drs tonight so see if they will give me anything
> 
> 
> have you put anything on the bites?

Hope you both feel better soon :hugs:

I've put some antiseptic cream on and that's stopped the itch for now.


----------



## ccmummy

im sooooo pissed off lol

BABY wasnt playin game an i av to go back :dohh: (yep 1 baby)

baby was layed face down in a ball an wud not move everything she tryed to do to get bean to move an it wudnt :shrug:

she carnt tell me how many weeks are am either due to not been able to measure properly, 

AND THEY DIDNT EVEN GIVE ME A PIC, SED IL GET 1 NXT TIME :cry: 

but nxt available app aint till the bloody 21st sept :cry::cry:

im so upset :cry:
dont get me wrong i no its healthy etc, but the women had no manners or out an i felt quite uncomfortable, an of course im slightly gutted only 1 baby :haha: i was so sure they was 2 :haha:


----------



## Rah

naughty baby!!!! 
don't be upset as you said you know baby healthy 
i would write a letter to the department saying how awful the lady was and how she made you feel maybe make her think next time

21st isn't that far way will fly by xx


----------



## ccmummy

i justed a pic haha


----------



## ccmummy

i just wanted a pic haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Only 11 days, it'll fly past!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Went and got myself a body pillow today. Hopefully I'll sleep better tonight. Got more maternity clothes on the way as none of my clothes fit now :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

well i cudnt wait any longer for a pic, to show off....so told rest of family an the kids tonight, kids are over the moon, both arguein aready 1 wants a girl other wants a boy :haha::haha:

sed to my DS you do no this means when it poo's u av to change it...his reply was a shock...'' thats ok mummy i dnt mind' :haha::haha:

well i feel much better now, guess i was just annoyed for the lack of information an no picture :dohh:, plus just realy wana no excatly how far i am aswell :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> well i cudnt wait any longer for a pic, to show off....so told rest of family an the kids tonight, kids are over the moon, both arguein aready 1 wants a girl other wants a boy :haha::haha:
> 
> sed to my DS you do no this means when it poo's u av to change it...his reply was a shock...'' thats ok mummy i dnt mind' :haha::haha:
> 
> well i feel much better now, guess i was just annoyed for the lack of information an no picture :dohh:, plus just realy wana no excatly how far i am aswell :haha:

How old's your son again?

How did your family react?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> well i cudnt wait any longer for a pic, to show off....so told rest of family an the kids tonight, kids are over the moon, both arguein aready 1 wants a girl other wants a boy :haha::haha:
> 
> sed to my DS you do no this means when it poo's u av to change it...his reply was a shock...'' thats ok mummy i dnt mind' :haha::haha:
> 
> well i feel much better now, guess i was just annoyed for the lack of information an no picture :dohh:, plus just realy wana no excatly how far i am aswell :haha:
> 
> How old's your son again?
> 
> How did your family react?Click to expand...

my son is 8 hun 
an famo are all over the moon for us aswell
my DD whos 5 had to kiss my belly b4 she went to bed :haha:

ive been lookin for my camera for weeks to tk an update bump pic, an i carnt find it anywere!!! im hopein ive not left it on beach or out durin school hoils ?????


----------



## Rah

Gaviscon *ucking Gaviscon and stupid Dr tried to tell me there is nothing i can have for sickness!!! i gave her a list as per policy in the hospital where i work she still said no and offered to sign me off work for as long as i want 
well that's not going to help the sickness is it sitting at home will still be sick stupid bint 
im fuming said will try the Gaviscon and will book back in which i will do tomorrow 
cried a the way home i was that mad


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> well i cudnt wait any longer for a pic, to show off....so told rest of family an the kids tonight, kids are over the moon, both arguein aready 1 wants a girl other wants a boy :haha::haha:
> 
> sed to my DS you do no this means when it poo's u av to change it...his reply was a shock...'' thats ok mummy i dnt mind' :haha::haha:
> 
> well i feel much better now, guess i was just annoyed for the lack of information an no picture :dohh:, plus just realy wana no excatly how far i am aswell :haha:
> 
> How old's your son again?
> 
> How did your family react?Click to expand...
> 
> my son is 8 hun
> an famo are all over the moon for us aswell
> my DD whos 5 had to kiss my belly b4 she went to bed :haha:
> 
> ive been lookin for my camera for weeks to tk an update bump pic, an i carnt find it anywere!!! im hopein ive not left it on beach or out durin school hoils ?????Click to expand...

If you don't mind me asking, what are your childrens names? You know ours :haha:

Can you not use your phone camera?

Here's mine
 



Attached Files:







11wks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> well i cudnt wait any longer for a pic, to show off....so told rest of family an the kids tonight, kids are over the moon, both arguein aready 1 wants a girl other wants a boy :haha::haha:
> 
> sed to my DS you do no this means when it poo's u av to change it...his reply was a shock...'' thats ok mummy i dnt mind' :haha::haha:
> 
> well i feel much better now, guess i was just annoyed for the lack of information an no picture :dohh:, plus just realy wana no excatly how far i am aswell :haha:
> 
> How old's your son again?
> 
> How did your family react?Click to expand...
> 
> my son is 8 hun
> an famo are all over the moon for us aswell
> my DD whos 5 had to kiss my belly b4 she went to bed :haha:
> 
> ive been lookin for my camera for weeks to tk an update bump pic, an i carnt find it anywere!!! im hopein ive not left it on beach or out durin school hoils ?????Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what are your childrens names? You know ours :haha:
> 
> Can you not use your phone camera?
> 
> Here's mineClick to expand...

sorry hun thought i already told them?? charlie and chelsea

i can yer but wont bloody upload my fone fooked needs all updatein an stuff :dohh:


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Gaviscon *ucking Gaviscon and stupid Dr tried to tell me there is nothing i can have for sickness!!! i gave her a list as per policy in the hospital where i work she still said no and offered to sign me off work for as long as i want
> well that's not going to help the sickness is it sitting at home will still be sick stupid bint
> im fuming said will try the Gaviscon and will book back in which i will do tomorrow
> cried a the way home i was that mad

bless you hun il send u my tablets :haha: bag of shit anyway :haha:

god girls we all goin throw it this time round aint we :hugs:


----------



## RedButterfly

Nice names.

Aw, I wanted to see a bump :sad1:

Sarah, go kick that womans arse! I would of! What the hell is gaviscon going to do?!


----------



## ccmummy

il av a gud luck tomoz if not il try get 1 with web cam 2moz x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> il av a gud luck tomoz if not il try get 1 with web cam 2moz x

Nick OH's phone :haha:

I feel fine, lol. Only had sickness for that one week, ages ago. Only problem I have is my back as I have a back problem anyway and it gets worse during pregnancy.


----------



## Rah

everytime i think about it i get so angry i even said its not reflex its sickness hormonal sickness but she didnt listen


----------



## RedButterfly

Drs don't listen. They think they know best when really, they know fuck all!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Just got my second scan date through the post. It's not until the 20 Sept. By then I will be 12+5 so hopefully all will be clear enough for sonographer to see.


----------



## ccmummy

your scan day b4 mine hehehe, took pic with web cam, my bump not realy grown at all, but its my sides and arse are huge so im thinkin maybe a girl?? as i didnt realy get bump with chelsea, i just put wieght on all over if u get me hahah
 



Attached Files:







bump 11th.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rah

there is only 1 preg pic of me with Isobelle at 36 weeks so im hoping to do the same this time ha ha 

your 2nd scans are helping my 1st pass quicker something to look forward to between 

Gaviscon is not working so far bet your as shocked as i am by that stupid Dr might book into a and e while im working there tomorrow get a decent Dr to help


----------



## RedButterfly

Ahem.. Your boobs look bigger too.. But there's a little bump there!

I didn't think gaviscon would work, stupid Dr!

Feel free to post an earlier bump pic Sarah.. :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

may boobies are bloody huge an are absolutely PAINFUL as hell :( ive got a d cup bra on and they are still hang out the front look i like ive got 4 boobies better go get measured again lol but i used to have big boobies all my family are very slim but huge boobies haha but when i ad the kids i lost mine went down to a bloody a cup, they was shagy strecthy everything they was horried so i expect them to get huge x

SARAH i wud defo get seen at work, i carnt belive the dr haha and yes cum on sarah post a pic hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> may boobies are bloody huge an are absolutely PAINFUL as hell :( ive got a d cup bra on and they are still hang out the front look i like ive got 4 boobies better go get measured again lol but i used to have big boobies all my family are very slim but huge boobies haha but when i ad the kids i lost mine went down to a bloody a cup, they was shagy strecthy everything they was horried so i expect them to get huge x
> 
> SARAH i wud defo get seen at work, i carnt belive the dr haha and yes cum on sarah post a pic hahaha

Mine aren't that painful. I get a sharp pain in the left nipple every now and then. Bloody hurts. All my family are small in the boobie department. I was small until I had Elissa, I went up a few sizes and stayed big as they never went back to the cup size I was before. And now I'm pregnant again, I've gone up 2 sizes! So now I'm the biggest. I don't want them to shrink and I doubt hubby does either!

After 4 weeks of not having a cooker.. I now have a cooker! And tomorrow I'm going to cook everyone's favourite!


----------



## ccmummy

arw im watchin one born twins an mutli's arw :( just dnt realise all the risk's do u x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw im watchin one born twins an mutli's arw :( just dnt realise all the risk's do u x

I watched that too. Brings a tear to your eye.


----------



## RedButterfly

Morning.

I have an emergency Dr's appointment this morning. Those mosquitos bites on my leg look infected and cover most of my calf muscle. They itch and hurt so much I want to cut my leg off :cry:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Morning.
> 
> I have an emergency Dr's appointment this morning. Those mosquitos bites on my leg look infected and cover most of my calf muscle. They itch and hurt so much I want to cut my leg off :cry:

bless u, let me no how u get on :hugs:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Morning.
> 
> I have an emergency Dr's appointment this morning. Those mosquitos bites on my leg look infected and cover most of my calf muscle. They itch and hurt so much I want to cut my leg off :cry:
> 
> bless u, let me no how u get on :hugs:Click to expand...

Dr says they're not infected. He's told me to take paracetamol for the pain and given me some cream for the itch. But I've got to keep an eye on it to make sure the redness doesn't spread anymore. If it does, I've got to go straight back.

Other than that, I've had one crap nights sleep. Hardly slept and then had countless amounts of sleep paralysis :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Morning.
> 
> I have an emergency Dr's appointment this morning. Those mosquitos bites on my leg look infected and cover most of my calf muscle. They itch and hurt so much I want to cut my leg off :cry:
> 
> bless u, let me no how u get on :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Dr says they're not infected. He's told me to take paracetamol for the pain and given me some cream for the itch. But I've got to keep an eye on it to make sure the redness doesn't spread anymore. If it does, I've got to go straight back.
> 
> Other than that, I've had one crap nights sleep. Hardly slept and then had countless amounts of sleep paralysis :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

glad they are not infected hun
im realy strugglin to sleep on a night i just get over then need to be up for a wee, an so on, im avin to sleep alot durin the day insted :( but then i get headsches frm that :(
ad abit of a funny turn earlier, just got in frm school run, an thought i was guna faint i cud feel every pulse in my body pulseing away, my mouth went so dry, my body shakein, realy thought i was either guna pass out or have a fit, i had to lay down an eat sum toast while layin down, then i fell to sleep was scary :cry: oh was here thankfully


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Morning.
> 
> I have an emergency Dr's appointment this morning. Those mosquitos bites on my leg look infected and cover most of my calf muscle. They itch and hurt so much I want to cut my leg off :cry:
> 
> bless u, let me no how u get on :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Dr says they're not infected. He's told me to take paracetamol for the pain and given me some cream for the itch. But I've got to keep an eye on it to make sure the redness doesn't spread anymore. If it does, I've got to go straight back.
> 
> Other than that, I've had one crap nights sleep. Hardly slept and then had countless amounts of sleep paralysis :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> glad they are not infected hun
> im realy strugglin to sleep on a night i just get over then need to be up for a wee, an so on, im avin to sleep alot durin the day insted :( but then i get headsches frm that :(
> ad abit of a funny turn earlier, just got in frm school run, an thought i was guna faint i cud feel every pulse in my body pulseing away, my mouth went so dry, my body shakein, realy thought i was either guna pass out or have a fit, i had to lay down an eat sum toast while layin down, then i fell to sleep was scary :cry: oh was here thankfullyClick to expand...

Sounds a little like dehydration there. Or that sounds like how I get if I don't eat. I thought my body pillow would help. It does't :haha: It's comfy when I first fall asleep then I get annoyed with it and kick it on the floor.


----------



## ccmummy

yer thats what everyone says av u eaten....bloody hell i carnt stop eatin, this rate il be a sumo wrestler lol, hmm maybe not drank as much as i normaly do today!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yer thats what everyone says av u eaten....bloody hell i carnt stop eatin, this rate il be a sumo wrestler lol, hmm maybe not drank as much as i normaly do today!!!

Drink more then!! :dohh:

I think Sarah's gone into hiding..


----------



## ccmummy

its on my to-do list more more more lol

didnt she say she was workin?...i carnt remember now!!
as for the pillow thing ive been usein just normal pillows, not workin great but found it better as it is liftin my leg of my belly, as i like to lay in the recovery position lol so was thinkin that qhat u got mite be better but if u think its shit i duno now haha

i carnt belive we r like only what ever weeks an we already strugglin with sleep etc, what we guna be like later on, walkin zombies lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> its on my to-do list more more more lol
> 
> didnt she say she was workin?...i carnt remember now!!
> as for the pillow thing ive been usein just normal pillows, not workin great but found it better as it is liftin my leg of my belly, as i like to lay in the recovery position lol so was thinkin that qhat u got mite be better but if u think its shit i duno now haha
> 
> i carnt belive we r like only what ever weeks an we already strugglin with sleep etc, what we guna be like later on, walkin zombies lol

That was over the weekend she was working.. Oh I don't know :haha:

I lay in the recovery position too. It's not shit, it's very comfy but if I roll over, I'm going to wack hubby in the face with this stupidly long pillow, lol. And then you have that problem you get where you don't know what to do with the 'spare' arm (if you're lying on your left side, it would be the left arm). The pillow takes up it's space, lol. I'm sure I'll get used to it. This is the first time I've used one (I didn't use pillows in my first pregnancy).

For the first time since I found out I was pregnant, I actually had an afternoon nap. I was in the foulest of moods so hubby took Elissa out with him to get stock for the shop.


----------



## ccmummy

i av to sleep durin the day, i think im turnin into not ternal what ever its called lol, think i manged 3 hours in bed last night :( x


----------



## Rah

HIYA 
I am here just about
feel so rough im feeling sick all the time and being sick several times a day and really tired just need to hurry up out of this phase and into the glowing one asap
On the good side im sleeping really well at night recovery position is the best 

Is anyone else an emotional wreck? im more emotional at the mo generally but i cant stop crying really with all the hillsborough truth finally coming out 
its so strange we were not directly effected but as huge Liverpool fans and coming from Liverpool the effect its having is unreal i cant even imagine what the families are going though

Emma sounds scary! keep drinking will help keep BP up xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> HIYA
> I am here just about
> feel so rough im feeling sick all the time and being sick several times a day and really tired just need to hurry up out of this phase and into the glowing one asap
> On the good side im sleeping really well at night recovery position is the best
> 
> Is anyone else an emotional wreck? im more emotional at the mo generally but i cant stop crying really with all the hillsborough truth finally coming out
> its so strange we were not directly effected but as huge Liverpool fans and coming from Liverpool the effect its having is unreal i cant even imagine what the families are going though
> 
> Emma sounds scary! keep drinking will help keep BP up xx

Emma, nocturnal. Where you sleep through the day and awake at night.. I used to be like that, when I was 18/19. Can't do it anymore, lol.

Emotional, I cried the other day at a film!! I never cry at films. Infact I never cry. But my hormones are up and down. Yesterday I bit hubbys head off for using the toilet :rofl:


----------



## ccmummy

hi girls just thought i wud say hi, b4 i av my nap haha, hope all well, il check in later xx


----------



## Rah

i am in so much pain 
was sent home from work at 4 with sharp stabbing pains in right side so sore there is a constant dull ache there with these really bad pains where i double over and am nearly sick 
hubby is fast asleep im debating going a and e 
im sure they are just ligaments stretching but my god there are tears constantly in my eyes


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i am in so much pain
> was sent home from work at 4 with sharp stabbing pains in right side so sore there is a constant dull ache there with these really bad pains where i double over and am nearly sick
> hubby is fast asleep im debating going a and e
> im sure they are just ligaments stretching but my god there are tears constantly in my eyes

Have you phoned your MW?


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> i am in so much pain
> was sent home from work at 4 with sharp stabbing pains in right side so sore there is a constant dull ache there with these really bad pains where i double over and am nearly sick
> hubby is fast asleep im debating going a and e
> im sure they are just ligaments stretching but my god there are tears constantly in my eyes

you need to get it checked out sarah, realy hope ur ok please update us when u can, :hugs:


----------



## Rah

well just woken up! Isobelle has let us sleep in lol 
pain us still there but not the sharp shooting pain took today off work to rest 
will see how it goes today


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> well just woken up! Isobelle has let us sleep in lol
> pain us still there but not the sharp shooting pain took today off work to rest
> will see how it goes today

are u goin to the loo ok? yer see how it goes hun, if not get intouch with M/W she mite get u in for a scan to mk sure everythings ok xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Constipation is a bit of a bugger. I'm suffering with that at the moment :growlmad:

What side is it on Sarah? I had sharp shooting pains on my left side in the early weeks.


----------



## Rah

going the loo fine never had a problem 
its right sided everyone in work was thinking appendix but i know its not that dull aches now decided if shooting starts again i will go in to a and e


----------



## ccmummy

hope ur ok hun x


----------



## Rah

seems to of improved loads  hubby has been fab and left me to it been in bed all day just got dressed lol
new love salt and vinegar crisps deep ridge and dandelion and burdock 
new hate meatballs and garlic bread dam it


----------



## ccmummy

thast good to hear hun, cud be just everything stretchin x


----------



## RedButterfly

Glad everythings ok. I've also developed a hate which I'm not happy about.. Beef bugers. I've also lost weight.


----------



## Rah

when did your sickness stop? i think mine is easing loads not sure to be worried or not

never been a fan of burgers but did have one the other day which was ok


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> when did your sickness stop? i think mine is easing loads not sure to be worried or not
> 
> never been a fan of burgers but did have one the other day which was ok

You don't need to worry. Sickness will start to fade now.


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> when did your sickness stop? i think mine is easing loads not sure to be worried or not
> 
> never been a fan of burgers but did have one the other day which was ok

my sickness changed dramatically didnt i, i was realy gud for sumtime, but slowly cumin back again :growlmad:

i let kids listen to baby's hb today :happydance: they was amazed lol


----------



## ccmummy

morning how is everyone?? xxx


----------



## Rah

eating loads really need yo stop but loving scones yum 
working today can't wait till mat leave


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> eating loads really need yo stop but loving scones yum
> working today can't wait till mat leave

Thinking ahead there Sarah!!


----------



## ccmummy

is ur scan thursday maria?


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> is ur scan thursday maria?

Yup. Early one this time. 9.50am.


----------



## ccmummy

my other friend finaly had her baby girl this mornin, after bein 12 days over, and a very hard labour ended up avin a c-section, she was finaly born, 8lb 8oz layla they have called her xxx


----------



## Rah

at least she's here safe after all the hard work xx

what is everyone up to today ??


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> at least she's here safe after all the hard work xx
> 
> what is everyone up to today ??[/QUOT
> 
> ive got loads of paper work to do, and got loads of minutes to type out an my laptop keeps playin up argh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rah

does not sound fun!! 
im on operation toy clearout


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> does not sound fun!!
> im on operation toy clearout

i wud rather be typeing up then toy clearout hahaha


----------



## Rah

yeah didn't happen ha ha 
vomiting has started again not impressed


----------



## ccmummy

im sick every morning now argh!!!.. least its not all day an night again x


----------



## ccmummy

feel so ill today :( hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Rah

hope scan goes ok Maria cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Rah

im off swimming this am while dd is in nursery 1st time in ages


----------



## ccmummy

how did scan go maria xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Scan went well. I've just proved you don't need a full bladder when having a scan. I laughed and nearly peed myself so went to the loo, 20 mins later (after being nearly 45 mins late again) had my scan and she found bubba perfectly. Well I've been put one day ahead so I'm now 12w6d and EDD is now 29 March. Baby was not co-operating and would not move, had it's back to us. Got 3 scan pics, not very good. Only one is ok but looks like baby has no feet! Was sleeping in the same position I sleep in.. Recovery :haha: Got my 16 week MW on the 12 October and 20 week scan on the 8 November.


----------



## Rah

how can they be running do late that early in the day?? all i can say is well done for not peeing yourself that's stupid to make you wait that long with a full bladder 
yay for all being ok with baby im sure baby was just tired from bouncing on the toy you gave it aka a full bladder lol
20 week scan date already yay


----------



## Rah

operation toy sort out well under way but house looks like a bombs hit it ooops


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> how can they be running do late that early in the day?? all i can say is well done for not peeing yourself that's stupid to make you wait that long with a full bladder
> yay for all being ok with baby im sure baby was just tired from bouncing on the toy you gave it aka a full bladder lol
> 20 week scan date already yay

You run late everywhere down here, especially when it comes to appointments. Whenever I have a Drs appointment or something like that, I never go in on time. That's exactly what I said to hubby, "why make us drink that much water if we never go in on time?!". I lost count at how many times girls went to the toilet before their scan because they've been waiting so long. I've decided that when it's my 20 week scan, I'm not going to start drinking until I'm sat down in the hospital waiting to go in!! You make your 20 week scan date when you come out of your 12 week scan. So much easier than waiting for a letter in the post!

When clearing out Elissa's toys, I just shove all of them in a box :haha: Well done to you for sorting through them!


----------



## Rah

so far the living room has only sylvanian families in it 
dining roon has only the wooden kitchen and the big plactic box for the kitchen, and paints and farm bit
Her room is a bomb site
our room has all the 'baby' toys that she doesnt want 
the bin is full of crap that i threw while she fell asleep pmsl 

She has 16 baby dolls!!!!

She asked me before for a baby a real one !!!! i said she could see her cousin hes only 10 months lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> so far the living room has only sylvanian families in it
> dining roon has only the wooden kitchen and the big plactic box for the kitchen, and paints and farm bit
> Her room is a bomb site
> our room has all the 'baby' toys that she doesnt want
> the bin is full of crap that i threw while she fell asleep pmsl
> 
> She has 16 baby dolls!!!!
> 
> She asked me before for a baby a real one !!!! i said she could see her cousin hes only 10 months lol

Lol bless. But little does she know, one is on the way!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Scan went well. I've just proved you don't need a full bladder when having a scan. I laughed and nearly peed myself so went to the loo, 20 mins later (after being nearly 45 mins late again) had my scan and she found bubba perfectly. Well I've been put one day ahead so I'm now 12w6d and EDD is now 29 March. Baby was not co-operating and would not move, had it's back to us. Got 3 scan pics, not very good. Only one is ok but looks like baby has no feet! Was sleeping in the same position I sleep in.. Recovery :haha: Got my 16 week MW on the 12 October and 20 week scan on the 8 November.

OK UR REALY STARTIN TO PISS ME OFF.......IVE GOT MY 20 WEEK SCAN THROW AN ITS THE BLOODY 9TH OF NOVEMBER UR ALWAYS 1 DAY A HEAD OF ME :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

REALY GLAD SCAN WENT GREAT HUNI PIC IS REALY CUTIE :thumbup: CANNI WAIT FOR MINE TOMOZ NOW, LETS SEE EXCATLY HOW MANY WEEKS I AM NO DONT A BLOODY DAY BEHIND YOU :haha::haha:

LOVE YA REALY CHICK :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rah

pmsl sorry that really made me laugh 
at least your not 3 weeks behind !!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Ok Emma, I'm really going to piss you off now.. Scan was meant to be the 9 November but I couldn't do the time they had, lol.


----------



## ccmummy

Waitin for doc to call back :(


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> Waitin for doc to call back :(

Bright red AF type or pink spotting type?


----------



## Rah

Hope everything is ok Emma xxxx


----------



## ccmummy

it was only when wiped an was red, doc sed coz its not heavy an ive got a scan 1st thing, not to worry unless it gets realy heavy, so far its stopped, just hope everything is ok, i was layed in bed allnight listenin to heart beat, il let u no how today goes im there at 10 am xxxx


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls all is fine with baby yey. They carnt explain bleed. But just to tk it easy
My EDD is 31/03/13 so 2 days behind u maria. Finaly got a pic so curcan see lipss an ecertything very clear wil upload pic when get home xx


----------



## Rah

glad to hear everything us ok xx


----------



## ccmummy

thnaks sarah was on my fone, haha hence the added letters etc lol, need to upload pic lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Glad all is good. Did you BD or anything before you went to the toilet? I had a very light pink smudge after DTD about 2 weeks ago. Hubby was a little rough so irrated my cervix.

Hurry up and get home, I want to see pic!!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Glad all is good. Did you BD or anything before you went to the toilet? I had a very light pink smudge after DTD about 2 weeks ago. Hubby was a little rough so irrated my cervix.
> 
> Hurry up and get home, I want to see pic!!!

no thats what doc asked but nope we hadnt done anything...lol doin pic now but dnt showin very gud...lol in real life u can see lips an everything, carnt believe how clear pic is, just not very gud on here coz im tkin pic of it with web cam xx


----------



## ccmummy

pic up girls......can u see how clear it is haha....can u see the lips lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Aw, yours is better than mine :growlmad: :haha: But yay!!


----------



## ccmummy

arw lol, how u feelin x everyone thinks a boy?????


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw lol, how u feelin x everyone thinks a boy?????

Can you attach a pic so I can look at the nub and study the skull a bit better.

I'm fine. Plan on starting my diet and exercise again tomorrow now that 12 week scan is out the way and I've seen bubs is fine. I'm fed up with "ultrasound view - restricted by raised BMI".. Yes people I know I'm fat!! But I've lost 3lbs so far without dieting :happydance:


----------



## ccmummy

here
 



Attached Files:







scan pic 2.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedButterfly

What's that blue bit in the corner?

And I'm going :pink:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> What's that blue bit in the corner?
> 
> And I'm going :pink:

its the pampers foto frame thingy u get free in ur pack when u go see M/W 1st visit.....didnt u get 1?????

hmm ive put in on 1st tri aswell an afew think girl to lol


----------



## ccmummy

here is pic of holder thing
 



Attached Files:







pamper scan thing.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> What's that blue bit in the corner?
> 
> And I'm going :pink:
> 
> its the pampers foto frame thingy u get free in ur pack when u go see M/W 1st visit.....didnt u get 1?????
> 
> hmm ive put in on 1st tri aswell an afew think girl to lolClick to expand...

Yeah I got one. Mine's just not in the frame. It's in the frame the hospital gave me.

It's the skull that gives it away. I thought girl as soon as I saw it as your avatar.


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> here is pic of holder thing

I kinda see you :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> What's that blue bit in the corner?
> 
> And I'm going :pink:
> 
> its the pampers foto frame thingy u get free in ur pack when u go see M/W 1st visit.....didnt u get 1?????
> 
> hmm ive put in on 1st tri aswell an afew think girl to lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I got one. Mine's just not in the frame. It's in the frame the hospital gave me.
> 
> It's the skull that gives it away. I thought girl as soon as I saw it as your avatar.Click to expand...

i didnt get 1 frm hosp!!!! i did with charlie an chelsea, but didnt this time, i put it in coz kids been lookin at it an keeps it abit neater frm there fingers lol

i dnt understand the skull an nub thing...lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> What's that blue bit in the corner?
> 
> And I'm going :pink:
> 
> its the pampers foto frame thingy u get free in ur pack when u go see M/W 1st visit.....didnt u get 1?????
> 
> hmm ive put in on 1st tri aswell an afew think girl to lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I got one. Mine's just not in the frame. It's in the frame the hospital gave me.
> 
> It's the skull that gives it away. I thought girl as soon as I saw it as your avatar.Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt get 1 frm hosp!!!! i did with charlie an chelsea, but didnt this time, i put it in coz kids been lookin at it an keeps it abit neater frm there fingers lol
> 
> i dnt understand the skull an nub thing...lolClick to expand...

In hind sight

Girl: Nub - Horizontal
: Skull - Flat

Boy: Nub - 30ish degree upwards
: Skull - Caveman like

Something along those lines.


----------



## ccmummy

o i see lol il av to get chelsea scan pic out an see if they are alike lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> o i see lol il av to get chelsea scan pic out an see if they are alike lol

I'm waiting for hubby to get home so he can reach on top of my wardrobe so he can get Elissa's down.

Have you thought about names yet?


----------



## ccmummy

nope av u??? x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> nope av u??? x

Yup. Girl is all sorted. Just a middle name for a boy and we're done!!


----------



## ccmummy

bloody hell u dnt mess around do u lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> bloody hell u dnt mess around do u lol x

Nope. Get it done and out the way and we won't argue later on. Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## Rah

fab scan pic i have no idea on sex though 

what names have you picked?? only us in here


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> bloody hell u dnt mess around do u lol x
> 
> Nope. Get it done and out the way and we won't argue later on. Are you finding out the sex?Click to expand...

even if i sed no, on the day an when they ask i wudnt be able to help myself lol, so probs will do lol well im shatterd didnt get much sleep lastnight worry me little head off night night hun xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> fab scan pic i have no idea on sex though
> 
> what names have you picked?? only us in here

For a girl we have 'Arianna Fae' and a boy either 'Cayden' just have to persuade hubby a little on that one :haha: Or same name we were going to name Elissa if she was a boy 'Dominic'. Hubby still keen on that one.


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> bloody hell u dnt mess around do u lol x
> 
> Nope. Get it done and out the way and we won't argue later on. Are you finding out the sex?Click to expand...
> 
> even if i sed no, on the day an when they ask i wudnt be able to help myself lol, so probs will do lol well im shatterd didnt get much sleep lastnight worry me little head off night night hun xxClick to expand...

Sleep well :sleep:


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> For a girl we have 'Arianna Fae' and a boy either 'Cayden' just have to persuade hubby a little on that one :haha: Or same name we were going to name Elissa if she was a boy 'Dominic'. Hubby still keen on that one.

lovely names can you not use dominic as a middle name??

we have no names yet and only had Isobelle neve last time good job she was a girl or eouks of been stuck lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> For a girl we have 'Arianna Fae' and a boy either 'Cayden' just have to persuade hubby a little on that one :haha: Or same name we were going to name Elissa if she was a boy 'Dominic'. Hubby still keen on that one.
> 
> lovely names can you not use dominic as a middle name??
> 
> we have no names yet and only had Isobelle neve last time good job she was a girl or eouks of been stuck lolClick to expand...

We could do but hubby really isn't keen on Cayden. To be honest, I don't really like boys names, lol. But I really want a boy :haha: I'm sure we'll come to something.


----------



## Rah

im the same we didnt have a boys name last time as we didn't like any and im hoibg for a boy just so we have one of each really 
ah well 30 weeks to decide


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> im the same we didnt have a boys name last time as we didn't like any and im hoibg for a boy just so we have one of each really
> ah well 30 weeks to decide

Lol exactly. Will you be finding out?


----------



## Rah

no like the whole surprise at the end although ibm tempted and not tell anyone at all


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> no like the whole surprise at the end although ibm tempted and not tell anyone at all

im not strong enough not to find out :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> no like the whole surprise at the end although ibm tempted and not tell anyone at all
> 
> im not strong enough not to find out :haha:Click to expand...

I need to get rid of the pink stuff I have :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

ive just realised, the only thing i av is a cot/bed....so ive got everything to buy :( better start soon lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> ive just realised, the only thing i av is a cot/bed....so ive got everything to buy :( better start soon lol

I have everything, I want to buy!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> ive just realised, the only thing i av is a cot/bed....so ive got everything to buy :( better start soon lol
> 
> I have everything, I want to buy!!Click to expand...

lol just been priceing sum things up hmmm u forget how exspensive everything is :coffee:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> ive just realised, the only thing i av is a cot/bed....so ive got everything to buy :( better start soon lol
> 
> I have everything, I want to buy!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol just been priceing sum things up hmmm u forget how exspensive everything is :coffee:Click to expand...

Lol I haven't but everything is getting more expensive.


----------



## ccmummy

he works stupid hours an didnt hours all the time, but kids av been away since friday not cumin bk till tomoz other half came bk frm work bout half 4 an gone straight to bed :( i no he has to be up again at half 2 in mornin but i ad plans for us chill out take away etc :( its realy pissed me off, so its a take away for 1 now :(


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> he works stupid hours an didnt hours all the time, but kids av been away since friday not cumin bk till tomoz other half came bk frm work bout half 4 an gone straight to bed :( i no he has to be up again at half 2 in mornin but i ad plans for us chill out take away etc :( its realy pissed me off, so its a take away for 1 now :(

You got me.. :haha: What does he work as?

My hubby works evenings. Surely though 4.30 is a tad early.


----------



## ccmummy

hgv class 1 hun (lorry driver) lol does alot of long distance he been up since half 2 tho an has to be up at half 2 again, i do get it but it pisses me lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hgv class 1 hun (lorry driver) lol does alot of long distance he been up since half 2 tho an has to be up at half 2 again, i do get it but it pisses me lol

I know what you mean. Owning a business, we don't get days off. I go in every other day with hubby but he goes in every day. It annoys me that we don't have "family" days anymore. We don't even have dinner together!!


----------



## ccmummy

coz of laws etc he does get 1 day off...but coz hours r different all the time sumtimes he spends that day sleepin etc,


----------



## ccmummy

he use to be on the oil rigs, dnt no which i prefer rigs was 4 weeks on 3 off....but at least i saw him for 3 solid weeks lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> coz of laws etc he does get 1 day off...but coz hours r different all the time sumtimes he spends that day sleepin etc,

Men.. They can't pick normal 9-5 jobs can they :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

i no he been thinkin of goin bk on rigs, i think i mite let him, coz we will defo be a family for like 3 weeks, at tho mo we r passin ships all the time


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i no he been thinkin of goin bk on rigs, i think i mite let him, coz we will defo be a family for like 3 weeks, at tho mo we r passin ships all the time

Mind you, I've never done a 9-5 job. I've always done split shifts. Whatever brings the money in. Especially with a new baby on the way.


----------



## ccmummy

true i feel like a single mum....just feelin abit sorry for myself i think lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> true i feel like a single mum....just feelin abit sorry for myself i think lol x

Cheer up :flower: Have a flower :haha:

Oh my, I just took the dogs outside and nearly froze. It's bloody freezing!!!


----------



## Rah

morning 
hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> morning
> hope everyone is ok xxxx

Morning.

I could quite happily go back to bed :sleep: Elissa isn't very well and woke up 4 times last night crying. The neighbours, well I could bash their heads through their front door :growlmad: 

How are you?


----------



## Rah

oh no hope she's better soon xx

im really struggling with everything at the mo im really down and not in a good place which is prob why im not on here much at the mo im sure will all be fine soon and its just hormones


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> oh no hope she's better soon xx
> 
> im really struggling with everything at the mo im really down and not in a good place which is prob why im not on here much at the mo im sure will all be fine soon and its just hormones

Just think, only 1 week and 3 days until you get to see bubba.


----------



## ccmummy

im sooooooo tired yesterday all the family got together an we visited pickering, gothland (heartbeat) an whitby, we got home at stupid oclock, luckly kids fell to sleep in car so they was up bright an early ready for school, my left hip is killin me to much walkin i think, was a great day tho an nice all family cud be together x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> im sooooooo tired yesterday all the family got together an we visited pickering, gothland (heartbeat) an whitby, we got home at stupid oclock, luckly kids fell to sleep in car so they was up bright an early ready for school, my left hip is killin me to much walkin i think, was a great day tho an nice all family cud be together x

Looks like you'll be sleeping all day today then. My backs really bad (I suffer with bad back anyway but gets a hell of a lot worse in pregnancy) so I've just ordered a new support belt. I couldn't put any pressure on my right leg yesterday otherwise I would of ended up in a heap on the floor.


----------



## ccmummy

hows everyone doin today xx


----------



## ccmummy

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

Tired. Would like to go back to bed. You?

How are you feeling Sarah?

After weeks of not being able to find the heartbeat because I have an anterior placenta, I finally found it last night :happydance: 161BPM


----------



## Rah

well im ok ish
bit of an accident yesterday when drying my hair ended up in a and e who said its whiplash type injury !!! i swear it was 6:30am i was not swinging my head round at all so go knows what happened!!! 
they basically said have paracetamol and rest you cant have anything else that was the whole point of going for drugs but no so im lay in a lot of pain trying to move so i don't go stiff and look after Isobelle who bless her has been so good and keeps giving me 'cake' and 'medicine' on the plus side i was not sick yesterday i don't think it would of gone well lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Drying your hair.. How the hell do you dry your hair to end up in A+E?!?!


----------



## Rah

i have no idea id laugh but it hurts


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> i have no idea id laugh but it hurts

Not long until your scan!!!


----------



## Rah

just needs to hurry up taking ages!!!
at least im off work this week and in wed before scan


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> just needs to hurry up taking ages!!!
> at least im off work this week and in wed before scan

You must upload pic straight away!


----------



## ccmummy

hope ur ok sarah but sorry i ad a little giggle, dryin ur hair omg...lol

my sickness is still here but not as bad at it use to be, an i swear im gettin flu or sumut, my head feels full of water my throat feels like ive got blades stuck init :( all my joints aching moan moan moan lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hope ur ok sarah but sorry i ad a little giggle, dryin ur hair omg...lol
> 
> my sickness is still here but not as bad at it use to be, an i swear im gettin flu or sumut, my head feels full of water my throat feels like ive got blades stuck init :( all my joints aching moan moan moan lol

Have you got your flu shot booked?


----------



## Rah

will try to might be in the afternoon though depends what time we get out and picking Isobelle up from nursery etc
my mum wants to come ?? so she might take me shopping after well im hoping lol

seriously i have no idea what i did 

hope you feel better soon hun just keep with fluids and paracetamol xx


----------



## Rah

need a fancy dress costume for Halloween i hate fancy dress and nothing will fit


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> need a fancy dress costume for Halloween i hate fancy dress and nothing will fit

I still have my "Carrie" costume from when I was pregnant with Elissa and my "bloody nurse" costume. You still have ages to try and find something.


----------



## ccmummy

no one has sed out bout flu shot?????????? do i need one ????????


----------



## Rah

no you don't need one but you get the option now your preg to have it 
its perfectly safe to have when pg speak to gp or mw


----------



## RedButterfly

My Drs surgery sent me a text message saying to phone up and book. I think my appt is next week.


----------



## Rah

ok i hate all names every single one i spent all day trying to find one i like nite even love just like not 1 and now i have a head ache lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> ok i hate all names every single one i spent all day trying to find one i like nite even love just like not 1 and now i have a head ache lol

I've given up with boys names. Just going to have to wait until 20 week scan.


----------



## ccmummy

i havent got any names either, an probs still wont even when its here, they is no names i like x


----------



## RedButterfly

Are any of you two struggling to eat?

I just can't seem to motivate myself to eat, even when I'm feeling sick and on the verge of passing out. Hubby has to really force me to eat.


----------



## Rah

i never feel like eating hubby cooks dinner and i feel i have to eat it otherwise i don't as proven by eating 1 meal a day 
unless is a scone then i will eat all of them lol


----------



## ccmummy

i went from constantly eatin to now strugglin, gotta mk myself eat x


----------



## Rah

11 weeks today yay scan a week today 
neck still sore and i really need to wash my hair today lol im scared 
when fo we stop the folic acid ?


----------



## ccmummy

if ur washing ur hair....PLEASE....LET IT DRY NATURALLY HAHAHAHA well i stopped afew days b4 12 weeks coz i thought i was past 12 weeks at the time, they say 12 weeks dnt they x


----------



## Rah

it is drying naturally lol dripping everywhere ha ha 

wasn't sure if 12/13 weeks will stop at 12 hard enough remembering it never take vit D ah well


----------



## RedButterfly

12 weeks but I'm still taking mine cause I still have 2 months worth thanks to hubby, lol.


----------



## Rah

well had a chat to hubby last night 
turns out he's just hungry simple as that lol 
i went on for ages about how i felt he simply says its nothing in relation to you im just hungry and that puts me in a bad mood lol
here's me stressing he's mad at me coz im not doing much coz i feel poop all the time which i think bothers me as i hate having a cold for a few days never mind ms lol i still can't believe how lucky i was last time not to have any and wished i did i was insane lol 

anyway im ok now neck is improving still can't hide bump for tomorrow's family meal parents are back from hol today do will ask mum what she thinks if i can get away with im fat leave me alone *cue tears* 

less then a week till my scan yay


----------



## RedButterfly

When do we get to see this bump?!

No excuses!! I saw your BMI on that "OBEM - Obese Mums" thread. My BMI is a hell of a lot higher than yours!!

My back support belt turned up this morning :happydance:

Took Elissa to the Drs this morning. Won't give her anything cause she's fit and healthy :growlmad:

14 weeks today - second trimester starts :happydance:


----------



## Rah

is she still not right? i remember you saying the had been up all night the other day x


----------



## Rah

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/th_bump41.jpg
4+1

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/th_bump111.jpg
11+1


----------



## Rah

excuse the mess lol


----------



## RedButterfly

That's some bump!! Jealous much!!!

Yeah, she has a bad chesty cough. No medicine I'm giving her works. She was up the other night in my bed till 1am as hubby had to dash to tescos and get some stuff for her as she couldn't breath when lying down. She's got the day off school today.


----------



## Rah

Its a bit big isnt it??? how do i hide that??

coughs are awful coz there's nothing we can do unless its an infection :( bet shes shattered :(


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Its a bit big isnt it??? how do i hide that??
> 
> coughs are awful coz there's nothing we can do unless its an infection :( bet shes shattered :(

Umm.. I have no idea. How long you there for?

I dont need to hide mine, I just look fat. Plus I don't see family anyway.


----------



## Rah

all afternoon, its my cousins 50th so we are meeting at 12 for a meal and will be there for hours
Is it really that big?
I asked hubby last night he didnt say much was prob hungry lol
im really stressing
I have only put 2lb on total


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> all afternoon, its my cousins 50th so we are meeting at 12 for a meal and will be there for hours
> Is it really that big?
> I asked hubby last night he didnt say much was prob hungry lol
> im really stressing
> I have only put 2lb on total

It's big to me cause I've never seen you before. Where as family might not notice. I was going to suggest to leave your coat on but not if you're there for a while.

I've lost 7lb.. What's all that about, lol.


----------



## ccmummy

WOW thats is 1 big bump u was priity much flat on the 4 week pic an look at that bump now, so jealous :)

im not growing :( im realy strugglin with my back an bump cheek things midwife thinks baby is well back into my back, an ive got that siaticer nerve (how ever u spell it) :cry: realy pain full in my left leg, il upload my pic on here, carnt wait for a proper belly x
 



Attached Files:







bump 28 sept.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1









bump 2 sept 28.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedButterfly

You have a bump!

I don't like you two now :haha: Both looking pregnant!!


----------



## ccmummy

ur bump defo looks like a bump huni an not bloat, u defo look pregnant to me x


----------



## ccmummy

belly
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks bumo 002.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1









bump 11th.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1









belly 002.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









bump 28 sept.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RedButterfly

It's rounding but still just fat. You poke it and it wobbles :cry:


----------



## Rah

you def have a bump Maria mine still has a little wobble 
cute bump Emma
mines just big 

well mum said Christ where did that come from def noticable ah well off to look for baggy tops


----------



## RedButterfly

If you say so ladies :haha:

Seeing as we're all posting bump pics today, 14 weeks. This was the best pic I could do without blinding you all with the flash.
 



Attached Files:







14wks.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rah

that's def bump and i won't hear otherwise miss!!!! 
and there is no way your bmi is he'll of a lot higher then mine


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> that's def bump and i won't hear otherwise miss!!!!
> and there is no way your bmi is he'll of a lot higher then mine

What's yours again? You don't have to answer.


----------



## Rah

32


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> 32

Mine's 36.5.


----------



## Rah

well you dont look it xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> well you dont look it xx

It's high because I'm only 5'1. Being small in height doesn't help my BMI :growlmad:


----------



## Rah

oh forgot to say got measured yesterday back size is the same but gone from a c to a ee cup!!! to be honest was prob a d cup but still ee!!!!


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> oh forgot to say got measured yesterday back size is the same but gone from a c to a ee cup!!! to be honest was prob a d cup but still ee!!!!

haha bet hubby likeing that :haha:

how u feelin today x


----------



## ccmummy

im realy strugglin today with my lower back, when im sat down i carnt get up to pain full, but i cant stand up for to long either :( gunna be a long day xx


----------



## RedButterfly

New bras it is then!!

Did you manage to find a baggy top?


----------



## Rah

still in bed to be honest lol
Isobelle coming up and down as she pleases so im making the most of it
about to jump in the shower and start stressing about wear to wear for this family meal


----------



## Rah

ccmummy said:


> im realy strugglin today with my lower back, when im sat down i carnt get up to pain full, but i cant stand up for to long either :( gunna be a long day xx

sounds awful hope you can rest up xx


----------



## ccmummy

they is noway off hiding that huni hahaha but gud luck in tryin, ul av to try sum tops on an upload pics if u av time an we can see which hides it best hahaha


----------



## Rah

[URL=https://s1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/?action=view&current=20120929_113127.jpg][IMG]https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/th_20120929_113127.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RedButterfly

Nope. You don't notice!!


----------



## Rah

good hate the top but its all i have


----------



## ccmummy

It dnt fully hide it. But dnt mk u look big if u get me. Better then a tight top x


----------



## RedButterfly

I know I shouldn't have but.. Just made my first baby buy.


----------



## Rah

what did you get??? 
im banned till after xmas ha ha see how long that lasts

well no one said anything or at least not to my face ha ha prob all discussing how fat i am


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> what did you get???
> im banned till after xmas ha ha see how long that lasts
> 
> well no one said anything or at least not to my face ha ha prob all discussing how fat i am

I wasn't expecting to get anything but as I was making a list of what we needed, hubby said today "c'mon we're going to Mothercare". I wasn't going to argue!!

A new changing mat and an electric breast pump incase baby doesn't latch on. Had trouble with Elissa latching on as she was premmie and the manual pump I have, hurts my thumb!!

You're not fat!! You're pregnant and looking it!!


----------



## Rah

def electric all the way i had one for Isobelle from 6 weeks so hubby could feed her the 10pm feed as she slept through all night from 6 weeks so i had to get the milk off lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> def electric all the way i had one for Isobelle from 6 weeks so hubby could feed her the 10pm feed as she slept through all night from 6 weeks so i had to get the milk off lol

Elissa's always slept through the night. We had to wake her up to feed her so we could keep her weight up and not end up back in hospital.

4 days until you're scan :happydance:


----------



## Rah

I know im excited but stressed as soon as i see a heart beat will be fine 
had a day yesterday with no sickness at all i know its normal and was kind of nice but was strange lol


----------



## ccmummy

morning girls, god i feel like ive got a hangover wots all that about lol

i so carnt wait to start buyin, guna mk my 1st buy after my nxt scan lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

Will you be buying a doppler after your scan Sarah?

I've only brought stuff that essential.. And that hubby lets me buy :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Will you be buying a doppler after your scan Sarah?
> 
> I've only brought stuff that essential.. And that hubby lets me buy :haha:

to be honest maria i probs wud of bought sumut already if my nearest town wasnt 45 mins away lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Will you be buying a doppler after your scan Sarah?
> 
> I've only brought stuff that essential.. And that hubby lets me buy :haha:
> 
> to be honest maria i probs wud of bought sumut already if my nearest town wasnt 45 mins away lolClick to expand...

Mothercare is literally 5 mins drive from me and babies r us is a 10 min drive. Sometimes I wish I didn't live so close.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Will you be buying a doppler after your scan Sarah?
> 
> I've only brought stuff that essential.. And that hubby lets me buy :haha:
> 
> to be honest maria i probs wud of bought sumut already if my nearest town wasnt 45 mins away lolClick to expand...
> 
> Mothercare is literally 5 mins drive from me and babies r us is a 10 min drive. Sometimes I wish I didn't live so close.Click to expand...

haha im surprised ur not in there all the time haha


----------



## Rah

no don't think i will bother now once i had my scan think i will relax more 

hubby said wait till after xmas to buy i can see me hiding things lol
i have mothercare and babies r us 10 mins away and 3 baby shops that are really big in that distance as well 
then its 20 mins to Manchester/Liverpool/Chester with more 
MUST concentrate on xmas


----------



## ccmummy

me an my best friend who's 6 weeks infront of me r off to bingo tonight whoop whoop, our mates think we r like old grannys but we dnt care we love it hahaha


----------



## Rah

loads of girls from work go bingo all the time they love it


----------



## ccmummy

carnt bloody belive it.......i called to late an lost £500 :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Rah

oh no!!! 
there's your reason to go back till you win


----------



## RedButterfly

Ok girls.. TMI here but.. What is your CM like? I'm having snot like CM at least once a day for a few days now. I don't remember this when pregnant with Elissa. Normal?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Ok girls.. TMI here but.. What is your CM like? I'm having snot like CM at least once a day for a few days now. I don't remember this when pregnant with Elissa. Normal?

ive been avin snot like cm, on an off for ages, sumtimes lumpy aswell, so think it must be!!

also dnt no if i shud worry but WHY aint i growin??? ive stayed the same size belly for ages dnt seem to be gettin any bigger, an with it been 3rd pregnancy an all that!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

You've gotten bigger!!

I feel like I've gotten smaller today.


----------



## ccmummy

hows u both doing. hope ur both well, ok just this sickness driving me crazy again xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Tired, not sleeping very well again. More sickness?!

What time is your scan Sarah?


----------



## ccmummy

yer im not sleepin well aint slept well since i found out i was pregnant....an yep sickness back again argh!!! only real bad in a morning tho thank god x


----------



## ccmummy

had her scan today, an she is havein a...GIRL...she is over the moon, even tho she got 2 girls already :) her answer is ''well at least i no what im doin with a girl hahahaha less to buy :)


----------



## RedButterfly

Have you felt any movement yet?


----------



## Rah

hi
working today eeeks i will be back here tomorrow at 10 for scan
feeling very unsure what the scan will show scared now im sure something wrong with fluid don't know why just in my head 
told people who are on shift today so helped pick me up a bit


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Have you felt any movement yet?

i do think i can sumtimes maria, but not sure if its all in my head :haha: have u??


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Have you felt any movement yet?
> 
> i do think i can sumtimes maria, but not sure if its all in my head :haha: have u??Click to expand...

Yeah. Not very often cause of my stupid anterior placenta :growlmad: But yeah, little tickly flutters.


----------



## ccmummy

yer i can feel movements on the inside just not the outside if u get me!!


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yer i can feel movements on the inside just not the outside if u get me!!

Yeah, makes me want to itch but I can't cause it's not on the outside of my belly!!


----------



## ccmummy

carnt wait to see ur pic :) after seeing ur bump pic, i feel ur the 1 having twins hahahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope baby co-operates for a photo finish!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Hope baby co-operates for a photo finish!!

oh god yer not like my naughty bean did :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

How you feeling this morning Emma?


----------



## ccmummy

im ok thanks, just had a chicken cuppa soup, so feel abit better, hows u?


----------



## ccmummy

think ive grown abit today :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







14 week 4 day bump.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1









14w 4 days bump 2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm alright. Bit tired. Yup, you got a preggo belly. Will be taking my 15 week tomorrow. Don't think anything has changed.

Sarah.. Where are you?!?!?


----------



## Rah

well just 1 naughty little one in there lol
was not too clear as i vomited all the water back so had hardly anything in there
baby stayed still till photo time it was twirling pushing off facing camera it kind of looks like a scream mask 

about to tell Isobelle so will upload a pic in a bit


----------



## Rah

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/th_scan.jpg


----------



## Rah

scary or what!!!!!


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> scary or what!!!!!

hahaha i ca see where ur cumin frm about tha mask hahaha or but sooo cute ive neva known bout nub or scull thing but soon as i looked i think BOY HAHAHA

are u right on track with weeks days ect aswell?? xx


----------



## Rah

they put me 2 days forward so due 16th April 

you def have a bump now Emma


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> they put me 2 days forward so due 16th April
> 
> you def have a bump now Emma

so ur only 2 weeks 2 days behind me then??? cool :happydance:

and thank you xx


----------



## RedButterfly

I can't work out if the skull looks like a boy or not. It kind of does and doesn't.

But yay :happydance:


----------



## Rah

just freaks me out lol
swear i felt something before my mind working overtime lol

well my early night give out the window Isobelle being sick everywhere so had to phone hubby to come back from his mates as a i couldn't cope making me sick and b Isobelle wanted him so now all in my bed with football on and me feeling very tired :-( grumpy Sarah in work tomorrow i think


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> just freaks me out lol
> swear i felt something before my mind working overtime lol
> 
> well my early night give out the window Isobelle being sick everywhere so had to phone hubby to come back from his mates as a i couldn't cope making me sick and b Isobelle wanted him so now all in my bed with football on and me feeling very tired :-( grumpy Sarah in work tomorrow i think

Oooo I see you have your 20 week scan date!!

Hope she feels better soon and you don't catch it.


----------



## ccmummy

hello girls, god been realy sick again this morning :( thought it was sopose to let up by now :(


----------



## RedButterfly

Some girls have it all the way through.

Well I'm off to the Dr's again this afternoon with Elissa. It's been a week and she's not got any better, she's got worse. I am not leaving that room until the Dr gives me something for her!!


----------



## ccmummy

arw bless her, yes dnt leave until she gets sumthing xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Once again, they won't give me anything. Dr's are useless. Sometime I wonder how they get their degrees!! "We can try this but.." Argh :brat:

Well anyway, here's 15 weeks. Looks smaller compared to last weeks.
 



Attached Files:







15wks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ccmummy

why wont they give her out?? whats wrong with her again?

dnt no bout u girls but im sick of lookin like a tramp all the time :( even when i find things thats fit me, within 5 mins they r off again as im not cumfy :(


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> why wont they give her out?? whats wrong with her again?
> 
> dnt no bout u girls but im sick of lookin like a tramp all the time :( even when i find things thats fit me, within 5 mins they r off again as im not cumfy :(

Cause they're useless. She has a really bad cough. She can't breathe. She's not sleeping. She's really starting to annoy me :haha: Nothing I give her is working. The amount of medicine I have tried and given her in two weeks is ridiculous!!

I look like crap all the time. This pregnancy is not agreeing with my skin. It's horrible. On the plus side, I've lost 9lbs and my maternity jeans are starting to fall down.


----------



## ccmummy

bless her, they do say tho at there age all cough meds dnt work, they may ease it a little but thats bout it :/ av u tryed warm honey an lemon? worth a shot....they wil only give out if its on there chest, an if they listened to her chest then her lungs must be clear so thats gud, our charlie started an with him been a serve asthmatic, we have to up his dose of inhalers an steroids, an hope for the best, if his peak flow drops low then its an a&e job but so far so gud xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> bless her, they do say tho at there age all cough meds dnt work, they may ease it a little but thats bout it :/ av u tryed warm honey an lemon? worth a shot....they wil only give out if its on there chest, an if they listened to her chest then her lungs must be clear so thats gud, our charlie started an with him been a serve asthmatic, we have to up his dose of inhalers an steroids, an hope for the best, if his peak flow drops low then its an a&e job but so far so gud xx

Apparently we're already giving her the best medicine for her age. But with the low dosage, it'll take longer to work. She never usually gets ill. In her 2 years 10 months, she's never once gotten ill as I manage to catch it before it gets worse. Just a child at pre-school is passing it around (including mine). But the problem is, if a child has too many days off sick, they lose their place at pre-school so you just can't win.


----------



## ccmummy

Thats wrong u shuddnt lose ur place if she been poorly. Thats stupid she carnt help it. Bless xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> Thats wrong u shuddnt lose ur place if she been poorly. Thats stupid she carnt help it. Bless xx

And now my lovely daughter has passed it to me. I feel like shit.

How are you both feeling?


----------



## Rah

Hi 
I was working fri and sat so needless to say was shattered when i got in sat night ready for bed at 9 then isobelle was sick again so didnt get to bed till 10:30 then she walked in my room at 7 shouted muumy then threw up all over the floor great!!!
managed to get her back to sleep on my bed till 10 though 
went xmas present idea shopping today shes picked about 50% of the toy shop lol then she fell asleep again at 2 till 5 so i had a nap as well had such a bad head aches its unreal still banging now and im full of cold
Well we finally saw my MIL and showed her the scan and work all know now so thats all a bit easier that i dont have to make up excuses not to do certain jobs 

I cant believe they havent given anything for her cough do you have a walk in centre or a out of hours GP where you can go and they cant read previous notes?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Hi
> I was working fri and sat so needless to say was shattered when i got in sat night ready for bed at 9 then isobelle was sick again so didnt get to bed till 10:30 then she walked in my room at 7 shouted muumy then threw up all over the floor great!!!
> managed to get her back to sleep on my bed till 10 though
> went xmas present idea shopping today shes picked about 50% of the toy shop lol then she fell asleep again at 2 till 5 so i had a nap as well had such a bad head aches its unreal still banging now and im full of cold
> Well we finally saw my MIL and showed her the scan and work all know now so thats all a bit easier that i dont have to make up excuses not to do certain jobs
> 
> I cant believe they havent given anything for her cough do you have a walk in centre or a out of hours GP where you can go and they cant read previous notes?

Don't have a walk in centre and the out of hours GP is at the hospital, where MIL and SIL work. Already spoke to SIL who specialises in medicine. She was the one who said that I'm already giving her the best there is.

My nose is red raw, I look like Rudolph :haha: And my throat is so sore. I hate not being able to take anything.

Hope Isobelle gets better soon and you don't catch it.


----------



## Rah

Dont think i would notice if i did catch it lol i throw up randomly anyway ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Dont think i would notice if i did catch it lol i throw up randomly anyway ha ha

You still being sick aswell?


----------



## Rah

yeah not every day now just randomly still feel very sick all day though


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> yeah not every day now just randomly still feel very sick all day though

You two ladies aren't having much luck there.


----------



## ccmummy

i no i carnt belive my sickness is back :( realy thought i was cumin to the end of it :( doin school run is the worse :( i defo think im guna av it all the way throw xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Best you can do then, is to try and find a way to manage it.

Not feeling too good this morning. Was up at 4am. Had to come sleep downstairs. Whatever Elissa has given me sure as hell aint agreeing with me. Made me vomit this morning :(


----------



## ccmummy

yer im learnin to live with it, just hate it haha


----------



## Rah

Oh no how are you both feeling today??
Isobelle had been sick again its so random just one offs its strange

Im do tired at the mo took holiday yesterday afternoon and slept for most if it Im worried how tired i actually am


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm fine now. Just a blocked nose.

Is there anything going around school?

If I had my way, I'd sleep all day and all night. I'm always tired. Hubby went and picked Elissa up from school yesterday so I could sleep.


----------



## Rah

Sleeps the only thing i want to do :-( might get my iron levels checked in work tomorrow 

I have a blocked nose again but read it can be preg related something to do with more blood do more mucus i don't know sounds odd to me

Isobelle sick again today and she has loose stools don't know if there is anything going round school keeping her off tomorrow though she's been so grown up about it tries to get to toilet to be sick and not had any accidents so Im really impressed with her


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Sleeps the only thing i want to do :-( might get my iron levels checked in work tomorrow
> 
> I have a blocked nose again but read it can be preg related something to do with more blood do more mucus i don't know sounds odd to me
> 
> Isobelle sick again today and she has loose stools don't know if there is anything going round school keeping her off tomorrow though she's been so grown up about it tries to get to toilet to be sick and not had any accidents so Im really impressed with her

Yeah, blocked nose due to more blood so vessels swell.. Blah blah.. Some crap :haha:

Aw, she'll get better soon.


----------



## Rah

Hope so i was very very nearly joining her ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Hope so i was very very nearly joining her ha ha

How did she take the news of a new little brother or sister?

Oh, that reminded me of something Elissa said. Hubby recorded the heartbeat when I was playing with the doppler. He showed it to Elissa and she responds by saying "brother". Now bearing in mind, none of us have said anything to her.


----------



## Rah

She was very upset that she didn't have a baby in her belly and now has a turtle in there??? But she is being really good as she's going to have a little sister called ellie trying to say it might be a boy or a girl she laughs and says no and i have no idea where ellie lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> She was very upset that she didn't have a baby in her belly and now has a turtle in there??? But she is being really good as she's going to have a little sister called ellie trying to say it might be a boy or a girl she laughs and says no and i have no idea where ellie lol

Lol bless. When I went for my 12 weeks scan, we had to take Elissa. She pointed at the screen and said all the animals she knows.. And that's quite alot to fit into my belly :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

i bought i cute little white cardigan today hahaha, was with my friend an had to buy sumthing coz she was buyin loads of pink stuff, carnt wait til 20 week scan haha


----------



## ccmummy

where is everyone hahaha


----------



## Rah

Working sorry went straight to bed kadt night in hope i would get up today ha ha shattered now though roll on 8:30 

When did you feel flutters??


----------



## RedButterfly

Sorry, been busy. Got 16 week MW appointment tomorrow.


----------



## ccmummy

sarah ive been feelin them for awhile now hun x

yey maria for 16 week app gud luck xx

IL BE NEARLY 17 WEEKS AT MY SOPOSE TO BE 16W APP ARGH!!


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> sarah ive been feelin them for awhile now hun x
> 
> yey maria for 16 week app gud luck xx
> 
> IL BE NEARLY 17 WEEKS AT MY SOPOSE TO BE 16W APP ARGH!!

My MW is at my Drs surgery every Friday so luckily my new week starts on Friday. So I see her on my exact week.


----------



## RedButterfly

Everything went fine with the MW. Everything is normal. Here's my 16 week bumpy.
 



Attached Files:







16wks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ccmummy

u defo growin.....my daughter started with a little temp....she is now naked an ad meds...but is was risin not goin down was over 40...but manged to get it to 38.2...she has been sick. but now cryin sayin her neck an back is hurtin....do u think its jjust a bug????????????????


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> u defo growin.....my daughter started with a little temp....she is now naked an ad meds...but is was risin not goin down was over 40...but manged to get it to 38.2...she has been sick. but now cryin sayin her neck an back is hurtin....do u think its jjust a bug????????????????

How old is she again?


----------



## Rah

ccmummy said:


> u defo growin.....my daughter started with a little temp....she is now naked an ad meds...but is was risin not goin down was over 40...but manged to get it to 38.2...she has been sick. but now cryin sayin her neck an back is hurtin....do u think its jjust a bug????????????????

Ok 
what have you given her and how much? 
How much does she weigh? 
Is there any signs of a rash?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> u defo growin.....my daughter started with a little temp....she is now naked an ad meds...but is was risin not goin down was over 40...but manged to get it to 38.2...she has been sick. but now cryin sayin her neck an back is hurtin....do u think its jjust a bug????????????????
> 
> Ok
> what have you given her and how much?
> How much does she weigh?
> Is there any signs of a rash?Click to expand...

Nurse Sarah on nursey mode. I know where you're going with this.


----------



## Rah

Sorry certain things just jump out neck is one of them 
Could be nothing most of the time it is nothing but need to ask


----------



## ccmummy

She is 5....not quite sure wot she weight is..(that sounds bad) she been alseep for abit now only sick the once bit did wake afew times sayin her neck hurts, then its her back..she been off school alday with a headache?? No rash its the 1st thing i looked for, i can wake her, so she aint out of it if u get me??


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Sorry certain things just jump out neck is one of them
> Could be nothing most of the time it is nothing but need to ask

I know. I thought the exact same thing when I read it.

How are you feeling?


----------



## ccmummy

She been on nurfen, an calpol


----------



## Rah

Ok just keep her stripped give the meds as you are we advise alternate which you give and try to leave a few hours better each one nice temp is down 
Give sips little and often 
If your worried go to gp or walk in 
And if she starts saying lights hurt eyes and rash get to a and e 
Sounds like your doing everything anyway xx


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Sorry certain things just jump out neck is one of them
> Could be nothing most of the time it is nothing but need to ask
> 
> I know. I thought the exact same thing when I read it.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Feel rubbish got flu like symptoms so wrapped up shivering with a temp lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Sorry certain things just jump out neck is one of them
> Could be nothing most of the time it is nothing but need to ask
> 
> I know. I thought the exact same thing when I read it.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Feel rubbish got flu like symptoms so wrapped up shivering with a temp lolClick to expand...

Have you had your flu jab?


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Ok just keep her stripped give the meds as you are we advise alternate which you give and try to leave a few hours better each one nice temp is down
> Give sips little and often
> If your worried go to gp or walk in
> And if she starts saying lights hurt eyes and rash get to a and e
> Sounds like your doing everything anyway xx

ive just woke her again to double check she says its the back of her neck that hurts but now only alittle bit....she is shivering with goose pimples, but finaly temp cumin down.....i remember when my son was 4 they rushed him in night b4 xmas eve with wot they thought men...but thankfully was discharged xmas day, im guna check temp in an hour an see whats happend, she is nxt to me at all times so im keepin a close eye on her xxxxx


----------



## Rah

Glad its coming down xx


----------



## ccmummy

i was guna pm u sarah lol thank u huni xx


----------



## Rah

No worries xx


----------



## ccmummy

right girls im off, lets hope its just a bug goin round, an she picks up as the night goes on, il be sure to update u, in the morning just to let u no xxxxxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## ccmummy

she has woke up much better today :) xx


----------



## Rah

Fab xx


----------



## ccmummy

dnt no if its worth gettin her seen or not, temp ok, but her glans in her neck r huge u can see them stickin out the side of her little neck...also her tonsils r massive to!...but dnt think they is alot they can do is they?? xx


----------



## Rah

If its tonsilitis can give penicillin for it


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> If its tonsilitis can give penicillin for it

ok il ring out of hours doc an see what they say, OH shud be back frm work soon as he has the car, if they wont to see her, then i carnt get till he back, as we in a small village an the only other person that drives is my friend an she workin lol.....hate been back to 1 car in the house hold, just carnt aford to run 2 :growlmad:


----------



## Rah

Know how you feel we have 1 car don't really need 2 but will be do much more convenient


----------



## ccmummy

we just got back he as gave her amoxcillin an we av to carry on with nufen an paracetamol, he sed her glans r realy swollen an realy high in her throat bless her, her tonsils are swollen to but he sed glans are worse??? an just to keep a close eye on her, xxxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> we just got back he as gave her amoxcillin an we av to carry on with nufen an paracetamol, he sed her glans r realy swollen an realy high in her throat bless her, her tonsils are swollen to but he sed glans are worse??? an just to keep a close eye on her, xxxxx

Kinda sounds like what I had. It only lasted a day and that's without taking anything for it. When she swallows, does it feel like sandpaper?


----------



## ccmummy

she strugglin to even drink at the mo, warm water is goin down better then cold, her neck seems to be gettin stiffer, an realy strugglin to lay down as it hurts :( feel sooooo sorry for her but hope the antibiotics will kick in very soon an help her out, she actualy asleep sat up :(


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> she strugglin to even drink at the mo, warm water is goin down better then cold, her neck seems to be gettin stiffer, an realy strugglin to lay down as it hurts :( feel sooooo sorry for her but hope the antibiotics will kick in very soon an help her out, she actualy asleep sat up :(

Bless her. I was going to suggest ice poles and see if that helps the swelling.


----------



## ccmummy

its just arwfull aint it to see ur kids in pain :( OH goin to work at 2 am so me an chelsea r snuggled up in my bed, (well she sat up snuggled) lol an he on settee bless him, lets see wot 2moz brings, she woke up much better today but as the day went on got worse, hopefuly much better tomoz xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> its just arwfull aint it to see ur kids in pain :( OH goin to work at 2 am so me an chelsea r snuggled up in my bed, (well she sat up snuggled) lol an he on settee bless him, lets see wot 2moz brings, she woke up much better today but as the day went on got worse, hopefuly much better tomoz xx

The antibiotics will start working while she's asleep so hopefully she will do. Just make sure she keeps her fluids up.


----------



## ccmummy

cheers maria, night night to u xxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> cheers maria, night night to u xxxx

Sleep well.


----------



## Rah

what brand dopplers did you get?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> what brand dopplers did you get?

I'm just trying to find the link for you.

This is the one me and Emma have. This is also the seller we got it from but the price has gone up.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LoveBaby...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item3cc2ca0957


----------



## Rah

Cheers will have a look around still undecided if I want one lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Cheers will have a look around still undecided if I want one lol

What's making you look for one?


----------



## Rah

Still thinking about it from when you got yours lol
Just debating if its worth it, I will feel movements soon I hope


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Still thinking about it from when you got yours lol
> Just debating if its worth it, I will feel movements soon I hope

I love my doppler. I listen everyday for a few seconds. I find it straight away. Where is your placenta positioned?


----------



## Rah

I have no idea no one told me


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I have no idea no one told me

It will be on your scan notes in your pregnancy notes.


----------



## Rah

Couldn't find them either looked on the day if scan


----------



## ccmummy

i dnt use mine half as much as i thought, but its great to have it in the house just incase im ever havein doubts, an its real gud i find my straight away no probs at all sarah, xx


----------



## ccmummy

she much better today, finaly eaten sumthing :happydance: she also been abit gobby today so YEP defo on the mend hahahaha 

im goin bingo tonight with the girls so wish me luck girls :haha:


----------



## Rah

Ha ha always know when they are getting better when the backchat starts


----------



## RedButterfly

Evening ladies. Well today was mine and hubbys first wedding anniversary. Went out for a meal, was yummy!!


----------



## Rah

Happy anniversary xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Happy anniversary xxx

Thankies :flower: But yet I still want to eat after stuffing my face with a well done steak, chips, peas, garlic bread and then for pudding, chocolate fudge cake with ice cream. What's all that about?! :haha:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Rah

I'm ok been trying to eat but not managing much leaving half my meal until dinner time then had chips chicken peas gravy and a slice of bread I never fo that had slice of lemon cake an apple banana and packet of French fries lol gone bed now to stop eating ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

It's funny how we can never manage a full meal but yet we can snack till the cows come home!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Evening ladies. Well today was mine and hubbys first wedding anniversary. Went out for a meal, was yummy!!

happy anniversary :flower:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies. Well today was mine and hubbys first wedding anniversary. Went out for a meal, was yummy!!
> 
> happy anniversary :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:


----------



## ccmummy

argh saw my midwife in supermarket today, told her im seeing her thursday, an she sed she is on hoilday so will be a stand in midwife ARGH!!!! realy annoys me that, as ive got loads to say, an dnt feel comfy speakin to sum1 ive neva meet, that midwife has been my midwife with all my pregnancy an i feel realy relaxed around her, im seriously thinking of canclein until she is back x


----------



## Rah

Ring and re-arrange 
I hated seeing a diff mw last time I know its read care but you build a relationship up
I changed my consultant when I booked in wasn't a problem


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Ring and re-arrange
> I hated seeing a diff mw last time I know its read care but you build a relationship up
> I changed my consultant when I booked in wasn't a problem

think im guna, coz after thursday dnt think we see her till 28 weeks after 16 week check, im already pasted 16 weeks so carnt see waitin another week guna make a huge difference x


----------



## RedButterfly

I thought tiredness was supposed to disappear after the first trimester?! Nope, not here. I'm constantly tired from the moment I get up to the moment I go to bed. If I'm not out in the fresh air doing something, guarentee I'll end up falling asleep on the sofa. Plus my house is a complete shithole cause I have no energy to do anything. Asking hubby to do it would be like trying to get blood out of a stone. His excuse is, "I work in the shop all day." Wow you stand at a counter serving customers and when there aren't any, you play on your playstation. Careful love, you're being a bit strenuous there.

Sorry ladies, I just realised that turned into a mini vent there :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

hahahaha ^^^^^^^ the hubby part haha........im just like that tho maria, if im out im ok but if not, im defo alseep hahaha

any of u girls....thigh realy hurt? both mine do??? its like ive done exercise or sumut evn to touch they hurt, its not the back its the front part???


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hahahaha ^^^^^^^ the hubby part haha........im just like that tho maria, if im out im ok but if not, im defo alseep hahaha
> 
> any of u girls....thigh realy hurt? both mine do??? its like ive done exercise or sumut evn to touch they hurt, its not the back its the front part???

Not the front but my left hip and the side of my thigh hurt. It's where I sleep on it cause I'm not allowed to sleep on my back anymore :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hahahaha ^^^^^^^ the hubby part haha........im just like that tho maria, if im out im ok but if not, im defo alseep hahaha
> 
> any of u girls....thigh realy hurt? both mine do??? its like ive done exercise or sumut evn to touch they hurt, its not the back its the front part???
> 
> Not the front but my left hip and the side of my thigh hurt. It's where I sleep on it cause I'm not allowed to sleep on my back anymore :growlmad:Click to expand...

hmm duno then my left bum cheek been hurtin for weeks, an my tail bone to, sumtimes i carnt get back up haha,


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hahahaha ^^^^^^^ the hubby part haha........im just like that tho maria, if im out im ok but if not, im defo alseep hahaha
> 
> any of u girls....thigh realy hurt? both mine do??? its like ive done exercise or sumut evn to touch they hurt, its not the back its the front part???
> 
> Not the front but my left hip and the side of my thigh hurt. It's where I sleep on it cause I'm not allowed to sleep on my back anymore :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> hmm duno then my left bum cheek been hurtin for weeks, an my tail bone to, sumtimes i carnt get back up haha,Click to expand...

Does the pain run down your leg?


----------



## ccmummy

no hun its just there an hurts x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> no hun its just there an hurts x

I don't know then. Are you sat down alot?


----------



## ccmummy

layed down alot hahaha sleepin lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> layed down alot hahaha sleepin lol

Pass. I'd speak to your MW when you see her. Or get a support belt. I have one, infact I have two :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

as i sed b4 im not happy that my appoinmentt is now with a new M/W coz mines on holiday, so was guna cancel and re-book when she is back.....but they said i can cancel, but will mean i wont get in till mid november, coz she got 2 weeks off an booked up.....argh an il be around 22 weeks then......so i gotta stick with 2moz :growlmad:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> as i sed b4 im not happy that my appoinmentt is now with a new M/W coz mines on holiday, so was guna cancel and re-book when she is back.....but they said i can cancel, but will mean i wont get in till mid november, coz she got 2 weeks off an booked up.....argh an il be around 22 weeks then......so i gotta stick with 2moz :growlmad:

Don't take this the wrong way but it's only one appointment. You'll see your normal MW at the 28 week one. Why don't you want to see this one?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> as i sed b4 im not happy that my appoinmentt is now with a new M/W coz mines on holiday, so was guna cancel and re-book when she is back.....but they said i can cancel, but will mean i wont get in till mid november, coz she got 2 weeks off an booked up.....argh an il be around 22 weeks then......so i gotta stick with 2moz :growlmad:
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but it's only one appointment. You'll see your normal MW at the 28 week one. Why don't you want to see this one?Click to expand...

because ive got afew things to say an ask an dnt feel comfy as neva even meet the women...my midwife has been my midwife with all my kids, an also coz we r small village she has also been all my friends aswell.....it just annoys me, coz like u say i wont see her till 28 weeks after that


----------



## ccmummy

ok so i do kinda feel abit silly now....she was lovely, apart from sum reason she didnt have my notes, but we worked around that haha

she sed i seem to be measurein 17+ weeks, but guna leave it for now....as ive got 20 weeks also a 28 weeks scan booked, an im next seeing m/d at 24 weeks so they will see then,

why i av a 28 weeks scan coz i no u girls will ask haha is due to small previous baby, and lack of water around baby, so my consulten want me to av a scan a t 28 weeks also x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> ok so i do kinda feel abit silly now....she was lovely, apart from sum reason she didnt have my notes, but we worked around that haha
> 
> she sed i seem to be measurein 17+ weeks, but guna leave it for now....as ive got 20 weeks also a 28 weeks scan booked, an im next seeing m/d at 24 weeks so they will see then,
> 
> why i av a 28 weeks scan coz i no u girls will ask haha is due to small previous baby, and lack of water around baby, so my consulten want me to av a scan a t 28 weeks also x

Cool. Glad everything went well.


----------



## ccmummy

yer all went great, will be fun to see when baby actually comes coz m/d thinks due 26th march? which isnt much different lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yer all went great, will be fun to see when baby actually comes coz m/d thinks due 26th march? which isnt much different lol

What did she get that date from?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> yer all went great, will be fun to see when baby actually comes coz m/d thinks due 26th march? which isnt much different lol
> 
> What did she get that date from?Click to expand...

when she felt for baby, an uterus, she sed how many weeks r u again?? so i told her....an she sed well to me u seem to be measuring 17+ weeks an she had a look at her thingy an sed she belives between the 23rd an 26th....which shocked me coz ive been sayin all along the 23rd!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccmummy

arw 1 of my friends had a baby girl yesterday.....she is so cute 7lb 4oz :)

now another friend as gone into labour at 36weeks...an she is 4 cm gone, she avin a boy :)

makes me all broody :)


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw 1 of my friends had a baby girl yesterday.....she is so cute 7lb 4oz :)
> 
> now another friend as gone into labour at 36weeks...an she is 4 cm gone, she avin a boy :)
> 
> makes me all broody :)

Tis be a good job you're pregnant then!! :baby:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> arw 1 of my friends had a baby girl yesterday.....she is so cute 7lb 4oz :)
> 
> now another friend as gone into labour at 36weeks...an she is 4 cm gone, she avin a boy :)
> 
> makes me all broody :)
> 
> Tis be a good job you're pregnant then!! :baby:Click to expand...

sure is maria but makes me want baby now haha she still not had him as far as i no.....

are any of u to sufferin with cramp whilst asleep (wakin up with it)
i had it with other 2, but carnt remember gettin it this early?? im wakin up at least 3 times a night with it now :( then my legs kill in the morning :cry:


----------



## RedButterfly

Why are you awake at that time?! Cramp or not!! 

No I'm not. I'm hardly sleeping as it is.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Why are you awake at that time?! Cramp or not!!
> 
> No I'm not. I'm hardly sleeping as it is.

been up since 5, can hardly sleep, so just get up in the end x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Why are you awake at that time?! Cramp or not!!
> 
> No I'm not. I'm hardly sleeping as it is.
> 
> been up since 5, can hardly sleep, so just get up in the end xClick to expand...

Pain in the bum being pregnant sometimes!


----------



## ccmummy

im tired now tho haha


----------



## Rah

Hi not been around at all recently was working wed and thur spent friday crying and worked sat
Found out friday am hubby is being made redundant in Jan in so stressed and worried
hes known for a few weeks but coz i have been ill didnt want to worry me and make things worse he said hes been really worried about me and baby 
Told him its just bad ms and we are fine but hes not convinced i can tell 
anyway hes being really positive and said hes joined a few agencies and got his cv all updated his boss has said a few changes that hes noticed from a manager point of view which is really nice of him Hubby is confident he will have a job by April

Anyway im doing ok tired at times but getting better im still on -1lb from booking in so happy with that i have my consultant app on thursday going to bring a few issues up that are still on my mind from isobelles delivery and he delivered her not that he will remember but still going to lay it on thick and try to get a scan a bit later on but will see

still no names here


----------



## RedButterfly

If your hubby starts looking for a job now, he's bound to find something before Jan. I'm sure things will be ok. Chin up!


----------



## Rah

He can't leave before the 15th Jan or won't get his pay off I'm sure will be fine think is just hormones and the fact I'm preg


----------



## ccmummy

bless you sarah and ur hubby, and bless him frm tryin to keep it frm u as long as he cud thats so sweet of him, 
today i woke up feelin a million dollers, (which worried me) so straight away got doppler out an baby fine, dnt wana jinx myself but maybe im nearly at the end off all my sickness :)
i feel so gud today got loads done :) even if i had just 1 day a week were i feel like this i wud be happy with that :) yer ive got to be moniterd closely after 28 weeks to keep an eye on baby growth an water etc due to previous pregnancy, so got extra scan at 28 weeks,
i still aint got any names either haha xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Hubby and me have names :thumbup: Hopefully he won't change his mind :haha:


----------



## Rah

Trying to get ready for work my eyes don't open and its far too dark out there :-(:-(

I hate working in winter


----------



## RedButterfly

I don't miss getting up early.

My boobs/nipples are still really sore. Yesterday I gave.. TMI.. My nipples a squeeze to see if I could relieve some of the pressure I was feeling to find some clear liquid come out. Hmm..


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I don't miss getting up early.
> 
> My boobs/nipples are still really sore. Yesterday I gave.. TMI.. My nipples a squeeze to see if I could relieve some of the pressure I was feeling to find some clear liquid come out. Hmm..

ive seen afew women on here with the same thing, xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I don't miss getting up early.
> 
> My boobs/nipples are still really sore. Yesterday I gave.. TMI.. My nipples a squeeze to see if I could relieve some of the pressure I was feeling to find some clear liquid come out. Hmm..
> 
> ive seen afew women on here with the same thing, xxClick to expand...

I know what it is. I just didn't expect it this early!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I don't miss getting up early.
> 
> My boobs/nipples are still really sore. Yesterday I gave.. TMI.. My nipples a squeeze to see if I could relieve some of the pressure I was feeling to find some clear liquid come out. Hmm..
> 
> ive seen afew women on here with the same thing, xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what it is. I just didn't expect it this early!Click to expand...

oh i no that huni...wot i ment was they is afew women on here had the same, they didnt think they wud get it that early to haha


----------



## Rah

Look whats just arrived eeeek cant wait to see it set up

https://www.johnlewis.com/231412322/Product.aspx


Baby is size of an orange today yay


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Look whats just arrived eeeek cant wait to see it set up
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/231412322/Product.aspx
> 
> 
> Baby is size of an orange today yay

How much for a high chair?!


----------



## ccmummy

lovely sarah, maria think price sed £179 

i totaly forgot to add my 17 week pic, i may aswell wait for 18 week 1 now :dohh:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> lovely sarah, maria think price sed £179
> 
> i totaly forgot to add my 17 week pic, i may aswell wait for 18 week 1 now :dohh:

I know what it said. I was shocked at the price!!

You can still post your 17 week... :haha:


----------



## Rah

Don't worry we didn't pay tony won it in a comp he entered online if I had to pay I would expect it to feed baby as well !!!! 

Noooooo your still 17weeks so post away


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:



> Don't worry we didn't pay tony won it in a comp he entered online if I had to pay I would expect it to feed baby as well !!!!
> 
> Noooooo your still 17weeks so post away

Tony be your husband? That's alright then, I had a mini heartattack when I saw that price :haha:


----------



## Rah

Yeah he's hubby I didn't believe him when he said It was that much


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Yeah he's hubby I didn't believe him when he said It was that much

That is a lot of money for a highchair.


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Don't worry we didn't pay tony won it in a comp he entered online if I had to pay I would expect it to feed baby as well !!!!
> 
> Noooooo your still 17weeks so post away

well done tony :happydance:

i took the pic at 17 weeks just not got round to uploadin it, will do tho x


----------



## ccmummy

the bump slowly cumin along haha
 



Attached Files:







17 week bump.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









17 week bump 2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedButterfly

Jealous... :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Jealous... :haha:

i realy wont a big bump :haha: u can only tell im pregnant in certain clothes :growlmad: hows ur bump cumin along? x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Jealous... :haha:
> 
> i realy wont a big bump :haha: u can only tell im pregnant in certain clothes :growlmad: hows ur bump cumin along? xClick to expand...

I don't have a bump, I just look fat :haha: And I'm being serious. There's no roundness. I don't even feel pregnant.


----------



## ccmummy

arw huni NO U DONT.....the last pic i saw of u, u defo look pregnant to me not fat xxx


----------



## Laura91

Hi, do you ladies mind if I join in here? I'm due 29th March but can't find a thread that's right for me - if that makes sense? :haha: x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw huni NO U DONT.....the last pic i saw of u, u defo look pregnant to me not fat xxx

I know I did with my 16 week one but with my 17 week, I don't. Oh well. 2 weeks until gender scan :happydance:


----------



## ccmummy

laura91 said:


> hi, do you ladies mind if i join in here? I'm due 29th march but can't find a thread that's right for me - if that makes sense? :haha: X

hello laura, im sure u will fit in just fine here, they is me an 2 other girls on this thread, an i see ur due around the same time as us haha....we all been together b4 we even got our bfp, such lovely ladies, an very supportive xx


----------



## Laura91

So you were all TTC together and got your BFPs together(ish)? That's amazing!

I've seen some of your names in the bump thread I think, and i'm sure I have my scan on the same day as one of you - 9th November x


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> So you were all TTC together and got your BFPs together(ish)? That's amazing!
> 
> I've seen some of your names in the bump thread I think, and i'm sure I have my scan on the same day as one of you - 9th November x

YER ITS BEEN AN AMAZIN RIDE FOR US...ALL TESTIN TOGETHER AN EVERYTHING, I FEEL LIKE IVE KNOWN THESE GIRLS ALL MY LIFE :hugs:

YER UR 20 SCAN SAME AS MINE :happydance:MINES AT 10 AM WHAT TIMES URS???? opps didnt realise i still at caps on hehe


----------



## Laura91

Aww wish I'd of had someone to test with when I did mine :haha:

I think it's around 9:30am - all my scans have been around the same time. I feel like it's come round so fast, it doesn't seem 2 minutes ago since my last scan at 13w! 

Does anyone have an idea of what they're having? Or any names picked out? x


----------



## ccmummy

god i feel like its dragged haha....no im realy unsure what im havin, i am very lucky i got 2 children already, an i have one of each to :) but this time rnd ive been sooooo ill its unreal, still havein bad sickness now :( and nope i aint got any names yet either, carnt find any i like haha how about you? x


----------



## Laura91

I've been very lucky. This is our first and i've had no morning sickness or anything *touchwood*, just sooooo tired all the time!

I really think it's a girl and all 'tests' say it's a girl (ring, chinese chart, heartbeat and a reading I had done before I got my BFP) but I suppose we'll see! We haven't picked any names yet, we can't agree on any :haha: 

I decided we would leave the choosing till we know what gender baby is so we only have to argue on one set of names :haha: x


----------



## ccmummy

yer i guess i may have more of an idea when i no the sex haha

its been realy hard this time round, midwife thinks im startin to get PGP (pelvic gerdul pain) which i may end up on crutches :( its quite painfull today x


----------



## Laura91

Sounds painful! Do you know what has caused it?

Is there anything you can take for it at all? x


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Sounds painful! Do you know what has caused it?
> 
> Is there anything you can take for it at all? x

all i can take is paracetamol and its just ur pelvic bones movein an griding etc, so i think anyway, as not been told a huge lot bout it yet, ive got to see how i get on an if it gets worse then to call either docs or midwife an they will get me seen my a physiotherapist x


----------



## RedButterfly

I am having some seriously bad baby brain :dohh: It's ridiculous!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I am having some seriously bad baby brain :dohh: It's ridiculous!!

why wot up huni??.....i did yesterday walked home an realised i left my car at school hahaha


----------



## Laura91

Thank god it's not just me! :dohh:

I've started forgetting what i'm saying half way through a sentence.. very embarrassing when on the phone to a client at work :blush: :haha: x


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Thank god it's not just me! :dohh:
> 
> I've started forgetting what i'm saying half way through a sentence.. very embarrassing when on the phone to a client at work :blush: :haha: x

hahahaha


----------



## Rah

Hi well had my app today with consultant was worried something would be wrong but no all ok
Got my glucose test after new year he's put my mind to rest about labour after last time and he'd read the notes as was asking how Isobelle was as he delivered her then went to hear hb and he scaned me again just coz he could lol
He also said to pop in on my lunch at 25 &35 weeks and will scan me If I want finally a perk of working for the nhs!!! 
Baby looks more human this time but didn't get a pic 

Pram is all paid for thanks to my mum I'm just having really happy day 

Baby brain has hit me big time today kept forgetting all sorts of things patients asked for luckily they just laughed at me lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Hi well had my app today with consultant was worried something would be wrong but no all ok
> Got my glucose test after new year he's put my mind to rest about labour after last time and he'd read the notes as was asking how Isobelle was as he delivered her then went to hear hb and he scaned me again just coz he could lol
> He also said to pop in on my lunch at 25 &35 weeks and will scan me If I want finally a perk of working for the nhs!!!
> Baby looks more human this time but didn't get a pic
> 
> Pram is all paid for thanks to my mum I'm just having really happy day
> 
> Baby brain has hit me big time today kept forgetting all sorts of things patients asked for luckily they just laughed at me lol

Glad everything went well!


----------



## ccmummy

so i read throw our old threads etc....OMG IM 26 NOT 27 HAHAHA WILL BE 27 IN JANUARY :haha::haha: an when i wrote that i wasnt even pregnant :dohh:

was up most of the night, due to heart burn, and baby goin crazyin in my belly, i felt baby now then, but last night was amazin so cudnt sleep :cloud9:

SARAH realy happy for you, at least you can relax abit now :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura91

Rah - glad your appointment went well and you got to see baby again :)

ccmummy - I've had heartburn return in the last couple of days :( Had it for a couple of days around my BFP but nothing since. I hope this isn't the start of things to come :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Rah - glad your appointment went well and you got to see baby again :)
> 
> ccmummy - I've had heartburn return in the last couple of days :( Had it for a couple of days around my BFP but nothing since. I hope this isn't the start of things to come :haha:

horrible aint it :( i try an sleep sat up haha then its not as bad, but can neva get comfy x


----------



## Laura91

I've resorted to having a box of rennies at the side of my bed and a pint of water at all times :haha: x


----------



## ccmummy

hows everyone doin? xx


----------



## Rah

Fat lol nothing fits and I went into Liverpool to buy a load of mat bits and got nothing then was sick on way home so in a mega bad mood 

Although did get a blind for the kitchen highlight of my day ha ha


----------



## Rah

How are you??


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> How are you??

im ok aswell apart from im feelin fat to haha, OH said god aint u got big in the last 2 days :growlmad: didnt no wether to smile or smack him :haha: ive gained a stone since bein pregnant....not sure if thats enough tho??? thought wud of gained more? i was 7st 8.....now im 8st 8.... my bump seems to be all around my body if u get me... hard to explain, my hips are disappearing now haha


----------



## Rah

I'm still -1lb from start weight did knows how all the crap I have been craving chocolate covered raisins are the best but convinced myself they are 1 of my 5 a day lol


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> I'm still -1lb from start weight did knows how all the crap I have been craving chocolate covered raisins are the best but convinced myself they are 1 of my 5 a day lol

:haha::haha: at the 5 aday....but GOD hmmmm i love chocolate raisins x


----------



## ccmummy

happy Halloween girls :)


----------



## Laura91

Happy Halloween! 

How is everyone? I feel like i've ballooned in the last couple of days - we'll see in tomorrow's bump picture!

Also, managed to get all my maternity leave stuff sorted yesterday cause my boss wasn't in the office :) I am asking for March '13 - January '14 off (26wk maternity, 13wk additional maternity, 19 holiday days + 6 unpaid days ;))

When does everyone have their scans? x


----------



## ccmummy

took kids trick or treatin rnd our little village...but realy regretin it now...im in so much pain OH had to left me into bed, then i needed a wee, took me 20 mins just to get up, defo think this PGP is gettin worse x


----------



## Laura91

Ouch ccmummy! We didn't get any trick or treaters last night :wacko: So I got to eat some (a lot) of the sweets :haha:

Here's this weeks bump picture.. I feel like I ballooned this week but after putting it next to last weeks, I think it just got higher :shrug: x
 



Attached Files:







19w.JPG
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ccmummy

ur bump cumon along lovely huni xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Hi girls. Sorry been a bit quiet. Wasn't well again!! And then the strong winds knocked the TV and internet line down. On the plus side 5 days to go :happydance:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Hi girls. Sorry been a bit quiet. Wasn't well again!! And then the strong winds knocked the TV and internet line down. On the plus side 5 days to go :happydance:

whoop whoop :happydance:

well ive been at an annesummers party 2night......soooo shit when ur not drinkin, no fun a all :growlmad: haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Got to love my hubby. I crave something and he goes out and gets it for me <3 I'm getting rather peed off with my AP though :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Got to love my hubby. I crave something and he goes out and gets it for me <3 I'm getting rather peed off with my AP though :growlmad:

AP???


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Got to love my hubby. I crave something and he goes out and gets it for me <3 I'm getting rather peed off with my AP though :growlmad:
> 
> AP???Click to expand...

Anterior Placenta. Pain in the bum!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Got to love my hubby. I crave something and he goes out and gets it for me <3 I'm getting rather peed off with my AP though :growlmad:
> 
> AP???Click to expand...
> 
> Anterior Placenta. Pain in the bum!!Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh: OF COURSE LOL, not realy sure abou it tho hun, i heard means i can be harder to feel movements?? is his true? x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Got to love my hubby. I crave something and he goes out and gets it for me <3 I'm getting rather peed off with my AP though :growlmad:
> 
> AP???Click to expand...
> 
> Anterior Placenta. Pain in the bum!!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh: OF COURSE LOL, not realy sure abou it tho hun, i heard means i can be harder to feel movements?? is his true? xClick to expand...

Yup. I feel flutters every now and then. Baby is moving at the moment. But the placenta will cushion any kicks the baby does. I probably won't feel any proper movements/kicks until another 3/4 weeks. Most days I don't feel pregnant. Good job I've got the doppler for reasurrence!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Got to love my hubby. I crave something and he goes out and gets it for me <3 I'm getting rather peed off with my AP though :growlmad:
> 
> AP???Click to expand...
> 
> Anterior Placenta. Pain in the bum!!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh: OF COURSE LOL, not realy sure abou it tho hun, i heard means i can be harder to feel movements?? is his true? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yup. I feel flutters every now and then. Baby is moving at the moment. But the placenta will cushion any kicks the baby does. I probably won't feel any proper movements/kicks until another 3/4 weeks. Most days I don't feel pregnant. Good job I've got the doppler for reasurrence!!Click to expand...

arw :hugs: ive only just started feelin them on the outside, not very often tho, feel it alot inside...must just be when baby moves into certain positions i feel it on the outside x


----------



## RedButterfly

Hubby swears he saw my belly move the other day. I think he needs to put his glasses on as I didn't feel anything.

How are you feeling anyway?


----------



## ccmummy

im just abit down i think :( its like now i feel great...but to late everyone asleep :( ....are u still weein loads? im always on the loo, getin abit sore frm the amount of imes i go, doesnt burn of sting or out so i no is not a uti, just gettin sore frm wipein all the time lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> im just abit down i think :( its like now i feel great...but to late everyone asleep :( ....are u still weein loads? im always on the loo, getin abit sore frm the amount of imes i go, doesnt burn of sting or out so i no is not a uti, just gettin sore frm wipein all the time lol x

Cheer up :hugs: OH not awake? Some days I wee loads, some days I don't.

And right now, I'm watching 'Surprise Surprise'.. Not a good idea when pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> im just abit down i think :( its like now i feel great...but to late everyone asleep :( ....are u still weein loads? im always on the loo, getin abit sore frm the amount of imes i go, doesnt burn of sting or out so i no is not a uti, just gettin sore frm wipein all the time lol x
> 
> Cheer up :hugs: OH not awake? Some days I wee loads, some days I don't.
> 
> And right now, I'm watching 'Surprise Surprise'.. Not a good idea when pregnant!! :haha:Click to expand...

nope he fast asleep he gota be up at 2am for work....i cry like a baby at that :haha: guna up load my 19wk pic tomoz, av u done urs? x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> im just abit down i think :( its like now i feel great...but to late everyone asleep :( ....are u still weein loads? im always on the loo, getin abit sore frm the amount of imes i go, doesnt burn of sting or out so i no is not a uti, just gettin sore frm wipein all the time lol x
> 
> Cheer up :hugs: OH not awake? Some days I wee loads, some days I don't.
> 
> And right now, I'm watching 'Surprise Surprise'.. Not a good idea when pregnant!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> nope he fast asleep he gota be up at 2am for work....i cry like a baby at that :haha: guna up load my 19wk pic tomoz, av u done urs? xClick to expand...

It's stupid these pregnancy hormones :haha:
 



Attached Files:







19wks.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> im just abit down i think :( its like now i feel great...but to late everyone asleep :( ....are u still weein loads? im always on the loo, getin abit sore frm the amount of imes i go, doesnt burn of sting or out so i no is not a uti, just gettin sore frm wipein all the time lol x
> 
> Cheer up :hugs: OH not awake? Some days I wee loads, some days I don't.
> 
> And right now, I'm watching 'Surprise Surprise'.. Not a good idea when pregnant!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> nope he fast asleep he gota be up at 2am for work....i cry like a baby at that :haha: guna up load my 19wk pic tomoz, av u done urs? xClick to expand...
> 
> It's stupid these pregnancy hormones :haha:Click to expand...

arw defo growin hun, its fillin out more if u get me, x


----------



## RedButterfly

I just feel fat. And if I mention this infront of hubby, I get my arse whooped!!

Have you not taken your 19 week yet?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I just feel fat. And if I mention this infront of hubby, I get my arse whooped!!
> 
> Have you not taken your 19 week yet?

wish i felt fat, or my bump wud grow alittle, nope il take it 2moz, dnt feel like ive grown since last week tho :growlmad: in certain clothes u carnt even tell :cry: x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I just feel fat. And if I mention this infront of hubby, I get my arse whooped!!
> 
> Have you not taken your 19 week yet?
> 
> wish i felt fat, or my bump wud grow alittle, nope il take it 2moz, dnt feel like ive grown since last week tho :growlmad: in certain clothes u carnt even tell :cry: xClick to expand...

You don't want to feel fat, you want to feel pregnant!! You have a cute little bump, I want your bump :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I just feel fat. And if I mention this infront of hubby, I get my arse whooped!!
> 
> Have you not taken your 19 week yet?
> 
> wish i felt fat, or my bump wud grow alittle, nope il take it 2moz, dnt feel like ive grown since last week tho :growlmad: in certain clothes u carnt even tell :cry: xClick to expand...
> 
> You don't want to feel fat, you want to feel pregnant!! You have a cute little bump, I want your bump :haha:Click to expand...

us women are neva happy are we lol x canni wait for my scan on friday :happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I just feel fat. And if I mention this infront of hubby, I get my arse whooped!!
> 
> Have you not taken your 19 week yet?
> 
> wish i felt fat, or my bump wud grow alittle, nope il take it 2moz, dnt feel like ive grown since last week tho :growlmad: in certain clothes u carnt even tell :cry: xClick to expand...
> 
> You don't want to feel fat, you want to feel pregnant!! You have a cute little bump, I want your bump :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> us women are neva happy are we lol x canni wait for my scan on friday :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol nope, never!! I can't wait. I've told hubby that as soon as the scans over and we know what we're having, we're going to Tesco's to get this cuddley toy I want in the right colour :haha: Oh and an outfit!!


----------



## ccmummy

carn beive nearly half way throw
 



Attached Files:







19 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedButterfly

And you say you haven't grown!! Yes you have!! It's all neat and round!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> And you say you haven't grown!! Yes you have!! It's all neat and round!!

maybe abit then....BUT IL NOW TAKE A PIC WITH TOP DOWN U CARNT EVEN TELL :growlmad: 2 MINS X


----------



## RedButterfly

I'll have a peek when I come back as I have the Dr's this morning. But I'm sure you can tell!!


----------



## ccmummy

hmm well i sopose u can abit, guess i just get annoyed with people sayin u carnt even tell ur pregnant considerin ur 19 wks, i just wana lift my top up all the time an say well i am haha
 



Attached Files:







19 WK 2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Laura91

Great bumps ladies :D

Nothing much to update for me, just waiting for Friday to come round so I can see our bean :coffee: x


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Great bumps ladies :D
> 
> Nothing much to update for me, just waiting for Friday to come round so I can see our bean :coffee: x

i no i carnt wait either....slight nervous again tho haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hmm well i sopose u can abit, guess i just get annoyed with people sayin u carnt even tell ur pregnant considerin ur 19 wks, i just wana lift my top up all the time an say well i am haha

I can tell :)


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hmm well i sopose u can abit, guess i just get annoyed with people sayin u carnt even tell ur pregnant considerin ur 19 wks, i just wana lift my top up all the time an say well i am haha
> 
> I can tell :)Click to expand...

thanks huni jus totaly different with clothes on i wana walk round topless :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hmm well i sopose u can abit, guess i just get annoyed with people sayin u carnt even tell ur pregnant considerin ur 19 wks, i just wana lift my top up all the time an say well i am haha
> 
> I can tell :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks huni jus totaly different with clothes on i wana walk round topless :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I just look wrong topless :haha: Have you thought about names yet ready for Friday?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hmm well i sopose u can abit, guess i just get annoyed with people sayin u carnt even tell ur pregnant considerin ur 19 wks, i just wana lift my top up all the time an say well i am haha
> 
> I can tell :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks huni jus totaly different with clothes on i wana walk round topless :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I just look wrong topless :haha: Have you thought about names yet ready for Friday?Click to expand...

nope me an OH carnt agree on any :growlmad: my DD who is 5 keeps sayin ''its a boy mummy'' haha hey is not alot of names out there which i like :dohh: so probs wont av a name until here haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Not a lot of boys names I like. Hubby chose the boy name and I kind of like it. I chose the girl :)


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Not a lot of boys names I like. Hubby chose the boy name and I kind of like it. I chose the girl :)

arw thats good then...we av even asked the kids for names, but maybe not a gud idea....1 sed ocean the other sed river :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Not a lot of boys names I like. Hubby chose the boy name and I kind of like it. I chose the girl :)
> 
> arw thats good then...we av even asked the kids for names, but maybe not a gud idea....1 sed ocean the other sed river :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Um.. Ok :haha: Have you read through a few baby name books? Hubby actually got the boy name from a person we get the alcohol for the shop from (The owners actual name!) and I got the girl name from a road sign round the corner from our house! :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Not a lot of boys names I like. Hubby chose the boy name and I kind of like it. I chose the girl :)
> 
> arw thats good then...we av even asked the kids for names, but maybe not a gud idea....1 sed ocean the other sed river :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Um.. Ok :haha: Have you read through a few baby name books? Hubby actually got the boy name from a person we get the alcohol for the shop from (The owners actual name!) and I got the girl name from a road sign round the corner from our house! :haha:Click to expand...

yep been throw an throw an throw um....drivin me bloody mad...mite just call it BOY if a boy an GIRL if a girl :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

i like marley for a girl, OH dnt :growlmad: also fraya??? and layton for a boy?? OH DNT LIKE ANY :growlmad:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Not a lot of boys names I like. Hubby chose the boy name and I kind of like it. I chose the girl :)
> 
> arw thats good then...we av even asked the kids for names, but maybe not a gud idea....1 sed ocean the other sed river :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Um.. Ok :haha: Have you read through a few baby name books? Hubby actually got the boy name from a person we get the alcohol for the shop from (The owners actual name!) and I got the girl name from a road sign round the corner from our house! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yep been throw an throw an throw um....drivin me bloody mad...mite just call it BOY if a boy an GIRL if a girl :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> i like marley for a girl, OH dnt :growlmad: also fraya??? and layton for a boy?? OH DNT LIKE ANY :growlmad:Click to expand...

Don't take this the wrong way but Marley reminds me of the dog. I like Fraya. I'm not too sure on Layton. Do these names go with your last name?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Not a lot of boys names I like. Hubby chose the boy name and I kind of like it. I chose the girl :)
> 
> arw thats good then...we av even asked the kids for names, but maybe not a gud idea....1 sed ocean the other sed river :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Um.. Ok :haha: Have you read through a few baby name books? Hubby actually got the boy name from a person we get the alcohol for the shop from (The owners actual name!) and I got the girl name from a road sign round the corner from our house! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yep been throw an throw an throw um....drivin me bloody mad...mite just call it BOY if a boy an GIRL if a girl :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> i like marley for a girl, OH dnt :growlmad: also fraya??? and layton for a boy?? OH DNT LIKE ANY :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but Marley reminds me of the dog. I like Fraya. I'm not too sure on Layton. Do these names go with your last name?[/QUOl
> 
> last name is HART X...Click to expand...


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Not a lot of boys names I like. Hubby chose the boy name and I kind of like it. I chose the girl :)
> 
> arw thats good then...we av even asked the kids for names, but maybe not a gud idea....1 sed ocean the other sed river :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Um.. Ok :haha: Have you read through a few baby name books? Hubby actually got the boy name from a person we get the alcohol for the shop from (The owners actual name!) and I got the girl name from a road sign round the corner from our house! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yep been throw an throw an throw um....drivin me bloody mad...mite just call it BOY if a boy an GIRL if a girl :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> i like marley for a girl, OH dnt :growlmad: also fraya??? and layton for a boy?? OH DNT LIKE ANY :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but Marley reminds me of the dog. I like Fraya. I'm not too sure on Layton. Do these names go with your last name?[/QUOl
> 
> last name is HART X...Click to expand...
> 
> Fraya Hart.. :thumbup:
> Layton Hart.. :thumbup:
> 
> Tell OH to shoosh up, they're the names you like :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## ccmummy

lol...il just not speak to him until he gives in haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> lol...il just not speak to him until he gives in haha

My hubby hasn't got a choice. I give him a list I like and he chooses off it.


----------



## Rah

Hi not been posting much I'm just so tired its silly 
Well 17 weeks today feeling flutter and I'm sure what is baby sumersalting around lol

Dd is talking to baby then answering in a funny voice for baby really cute and she keeps saying baby needs .... She can have mine Dd is convinced the is getting a sister called Ellie 
We are not finding out and neither like the name but st the mo its the only one we have ha ha 

Not long till your scans 2/3sleeps mine feels like ages away which it Is really


----------



## ccmummy

an wud like to share there day home pics with u.... well DS PIC WAS WHEN HE MEET GREAT NAN
 



Attached Files:







charlie as a baby.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4









chelsea as a baby.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RedButterfly

Sarah, your scan day will come round fast!! 

Emma, oh my days.. So cute!! I will find Elissa's baby pic of when she came home.


----------



## RedButterfly

Ok, I don't think I have one the day we took Elissa home as she was in hospital for 8 days after she was born. This pic was taken after she was cleaned up.
 



Attached Files:







Photo007 (5).jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Ok, I don't think I have one the day we took Elissa home as she was in hospital for 8 days after she was born. This pic was taken after she was cleaned up.

oh my!! aint she just adorable :hugs: carnt wait to see what hese babys look like...hopefully b4 we no it we will be postin pics of the new ones haha :happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I don't think I have one the day we took Elissa home as she was in hospital for 8 days after she was born. This pic was taken after she was cleaned up.
> 
> oh my!! aint she just adorable :hugs: carnt wait to see what hese babys look like...hopefully b4 we no it we will be postin pics of the new ones haha :happydance:Click to expand...

Well hubby has agreed we can have a 3D/4D scan done around 24-28 weeks so hopefully we'll have a little peek then!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I don't think I have one the day we took Elissa home as she was in hospital for 8 days after she was born. This pic was taken after she was cleaned up.
> 
> oh my!! aint she just adorable :hugs: carnt wait to see what hese babys look like...hopefully b4 we no it we will be postin pics of the new ones haha :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well hubby has agreed we can have a 3D/4D scan done around 24-28 weeks so hopefully we'll have a little peek then!!Click to expand...

arw i was wantin 1 done....but kinda changed my mind coz im hopefully findin out sex, wana keep that bit as a surprise xx


----------



## Rah

Just tell them at the scan you don't want to know the sex (even though you already know) they will avoid that area they did with my friend


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Just tell them at the scan you don't want to know the sex (even though you already know) they will avoid that area they did with my friend

hmm dnt no if im just readin this wrong but abit confused sarah??? if ur on about the 3d, wot i mean is the look of baby, wana keep that as a surprise,......!!


----------



## Rah

ccmummy said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Just tell them at the scan you don't want to know the sex (even though you already know) they will avoid that area they did with my friend
> 
> hmm dnt no if im just readin this wrong but abit confused sarah??? if ur on about the 3d, wot i mean is the look of baby, wana keep that as a surprise,......!!Click to expand...

Oh I get ya head is wrecked today thanks to dd and the cold have


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Just tell them at the scan you don't want to know the sex (even though you already know) they will avoid that area they did with my friend
> 
> hmm dnt no if im just readin this wrong but abit confused sarah??? if ur on about the 3d, wot i mean is the look of baby, wana keep that as a surprise,......!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get ya head is wrecked today thanks to dd and the cold haveClick to expand...

lol glad to clear that up i was like eh!!!! as she posted on wrong thread haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Got Elissa parent's evening this evening, really don't want to go. I know exactly what she's going to say.


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower: How is everyone?

I managed to pull my back monday night whilst in Asda :haha: so had yesterday off work :)




RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> lol...il just not speak to him until he gives in haha
> 
> My hubby hasn't got a choice. I give him a list I like and he chooses off it.Click to expand...

I think I may have to do this with OH as we only agree on a couple of names and they're not my favourite ones :haha:



RedButterfly said:


> Well hubby has agreed we can have a 3D/4D scan done around 24-28 weeks so hopefully we'll have a little peek then!!

I think we're going to get a 3D done at around 30 weeks too as waiting 20 weeks after this scan seems so far away!

Ps - Such cute babies! x


----------



## RedButterfly

Woke up to a huge wet patch on my t-shirt thanks to my boobs :( I don't want it to start yet!!

On the plus side.. Scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Laura91

Omg can leaky boobs really start this early? :shock: x


----------



## RedButterfly

Laura91 said:


> Omg can leaky boobs really start this early? :shock: x

Yup. Mine started about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Hi ladies :flower: How is everyone?
> 
> I managed to pull my back monday night whilst in Asda :haha: so had yesterday off work :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> lol...il just not speak to him until he gives in haha
> 
> My hubby hasn't got a choice. I give him a list I like and he chooses off it.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I may have to do this with OH as we only agree on a couple of names and they're not my favourite ones :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Well hubby has agreed we can have a 3D/4D scan done around 24-28 weeks so hopefully we'll have a little peek then!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think we're going to get a 3D done at around 30 weeks too as waiting 20 weeks after this scan seems so far away!
> 
> Ps - Such cute babies! xClick to expand...

thanks hun....guess im lucky to av extra scans...as long as the scans say baby is fine an dont av to be born early x


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> Omg can leaky boobs really start this early? :shock: x
> 
> Yup. Mine started about 2 weeks ago.Click to expand...

good luck with scan tomoz...what time u there? bet u wont sleep tonight :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> redbutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura91 said:
> 
> 
> omg can leaky boobs really start this early? :shock: X
> 
> yup. Mine started about 2 weeks ago.Click to expand...
> 
> good luck with scan tomoz...what time u there? Bet u wont sleep tonight :haha:Click to expand...

12.30. I don't sleep anyway :haha: Too uncomfortable.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redbutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura91 said:
> 
> 
> omg can leaky boobs really start this early? :shock: X
> 
> yup. Mine started about 2 weeks ago.Click to expand...
> 
> good luck with scan tomoz...what time u there? Bet u wont sleep tonight :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 12.30. I don't sleep anyway :haha: Too uncomfortable.Click to expand...

True...:haha: ul be wearin the carpet out then with that time :haha: is that so ur daughter is at school? xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redbutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura91 said:
> 
> 
> omg can leaky boobs really start this early? :shock: X
> 
> yup. Mine started about 2 weeks ago.Click to expand...
> 
> good luck with scan tomoz...what time u there? Bet u wont sleep tonight :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 12.30. I don't sleep anyway :haha: Too uncomfortable.Click to expand...
> 
> True...:haha: ul be wearin the carpet out then with that time :haha: is that so ur daughter is at school? xxClick to expand...

She only goes to school Monday and Friday as that's all we can afford until she turns 3 (which is in 8 days), then it's 5 days a week :happydance: 12.30 was the only time they had left.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redbutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura91 said:
> 
> 
> omg can leaky boobs really start this early? :shock: X
> 
> yup. Mine started about 2 weeks ago.Click to expand...
> 
> good luck with scan tomoz...what time u there? Bet u wont sleep tonight :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 12.30. I don't sleep anyway :haha: Too uncomfortable.Click to expand...
> 
> True...:haha: ul be wearin the carpet out then with that time :haha: is that so ur daughter is at school? xxClick to expand...
> 
> She only goes to school Monday and Friday as that's all we can afford until she turns 3 (which is in 8 days), then it's 5 days a week :happydance: 12.30 was the only time they had left.Click to expand...

oh i see :thumbup: well OH..DS..DD all sayin its a boy carnt wait to find out xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Not long until you do!! 

Hubby and I keep saying 'him' so we'll find out tomorrow :dance:


----------



## ccmummy

time as stood dtill for me, everyime i look at the clock im sure its not moved :haha::haha::haha: 

so carnt wait for u to update us :happydance::happydance:

good luck huni, hope the rest of ur scan goes great :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

My half way point bump! :D
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510729&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368029https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510731&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368034

And my reality check moment.. I didn&#8217;t think I&#8217;d grown that much overall&#8230; :shock:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510739&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368548

Good luck for the scan! x


----------



## RedButterfly

Morning!! 2 1/2 hours to go :dance: Not that we'll actually go in on time :growlmad: Will update you as soon as I've got that cuddly toy I want :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> My half way point bump! :D
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510729&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368029https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510731&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368034
> 
> And my reality check moment.. I didnt think Id grown that much overall :shock:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510739&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368548
> 
> Good luck for the scan! x

lovely bump laura..an yep defo grown haha i can see the difference frm 19 to 20 also x


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Morning!! 2 1/2 hours to go :dance: Not that we'll actually go in on time :growlmad: Will update you as soon as I've got that cuddly toy I want :haha:

turn up early an say since we r always sat here nearly an hour we thought we wud cum early :haha::haha::haha: xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Morning!! 2 1/2 hours to go :dance: Not that we'll actually go in on time :growlmad: Will update you as soon as I've got that cuddly toy I want :haha:
> 
> turn up early an say since we r always sat here nearly an hour we thought we wud cum early :haha::haha::haha: xxClick to expand...

Down here, you don't tell anyone you've arrived. You just sit down in the waiting room and wait for your name to be called. The thing that annoys me is, the mothers who don't have an appointment go in before you!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Morning!! 2 1/2 hours to go :dance: Not that we'll actually go in on time :growlmad: Will update you as soon as I've got that cuddly toy I want :haha:
> 
> turn up early an say since we r always sat here nearly an hour we thought we wud cum early :haha::haha::haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Down here, you don't tell anyone you've arrived. You just sit down in the waiting room and wait for your name to be called. The thing that annoys me is, the mothers who don't have an appointment go in before you!!Click to expand...

hmm thats weird we go to a little desk an give um the letter an stuff, then it gets put in the pile, then we wait, that wud realy annoyin me, when people just turn up an go straight in :growlmad:


----------



## RedButterfly

What time is yours tomorrow?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> What time is yours tomorrow?

10.00am same as last one...think 28wk 1 is at 10.00am aswell, thank god coz i cudnt wait around all mornin hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> What time is yours tomorrow?
> 
> 10.00am same as last one...think 28wk 1 is at 10.00am aswell, thank god coz i cudnt wait around all mornin hahahaClick to expand...

So by the time I long on to BnB, there should a :blue: or :pink:?!?!?


----------



## Laura91

ccmummy, it's the same at our hospital too.. check in at the desk thing then sit and wait. I'd be so annoyed if someone without an appointment got seen before me :growlmad: I get annoyed when people turn up late and still get seen even though they've held everyone else up :haha:

Also, totally forgot it's your scan tomorrow too!

Is anyone else really worried that they'll get there and baby won't show? :blush: x


----------



## RedButterfly

Laura91 said:


> ccmummy, it's the same at our hospital too.. check in at the desk thing then sit and wait. I'd be so annoyed if someone without an appointment got seen before me :growlmad: I get annoyed when people turn up late and still get seen even though they've held everyone else up :haha:
> 
> Also, totally forgot it's your scan tomorrow too!
> 
> Is anyone else really worried that they'll get there and baby won't show? :blush: x

Nope as I've just felt baby now :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> What time is yours tomorrow?
> 
> 10.00am same as last one...think 28wk 1 is at 10.00am aswell, thank god coz i cudnt wait around all mornin hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> So by the time I long on to BnB, there should a :blue: or :pink:?!?!?Click to expand...

they defo shud be a update by 12 haha by time i get home as its about 45 mins away, x


----------



## Laura91

Sorry lol I meant as in flash their bits :haha: x


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> ccmummy, it's the same at our hospital too.. check in at the desk thing then sit and wait. I'd be so annoyed if someone without an appointment got seen before me :growlmad: I get annoyed when people turn up late and still get seen even though they've held everyone else up :haha:
> 
> Also, totally forgot it's your scan tomorrow too!
> 
> Is anyone else really worried that they'll get there and baby won't show? :blush: x

LAURA how cud u forget :haha::haha: 

do u mean wont show ITS BITS???

if so yer ive got the arwful feelin i wont be able to find out :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Laura91

Just if the sonographer(?) can't see baby's gender.. :blush:

I never even thought about it before, but i've seen a few people lately where baby was laid in an awkward position x


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Just if the sonographer(?) can't see baby's gender.. :blush:
> 
> I never even thought about it before, but i've seen a few people lately where baby was laid in an awkward position x

probs happen to me :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

i bet she is still bloody shoppin :dohh: :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i bet she is still bloody shoppin :dohh: :haha:

:pink:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> i bet she is still bloody shoppin :dohh: :haha:
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...

i new as soon as i log off ul be on :haha:

yey another girl :happydance: at least elissa has a sister to play with :hugs:

i was sooooooo sure a boy :dohh:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> i bet she is still bloody shoppin :dohh: :haha:
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> i new as soon as i log off ul be on :haha:
> 
> yey another girl :happydance: at least elissa has a sister to play with :hugs:
> 
> i was sooooooo sure a boy :dohh:Click to expand...

So were we but as soon as the sonographer put the wand on my belly, I saw the 3 lines. She had her head in my pelvis and legs straight up and open.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> i bet she is still bloody shoppin :dohh: :haha:
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> i new as soon as i log off ul be on :haha:
> 
> yey another girl :happydance: at least elissa has a sister to play with :hugs:
> 
> i was sooooooo sure a boy :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So were we but as soon as the sonographer put the wand on my belly, I saw the 3 lines. She had her head in my pelvis and legs straight up and open.Click to expand...

:haha::haha: she better learn to keep them legs crossed :haha::haha:
arw over the moon for u :cloud9: i take it everything else went great hun x


----------



## Laura91

Aww congratulations! x


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup, no problems. She's the right size and everything. 

Your turn tomorrow!!


----------



## Laura91

Lovely name too :) x


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Yup, no problems. She's the right size and everything.
> 
> Your turn tomorrow!!

ARW JUST NOTICED YOU HAVE PICKED A NAME.....thats so cute, but have to say wot does elissa think bout name?? (was her who picked that other name wont it) or was that sarah????????? :shrug:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Yup, no problems. She's the right size and everything.
> 
> Your turn tomorrow!!
> 
> ARW JUST NOTICED YOU HAVE PICKED A NAME.....thats so cute, but have to say wot does elissa think bout name?? (was her who picked that other name wont it) or was that sarah????????? :shrug:Click to expand...

Elissa doesn't understand. That's Sarah you're thinking about.


----------



## ccmummy

just ad a fone call frm OH work av fooked up an he carnt av tomoz of...an basicaly if he dont go in dnt turn up agaiin...if it wont for xmas an how hard it is o get a job i wud tell him to fuck it off...i carnt belive it they av n]known for 4 week aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> just ad a fone call frm OH work av fooked up an he carnt av tomoz of...an basicaly if he dont go in dnt turn up agaiin...if it wont for xmas an how hard it is o get a job i wud tell him to fuck it off...i carnt belive it they av n]known for 4 week aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh

Can't someone else cover?


----------



## Rah

Congrats a little girl lovely name as well 
What name did you have for a boy? 

I can't believe they dint let hobby have time off thats so bad!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Congrats a little girl lovely name as well
> What name did you have for a boy?
> 
> I can't believe they dint let hobby have time off thats so bad!!!

For a boy, we had Harvey Oliver.

Where have you been?!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> just ad a fone call frm OH work av fooked up an he carnt av tomoz of...an basicaly if he dont go in dnt turn up agaiin...if it wont for xmas an how hard it is o get a job i wud tell him to fuck it off...i carnt belive it they av n]known for 4 week aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Can't someone else cover?Click to expand...

he even told them look its 10am il cum in a dinner...but with him beenin the hgv driver they r like thats no gud as will be to late....they av known for 4 weeks...just carnt belive it, im gutted an still cryin carnt get hold of my mum either, to see if she can cum!!!!!!!! they is noway im goin on my own, :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 1 of the lads at work sed he'l do it for my oh but boss sed no i need u on other job they are just wankers.....

as for boys name i love it and wud of had it myself but thats my cousins name xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> just ad a fone call frm OH work av fooked up an he carnt av tomoz of...an basicaly if he dont go in dnt turn up agaiin...if it wont for xmas an how hard it is o get a job i wud tell him to fuck it off...i carnt belive it they av n]known for 4 week aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Can't someone else cover?Click to expand...
> 
> he even told them look its 10am il cum in a dinner...but with him beenin the hgv driver they r like thats no gud as will be to late....they av known for 4 weeks...just carnt belive it, im gutted an still cryin carnt get hold of my mum either, to see if she can cum!!!!!!!! they is noway im goin on my own, :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 1 of the lads at work sed he'l do it for my oh but boss sed no i need u on other job they are just wankers.....
> 
> as for boys name i love it and wud of had it myself but thats my cousins name xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I would come if I was closer :hugs: Harvey or Oliver or both? Hubby liked Harvey and Oliver was after my Grandad who has passed away. 

Hubby was adament that there would be no more kids after this one.. I changed his mind :smug:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> just ad a fone call frm OH work av fooked up an he carnt av tomoz of...an basicaly if he dont go in dnt turn up agaiin...if it wont for xmas an how hard it is o get a job i wud tell him to fuck it off...i carnt belive it they av n]known for 4 week aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Can't someone else cover?Click to expand...
> 
> he even told them look its 10am il cum in a dinner...but with him beenin the hgv driver they r like thats no gud as will be to late....they av known for 4 weeks...just carnt belive it, im gutted an still cryin carnt get hold of my mum either, to see if she can cum!!!!!!!! they is noway im goin on my own, :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 1 of the lads at work sed he'l do it for my oh but boss sed no i need u on other job they are just wankers.....
> 
> as for boys name i love it and wud of had it myself but thats my cousins name xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I would come if I was closer :hugs: Harvey or Oliver or both? Hubby liked Harvey and Oliver was after my Grandad who has passed away.
> 
> Hubby was adament that there would be no more kids after this one.. I changed his mind :smug:Click to expand...

arw thank u maria thats so nice of u...ive jus manged o get hold of mum an she not workin so she is cumin :happydance:

and harvey xx


----------



## RedButterfly

That's good then.


----------



## Rah

Ok let me get this right Maria your planning your next one already?? I love Oliver but hubby best mate little one is Oliver 

Yay to your mum being able to go with you still can't believe they won't let him have time off!!!! 

I'm around not been in the best place mentally to be honest stressing about hubby not having a job and the fact everyone keeps telling me I'm huge and going to be massive I'm quite conscious about my figure to start with so been in a bad place but better now eating healthy and that's all I can do 
Feeling lots of flutters at night which makes me sit here with a stupid smile on my face like a mad woman ha ha 
Come out in millions ok 6 spots round my chin yuk


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Ok let me get this right Maria your planning your next one already?? I love Oliver but hubby best mate little one is Oliver
> 
> Yay to your mum being able to go with you still can't believe they won't let him have time off!!!!
> 
> I'm around not been in the best place mentally to be honest stressing about hubby not having a job and the fact everyone keeps telling me I'm huge and going to be massive I'm quite conscious about my figure to start with so been in a bad place but better now eating healthy and that's all I can do
> Feeling lots of flutters at night which makes me sit here with a stupid smile on my face like a mad woman ha ha
> Come out in millions ok 6 spots round my chin yuk

No not planning. Just making sure hubby understands this isn't the last one :haha: You are not huge!! Yay for flutters!! I'm feeling kicks but they're muffled by the placenta :growlmad: I know what you mean by spots. I've had them since I found out I was pregnant :cry:


----------



## ccmummy

today is the day haha......x


----------



## RedButterfly

*Sat waiting patiently* :coffee:


----------



## Rah

Yay please dont go shopping after lol


----------



## ccmummy

mum took me out for lunch :thumbup:

we are team...........:pink:.........:cloud9:

baby is fine, but i gotta av yet another scan at 34 wks, due to posterior encroaching internal placenta!!!!!.....if i understood the lady right bascialy if placenta dnt move il have to av a planned c-section :shrug:

im at midwifes nxt month so guna speak to her more abou it x

just u now sarah :hugs:


----------



## Rah

Team pink  
Never heard of the placenta problem I hope it moves for you 


3 long weeks for mine but we are not finding out so will be even longer for that!!!!


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Team pink
> Never heard of the placenta problem I hope it moves for you
> 
> 
> 3 long weeks for mine but we are not finding out so will be even longer for that!!!!

i didnt realy understand wot she means, but its sumut like the placenta is that lower down, baby wont be able to be born naturally???? think meanin baby wont be able to engage an stuff?? duno realy guna ask midwife on the 6th x


----------



## RedButterfly

I was right :dance:


----------



## RedButterfly

Well I would just like to share with my bump buddies, Chloe's first cuddly toy. Excuse the tiny fingers trying to take it :haha: In Elissa's own words "Aw cute".. And now I'm going to try and take it :haha: And excuse the mess of toys!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-09 18.33.08.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedButterfly

Hubby has just gone into the loft and got down the boxes of Elissa's old clothes. So here comes the evening of sorting through them and getting rid of the one's I don't like and putting into age groups the one's I do like. She had too many clothes..


----------



## Rah

I did all that in May and sold what I didn't want which was quite a bit lol we are still trying to sort names


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I did all that in May and sold what I didn't want which was quite a bit lol we are still trying to sort names

I just shoved it all in boxes. I knew we were going to have another baby and couldn't be bothered at the time to sort them. Wish I had now :haha: Oh well, sell them and get some new clothes.

I find it harder to choose names if you don't know what you're having. Can't you agree or you just don't like any?


----------



## Rah

Both really I have a few names he just says no and pulls a face he's not made a list yet do will see not looking hopeful within the next few months lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Don't give him a choice :haha:

Well that's one box done.. only 3 more huge boxes to go :sleep:

I just felt like blubbering to a song.. What the fudge is all that about?!.. I didn't but even if I did, I'm on my own :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

wasnt well yesterday an now i no why, my throat kills this morning an my tonsils r swollen my head feels full of water :( xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> wasnt well yesterday an now i no why, my throat kills this morning an my tonsils r swollen my head feels full of water :( xx

That's what I felt like when I was ill. I just drank loads of OJ and ate lots of honey on toast. Worked a good 'un for me. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ccmummy

ok coz me an my bestfriend r due feb an march....we thought we wud av a joint baby shower....we dnt want people to buy us stuff, (but can if they wont)....more to get all our friends together, b4 we pop.....anyway i set the event up on facebook, an 1 of my cousins commented onit......so i wrote in cap letters, sorry its just for our friends, coz my family is huge compared to my friends an didnt wana out number her <<<< thats excatly wot i wrote,,,,, so ithought just pur friends as we av same friends....anyway ive jus gone on facebook an nticed my cousin has invited herself....WOT THE FUCK??? which par didnt she undersand????????


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> ok coz me an my bestfriend r due feb an march....we thought we wud av a joint baby shower....we dnt want people to buy us stuff, (but can if they wont)....more to get all our friends together, b4 we pop.....anyway i set the event up on facebook, an 1 of my cousins commented onit......so i wrote in cap letters, sorry its just for our friends, coz my family is huge compared to my friends an didnt wana out number her <<<< thats excatly wot i wrote,,,,, so ithought just pur friends as we av same friends....anyway ive jus gone on facebook an nticed my cousin has invited herself....WOT THE FUCK??? which par didnt she undersand????????

All of it by the looks of it. 

No-one of my FB knows I'm pregnant, well expect one as she's on BnB too. Infact only DH's family know I'm pregnant.


----------



## ccmummy

its realy annoyed me....its clearly states just our friends, plus all my famo lives miles away an means i wud av to put them all up for the nigh, an i realy dnt wana :( i just carnt belive she has added her self o the list!!!!!!! so now my sisters an mum an everyone else r guna be like oh yer why she goin wheres our invite.....its pissed me rite off......an o top if off DD is ill again, bein sick everywhere an ive been scrubbin away like mad as her nice new cream carpet is now orange argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!, DD not avin a gud month with all this bugs an stuff :(


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> its realy annoyed me....its clearly states just our friends, plus all my famo lives miles away an means i wud av to put them all up for the nigh, an i realy dnt wana :( i just carnt belive she has added her self o the list!!!!!!! so now my sisters an mum an everyone else r guna be like oh yer why she goin wheres our invite.....its pissed me rite off......an o top if off DD is ill again, bein sick everywhere an ive been scrubbin away like mad as her nice new cream carpet is now orange argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!, DD not avin a gud month with all this bugs an stuff :(

Bless her. There's alot going round. Would she make it to a bucket if you put it by her bed?

I'm going to sound like a right stalker now :blush: but I just typed your name (I remembered from your private message ages ago) into FB and found you straight away by your scan pic :haha: Which one's you in your cover photo?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> its realy annoyed me....its clearly states just our friends, plus all my famo lives miles away an means i wud av to put them all up for the nigh, an i realy dnt wana :( i just carnt belive she has added her self o the list!!!!!!! so now my sisters an mum an everyone else r guna be like oh yer why she goin wheres our invite.....its pissed me rite off......an o top if off DD is ill again, bein sick everywhere an ive been scrubbin away like mad as her nice new cream carpet is now orange argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!, DD not avin a gud month with all this bugs an stuff :(
> 
> Bless her. There's alot going round. Would she make it to a bucket if you put it by her bed?
> 
> I'm going to sound like a right stalker now :blush: but I just typed your name (I remembered from your private message ages ago) into FB and found you straight away by your scan pic :haha: Which one's you in your cover photo?Click to expand...

yer DD is only 5 an she is amazin when bein sick other times say like 3 oclock in the mornin she actually just goes to toilet an is sick i woke up coz i hear her but, bless this time she didnt mak it :(

im the 1 on the left closes to camera, do u want me be my friend on fb lol xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> its realy annoyed me....its clearly states just our friends, plus all my famo lives miles away an means i wud av to put them all up for the nigh, an i realy dnt wana :( i just carnt belive she has added her self o the list!!!!!!! so now my sisters an mum an everyone else r guna be like oh yer why she goin wheres our invite.....its pissed me rite off......an o top if off DD is ill again, bein sick everywhere an ive been scrubbin away like mad as her nice new cream carpet is now orange argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!, DD not avin a gud month with all this bugs an stuff :(
> 
> Bless her. There's alot going round. Would she make it to a bucket if you put it by her bed?
> 
> I'm going to sound like a right stalker now :blush: but I just typed your name (I remembered from your private message ages ago) into FB and found you straight away by your scan pic :haha: Which one's you in your cover photo?Click to expand...
> 
> yer DD is only 5 an she is amazin when bein sick other times say like 3 oclock in the mornin she actually just goes to toilet an is sick i woke up coz i hear her but, bless this time she didnt mak it :(
> 
> im the 1 on the left closes to camera, do u want me be my friend on fb lol xxClick to expand...

Luckily Elissa has never been sick.. Touch wood, she'll carry on this way.

Damn girl, could you be anymore prettier?!


----------



## ccmummy

My head just above scan pic xx


----------



## Rah

Now I want to see a pic I'm not on fb :-( 

Hope you and DD are feeling better soon 

I have been getting really bad pains since last night think its ligaments


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Now I want to see a pic I'm not on fb :-(
> 
> Hope you and DD are feeling better soon
> 
> I have been getting really bad pains since last night think its ligaments

She's a pretty lady.

I woke to horrible pains the other night. Nearly woke hubby (which I never do) as they were that bad. I think I turned wrong in my sleep.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> its realy annoyed me....its clearly states just our friends, plus all my famo lives miles away an means i wud av to put them all up for the nigh, an i realy dnt wana :( i just carnt belive she has added her self o the list!!!!!!! so now my sisters an mum an everyone else r guna be like oh yer why she goin wheres our invite.....its pissed me rite off......an o top if off DD is ill again, bein sick everywhere an ive been scrubbin away like mad as her nice new cream carpet is now orange argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!, DD not avin a gud month with all this bugs an stuff :(
> 
> Bless her. There's alot going round. Would she make it to a bucket if you put it by her bed?
> 
> I'm going to sound like a right stalker now :blush: but I just typed your name (I remembered from your private message ages ago) into FB and found you straight away by your scan pic :haha: Which one's you in your cover photo?Click to expand...
> 
> yer DD is only 5 an she is amazin when bein sick other times say like 3 oclock in the mornin she actually just goes to toilet an is sick i woke up coz i hear her but, bless this time she didnt mak it :(
> 
> im the 1 on the left closes to camera, do u want me be my friend on fb lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Luckily Elissa has never been sick.. Touch wood, she'll carry on this way.
> 
> Damn girl, could you be anymore prettier?!Click to expand...

:blush::blush: not realy amazin wot make up can do haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Lol. I'm sure it's not all thanks to the make up.


----------



## ccmummy

well i dnt look like that at the moment, coverd in spots bags under my eyes, look like shit the joys of pregnancy ey lol xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> well i dnt look like that at the moment, coverd in spots bags under my eyes, look like shit the joys of pregnancy ey lol xx

You can't look as bad as me. The wonders of make up wouldn't even work :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

MARIA SARAH.....u was on about pains??? what do u mean r u both ok??? do u think they was growin pain things?? xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> MARIA SARAH.....u was on about pains??? what do u mean r u both ok??? do u think they was growin pain things?? xx

I'm fine. Lil' miss is fine. She's kicking away and I've used doppler. I think I just turned funny in my sleep and pulled something.


----------



## ccmummy

oh gud, ive got afew lower pains, but when DD was bein sick i jumped up abit to fast i think, xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> oh gud, ive got afew lower pains, but when DD was bein sick i jumped up abit to fast i think, xx

I do that all the time :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

im fooked but waitin on washin machine to finish, with all bedding in, she is sleepin with me tonight, an OH as to be up at half 2 he sed he will sort it when it stops, but i like to do it myself haha coz knowin him it will all just go in dryer on full heat an he'l fall asleep an house will set on fire x


----------



## Rah

I think ligaments are stretching as baby grows 

Emma -You not feeling well and DD isn't either hope you feel better soon 

Is that what you meant?


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> im fooked but waitin on washin machine to finish, with all bedding in, she is sleepin with me tonight, an OH as to be up at half 2 he sed he will sort it when it stops, but i like to do it myself haha coz knowin him it will all just go in dryer on full heat an he'l fall asleep an house will set on fire x

Wish Ash would offer but he don't even know how to work washing machine and what not!!


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> I think ligaments are stretching as baby grows
> 
> Emma -You not feeling well and DD isn't either hope you feel better soon
> 
> Is that what you meant?

erm duno sarah carnt remember now hahaha.....im fine hun just my tonsils r swollen DD bein sick x


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> im fooked but waitin on washin machine to finish, with all bedding in, she is sleepin with me tonight, an OH as to be up at half 2 he sed he will sort it when it stops, but i like to do it myself haha coz knowin him it will all just go in dryer on full heat an he'l fall asleep an house will set on fire x
> 
> Wish Ash would offer but he don't even know how to work washing machine and what not!!Click to expand...

OH does do washin if im out, but if ive got washin i tend to hide it now, coz he;l put whites in with darks or whites in with a bright red jump ARGH!! i no he only tryin to help but please leave the washin machine alone hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> im fooked but waitin on washin machine to finish, with all bedding in, she is sleepin with me tonight, an OH as to be up at half 2 he sed he will sort it when it stops, but i like to do it myself haha coz knowin him it will all just go in dryer on full heat an he'l fall asleep an house will set on fire x
> 
> Wish Ash would offer but he don't even know how to work washing machine and what not!!Click to expand...
> 
> OH does do washin if im out, but if ive got washin i tend to hide it now, coz he;l put whites in with darks or whites in with a bright red jump ARGH!! i no he only tryin to help but please leave the washin machine alone hahahaClick to expand...

I don't understand how they don't understand. It's not like it's hard!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> im fooked but waitin on washin machine to finish, with all bedding in, she is sleepin with me tonight, an OH as to be up at half 2 he sed he will sort it when it stops, but i like to do it myself haha coz knowin him it will all just go in dryer on full heat an he'l fall asleep an house will set on fire x
> 
> Wish Ash would offer but he don't even know how to work washing machine and what not!!Click to expand...
> 
> OH does do washin if im out, but if ive got washin i tend to hide it now, coz he;l put whites in with darks or whites in with a bright red jump ARGH!! i no he only tryin to help but please leave the washin machine alone hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how they don't understand. It's not like it's hard!!Click to expand...

tell me about it, he gets the number cycles right.....its so obv u dnt put bloody whites in wih darks!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## RedButterfly

Mine's left on the cycle number. I never change it. All he has to do if separate the colours and put tablets in.. Not hard!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Mine's left on the cycle number. I never change it. All he has to do if separate the colours and put tablets in.. Not hard!!

:haha::haha::haha: they r man thats hard :winkwink::winkwink:

put a tablet in aswell as separate :dohh: hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

Have you and OH agreed on a girl name yet?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Have you and OH agreed on a girl name yet?

nope :growlmad: he just keeps sayin nope to freya x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Have you and OH agreed on a girl name yet?
> 
> nope :growlmad: he just keeps sayin nope to freya xClick to expand...

Ignore him :haha: What names has he come up with?


----------



## ccmummy

just them 1s i told u b4, he dnt like any :( 

he likes ANAIKA??? (DNT EVEN NO HOW TO SPELL THE BLOODY THING LET ALONE SAY IT


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> just them 1s i told u b4, he dnt like any :(
> 
> he likes ANAIKA??? (DNT EVEN NO HOW TO SPELL THE BLOODY THING LET ALONE SAY IT

Do you mean Annika? I never listen to hubby :haha: He just agrees with me.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> just them 1s i told u b4, he dnt like any :(
> 
> he likes ANAIKA??? (DNT EVEN NO HOW TO SPELL THE BLOODY THING LET ALONE SAY IT
> 
> Do you mean Annika? I never listen to hubby :haha: He just agrees with me.Click to expand...

aint a clue hun probs, its like danica but with an A oh i dnt no dnt realy like it haha

see i wish my OH was like that but nope he has to av an input :dohh:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> just them 1s i told u b4, he dnt like any :(
> 
> he likes ANAIKA??? (DNT EVEN NO HOW TO SPELL THE BLOODY THING LET ALONE SAY IT
> 
> Do you mean Annika? I never listen to hubby :haha: He just agrees with me.Click to expand...
> 
> aint a clue hun probs, its like danica but with an A oh i dnt no dnt realy like it haha
> 
> see i wish my OH was like that but nope he has to av an input :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah, you mean Annika. Hubby has input, I just like mine more. I think about what impact it would have on her growing up (our last name isn't a good one when put with certain names).


----------



## ccmummy

yer, its so hard just to agree on a name, an to even name a baby as they have it for ever, im sure by the time she is born we will av sumthing sorted (i hope) lol

well washing all sorted, and on radiators, so i dnt av to wait up with dryer haha so im guna try an get sum sleep, DD keeps wakin up cryin then goes back to sleep, im wonderin if her tummy hurts, but i carnt make any sense of her?? if she wud wake up properly i cud give her sum calpol, guna be a long night xx


----------



## Rah

My hubby is fab come home today from work house sparkles all washing done dried put away not much to do on my day off now lol

I just told hubby I have a list of boys and girls names and he doesn't so I get to pick he said not a chance but not as polite ha ha will see if what gets him to look I'm convinced its a girl so only really looking at girl names tbh


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yer, its so hard just to agree on a name, an to even name a baby as they have it for ever, im sure by the time she is born we will av sumthing sorted (i hope) lol
> 
> well washing all sorted, and on radiators, so i dnt av to wait up with dryer haha so im guna try an get sum sleep, DD keeps wakin up cryin then goes back to sleep, im wonderin if her tummy hurts, but i carnt make any sense of her?? if she wud wake up properly i cud give her sum calpol, guna be a long night xx

I would just wake up her and give her some. That's what I do if Elissa's crying on and off when not well. Hope you get some sleep. 

Hopefully hubby will walk through the door any minute and we can go sleep :sleep:

Night :hugs:


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> My hubby is fab come home today from work house sparkles all washing done dried put away not much to do on my day off now lol
> 
> I just told hubby I have a list of boys and girls names and he doesn't so I get to pick he said not a chance but not as polite ha ha will see if what gets him to look I'm convinced its a girl so only really looking at girl names tbh

Want to swap hubby's for a day?!

What makes you think girl?


----------



## ccmummy

thanks girls, as i sent the lst reply she actually woke up wantin a drink so mange to get her sum :) 

just realised i can post my 20wk pic haha il do it tomoz, xx

night night xxxx


----------



## Rah

Don't know just do even though this preg is opposite to Isobelles in every way possible 

Nope I'm keeping my man although will have to ho out shopping tomorrow now gore something to do ha ha well need to find a dress for my xmas party its black tie I'm stuck


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> yer, its so hard just to agree on a name, an to even name a baby as they have it for ever, im sure by the time she is born we will av sumthing sorted (i hope) lol
> 
> well washing all sorted, and on radiators, so i dnt av to wait up with dryer haha so im guna try an get sum sleep, DD keeps wakin up cryin then goes back to sleep, im wonderin if her tummy hurts, but i carnt make any sense of her?? if she wud wake up properly i cud give her sum calpol, guna be a long night xx
> 
> I would just wake up her and give her some. That's what I do if Elissa's crying on and off when not well. Hope you get some sleep.
> 
> Hopefully hubby will walk through the door any minute and we can go sleep :sleep:
> 
> Night :hugs:Click to expand...

I would wake her as well just enough to give the calpol so you can both have a bit of rest xx


----------



## ccmummy

she has woke up fine.....cryin tho coz she realy wants to go school, but they not aloud onces been sick av to stay of 24hrs, (trust me if i cud i wud send her she is drivin me crazy lol) i feel so shit today lost my voice now throat realy hurts need to try get in docs but doubt it they r always fully booked :( xx


----------



## ccmummy

school sed she aint aloud back till wednesday!!!!!!!! she is so upset :( im startin to think it mite of just been the party food, she was at a party, eat loads of crap dancin around etc, i think its all just layed heavy, i dnt think it was a bug as she not been sick anymore an seems fine,

to top it off it was school foto's today :( she has not had 1 school foto done an she has been there since she was 3, coz she always ends up bein off that day :( xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Can you not make an appointment with the school for photo's? Elissa has her first school photo Friday, luckily she's in on that day but school said if not to make an appointment.

I had one crap night's sleep. My boobs leaked so bad, I had to put a bra on with breast pads. Not comfy at all. So hubby is going to buy me some sleep bras today.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Can you not make an appointment with the school for photo's? Elissa has her first school photo Friday, luckily she's in on that day but school said if not to make an appointment.
> 
> I had one crap night's sleep. My boobs leaked so bad, I had to put a bra on with breast pads. Not comfy at all. So hubby is going to buy me some sleep bras today.

dnt no hun!! neva thought of that :dohh:

as for boobies not sure if i read it sumwere or dreamt it.....but with ur boobies leakin dnt tha mean they is a gud chance baby wil be early?? (i dnt mean to early) xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Can you not make an appointment with the school for photo's? Elissa has her first school photo Friday, luckily she's in on that day but school said if not to make an appointment.
> 
> I had one crap night's sleep. My boobs leaked so bad, I had to put a bra on with breast pads. Not comfy at all. So hubby is going to buy me some sleep bras today.
> 
> dnt no hun!! neva thought of that :dohh:
> 
> as for boobies not sure if i read it sumwere or dreamt it.....but with ur boobies leakin dnt tha mean they is a gud chance baby wil be early?? (i dnt mean to early) xxClick to expand...

I don't think it means anything. Just means my body will be ready to breastfeed.


----------



## ccmummy

oh i see lol xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Owwy.. Lil' miss is kicking so low down..

Only one more box of baby clothes to sort through :dance: Got 3 piles. 1 for charity, 1 to sell and 1 to keep. There's a lot for sale and charity :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

thzts me and DD all bathed an snuggled up in bed feel like shit, OH and DS are just avin sum super then DS is of to bed early night all round me thinks, didnt get round to uploadin me pic wil do 2moz xxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> thzts me and DD all bathed an snuggled up in bed feel like shit, OH and DS are just avin sum super then DS is of to bed early night all round me thinks, didnt get round to uploadin me pic wil do 2moz xxxx

I've just bathed Elissa. I don't know what an early night is anymore :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> thzts me and DD all bathed an snuggled up in bed feel like shit, OH and DS are just avin sum super then DS is of to bed early night all round me thinks, didnt get round to uploadin me pic wil do 2moz xxxx
> 
> I've just bathed Elissa. I don't know what an early night is anymore :haha:Click to expand...

i go to bed early, but can neva sleep, so end up on here or internet all night lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> thzts me and DD all bathed an snuggled up in bed feel like shit, OH and DS are just avin sum super then DS is of to bed early night all round me thinks, didnt get round to uploadin me pic wil do 2moz xxxx
> 
> I've just bathed Elissa. I don't know what an early night is anymore :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i go to bed early, but can neva sleep, so end up on here or internet all night lolClick to expand...

Hubby and I go to bed at 11 but don't usually go to sleep until 12 as he has to watch a bit of TV first :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

:)
 



Attached Files:







20 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedButterfly

You're quite high now. And I want your trousers, lol.


----------



## ccmummy

lol ad um afew years now, they is a gray jumper to match they are pj's got um frm primark....not sure u av 1 do u??? xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> lol ad um afew years now, they is a gray jumper to match they are pj's got um frm primark....not sure u av 1 do u??? xxx

We have loads, lol. I've seen them in there but cause I'm petite, it's useless trying to find trousers in there in my size.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> lol ad um afew years now, they is a gray jumper to match they are pj's got um frm primark....not sure u av 1 do u??? xxx
> 
> We have loads, lol. I've seen them in there but cause I'm petite, it's useless trying to find trousers in there in my size.Click to expand...

?? im small an i get sum?? x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> lol ad um afew years now, they is a gray jumper to match they are pj's got um frm primark....not sure u av 1 do u??? xxx
> 
> We have loads, lol. I've seen them in there but cause I'm petite, it's useless trying to find trousers in there in my size.Click to expand...
> 
> ?? im small an i get sum?? xClick to expand...

How tall are you?


----------



## ccmummy

5ft sumut....my mum goes there as she is tiny, lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> 5ft sumut....my mum goes there as she is tiny, lol x

I'm 5ft1 with a 28 inch leg and.. Fat basically, lol. I find it really hard to find clothes.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 5ft sumut....my mum goes there as she is tiny, lol x
> 
> I'm 5ft1 with a 28 inch leg and.. Fat basically, lol. I find it really hard to find clothes.Click to expand...

arw :( av u actualy looked an tryed on? they do all sorts of sizes in there x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 5ft sumut....my mum goes there as she is tiny, lol x
> 
> I'm 5ft1 with a 28 inch leg and.. Fat basically, lol. I find it really hard to find clothes.Click to expand...
> 
> arw :( av u actualy looked an tryed on? they do all sorts of sizes in there xClick to expand...

Yeah and they look horrible on. You get used to it after a while. 

How's Chelsea feeling now?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 5ft sumut....my mum goes there as she is tiny, lol x
> 
> I'm 5ft1 with a 28 inch leg and.. Fat basically, lol. I find it really hard to find clothes.Click to expand...
> 
> arw :( av u actualy looked an tryed on? they do all sorts of sizes in there xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah and they look horrible on. You get used to it after a while.
> 
> How's Chelsea feeling now?Click to expand...

she's fine hun, i now believe it may av been to much junk food frm the party she been at 2 at the weekend, i think it just layed heavy? but still aint allowed back to school till weds,
its just me now my throat is killin, an this cough i got is drivin me mad, its a realy tickley cough an got loads of bad flem bk of throat :( an every time i cough i dribble abit haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 5ft sumut....my mum goes there as she is tiny, lol x
> 
> I'm 5ft1 with a 28 inch leg and.. Fat basically, lol. I find it really hard to find clothes.Click to expand...
> 
> arw :( av u actualy looked an tryed on? they do all sorts of sizes in there xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah and they look horrible on. You get used to it after a while.
> 
> How's Chelsea feeling now?Click to expand...
> 
> she's fine hun, i now believe it may av been to much junk food frm the party she been at 2 at the weekend, i think it just layed heavy? but still aint allowed back to school till weds,
> its just me now my throat is killin, an this cough i got is drivin me mad, its a realy tickley cough an got loads of bad flem bk of throat :( an every time i cough i dribble abit hahaClick to expand...

You sound like you got exactly what I had. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ccmummy

argh been up all night coughin, an still no appointments at docs :( xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> argh been up all night coughin, an still no appointments at docs :( xx

They won't do anything. All they'll say is take paracetamol. Seriously, go drink stupid amounts of orange juice (I'm still drinking it, I can't get enough now, lol) and have some honey.


----------



## Rah

Ha ha orange juice Craving proving useful after all

hope you feel better soon


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> argh been up all night coughin, an still no appointments at docs :( xx
> 
> They won't do anything. All they'll say is take paracetamol. Seriously, go drink stupid amounts of orange juice (I'm still drinking it, I can't get enough now, lol) and have some honey.Click to expand...

think im gettin a chest infection tho, the amount of crap im coughin up an so wheezy, along with unable to swollow :( even hurts to drink

hope my son dnt get it, normaly an sign of a cough or cold with him, we av to go get him sum antibiotics an steroids xx


----------



## Laura91

Sorry i've been a crappy stalker :dohh:

We found out on Friday that we're team :pink:!

Shopped most of the weekend, some pictures in my journal if you fancy a nosey.

Hope everyone's ok! xx


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Sorry i've been a crappy stalker :dohh:
> 
> We found out on Friday that we're team :pink:!
> 
> Shopped most of the weekend, some pictures in my journal if you fancy a nosey.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok! xx

yey thats 3 of us team PINK :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rah

And me a team yellow xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> And me a team yellow xx

You know you want to find out... :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> And me a team yellow xx

didnt forget u haha just ment 3 of us avin girls lol

sum1 gotta av a boy, so prob u lol xx


----------



## Laura91

> Originally Posted by *Rah *
> _And me a team yellow xx _

Are you not finding out? I would've loved to have been able to wait and leave it a surprise but I don't think I could. The said yes the second the sonographer said "do you want to find out the sex?" :haha:

Although, OH tried persuading me into keeping the sex a secret... not possible!
Then he tried to persuade me to keep her name a secred.. definitely not a chance! :haha: x


----------



## Rah

I do and I don't I like it being a secret from everyone and don't think I can keep a secret we are not telling names either I managed that till 38weeks last time then told our parents but hoping I dont even do that this time 

In a different note baby has def found its kick over night not stopped all day can really feel it now makes me really giddy much to hubbys annoyance lol he's dreading the day I can feel it on the outside as he hates the feeling he felt it once with dd and never again he hated watching it as well lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I do and I don't I like it being a secret from everyone and don't think I can keep a secret we are not telling names either I managed that till 38weeks last time then told our parents but hoping I dont even do that this time
> 
> In a different note baby has def found its kick over night not stopped all day can really feel it now makes me really giddy much to hubbys annoyance lol he's dreading the day I can feel it on the outside as he hates the feeling he felt it once with dd and never again he hated watching it as well lol

I saw my belly move this morning (I think it was this morning) with lil' miss kicking. Hubby keeps putting his hand on my belly but at the wrong times, lol.


----------



## ccmummy

i think its amazin everyday its different, like 2day i actually saw ever a foot or an elbow poke out my belly, it was a round ball like thing xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i think its amazin everyday its different, like 2day i actually saw ever a foot or an elbow poke out my belly, it was a round ball like thing xx

I don't usually look at my belly but I was sorting my top out and saw it move :smug:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> i think its amazin everyday its different, like 2day i actually saw ever a foot or an elbow poke out my belly, it was a round ball like thing xx
> 
> I don't usually look at my belly but I was sorting my top out and saw it move :smug:Click to expand...

im gettin alittle worried :haha: as this baby girl seems to be VERY active on anight :dohh: dnt feel her a great deal durin day, but soon as i get into bed she starts hope she aint guna be noternal :dohh:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> i think its amazin everyday its different, like 2day i actually saw ever a foot or an elbow poke out my belly, it was a round ball like thing xx
> 
> I don't usually look at my belly but I was sorting my top out and saw it move :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> im gettin alittle worried :haha: as this baby girl seems to be VERY active on anight :dohh: dnt feel her a great deal durin day, but soon as i get into bed she starts hope she aint guna be noternal :dohh:Click to expand...

Elissa was like that when in the womb. When she was born, she would sleep straight through the night (and still does, never once woken unless she's ill). I had to wake her in the night to feed her.


----------



## ccmummy

OH wages av not gone in again, thats 2 weeks wages he is owed now :( we have just heard a rumour that apprently receivers r off into the company on friday so hope this is not true, right on top of xmas an a baby on the way :(


----------



## RedButterfly

Well last night was fun.. Not!! I'm casually sat on the sofa watching TV and hubby comes over to give me a hug but doesn't and pulls away.. My boob has leaked everywhere!! Walking up the stairs and I sneeze, I go "Oh for gods sake", hubby "You leaked again?", me "No I just peed myself" :blush: He laughs and tries to look at my PJ bottoms!! Damn pregnancy :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> OH wages av not gone in again, thats 2 weeks wages he is owed now :( we have just heard a rumour that apprently receivers r off into the company on friday so hope this is not true, right on top of xmas an a baby on the way :(

Go in and kick off.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> OH wages av not gone in again, thats 2 weeks wages he is owed now :( we have just heard a rumour that apprently receivers r off into the company on friday so hope this is not true, right on top of xmas an a baby on the way :(
> 
> Go in and kick off.Click to expand...

hes off in now, i carnt believe it ..

ur post need make me laugh haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> OH wages av not gone in again, thats 2 weeks wages he is owed now :( we have just heard a rumour that apprently receivers r off into the company on friday so hope this is not true, right on top of xmas an a baby on the way :(
> 
> Go in and kick off.Click to expand...
> 
> hes off in now, i carnt believe it ..
> 
> ur post need make me laugh hahaClick to expand...

I wouldn't leave until I had the money.

Glad I cheered you up with my misfortune, lol.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> OH wages av not gone in again, thats 2 weeks wages he is owed now :( we have just heard a rumour that apprently receivers r off into the company on friday so hope this is not true, right on top of xmas an a baby on the way :(
> 
> Go in and kick off.Click to expand...
> 
> hes off in now, i carnt believe it ..
> 
> ur post need make me laugh hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't leave until I had the money.
> 
> Glad I cheered you up with my misfortune, lol.Click to expand...

excatly he sopose to be at work tomoz, ive told him he aint unless he gets paid, coz this weeks work if for next weeks pay, so untill he gets squared up for the last 2 weeks he aint goin, 
well he settin off now so lets see what they av to say, last week they told everybody it will be in monday an then normaly pay day weds, monday came no wages so thought oh they mite jus put both in weds, an nope nothing, we r now overdrawn due to payments goin out ARGH!!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> OH wages av not gone in again, thats 2 weeks wages he is owed now :( we have just heard a rumour that apprently receivers r off into the company on friday so hope this is not true, right on top of xmas an a baby on the way :(
> 
> Go in and kick off.Click to expand...
> 
> hes off in now, i carnt believe it ..
> 
> ur post need make me laugh hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't leave until I had the money.
> 
> Glad I cheered you up with my misfortune, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> excatly he sopose to be at work tomoz, ive told him he aint unless he gets paid, coz this weeks work if for next weeks pay, so untill he gets squared up for the last 2 weeks he aint goin,
> well he settin off now so lets see what they av to say, last week they told everybody it will be in monday an then normaly pay day weds, monday came no wages so thought oh they mite jus put both in weds, an nope nothing, we r now overdrawn due to payments goin out ARGH!!!!Click to expand...

Pain in the arse working sometimes, isn't it?! Hubby's had this trouble before in quite a few jobs. I had this once where they didn't pay me for a whole month cause of their mistake. Glad we're self-employed now.


----------



## ccmummy

yer my partner use to half his own lorrys, he had 3, but then went an worked for a mate an he screwd us over for 30k, cudnt do out bout it as it was like cash in hand, so with oher hakf like a 1 man bandi, we had to sell lorrys just to life,

thankfully we dnt av a mortgage, as we bou the house off the family when his mum died 
then then he was out off work for abit due to no jobs, then was doin odd work here an there, then xmas eve just gone he was badly attacked an nearly died, so he only just nicely gone back to work :( 1 thing after another at the minute..
if finds it hard workin for sum1 else an shit wage, when he been self empolyed most his live, b4 he had the lorrys he was on oil rigs,
xx


----------



## Laura91

Hope you get things sorted ccmummy!

This weeks bump (a day early) against last weeks :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=514171&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352887560https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=514173&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352887569


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Hope you get things sorted ccmummy!
> 
> This weeks bump (a day early) against last weeks :)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=514171&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352887560https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=514173&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352887569

ur bump looks alot higher today huni :)


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yer my partner use to half his own lorrys, he had 3, but then went an worked for a mate an he screwd us over for 30k, cudnt do out bout it as it was like cash in hand, so with oher hakf like a 1 man bandi, we had to sell lorrys just to life,
> 
> thankfully we dnt av a mortgage, as we bou the house off the family when his mum died
> then then he was out off work for abit due to no jobs, then was doin odd work here an there, then xmas eve just gone he was badly attacked an nearly died, so he only just nicely gone back to work :( 1 thing after another at the minute..
> if finds it hard workin for sum1 else an shit wage, when he been self empolyed most his live, b4 he had the lorrys he was on oil rigs,
> xx

Have you managed to get his money?

It's Elissa's birthday tomorrow and I still haven't made her cake :dohh: So I'm sat here looking through all my recipes and decorations trying to find something suitable. Going to be a busy evening.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> yer my partner use to half his own lorrys, he had 3, but then went an worked for a mate an he screwd us over for 30k, cudnt do out bout it as it was like cash in hand, so with oher hakf like a 1 man bandi, we had to sell lorrys just to life,
> 
> thankfully we dnt av a mortgage, as we bou the house off the family when his mum died
> then then he was out off work for abit due to no jobs, then was doin odd work here an there, then xmas eve just gone he was badly attacked an nearly died, so he only just nicely gone back to work :( 1 thing after another at the minute..
> if finds it hard workin for sum1 else an shit wage, when he been self empolyed most his live, b4 he had the lorrys he was on oil rigs,
> xx
> 
> Have you managed to get his money?
> 
> It's Elissa's birthday tomorrow and I still haven't made her cake :dohh: So I'm sat here looking through all my recipes and decorations trying to find something suitable. Going to be a busy evening.Click to expand...

he went and nobody in office, he saw another driver there an told him he sed he spoke to boss this morning an wages will be gin in but didnt no when??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OH been ringin office all day an no answer still!!!


----------



## Laura91

Doesn't sound too good hun :hugs:

Is it a big company he works for or just a little one? x


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:



> Doesn't sound too good hun :hugs:
> 
> Is it a big company he works for or just a little one? x

its biggish but a family run business they av loads of factory men workin for them also av afew hgv drivers (which is wot my oh is) 

its a dairy company x


----------



## Laura91

That's strange then about the wages.. You could 'maybe' understand if it was just a small, piddly company and they were having money problems but if it's a fairly big company :shrug: x


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> That's strange then about the wages.. You could 'maybe' understand if it was just a small, piddly company and they were having money problems but if it's a fairly big company :shrug: x

i just hope the romour aint true about the receivers goin in on friday, coz if so that explains why no one been paid x


----------



## Laura91

Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## ccmummy

WELL THATS ME IN BED AT 6 PM :(
ive had enough of today, just carnt be arsed still not well, an lost my voice completely now :( 
cudnt get in docs again today :( i no they is probs not alot they can do but i defo need antibioctics or sumthing his is a joke now, my body is killin me all over, need sumthing i carnt cope anymore :( 
if they dnt fit me in tomoz an guna stand and scream the place down untill they do sumthing about it :( :( :(


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> WELL THATS ME IN BED AT 6 PM :(
> ive had enough of today, just carnt be arsed still not well, an lost my voice completely now :(
> cudnt get in docs again today :( i no they is probs not alot they can do but i defo need antibioctics or sumthing his is a joke now, my body is killin me all over, need sumthing i carnt cope anymore :(
> if they dnt fit me in tomoz an guna stand and scream the place down untill they do sumthing about it :( :( :(

Say it's an emergency. I do.


----------



## ccmummy

well i was layed in bed chillin until football cum on argh!!! fek all on tv now :( xx


----------



## RedButterfly

You can come do this silly cake for me? I'm going to end up going to bed at 12 :sleep:


----------



## ccmummy

bless ya, xx


----------



## Rah

Hi just in from work I'm shattered!! 

Hope oh gets his money Emma really unfair when they mess with money like that

Maria hope you have made the cake by now will send you my address for my slice lol 

Laura your bump def looks higher and bit bigger this week


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Hi just in from work I'm shattered!!
> 
> Hope oh gets his money Emma really unfair when they mess with money like that
> 
> Maria hope you have made the cake by now will send you my address for my slice lol
> 
> Laura your bump def looks higher and bit bigger this week

so do i huni hopefully will all be sorted tomoz xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Hi just in from work I'm shattered!!
> 
> Hope oh gets his money Emma really unfair when they mess with money like that
> 
> Maria hope you have made the cake by now will send you my address for my slice lol
> 
> Laura your bump def looks higher and bit bigger this week

It's made and cooling. Still got to decorate it.


----------



## Rah

What decorating are you doing ? Ate you doing a character?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> What decorating are you doing ? Ate you doing a character?

Minnie mouse.


----------



## Rah

You have to put a pic on once its done xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> You have to put a pic on once its done xx

That's if it turns out ok. So far I want to shove it in the bin :haha:


----------



## Rah

Happy birthday Elissa 
Hope the cake was ok xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Happy birthday Elissa
> Hope the cake was ok xx

Thank you. She's been naughty all day :growlmad: I got annoyed with the cake, so it's done spotty like minnies dress as the bow wouldn't do as it was told :growlmad:


----------



## Rah

Was she over whelmed ?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Was she over whelmed ?

By today.. No. She doesn't understand what a 'birthday' is.


----------



## ccmummy

well OH only got paid today :( but at least he got it,

im still unwell but alot better then i was
happy LATE birthday wishes to elissa

hows everyone else doin? xx


----------



## Rah

Im off to gp in an hr think I have got round ligament pain so going to see what he says the midwife said go to labour ward !!! I'm not going there unless baby is well on its way


----------



## RedButterfly

Thanks Emma. Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Rah

Good that he got paid without a load of hassle even if it is late must be a relief xx


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Good that he got paid without a load of hassle even if it is late must be a relief xx

thanks sarah x


----------



## RedButterfly

Just had KFC for dinner.. I want more!!

How are you both feeling now?


----------



## Rah

I just had a big fat pizza yum got some sweets for nibbles tonight 

Well I have been signed off work for 2 weeks, work are not impressed as its our busiest time of year and I feel guilty for getting them down it was busy last night when I rang in at 4am matron was in there now that's heard of!! 
I know that's daft but can't help it


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I just had a big fat pizza yum got some sweets for nibbles tonight
> 
> Well I have been signed off work for 2 weeks, work are not impressed as its our busiest time of year and I feel guilty for getting them down it was busy last night when I rang in at 4am matron was in there now that's heard of!!
> I know that's daft but can't help it

Why you signed off?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:
 

> Just had KFC for dinner.. I want more!!
> 
> How are you both feeling now?

:cry::cry::cry::cry: cow bag i realy wanted KFC but realy cudnt be arsed to drive 45 mins jus for it, an OH wudnt go coz he up at half 1 an was in bed at 7 :cry::cry::cry::cry: think il go 2moz with kids an get a HUGO BUCKET and MC D'S hahahahahahahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Just had KFC for dinner.. I want more!!
> 
> How are you both feeling now?
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry: cow bag i realy wanted KFC but realy cudnt be arsed to drive 45 mins jus for it, an OH wudnt go coz he up at half 1 an was in bed at 7 :cry::cry::cry::cry: think il go 2moz with kids an get a HUGO BUCKET and MC D'S hahahahahahahahaClick to expand...

You love me really! KFC is at the end of my road :)


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Just had KFC for dinner.. I want more!!
> 
> How are you both feeling now?
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry: cow bag i realy wanted KFC but realy cudnt be arsed to drive 45 mins jus for it, an OH wudnt go coz he up at half 1 an was in bed at 7 :cry::cry::cry::cry: think il go 2moz with kids an get a HUGO BUCKET and MC D'S hahahahahahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> You love me really! KFC is at the end of my road :)Click to expand...

ok dnt rub it in lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Just had KFC for dinner.. I want more!!
> 
> How are you both feeling now?
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry: cow bag i realy wanted KFC but realy cudnt be arsed to drive 45 mins jus for it, an OH wudnt go coz he up at half 1 an was in bed at 7 :cry::cry::cry::cry: think il go 2moz with kids an get a HUGO BUCKET and MC D'S hahahahahahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> You love me really! KFC is at the end of my road :)Click to expand...
> 
> ok dnt rub it in lol xClick to expand...

You live so far away from everything.

Did you manage to get Chelsea an appointment for her photo?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Just had KFC for dinner.. I want more!!
> 
> How are you both feeling now?
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry: cow bag i realy wanted KFC but realy cudnt be arsed to drive 45 mins jus for it, an OH wudnt go coz he up at half 1 an was in bed at 7 :cry::cry::cry::cry: think il go 2moz with kids an get a HUGO BUCKET and MC D'S hahahahahahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> You love me really! KFC is at the end of my road :)Click to expand...
> 
> ok dnt rub it in lol xClick to expand...
> 
> You live so far away from everything.
> 
> Did you manage to get Chelsea an appointment for her photo?Click to expand...

i feel like im at the end off the world sumtimes, our closest town is about 45 mins, away we av abit of a town like 15 to 20 mins away but all that got in it is a few shops fish n chips an couple of take aways :(

nope i didnt, but last month i had this women rnd who takes pics in ur own home, saves u goin to a studio, so at least ive got sum of them both xx


----------



## RedButterfly

That's good then. Elissa had hers taken today. Dread how they'll turn out. She hates a camera in her face thanks to the MIL.


----------



## Rah

I don't think I could cope being that far away from things Warrington town is 5mins then we have Liverpool Chester and Manchester all 30 mins away max 

Isobelle pulls a dodgy smile on photos but her school ones are ok we got them on Wed


----------



## ccmummy

well u no my bestfriend is due 4-5 weeks b4 me well we ended up after the count of 3 tellin each other our name we THINK we mite use.......

and guess what we both sed FRAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG AN U NEVA GUESS WOT ASWELL her babys last name will be hart to hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

anyway so me been nice decided she can av the name...........

think we guna go with miley ann hart (ann frm my mum)............

its the only other name i like :shrug: xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> well u no my bestfriend is due 4-5 weeks b4 me well we ended up after the count of 3 tellin each other our name we THINK we mite use.......
> 
> and guess what we both sed FRAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OMG AN U NEVA GUESS WOT ASWELL her babys last name will be hart to hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> anyway so me been nice decided she can av the name...........
> 
> think we guna go with miley ann hart (ann frm my mum)............
> 
> its the only other name i like :shrug: xx

That's my middle name too.. Expect spelt Anne. Hehe, your baby will have the same initials as me.. M A H!!


----------



## ccmummy

so ithought i wud take kids out treat um to mc d's an abit off shopping, ive gone an bloody lost my mobile sumwere :( looks like a new 1 for xmas for me xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> so ithought i wud take kids out treat um to mc d's an abit off shopping, ive gone an bloody lost my mobile sumwere :( looks like a new 1 for xmas for me xx

Have you phoned it to see if anyone will answer?


----------



## ccmummy

can not belive 5 young 14 yr old lads had fone my fone an got in touch, there mums wana be so proud of them coz not many nice honest people out there carnt believe i have it back :)


----------



## Rah

Oh my that's so lucky shame you can't tell people how helpful they were!! 

Shame about the name can't believe you both had the same name picked out!!


----------



## ccmummy

hi hun just seen ur bump in pics, that is defo a baby bump :)


----------



## Laura91

That's so weird about the name thing!

When I was at school there were two cousins with the same name in the same year - very confusing!

Glad you got your phone back! x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> hi hun just seen ur bump in pics, that is defo a baby bump :)

Thankies. Feeling her kick a lot more now as found out at the scan my AP is high. 

Where's your 20wk scan pic?

Last night I read through all our old thread when TTC. We went through some :haha:


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hi hun just seen ur bump in pics, that is defo a baby bump :)
> 
> Thankies. Feeling her kick a lot more now as found out at the scan my AP is high.
> 
> Where's your 20wk scan pic?
> 
> Last night I read through all our old thread when TTC. We went through some :haha:Click to expand...

*****Off to find bump pics*****
Back in a bit


----------



## Rah

OMG what a fab pic love the looking down shot 
You cant deny that thats a preg bump!!!! looks fabxx


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> hi hun just seen ur bump in pics, that is defo a baby bump :)
> 
> Thankies. Feeling her kick a lot more now as found out at the scan my AP is high.
> 
> Where's your 20wk scan pic?
> 
> Last night I read through all our old thread when TTC. We went through some :haha:Click to expand...

yey for feelin her kickin :)
scan pics aint that clear, no as gud as the 1 i got up lol
as 4 readin old threads i quite often go back an read :) we defo went throw sum haha

this cough is drivin me insane, i so run down its crazy, not sure if we r allowed to or not but ive ad sum buttercup syrup today, i need to try sumthing xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Thank you Sarah.

I don't even know what buttercup syrup is :haha: So I'm no help there. What did it say on the bottle?


----------



## Rah

I used simple linctus I think its the same sort of stuff you should be fine xx


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Thank you Sarah.
> 
> I don't even know what buttercup syrup is :haha: So I'm no help there. What did it say on the bottle?

omg maria u av neva heard of buttercup syrup???? is a cough medicine, think it wass ou b4 i was even born lol ita brown coloured an smells an taste yummy :haha:

it does say on bottle if pregnant consult doc b4 takin. i carnt in to see a bloody doc let alone consult him :(


----------



## Laura91

I have no idea with regards to taking it whilst pregnant but I *love* Buttercup Syrup! 

Pre-pregnancy I could do a bottle in one night just for a tickly cough :rofl: x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sarah.
> 
> I don't even know what buttercup syrup is :haha: So I'm no help there. What did it say on the bottle?
> 
> omg maria u av neva heard of buttercup syrup???? is a cough medicine, think it wass ou b4 i was even born lol ita brown coloured an smells an taste yummy :haha:
> 
> it does say on bottle if pregnant consult doc b4 takin. i carnt in to see a bloody doc let alone consult him :(Click to expand...

Nope, never heard. I hardly take medicine. Not unless hubby forces down my throat.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sarah.
> 
> I don't even know what buttercup syrup is :haha: So I'm no help there. What did it say on the bottle?
> 
> omg maria u av neva heard of buttercup syrup???? is a cough medicine, think it wass ou b4 i was even born lol ita brown coloured an smells an taste yummy :haha:
> 
> it does say on bottle if pregnant consult doc b4 takin. i carnt in to see a bloody doc let alone consult him :(Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never heard. I hardly take medicine. Not unless hubby forces down my throat.Click to expand...

it takes alot for me to take any medicine, but like i sed it was ot b4 i was even born, all u hear is ''get sum butercup down ya' frm like granmas an stuff haha ul av to look for it in ur local supermarket nxt time ur shoppin hahaha

different note..... i feel so sorry for my baby, think she is gettin realy pissed off with me coughin also, today has actually been my worse day of coughin, i havent sopped to the pint ive throw up 5 times due to coughin an also wee'd myself :blush: after that i just burst into tears, my kids got so upset bless them, OH packed me off to bed at half 4 an im still hear now, xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sarah.
> 
> I don't even know what buttercup syrup is :haha: So I'm no help there. What did it say on the bottle?
> 
> omg maria u av neva heard of buttercup syrup???? is a cough medicine, think it wass ou b4 i was even born lol ita brown coloured an smells an taste yummy :haha:
> 
> it does say on bottle if pregnant consult doc b4 takin. i carnt in to see a bloody doc let alone consult him :(Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never heard. I hardly take medicine. Not unless hubby forces down my throat.Click to expand...
> 
> it takes alot for me to take any medicine, but like i sed it was ot b4 i was even born, all u hear is ''get sum butercup down ya' frm like granmas an stuff haha ul av to look for it in ur local supermarket nxt time ur shoppin hahaha
> 
> different note..... i feel so sorry for my baby, think she is gettin realy pissed off with me coughin also, today has actually been my worse day of coughin, i havent sopped to the pint ive throw up 5 times due to coughin an also wee'd myself :blush: after that i just burst into tears, my kids got so upset bless them, OH packed me off to bed at half 4 an im still hear now, xxClick to expand...

I've pee'd myself loads of times coughing and sneezing. Hubby just laughs at me :haha: You defo sound like you got what I had.

Just got out the shower after being in there over an hour, trying to bloody shave :growlmad: And now my legs itch :(


----------



## ccmummy

ive ad it 9 or 10 days now, seems to be gettin worse not better, i was to sick this mornin so neva rung docs, rung um this afternoon when they re-opened after lunch, an they sed they av already had the surgery this mornin no doc in now till 2moz

i no we r a small village but it tks this piss, il set out below or surgery time thing

monday, mornin surgery, 1 doc
tuesday doc starts at 11 an finishes at half 4
wednesday am CLOSED re opens HALF 2 no doc tho till 4 shuts at 6 nurse 4 till 6 also
thursday YEY SURGERY ALL DAY pm nurse 
FRIDAY we av a nurse an doc but unsure wot times,

we only ever av 1 dotor here at at time, u can neva get in as its the same people day after day sat in there, they till u to ring at half 8, so u do it just rings till 9 am then ur on hold till about quater past 9 then they fianly answer an say sorry fully booked call agin tomoz AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> ive ad it 9 or 10 days now, seems to be gettin worse not better, i was to sick this mornin so neva rung docs, rung um this afternoon when they re-opened after lunch, an they sed they av already had the surgery this mornin no doc in now till 2moz
> 
> i no we r a small village but it tks this piss, il set out below or surgery time thing
> 
> monday, mornin surgery, 1 doc
> tuesday doc starts at 11 an finishes at half 4
> wednesday am CLOSED re opens HALF 2 no doc tho till 4 shuts at 6 nurse 4 till 6 also
> thursday YEY SURGERY ALL DAY pm nurse
> FRIDAY we av a nurse an doc but unsure wot times,
> 
> we only ever av 1 dotor here at at time, u can neva get in as its the same people day after day sat in there, they till u to ring at half 8, so u do it just rings till 9 am then ur on hold till about quater past 9 then they fianly answer an say sorry fully booked call agin tomoz AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH

I had the cough for about 2 weeks. Tried orange juice and honey yet?! Obviously not together!!

In my Drs surgery, we have 5 Drs in at all times and 1 nurse but it takes you about a week to get seen unless it's an emergency and you get one straight away. Infact I have the nurse on Thursday for my asthma review which will turn out crap, lol.


----------



## ccmummy

ive ad orange just hun, but not honey x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> ive ad orange just hun, but not honey x

Drink more orange juice for the Vitamin C and honey for the cough.. Trust me, it works. I now have a stash of orange juice in my frige and a squeezy bottle of honey in my cupboard just incase!!


----------



## Rah

19 weeks today yay 

That really makes me be thankful for my drs although I still all it
we have 3 nurses all times and 8 drs sometimes more 
they have changed it so we ring at 8:30 we get app that day


----------



## Laura91

Sorry i've been a bit quiet lately..

Hope you're feeling a bit better today ccmummy!

Went and changed our pram last night :blush: We got it from Mothercare on the babyplan so we can change it right up until it being delivered :) Originally ordered the Silvercross Linear Freeway but have now changed to the Quinny Buzz 3.

OH prefers the Quinny and I don't mind either way but at least it makes him think he's getting his way on something!

Lots of pictures in my journal if anyone wants a nosey x


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> 19 weeks today yay
> 
> That really makes me be thankful for my drs although I still all it
> we have 3 nurses all times and 8 drs sometimes more
> they have changed it so we ring at 8:30 we get app that day

1 week and 2 days to go :happydance:


----------



## Rah

And counting !!


----------



## ccmummy

Laura91 said:


> Sorry i've been a bit quiet lately..
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better today ccmummy!
> 
> Went and changed our pram last night :blush: We got it from Mothercare on the babyplan so we can change it right up until it being delivered :) Originally ordered the Silvercross Linear Freeway but have now changed to the Quinny Buzz 3.
> 
> OH prefers the Quinny and I don't mind either way but at least it makes him think he's getting his way on something!
> 
> Lots of pictures in my journal if anyone wants a nosey x

arw thats sweet, ur OH will feel like he is more involed maybe xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Well girls.. I just felt lil miss kick with my hand.. I think :dance: I thought it would be a while yet with the AP and my flab in the way. She's one active baby this evening.


----------



## Rah

Yay

I was just coming to say the same thing!! 
Lay in bed and def felt a few kicks just need someone else to feel them hubby refuses really doesn't like it so may just ask random strangers lol


----------



## Rah

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/th_20121121_082219.jpg

19week bump sure its smaller than 11 weeks lol


----------



## Laura91

Rah, i'm glad it's not just my OH! He finds it really strange - I have no idea what he thinks is gonna happen :haha: x


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/th_20121121_082219.jpg
> 
> 19week bump sure its smaller than 11 weeks lol

The pic is very tiny. I cant enlarge it.

Hubby is always putting his hand on my tummy trying to feel kicks.


----------



## ccmummy

well after last nights state i was in i honestly thought i was goin to cough this baby out, my underneath was in soooo much pain throw coughin i cudnt even sit down, felt like i was sat on a hard brick, im also 80% sure frm 3 am this mornin ive been havein very bad tighnings in my tummy along with pains, (think all the coughin an brought on BH???? im still gettin um now my tummy seems to tighen an go realy hard bout every 15mins, hope its nothin to worryin about an its just coz of the coughin :cry: i have read that constant coughin can bring on prem labour, realy hope im just readin to much into all this, guess il get more answers at the doctors, will update u all asap xxxx


----------



## Laura91

ccmummy - :hugs: Have you booked in at the doctors? x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> well after last nights state i was in i honestly thought i was goin to cough this baby out, my underneath was in soooo much pain throw coughin i cudnt even sit down, felt like i was sat on a hard brick, im also 80% sure frm 3 am this mornin ive been havein very bad tighnings in my tummy along with pains, (think all the coughin an brought on BH???? im still gettin um now my tummy seems to tighen an go realy hard bout every 15mins, hope its nothin to worryin about an its just coz of the coughin :cry: i have read that constant coughin can bring on prem labour, realy hope im just readin to much into all this, guess il get more answers at the doctors, will update u all asap xxxx

I'm sure you're fine. What time's your appointment?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> well after last nights state i was in i honestly thought i was goin to cough this baby out, my underneath was in soooo much pain throw coughin i cudnt even sit down, felt like i was sat on a hard brick, im also 80% sure frm 3 am this mornin ive been havein very bad tighnings in my tummy along with pains, (think all the coughin an brought on BH???? im still gettin um now my tummy seems to tighen an go realy hard bout every 15mins, hope its nothin to worryin about an its just coz of the coughin :cry: i have read that constant coughin can bring on prem labour, realy hope im just readin to much into all this, guess il get more answers at the doctors, will update u all asap xxxx
> 
> I'm sure you're fine. What time's your appointment?Click to expand...

my appointment is at 11 but its at a different village to me bout 20 mins there an back :growlmad: im guna set off now, coz of all this bloddy rain xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> well after last nights state i was in i honestly thought i was goin to cough this baby out, my underneath was in soooo much pain throw coughin i cudnt even sit down, felt like i was sat on a hard brick, im also 80% sure frm 3 am this mornin ive been havein very bad tighnings in my tummy along with pains, (think all the coughin an brought on BH???? im still gettin um now my tummy seems to tighen an go realy hard bout every 15mins, hope its nothin to worryin about an its just coz of the coughin :cry: i have read that constant coughin can bring on prem labour, realy hope im just readin to much into all this, guess il get more answers at the doctors, will update u all asap xxxx
> 
> I'm sure you're fine. What time's your appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> my appointment is at 11 but its at a different village to me bout 20 mins there an back :growlmad: im guna set off now, coz of all this bloddy rain xxClick to expand...

You not got car? Hope everything goes alright.


----------



## Rah

Hope everything goes ok at drs If your not happy id go to labour ward or antinatal day unit


----------



## Rah

Maria you don't want a huge pic far too scary lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Maria you don't want a huge pic far too scary lol

I do. I want to see baby bump :) And if that's your ickle doggy in the background :)


----------



## ccmummy

yer got car we now back to 2 cars in the house hold haha

ive got antibiotics, and doc sed bout tummy he sed its probs due to coughin so hard an stuff, an baby seems fine, an to just to take it easy, an if i loose anything to ring, mat hosp, im guna see how i go throw the night as im still gettin lots of tighenins an if still unsure ring my midwife, but she's kickin away like mad so seems ok xxx


----------



## Laura91

Glad your doctor thinks everythings ok :)

Hope it eases off for you soon! x


----------



## Rah

ccmummy said:


> yer got car we now back to 2 cars in the house hold haha
> 
> ive got antibiotics, and doc sed bout tummy he sed its probs due to coughin so hard an stuff, an baby seems fine, an to just to take it easy, an if i loose anything to ring, mat hosp, im guna see how i go throw the night as im still gettin lots of tighenins an if still unsure ring my midwife, but she's kickin away like mad so seems ok xxx

So glad everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Rah

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/20121121_082219.jpg


----------



## Rah

Is that big enough eeeks 
Thats Shankly sitting on the bed going WTF??? ha ha
Prob not the best pic but not took one since 11 weeks


----------



## RedButterfly

Glad everything's ok Emma.

Looking preggo there Sarah. Aw, look at his little tail wagging at you!!


----------



## Rah

I swear he thinks he's a lapdog he tried to did on my knee all the time lol at over 3 stone he's heavier then Isobelle


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I swear he thinks he's a lapdog he tried to did on my knee all the time lol at over 3 stone he's heavier then Isobelle

He wants mummy cuddles!


----------



## ccmummy

had a much better sleep last night yey! xx


----------



## Rah

ccmummy said:


> had a much better sleep last night yey! xx

Fab 
Have the tightening stopped?


----------



## Rah

I can't stop drinking coke full fat stuff had 2 glasses already :-(


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I can't stop drinking coke full fat stuff had 2 glasses already :-(

I have a fascination with Mcdonalds coke.


----------



## ccmummy

yer they stopped now x


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> I can't stop drinking coke full fat stuff had 2 glasses already :-(
> 
> I have a fascination with Mcdonalds coke.Click to expand...

Funny you should say that ... We went mcdonalds for lunch picked dd up and went straight there lol


----------



## Laura91

Ooh I love McDonalds coke! OH thinks i'm weird cause of how much they water it down but I love it! 
Also, I picked up two big bottles of pepsi last night at shopping, not normally a fan of fizzy pop but couldn't resist :haha:

So according to my notes, they didn't change my due date after my 13w scan :huh: I know it was only one day but I just assumed that they'd change my paperwork.. clearly not.

So anyway, my due date is actually 28th March 2013.

Although, i've still had my tickers and been updating on the right day :rofl:


----------



## ccmummy

bless my DD she getin realy mad with baby haha every1 has seen an felt her kick, as soon as DD goes to she stops, soon as DD moves away she starts again haha bless xx


----------



## Rah

ccmummy said:


> bless my DD she getin realy mad with baby haha every1 has seen an felt her kick, as soon as DD goes to she stops, soon as DD moves away she starts again haha bless xx

Awww bless 
I can't wait for kicks to become regular so dd can feel them since hubby won't :-(


----------



## ccmummy

i no all i seem to do is moan an worry at the mo but, u no at my scan i was told babys head is so far down, (kinda a gud job placenta is cover cervix) lol.....

well for ages now ive had all that presure underneath an she sed thats probs why coz baby head so far down.. well ive noticed its abit worse now, u no when ur due baby an babys head is engaged an u can like actualy feel hem like turnin head an stuff in ur rudies an the amount of pressure when u stand an stuff, will its like that in my bum an my front rudies? i can physically FEEL her pushing down!!!!!!!! do u think i shud contact M/W 2moz just to check, ive been losin loads of discharge today but its not white or clear its abit yellowy greenin color but very pale not dark xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i no all i seem to do is moan an worry at the mo but, u no at my scan i was told babys head is so far down, (kinda a gud job placenta is cover cervix) lol.....
> 
> well for ages now ive had all that presure underneath an she sed thats probs why coz baby head so far down.. well ive noticed its abit worse now, u no when ur due baby an babys head is engaged an u can like actualy feel hem like turnin head an stuff in ur rudies an the amount of pressure when u stand an stuff, will its like that in my bum an my front rudies? i can physically FEEL her pushing down!!!!!!!! do u think i shud contact M/W 2moz just to check, ive been losin loads of discharge today but its not white or clear its abit yellowy greenin color but very pale not dark xx

I love the way you word things. I get pressure in both ends. Chloe's head was right in my pelvis at the 20 week scan, that the sonographer had tilted the bed back so much that it looked like I was doing a headstand to get her head out. If you're that worried, I'd call the midwife to reassure yourself.


----------



## ccmummy

i just feel like she is realy ryin to push herself out, i darent stand to long coz the amount of pressure underneath an with her pushin i think god my waters r guna go in a min if she dnt stop haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i just feel like she is realy ryin to push herself out, i darent stand to long coz the amount of pressure underneath an with her pushin i think god my waters r guna go in a min if she dnt stop haha

I'm sure you're fine. She just likes to worry you.


----------



## ccmummy

u wudnt think ive ad 2 kids b4 haha things r just so different this time lol carnt wait to see M/W on the 4th got so many things to run by her lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> u wudnt think ive ad 2 kids b4 haha things r just so different this time lol carnt wait to see M/W on the 4th got so many things to run by her lol x

I don't see midwife until January.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> u wudnt think ive ad 2 kids b4 haha things r just so different this time lol carnt wait to see M/W on the 4th got so many things to run by her lol x
> 
> I don't see midwife until January.Click to expand...

i see her at 24 wks (il be just b4 24 wks tho) x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> u wudnt think ive ad 2 kids b4 haha things r just so different this time lol carnt wait to see M/W on the 4th got so many things to run by her lol x
> 
> I don't see midwife until January.Click to expand...
> 
> i see her at 24 wks (il be just b4 24 wks tho) xClick to expand...

Only 2 weeks (or so) until v-day :happydance:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> u wudnt think ive ad 2 kids b4 haha things r just so different this time lol carnt wait to see M/W on the 4th got so many things to run by her lol x
> 
> I don't see midwife until January.Click to expand...
> 
> i see her at 24 wks (il be just b4 24 wks tho) xClick to expand...
> 
> Only 2 weeks (or so) until v-day :happydance:Click to expand...

i no i carnt wait :happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm currently watching 'What To Expect When You're Expecting'.. Have you seen it?


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> I'm currently watching 'What To Expect When You're Expecting'.. Have you seen it?

No not seen it is it good?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently watching 'What To Expect When You're Expecting'.. Have you seen it?
> 
> No not seen it is it good?Click to expand...

I must be really boring. So far, I'm not finding it all that good.


----------



## Rah

Emma I would say get it checked just for peace of mind if your anything like me I would worry all the time I'm sure its all ok though 

I see mw at 21weeks not sure why she said to see her after scan ?? 

Baby being active tonight


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Emma I would say get it checked just for peace of mind if your anything like me I would worry all the time I'm sure its all ok though
> 
> I see mw at 21weeks not sure why she said to see her after scan ??
> 
> Baby being active tonight

Am I the only one not seeing midwife until 28 weeks?


----------



## Rah

I also have a friends who is a mw and can pop round when ever I need to and also I know the manager oftthe day unit at hospital who grabbed me a few times in last preg just to hear hb and fo a quick check lol


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Emma I would say get it checked just for peace of mind if your anything like me I would worry all the time I'm sure its all ok though
> 
> I see mw at 21weeks not sure why she said to see her after scan ??
> 
> Baby being active tonight

i just seem to worry this time round probs coz it took so long to get pregnant i dnt wont anything to go wrong :( 

im only seein her due to previous small baby for gestation an lack of water, so il be seein her quite alot after 24 wks, or she mite wait to see wot scan says in jan, if all is good il probs go back to normal x


----------



## RedButterfly

How long did it take you Emma?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> How long did it take you Emma?

to be truely hones my DD will be 6 in june, an ive neva been on any sort of pill or out since her, but neva realy tried to get pregnant its only realy been in the last 2 years i thought huh why aint i pregnant yet, an we realy started tryin if that makes sense!!!!!!!!!!! but with my DS an DD an afew m/c will all them i fell out of bed and was pregnant!!! hahahaha so dnt get why it took so long, xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> How long did it take you Emma?
> 
> to be truely hones my DD will be 6 in june, an ive neva been on any sort of pill or out since her, but neva realy tried to get pregnant its only realy been in the last 2 years i thought huh why aint i pregnant yet, an we realy started tryin if that makes sense!!!!!!!!!!! but with my DS an DD an afew m/c will all them i fell out of bed and was pregnant!!! hahahaha so dnt get why it took so long, xxClick to expand...

Just wasn't meant to be at that time. You needed your bump buddies :)


----------



## ccmummy

thats it maria hahahahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

The leaking is getting worse :cry: Sleep bras are useless!! The only other thing I can do is sleep topless with a towel under me. But it's getting cold at night :(


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> The leaking is getting worse :cry: Sleep bras are useless!! The only other thing I can do is sleep topless with a towel under me. But it's getting cold at night :(

Have you tried different brands of breast pads? Can't think if anything else to help!:-(


----------



## Rah

How's everyone today?

I'm in quite a low place at the mo all hormonal I think but I'm convinced oh is about to leave me I have no idea why but convinced he is just crying lots at the mo and being quite nasty to him so when he does leave it hurt as much I know its all in my head and I really need to get a grip but just so hard


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> The leaking is getting worse :cry: Sleep bras are useless!! The only other thing I can do is sleep topless with a towel under me. But it's getting cold at night :(
> 
> Have you tried different brands of breast pads? Can't think if anything else to help!:-(Click to expand...

Breast pads are fine but when you lie down, your boobs don't stay in one place, well mine don't, so it misses the pads. I've gone out and got a cheap towel so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> How's everyone today?
> 
> I'm in quite a low place at the mo all hormonal I think but I'm convinced oh is about to leave me I have no idea why but convinced he is just crying lots at the mo and being quite nasty to him so when he does leave it hurt as much I know its all in my head and I really need to get a grip but just so hard

Has he given you any reason to make you think he's going to leave?


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> I'm in quite a low place at the mo all hormonal I think but I'm convinced oh is about to leave me I have no idea why but convinced he is just crying lots at the mo and being quite nasty to him so when he does leave it hurt as much I know its all in my head and I really need to get a grip but just so hard
> 
> Has he given you any reason to make you think he's going to leave?Click to expand...

No don't think so I know I'm being short and snappy so he's prob just keeping clear I know I would I'm prob just reading too much into it scared he will leave coz I'm a mess


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rah said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> I'm in quite a low place at the mo all hormonal I think but I'm convinced oh is about to leave me I have no idea why but convinced he is just crying lots at the mo and being quite nasty to him so when he does leave it hurt as much I know its all in my head and I really need to get a grip but just so hard
> 
> Has he given you any reason to make you think he's going to leave?Click to expand...
> 
> No don't think so I know I'm being short and snappy so he's prob just keeping clear I know I would I'm prob just reading too much into it scared he will leave coz I'm a messClick to expand...

arw bless you sarah, i realy dnt no what to say to u, but i wud maybe get little one to bed tonight an have a chat with him, air ur concerns i no maybe easyer sed then done sumtimes, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> rah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redbutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rah said:
> 
> 
> how's everyone today?
> 
> I'm in quite a low place at the mo all hormonal i think but i'm convinced oh is about to leave me i have no idea why but convinced he is just crying lots at the mo and being quite nasty to him so when he does leave it hurt as much i know its all in my head and i really need to get a grip but just so hard
> 
> has he given you any reason to make you think he's going to leave?Click to expand...
> 
> no don't think so i know i'm being short and snappy so he's prob just keeping clear i know i would i'm prob just reading too much into it scared he will leave coz i'm a messClick to expand...
> 
> arw bless you sarah, i realy dnt no what to say to u, but i wud maybe get little one to bed tonight an have a chat with him, air ur concerns i no maybe easyer sed then done sumtimes, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

^^ wss


----------



## Rah

Well she's in bed so waiting for the what the hell was that about last night chat 
He's lit the Yankee candle though


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Well she's in bed so waiting for the what the hell was that about last night chat
> He's lit the Yankee candle though

Does lighting the candle mean something?


----------



## Rah

Just that he's making an effort small things in my mixed up mind lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Just that he's making an effort small things in my mixed up mind lol

Oh I see. I love candles. I have.. Way too many to count.

Got Elissa's school photo proofs today. Smiles in all of them :)


----------



## Rah

We got ours last week its actually a nice smile not a cheese one that we normally get lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> We got ours last week its actually a nice smile not a cheese one that we normally get lol

There's one pic where she's smiling just like her father. The stupid cheeky smile.


----------



## ccmummy

hope the talk went well sarah an u feel alot better 2moz xx


----------



## RedButterfly

How I miss stupidly hot showers :(


----------



## ccmummy

tell me about it, im achin all over today, sure ive done a workout in my sleep haha xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> tell me about it, im achin all over today, sure ive done a workout in my sleep haha xx

I've been awake since 7ish thanks to being kicked constantly for nearly 2 hours. She's got the wrong sleeping pattern. Sleeps during the day and awake during the night :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> tell me about it, im achin all over today, sure ive done a workout in my sleep haha xx
> 
> I've been awake since 7ish thanks to being kicked constantly for nearly 2 hours. She's got the wrong sleeping pattern. Sleeps during the day and awake during the night :growlmad:Click to expand...

thats like my little princess soon as i go to bed she starts,

but hey at least ur feelin her kick now :happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> tell me about it, im achin all over today, sure ive done a workout in my sleep haha xx
> 
> I've been awake since 7ish thanks to being kicked constantly for nearly 2 hours. She's got the wrong sleeping pattern. Sleeps during the day and awake during the night :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> thats like my little princess soon as i go to bed she starts,
> 
> but hey at least ur feelin her kick now :happydance:Click to expand...

That's the only good thing. I'm so tired though :sleep: Hubby proceeded to try and get her to kick once he woke up :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

arw bless x


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope everything went alright last night Sarah.


----------



## RedButterfly

Someone knows where my bladder is this evening. Everytime she kicks it, I feel like I'm going to pee myself right there and then!!

And.. I hate wrapping presents :xmas18: You always get that one stupidly awkward present to wrap and you spend about half an hour trying to wrap the bloody thing!!


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Someone knows where my bladder is this evening. Everytime she kicks it, I feel like I'm going to pee myself right there and then!!
> 
> And.. I hate wrapping presents :xmas18: You always get that one stupidly awkward present to wrap and you spend about half an hour trying to wrap the bloody thing!!

I love wrapping we do them all on xmas eve though so got ages to wait


----------



## Rah

Well I feel better today talked to hubby and I mean I talked he just sat there and listened mainly said he's not going to leave and wanted to know where I got that from which I have no idea 
But at the end of it I felt better so hoping it stays that way


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Well I feel better today talked to hubby and I mean I talked he just sat there and listened mainly said he's not going to leave and wanted to know where I got that from which I have no idea
> But at the end of it I felt better so hoping it stays that way

You leave it all until xmas eve, why?!

Glad you got it sorted. These pregnancy hormones play havoc with our brains!


----------



## Rah

Don't know why we just sit drink watch Santa Claus the movie build/wrap all presents


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Don't know why we just sit drink watch Santa Claus the movie build/wrap all presents

I love christmas films. Can't wait until they start.


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Someone knows where my bladder is this evening. Everytime she kicks it, I feel like I'm going to pee myself right there and then!!
> 
> And.. I hate wrapping presents :xmas18: You always get that one stupidly awkward present to wrap and you spend about half an hour trying to wrap the bloody thing!!
> 
> I love wrapping we do them all on xmas eve though so got ages to waitClick to expand...

we normaly wrap ours xmas eve, but been pregnant im guna start early not to early tho maybe afew days b4 xmas haha


----------



## Rah

Ok don't laugh but omg this has just hit me I'm going to have to give birth I need a hospital bag its going so fast Ahhhh 

On a funny note Isobelle says when baby comes out she might her your mouth -she thinks I'm going to 'sick' baby up lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Ok, I've come to the conclusion that you are both a little weird wrapping your presents at the last minute. Won't the kiddies find them?!

I'm going to pack my hospital bag super early this time. I only had it half done when I went into labour with Elissa. Bless hubby, tried his hardest to pack the rest quickly while I was in hospital waiting for contractions to start. And running to Tesco's quickly to get the things we hadn't brought yet :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Ok, I've come to the conclusion that you are both a little weird wrapping your presents at the last minute. Won't the kiddies find them?!
> 
> I'm going to pack my hospital bag super early this time. I only had it half done when I went into labour with Elissa. Bless hubby, tried his hardest to pack the rest quickly while I was in hospital waiting for contractions to start. And running to Tesco's quickly to get the things we hadn't brought yet :haha:

ok ive allways wrapped mine at last min due to, no storage space so i av to hide them in places u wudnt beleive so if i ad wrapped them the paper wud just rip anyway so wud av to re-wrap, other time ive hid them at mums an SHE LOVES WRAPPIN SO WRAPPED UM FOR ME...an ive gone xmas eve to collect but with her been an hour away thats there an back 1 year weather wasnt gud an didnt think i wud mk it haha so no i wrap xmas eve, haha


----------



## ccmummy

av got afew pairs left and the stuff to make um im bored lol
 



Attached Files:







orders..shoes 004.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rah

All hidden in the wardrobe here Isobelle has asked what the towel was hiding lol loft next year I think 
We open all presents get rid of all ties do she can get them out build big presents kitchen last year sylvanian families this year and fill the living room lol


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> av got afew pairs left and the stuff to make um im bored lol

They're cute.


----------



## ccmummy

ive found a tiny pair so guna do baby sum hehe


----------



## ccmummy

ohh and that names isit annika its enieka....anieca enieca??????? still dnt no how to spell it to haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> ohh and that names isit annika its enieka....anieca enieca??????? still dnt no how to spell it to haha

Pass on that one.

Christmas films are on my TV :xmas12:


----------



## Rah

I'm teaching Isobelle rudolph the red nosed reindeer for her xmas play not going great lol have 2 weeks to go


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I'm teaching Isobelle rudolph the red nosed reindeer for her xmas play not going great lol have 2 weeks to go

Elissa is learning christmas songs at school for her little show in about 2 weeks time. She came home the other day going "jingle bells, jingle bells". We wondered how she knew that. We got a letter Friday tell us they're learning christmas songs.


----------



## Rah

How much have weight have you gained so far?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> How much have weight have you gained so far?

None.. I lost 9lbs in the first trimester and haven't gained anything since. How much have you gained?


----------



## Rah

About 7lb not happy only gained 13 with Isobelle total day I went into labour and 2lb less 2 days after 
That's not going to happen this time


----------



## ccmummy

the name is like KNEE...CA!!!!!!!! I GIVE UP HE AINT HAVIN IT HAHAHA

as for weight not checked lately but i was 7st 8....an when i last checked i was 8st, 8?? put on a whole stone.... that was over amonth ago now i think if not bit longer darent check haha


----------



## RedButterfly

I don't like that name. I thought you had agreed on Miley?

I check my weight every other day or so. I'm not eating differently but glad I haven't put anything on.


----------



## Laura91

Sorry i've been quiet lately. Had a busy weekend sorting our house out and catching up on all the housework i've been slacking on :blush:

Re: Weight

Last time I got weighed I was 7lbs under what I weighed to start with. Haven't been weighed since my 20w scan though :shrug: I'm sure i've done some damage since then :haha: x


----------



## ccmummy

yer i realy wont miley haha,

i carnt belive i av gained frm the amount of sickness ive had, touch wood only felt sick these last few days :)


----------



## Rah

I'm not liking that name either 
I think I have gained from the eat all the time to try to stop sickness or keep something down
Hope the sickness has stopped for you xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I'm not liking that name either
> I think I have gained from the eat all the time to try to stop sickness or keep something down
> Hope the sickness has stopped for you xx

3 days!! Thought of any names?


----------



## ccmummy

i hope it as aswell, touch wood xxx


----------



## ccmummy

20 week bump and 22 week bump.......my 22 wk bump alot lower then 20 week bump aint it?
 



Attached Files:







20 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









22 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedButterfly

Looking good. Yup, tad lower.


----------



## ccmummy

i carnt wait till i get a bloody carpet haha, we been doin the house up wot feels like forever, but at least we aint in the caravan in the garden anymore haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i carnt wait till i get a bloody carpet haha, we been doin the house up wot feels like forever, but at least we aint in the caravan in the garden anymore haha

I want laminate cause the dogs keep ripping up the stupid carpet :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

tut tut naughty dogs haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> tut tut naughty dogs haha

Mhmm.. How are you feeling today?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> tut tut naughty dogs haha
> 
> Mhmm.. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...

not to bed felt shit this morning, went back to bed for an hour, woke up felt much better, now i got bloody heart burn argh!!!!!!!! hate it lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> tut tut naughty dogs haha
> 
> Mhmm.. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> not to bed felt shit this morning, went back to bed for an hour, woke up felt much better, now i got bloody heart burn argh!!!!!!!! hate it lol xClick to expand...

I always get heartburn. Especially before bed.


----------



## ccmummy

this is guna sound soooo wrong but wish i had took pro pic of my (*)(*)'s they r huge an gotta fill up with milk yet hahah


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> this is guna sound soooo wrong but wish i had took pro pic of my (*)(*)'s they r huge an gotta fill up with milk yet hahah

So are mine. Except mine are full :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> this is guna sound soooo wrong but wish i had took pro pic of my (*)(*)'s they r huge an gotta fill up with milk yet hahah
> 
> So are mine. Except mine are full :haha:Click to expand...

mine dnt even hurt realy anymore, only my nipples hurt :shrug: OH ad a little play haha defo nowt in mine yet haha


----------



## ccmummy

hmmm ok so ive just been checkin them out, an noticed right at the end of my nipples they is like a crustsy scap??? i picked it of...shud i av done opps???????


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> this is guna sound soooo wrong but wish i had took pro pic of my (*)(*)'s they r huge an gotta fill up with milk yet hahah
> 
> So are mine. Except mine are full :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> mine dnt even hurt realy anymore, only my nipples hurt :shrug: OH ad a little play haha defo nowt in mine yet hahaClick to expand...

Mine don't hurt but are heavy. DTD this morning, hubby playing with them.. I told him not too :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

what do u think to my other comment ^^^ shud i av done? neva noticed it b4?


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> what do u think to my other comment ^^^ shud i av done? neva noticed it b4?

That's dry colostrum m'dear. It's fine to pick it.


----------



## ccmummy

phew lol after i did it i thought opps shud i av done hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> phew lol after i did it i thought opps shud i av done hahaha

You are leaking but so little you aren't noticing.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> phew lol after i did it i thought opps shud i av done hahaha
> 
> You are leaking but so little you aren't noticing.Click to expand...

yer now ive picked it ive noticed they r abi wet at the ends haha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> phew lol after i did it i thought opps shud i av done hahaha
> 
> You are leaking but so little you aren't noticing.Click to expand...
> 
> yer now ive picked it ive noticed they r abi wet at the ends hahaClick to expand...

Mine are so bad, I have to sleep on a towel at night :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

arw no huni, bet that wakes u up dnt it, esp on these cold nights xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw no huni, bet that wakes u up dnt it, esp on these cold nights xx

Nope. I've actually slept better :haha: And having your own hot water bottle sleeping next to you, I don't get cold.


----------



## ccmummy

oh thats gud then haha, well im of to try an get sum sleep, catch u 2moz xxxxxx


----------



## Rah

20 weeks today yay me 

I can't think of any ideas to help you Maria other than bags on each one lol


----------



## RedButterfly

It's fine. You get used to it after a while :haha:

Not feeling too good this morning. Woke up to a stupidly painful itchy nipple. Had to put something cold on it which didn't particularly work but sent an achey pain across my shoulders and jaw line. My jaw isn't feeling too good this morning now. Just feel bleh this morning.


----------



## Laura91

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> what do u think to my other comment ^^^ shud i av done? neva noticed it b4?
> 
> That's dry colostrum m'dear. It's fine to pick it.Click to expand...

I'm so glad someone else asked this! I noticed it the other day but didn't dare pick it incase.. well I don't know but just didn't :haha:



Rah said:


> 20 weeks today yay me
> I can't think of any ideas to help you Maria other than bags on each one lol

Happy half way :) x


----------



## ccmummy

well after been poked an proded for the last hour,by 2 different doctors, im back home again, just dnt feel well at all head is killin me vision abit blury, pain in top part of my tummy, they was thinkin maybe pre-eclampsia but wee sample fine and b/p normal, im just well an truly run down, they think pain in top part of tummy is acid related?? checked baby over an she is fine to, just gotta rest, but thats all i am doin all the time is resting xx


----------



## Rah

Oh Emma that does not sound fun !!
Glad to know everything has come back normal though xx


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Oh Emma that does not sound fun !!
> Glad to know everything has come back normal though xx

this pregnancy just aint agreein with me at all :shrug:
been avin afew tightening again 2night, 

but im also worried as my cousin baby has spine-abifieder (carnt spell it)

an he is currently at leeds avin a major op, minimum 8 hours cud tk longer, an me an my cousin r very close an i carnt get hold of her, an ive not heard a thing hope all is ok, i wont sleep till ive heard sumthing xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

As they say. No news is good news.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> As they say. No news is good news.

well he went down got put to sleep an they cudnt get tube down his throat, do to lots of mucus turns out he got a chest infection so as been cancled now till thw 11th of december, but ur talkin a min of 2 weeks in hospital an she has 2 other children who r miles an miles away frm her :( she hopin to be goin home tomoz but when re-turns she hopein to b back home with baby for xmas :(

but the annoyin part is he was only in hospital last weel frm a fit, an had a cough the the doc or sum1 asked for a chest xray, but another sed no point or sumut, so it basicaly got missed, an all this cud av bee prevented bless them xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> As they say. No news is good news.
> 
> well he went down got put to sleep an they cudnt get tube down his throat, do to lots of mucus turns out he got a chest infection so as been cancled now till thw 11th of december, but ur talkin a min of 2 weeks in hospital an she has 2 other children who r miles an miles away frm her :( she hopin to be goin home tomoz but when re-turns she hopein to b back home with baby for xmas :(
> 
> but the annoyin part is he was only in hospital last weel frm a fit, an had a cough the the doc or sum1 asked for a chest xray, but another sed no point or sumut, so it basicaly got missed, an all this cud av bee prevented bless them xxClick to expand...

How old is he?


----------



## ccmummy

just over 1, they girls at leeds doin his sats an stuff b4 op were all fine also, it only came to light when tryed puttin tube down, did a chest xray whilst still asleep an its quite a nasty infection :( but with him avin to lay on chest for god knows how many hours they just carnt risk doin it, but he needs it done asap xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> just over 1, they girls at leeds doin his sats an stuff b4 op were all fine also, it only came to light when tryed puttin tube down, did a chest xray whilst still asleep an its quite a nasty infection :( but with him avin to lay on chest for god knows how many hours they just carnt risk doin it, but he needs it done asap xx

I'm sure he'll be fine. 2 weeks will fly past.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> just over 1, they girls at leeds doin his sats an stuff b4 op were all fine also, it only came to light when tryed puttin tube down, did a chest xray whilst still asleep an its quite a nasty infection :( but with him avin to lay on chest for god knows how many hours they just carnt risk doin it, but he needs it done asap xx
> 
> I'm sure he'll be fine. 2 weeks will fly past.Click to expand...

yer it will but when she has to go back its if she gets out in time for xmas, i no his health is more important but her other 2 kids r only young an r so far away frm her xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> just over 1, they girls at leeds doin his sats an stuff b4 op were all fine also, it only came to light when tryed puttin tube down, did a chest xray whilst still asleep an its quite a nasty infection :( but with him avin to lay on chest for god knows how many hours they just carnt risk doin it, but he needs it done asap xx
> 
> I'm sure he'll be fine. 2 weeks will fly past.Click to expand...
> 
> yer it will but when she has to go back its if she gets out in time for xmas, i no his health is more important but her other 2 kids r only young an r so far away frm her xxClick to expand...

What is he having done? For 2 weeks recovery in hospital.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> just over 1, they girls at leeds doin his sats an stuff b4 op were all fine also, it only came to light when tryed puttin tube down, did a chest xray whilst still asleep an its quite a nasty infection :( but with him avin to lay on chest for god knows how many hours they just carnt risk doin it, but he needs it done asap xx
> 
> I'm sure he'll be fine. 2 weeks will fly past.Click to expand...
> 
> yer it will but when she has to go back its if she gets out in time for xmas, i no his health is more important but her other 2 kids r only young an r so far away frm her xxClick to expand...
> 
> What is he having done? For 2 weeks recovery in hospital.Click to expand...

major op, he has a huge blugde on his back an all his bladder an stuff is in it, i dnt even no half the names what is wrong, he has no movement in his legs an stuff, to much to list plus i think they sed he will be satdated for the 1st few days after op, then gotta take it slowly see if he can wee an poo an stuff, which he aint doin at the moment then food etc x


----------



## Rah

Hope they get the Infection sorted asap so he's fighting fit for his op so he will be out for xmas xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Just think positive.


----------



## ccmummy

argh been gettin tightening again :( xx


----------



## Rah

Did you mention them to the drs ?


----------



## ccmummy

been in hosp all day, thought maybe prem labour, but thankfully they checked an checked an checked an all is fine im home now, and resting, if they start again ive got to go back in xx


----------



## Rah

Glad everything is fine


----------



## ccmummy

Hows everyone doin? Put my tree up tonight so kids wake up in mornin
And see it and they can open there 1st window of calender also lol neva put it up this
Early but thiught wot the hell xx


----------



## Rah

Had my scan Thursday all is ok team yellow got another scan on 20th Dec as she couldn't see the heart properly baby want playing the game lol

Had my xmas do last night was good night made me laugh how drunk people get 

My trees are up lights are on but that it so far will bw done by end of the night I hope 
Back to work tomorrow dreading it 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ccmummy

arw ur so strong i cudnt not find out lol, glad everything is ok with baby,

well u no ive got a 28 wk scan , and was waitin for my 34 week scan to cum throw well the 34 week scan as cum throw, but letter sayin its my 20 week scan?? tellin me all bout what they do an may not be able to find sex out an stuff?? hmmm better get this checked im at midwifes thursday so il show her it an see what she thinks xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Had my scan Thursday all is ok team yellow got another scan on 20th Dec as she couldn't see the heart properly baby want playing the game lol
> 
> Had my xmas do last night was good night made me laugh how drunk people get
> 
> My trees are up lights are on but that it so far will bw done by end of the night I hope
> Back to work tomorrow dreading it
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xx

Baby brain.. I forgot about your scan :dohh: Glad all went well.


----------



## Rah

I forgot as well lol good job hubby had booked the day off work lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I forgot as well lol good job hubby had booked the day off work lol

No little peek between the legs?!


----------



## ccmummy

FOR GOD F**KIN SAKE........................ got this big family sized pasta thing u can put in ur oven takes an hour to cook thought bugger it, sumthing simple, anyway get it out the oven an drop the f**kin thing ARGH!! i give up 2day, take away it is x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> FOR GOD F**KIN SAKE........................ got this big family sized pasta thing u can put in ur oven takes an hour to cook thought bugger it, sumthing simple, anyway get it out the oven an drop the f**kin thing ARGH!! i give up 2day, take away it is x

Oh dear. I hate cooking.


----------



## Rah

Roast dinner at my mum's tonight (working tomorrow) I hate cooking with a passion baking I can do cooking no thanks


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Roast dinner at my mum's tonight (working tomorrow) I hate cooking with a passion baking I can do cooking no thanks

Same here. Hate cooking with a passion but I'll bake.. When I feel like it!


----------



## ccmummy

im the other love cookin makein meals up etc, but bakin i hate lol x


----------



## ccmummy

doctors do my head in, my son been on antibiotics all week, and his asthma realy bad at moment he back on steroids, anyway just got bk frm out of hours doc, doc sed throw antibiotics away as they aint workin an il give him sum different antibiotics, i get home an the new 1 is just the same as the 1 i av at home argh!


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> doctors do my head in, my son been on antibiotics all week, and his asthma realy bad at moment he back on steroids, anyway just got bk frm out of hours doc, doc sed throw antibiotics away as they aint workin an il give him sum different antibiotics, i get home an the new 1 is just the same as the 1 i av at home argh!

Useless aren't they?! Elissa's ill again with the same thing she had last time that took about 3 weeks to disappear. I'm not bothering with the Dr's as they won't do fudge all. I just wish she'd act like a normal sick child!! :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

They make me laugh. I no they aint alot u can give for cough. So i am greatfuo they av give him antibiotics. But had um a week n nothin he gettin worse not better then to say they try sumut else an give us the samething. He is a serve asthmatic he needs help but no they wil just keep leavin him then hel drop we wil end up in hosp. An they av a go at me sayin ive left him to long. Like did befor. Feel rite sorry for hhim x


----------



## ccmummy

well ad him back at docs got different antibiotics, an he got to take more doses of steroids then what he is takin at the moment, so hopefully he will start t feel better soon x


----------



## Rah

How's he feeling now Emma are the ab's starting to kick in? 

Well was back to work on Sunday nearly killed me!! Worked yesterday as well off now till Fri though so happy about that 
Got nearly all my xmas presents sorted Isobelle keeps telling different people different things that she wants lol 
Had mw appt today all aslo found hb got mat b1 form and back at 28 weeks unless I have problems 
Baby really kicking now feels mad can't wait for Isobelle to feel it going to wait till its guaranteed for her to feel it


----------



## RedButterfly

Bet you can't wait for maternity leave!

Well girls, won't be on much as laptop is broken again and hate doing this off my phone. Just had my hair chopped off and coloured bright red. Feels so much better!!


----------



## Rah

31 shifts left lol 

I had mine cut for xmas do thinking of a colour before xmas


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> How's he feeling now Emma are the ab's starting to kick in?
> 
> Well was back to work on Sunday nearly killed me!! Worked yesterday as well off now till Fri though so happy about that
> Got nearly all my xmas presents sorted Isobelle keeps telling different people different things that she wants lol
> Had mw appt today all aslo found hb got mat b1 form and back at 28 weeks unless I have problems
> Baby really kicking now feels mad can't wait for Isobelle to feel it going to wait till its guaranteed for her to feel it

He much better today now steroids av kicked in. Peak flow still down. But he alot happier in his self. Xx


----------



## ccmummy

thank god its my midwifes appointment tomoz, been gettin painful tightenings again on and off all day, no regular pattern to them which is gud, just hurt when they cum, i just find it strange neva had these with my other 2 :( 

hope u girls r ok, feel lonely u guys not been on much :( haha


----------



## Rah

I'm here just done another day if xmas shopping only 3 more things to buy now
Isobelles preschool photo came today its fab 

What do you think the tightenings are? braxton hicks? I have never had them do don't know much about them


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> I'm here just done another day if xmas shopping only 3 more things to buy now
> Isobelles preschool photo came today its fab
> 
> What do you think the tightenings are? braxton hicks? I have never had them do don't know much about them

I dnt no hun coz realy carntnremember gettin B/H with other to i just went into labour with them to. So duno. My tummy goes rock hard an hurts last bts out a min the relaxes again its like when u get leg cramp butnin my tummy? Im constanlybthursty an drinkin loads so dnt thinknits lack of fluid? X


----------



## ccmummy

Sorry on fone bloody touch screen. Argh!!


----------



## Rah

I'm always on phone takes ages to re-read an change it all lol


----------



## ccmummy

Haha i tried to go back an sort it out but the little bar thinng just wudnt go were i wanted it to go so gve up lol


----------



## Rah

I am not getting very far with this name thing we have a list but I'm still not overly happy with them


----------



## RedButterfly

I've been getting tightenings on and off today. Some are uncomfy. It's just braxton hicks.


----------



## Rah

What times your appt Emma ?


----------



## ccmummy

10 oclock x


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I've been getting tightenings on and off today. Some are uncomfy. It's just braxton hicks.

They probs r hun. But didnt think b/h were ssopose to be pain full. Its my app today anyway so il just mention it. Been up most tje night with um. Seem to av stopped now x


----------



## Rah

What did mw say?


----------



## ccmummy

hello just got back m/w was running late, she sed my baby is very low down, an to keep an eye on them, as they is no set pattern to them as yet, so if i get um like every 10 mins, an last for like an hour then i have to ring an get checked, but they stopped again now, she sed im measureing 24 plus weeks, xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope all is well. Laptop is well and truely broken. New one it is.

V-day for me :happydance: Can't believe it's only 3 weeks until 3rd trimester. Where's the time gone?!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Hope all is well. Laptop is well and truely broken. New one it is.
> 
> V-day for me :happydance: Can't believe it's only 3 weeks until 3rd trimester. Where's the time gone?!

Happy V-day to u  mine in 2 days yey. Sumtimes i think its draggin then sum days its goin fast x


----------



## ccmummy

Well DD is now full of cold got a horrid cough. Ive scrubbed the house frm top to bootom. Encludin windows doors. Door handles EVERYTHING. Anything tontey an get rid of all these nasty germs :( sick of us all bein ill all the time :( xx


----------



## ccmummy

Happy V-day to me :) x


----------



## Rah

Happy v day Emma 
Happy v day +2 Maria 

Hope your both ok
I'm really noticing a pattern to this kicking now justbnot liking the 4am one lol


----------



## ccmummy

Thanks hun. My baby girl always starts kickin soon as i go to bed haa as long as she aint like that when here il cope lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

Happy V-day Emma.

Thanks Sarah.


----------



## ccmummy

How to spoil a beef dinner...satvat table with OH an kids with no bra on eatin away boobis r that huge theybr restin on table lmao to then notice a huge pool of watery white next to my plate....uep ive leaked all over :( carnt belive i didnt feel it til it was to late :( xx


----------



## RedButterfly

I never feel it till it's too late!! You get used to it after a while :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

first pic 22wk...2nd pic 24+....im gettin smaller hahaha she must be layed different today..
 



Attached Files:







22 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0









24 week +2 bump.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everyone I'm new here, I'm only 14 weeks pregnant . Anyone with me?


----------



## Rah

Emma def layed differently you look higher this week as well 
This leaking does not sound fun at all!!!


----------



## ccmummy

egg muffin said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here, I'm only 14 weeks pregnant . Anyone with me?

Hi hun me an the other couple of girls on this thread r all 24 weeks if not just under. X


----------



## ccmummy

egg muffin said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here, I'm only 14 weeks pregnant . Anyone with me?

Hi hun me an the other couple of girls on this thread r all 24 weeks if not just under. X


----------



## ccmummy

this cold morning school runs are no good for my boobies think im guna strap a hot water bottle to my chest nxt time xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Tis rather cold, isn't it?!


----------



## ccmummy

sure is huni x


----------



## RedButterfly

Well I now have no Dr and no MW. They have asked me to find another practice. Should be fun trying to find somewhere just before Christmas when I have my 28 week check up soon which looks like I won't be having if I can't find anywhere.


----------



## ccmummy

Why is this?? X


----------



## RedButterfly

Cause they're a bunch of twats. Cause I live too far away apparently. I got told I could stay as long as I didn't ask for home visits, which I never do or have done. Now I'm coming 6 months pregnant with no Dr or MW to turn to if there's a problem. Hubby is not happy at all!!


----------



## ccmummy

Aarw huni that is well shit. Is it for ur DD aswel? Is they another close by? i carnt belive it thats wel bad. Realy dnt no wot to say :-(


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup. Elissa was at the same Drs. She's not well and I can't take her to the Drs. There's one round the corner from me that accepts NHS patients. All I have to do is take our NHS cards in and fill out a form. Trouble is, I don't know where mine is as I haven't needed it since I was a child!!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Yup. Elissa was at the same Drs. She's not well and I can't take her to the Drs. There's one round the corner from me that accepts NHS patients. All I have to do is take our NHS cards in and fill out a form. Trouble is, I don't know where mine is as I haven't needed it since I was a child!!

I cudnt even tell u were mine is lol. Just pop in an tell them ur pregnant an the other doc as thrown u out. They must b sumway they can find ur nhs number think thats all they need ur card for x


----------



## RedButterfly

My number is on my maternity notes.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> My number is on my maternity notes.

doh!!! of course lol silly me xx


----------



## ccmummy

well for the 1st time today since been able to feel baby move, she is now kickin above my belly button so hopefully she has moved yey x


----------



## RedButterfly

I've been feeling Chloe kick my rib area for ages now. Hubby was able to feel her kick for the first time last night.

Well I've been and got the paperwork from the new Drs. It take 48 hours for it to all go through. So hopefully by next week, I will have a new MW in time for my 28 week check.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I've been feeling Chloe kick my rib area for ages now. Hubby was able to feel her kick for the first time last night.
> 
> Well I've been and got the paperwork from the new Drs. It take 48 hours for it to all go through. So hopefully by next week, I will have a new MW in time for my 28 week check.

my OH as been able to feel and see her kick for ages but she is that low down, im in so much pain in my pelvic area an probs got internal bruisin, also which keeps startin the tightenings im gettin, even midwife carnt belive how low down she still is, but today felt her kick above button so hopefully she wil stay there an give my lower belly sum peace lol


----------



## ccmummy

any of you girls been gettin shootin pains in ur front rudies??? x


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup. Got it now except mine is constant. It's kind of in my groin area but not. I can't put any pressure on my right leg otherwise I scream in pain. Hubby has to help me if I have to lift my leg. TMI but if I rub the area, it eases the pain a little.


----------



## ccmummy

I give up. Ive now woke up with swollen glans again full of cold argh!!!!! Why is this cough cold just circlein my family son had 2 lots of anitbiotics DD ad 1 and av ad 1 argh!! Feel shockin xx


----------



## Rah

Sorry not been on been working last 2 days Isobelle up all night coughing and being sick so beyond tired today and off out in a bit I need early night 

I cant believe the gp kicked you off the books for no reason glad you found another though 

Got my 20 week scan take 2 on Thursday starting to stress a bit don't know why baby active and I'm sure its just position why I have to go back as couldn't see heart properly rather than something wrong with heart


----------



## ccmummy

Everything will be fine sarah xx

Been back at docs with DD an i sed im ill again feel fluy and stuff an sed i need to book flu jab he sed no point yet coz we av ran out ufff!!!
Ive neva had so many colds in my life. Throat like razors blades again an tonsils kill x


----------



## ccmummy

Wow where did 24 weeks go. 25 weeks already mised a week haha. Hope u guys r all well x


----------



## RedButterfly

Well I had a fun morning. I spent 12am-3am in A+E on oxygen and 2 nebulisers. I have a chest infection :( Which was making me sick every time I coughed and affecting my asthma quite bad. My oxygen levels were quite low aswell. Dr was not happy. I'm now on anti-biotics for the infection and steriod tablets for my asthma. Fun!! Being sick while trying my hardest not to have an asthma attack is not easy :haha: But baby is fine and kicking away!!


----------



## ccmummy

Once them steriod kick in hun. Ul feel a huge difference my son on them all the time an he says its amazin how quick an well tjey work an hes only 8 xx


----------



## Rah

Oh no hope you start to feel better soon steroids are great little things!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

I've only had two tablets and feel loads better.


----------



## ccmummy

son suffers with eczema, but got this like rash ONLY ON TOP PARTS of his legs, no where else... does look abit like eczema but he neva gets it there an looks abit like tiny VERY tiny blisters? he says they realy sting, not itch??? ad afew days now?? any ideasxx


----------



## Rah

i know chicken pox is going around at the mo but not sure without seeing it 

I had a bit of a meltdown/panic attack in asda today i totally panicked thatcouldnt remember why i was there i couldnt breathe properly heart went fast and i was on the verge of crying well did cry one in the carpark the lady at the checkout must of thought i was mad/on something


----------



## ccmummy

No this aint chickhen spots hun. Il try tk a pic x


----------



## Rah

Is it possible for baby to bruise me? I swear I have a bruise where I was kicked constantly yesterday lol


----------



## ccmummy

I belive so yer as when i wa last at midwife when she toucjed my lower tummy i sed ouch it realy hurts an she sed with baby neen low she is kickin me in same places all the time so probs very tender an may also av brusing. So yep defo x


----------



## RedButterfly

Yes baby can bruise you.

How's your sons legs now Emma?

Been accepted by new Drs and MW. New Dr is fantastic. Did a full MOT on Elissa and has given her anti-biotics and inhaler for her chest and cough and anti-biotic cream for her lips as they're so sore and cracked that the skin was peeling off. Finally got somewhere :happydance: Will meet the new MW in 2 weeks time when I have my 28 week check.


----------



## Rah

New Dr sounds good!!


----------



## ccmummy

Yey for new doc.
He still got it but not as sore lookin just weird as its in on top part of both legs. I think its just his exczma?


----------



## Rah

I'm mad!!! In town looking for a few last xmas bits far too busy for my liking 

Got my re-scan at 2 bit scared but excited to see baby again Isobelle is coming with us as well so will be nice


----------



## RedButterfly

Let us know how it goes.

Only finished xmas shopping yesterday. Wrapped the last of them this morning.


----------



## ccmummy

I just need to get me veg then im done x

Gud luck for ur re scan x


----------



## Rah

Re-scan was fine baby measuring same as dates so all good still team yellow


----------



## RedButterfly

Glad all is well.


----------



## ccmummy

Glad all is well x


----------



## RedButterfly

Finally have laptop back but now we don't know where the charger is :growlmad: My SPD is getting so bad I can just about walk :cry: 1 week until 3rd tri.. Time's flying.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Finally have laptop back but now we don't know where the charger is :growlmad: My SPD is getting so bad I can just about walk :cry: 1 week until 3rd tri.. Time's flying.

i was just thinkin the same after tomoz will be last week in 2nd tri whoop whoop


----------



## RedButterfly

And just noticed that I'm down to double digits.

Got new phone today :happydance:


----------



## Rah

Well all is bad here dd has conjunctivitis and chest infection I feel poo and convinced eyes are not 'right' ah well 3 sleeps till xmas working sun and xmas eve if I can make it 

Yay for you almost being in 3rd tri this it when it feels like I'm months behind lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Your 3 weeks will fly by!! Everyone seems to be getting ill this Christmas.


----------



## ccmummy

i just realised im down to double aswell only coz maria sed lol...

as for every1 gettin ill...yep step dad got sent into hosp today he got a realy bad chest infection but also an abse's on his bum an needs an op...argh!!! xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Happy Christmas girlies.


----------



## Rah

Merry Christmas 
How does 3 hours of wrapping presents take 45mins to destroy?? 

And 24 weeks today yay


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Merry Christmas
> How does 3 hours of wrapping presents take 45mins to destroy??
> 
> And 24 weeks today yay

When a child is involved.. Easy!!

Happy V-Day :happydance:


----------



## ccmummy

hope u av all had a fab christmas xxx


----------



## ccmummy

WHOOP WHOOP....will be uploadin my last 2nd tri pic later, carnt belive im in 3rd tri soooo quick, hows u girls doin?? xx


----------



## ccmummy

24 week vs 27 week defo much more rounder lol
 



Attached Files:







24 week +2 bump.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0









27 week bump 2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RedButterfly

Hi girls. Hope you had a good new year. Had my new MW appointment today. She's lovely. I'm measuring at 31 weeks :shock: And Chloe is in a breech position. Been referred to a consultant in 3 weeks just to check growth and whatnot because I was on steroids for my asthma. If all is ok, I'm MW led care. If not, I stay consultant led care.


----------



## Rah

Bump is fab Emma xx

Wow measuring 31 weeks? Do you think they will scan at cons app get more accurate dates baby still has time to turn fingers crossed for you xx

Well I'm ok had a fab xmas in bed new year as I always am I hate new year and always in bed by 11 lol
Baby being naughty not felt movement for 36 hours then was only a tiny kick before that I think baby turned away but work not happy so popped in to get checked out they eventually found hb my bp 92/56 but baby only just started moving now really 
Got my glucose test in the morning dreading it


----------



## RedButterfly

I was a tad shocked when she said I was measuring that big. That's one reason she's sending me to a consultant, to see if they say that I'll need a growth scan. Funny thing is, I don't feel big at all!!

I hate new years. Had to stay up till 12.30am cause the dogs don't like fireworks and will continually bark.

Do you have a posterior placenta?


----------



## ccmummy

wow 31 weeks hehe

im at consultant and got growth scan on friday carnt wait to see her again :) xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> wow 31 weeks hehe
> 
> im at consultant and got growth scan on friday carnt wait to see her again :) xx

Going to make sure still a girly? Picked a name yet?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> wow 31 weeks hehe
> 
> im at consultant and got growth scan on friday carnt wait to see her again :) xx
> 
> Going to make sure still a girly? Picked a name yet?Click to expand...

yer il get um to check again lol, nope we still arguein over names lol x


----------



## Rah

Anterior plecenta 
I let the dog sleep in our room new year coz of the fire works


----------



## Rah

Well had glucose test this morning get results about 4 mw was rubbish at taking blood 4 attempts didn't let her near me again lol


----------



## ccmummy

gud luck with ur results hun and ouch 4 attempts :( x


----------



## RedButterfly

I have an AP aswell. Pain in the arse at times.


----------



## Rah

Results of blood are normal not diabetic


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Results of blood are normal not diabetic

That's good. I haven't heard anything about GD tests yet. Might be because I changed MWs.


----------



## Rah

Glad its done can continue eating rubbish ha ha don't think I would be able to self inject 
I wouldn't worry too much they test your urine it will show in that as well and if your not showing symptoms then dont worry 

Baby been very active back to its normal pattern so must of turned back


----------



## RedButterfly

Tested my urine yesterday and everything was fine. 

Glad baby is back to normal routine.


----------



## RedButterfly

Almost finished baby shopping. Got some more small stuff today. Only 4 more things to get, which I can get in a few days as they're small things that won't cost much and wash the baby clothes, then I'm done and can pack bag just incase I go into premature labour again.

How are you girls getting on?


----------



## Rah

Oh crap foes that team I should start buying?? I have actually brought nothing at all


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Oh crap foes that team I should start buying?? I have actually brought nothing at all

Nothing saved from Isobelle?


----------



## Rah

Well we have a cot but she sleeps in it as a bed so will need a new one of those threw Moses basket no clothes sold them all got a swing and maybe a play mat got the breast pump but 
No bottles or steriliser can't remember what we did with the bath think his sister had it 
Ok I'm off to make a list lol 
Take my mind off names I guess


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Well we have a cot but she sleeps in it as a bed so will need a new one of those threw Moses basket no clothes sold them all got a swing and maybe a play mat got the breast pump but
> No bottles or steriliser can't remember what we did with the bath think his sister had it
> Ok I'm off to make a list lol
> Take my mind off names I guess

Elissa has a cotbed aswell. Lucky Chloe will be in the moses basket for the first 6 months in our room. Hopefully we'll have Elissa in a proper single bed by then. We had everything apart from a moses basket as that was borrowed last time. Oh and we brought another bouncy chair as we're taking the old one up the shop so she has something to sit in when I'm working. Just need to get a bath seat as I actually have a bath this time and not just a shower.

Hope your list isn't too long!!


----------



## ccmummy

well all is gud with baby apart frm measurin 2 weeks behind, gotta go for another scan on the 25th january....but im abot confused when i had growth scans with other 2, the measured head an stuff...but this time she only checked blood flow throw cord??? strange, my consultant was away an it was a forigen person an i cudnt understand aword she sed or make out the handwriting!!!!!!! xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> well all is gud with baby apart frm measurin 2 weeks behind, gotta go for another scan on the 25th january....but im abot confused when i had growth scans with other 2, the measured head an stuff...but this time she only checked blood flow throw cord??? strange, my consultant was away an it was a forigen person an i cudnt understand aword she sed or make out the handwriting!!!!!!! xx

Didn't MW measure you a week ahead though?


----------



## ccmummy

redbutterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> well all is gud with baby apart frm measurin 2 weeks behind, gotta go for another scan on the 25th january....but im abot confused when i had growth scans with other 2, the measured head an stuff...but this time she only checked blood flow throw cord??? Strange, my consultant was away an it was a forigen person an i cudnt understand aword she sed or make out the handwriting!!!!!!! Xx
> 
> didn't mw measure you a week ahead though?Click to expand...

yep ive always measured a week head???????? So confused x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> redbutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> well all is gud with baby apart frm measurin 2 weeks behind, gotta go for another scan on the 25th january....but im abot confused when i had growth scans with other 2, the measured head an stuff...but this time she only checked blood flow throw cord??? Strange, my consultant was away an it was a forigen person an i cudnt understand aword she sed or make out the handwriting!!!!!!! Xx
> 
> didn't mw measure you a week ahead though?Click to expand...
> 
> yep ive always measured a week head???????? So confused xClick to expand...

Maybe you have a lot of water that's why MW measured you big.


----------



## ccmummy

duno coz she measured my tummy today with tape not on scan an im now 2 weeks behind?? like i say scan only checked blood flow throw cord so dnt get the whole thing!!!


----------



## Rah

How strange sounds like a rescan is def needed with proper measurements!!!


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> How strange sounds like a rescan is def needed with proper measurements!!!

yer sarah im there on the 25th 4 another scan so hopefully il get more answers an be less confused, dnt see midwife till the 8th feb x


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm having one of those days. I've had enough :growlmad: My stupid SPD can go do one :gun: My belt isn't working, sitting on my ball.. Nada and physio, I'm not going to bother with as that was a waste of time last time.

How are you girls feeling?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> I'm having one of those days. I've had enough :growlmad: My stupid SPD can go do one :gun: My belt isn't working, sitting on my ball.. Nada and physio, I'm not going to bother with as that was a waste of time last time.
> 
> How are you girls feeling?

im havein 1 of those days 2 :( my boobies keep leakin :( my pelvic an back is killin me kids drivin me crazy, got ACID ACID ACID nothin easyin it, carnt wait to go to bed but why i dnt no coz i wont slepp anyway :(


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I'm having one of those days. I've had enough :growlmad: My stupid SPD can go do one :gun: My belt isn't working, sitting on my ball.. Nada and physio, I'm not going to bother with as that was a waste of time last time.
> 
> How are you girls feeling?
> 
> im havein 1 of those days 2 :( my boobies keep leakin :( my pelvic an back is killin me kids drivin me crazy, got ACID ACID ACID nothin easyin it, carnt wait to go to bed but why i dnt no coz i wont slepp anyway :(Click to expand...

You sound like me. I'm always waking up with a wet arm cause my boob has leaked all over me. I hate my pelvis at the moment. If I could beat it up, I would!! I've always got acid indigestion. Gaviscon does nothing for me so went out today and got Tums as that's the best apparently, will let you know tomorrow if it works. I love going to bed but as you said, I don't know why I bother, I hardly sleep cause of my SPD as that's when it plays up the worst. Argh!! Pregnancy this time round is a pain in the butt.. Literally :haha:


----------



## Rah

I'm having a good day today sorry !! 
Normally have a bad back and still being sick but that's about it 
Thought baby was trying to have a peek of the outside world the other night the pressure was so painful but it decided it want going happen after 2hrs of trying lol I was not happy


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I'm having a good day today sorry !!
> Normally have a bad back and still being sick but that's about it
> Thought baby was trying to have a peek of the outside world the other night the pressure was so painful but it decided it want going happen after 2hrs of trying lol I was not happy

How did your list go?


----------



## ccmummy

i was sayin the samething to my pregnant best friend only yesterday i carnt belive how much of a rough time im havin this time round :( i sit an cry an think i honestly can not d this anymore got another 85 days left an just had enough :(

then i start cryin again coz i feel horrible and sorry for the baby for even sayin it :(


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a good day today sorry !!
> Normally have a bad back and still being sick but that's about it
> Thought baby was trying to have a peek of the outside world the other night the pressure was so painful but it decided it want going happen after 2hrs of trying lol I was not happy
> 
> How did your list go?Click to expand...

I WILL start it tomorrow ...


----------



## RedButterfly

I was thinking the same thing today that I just want it over with already but the best place for them is inside.

Get distracted Sarah?!


----------



## ccmummy

it sure is :) just 1 of those days lol, b4 we no it, it will all be over with :) xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> it sure is :) just 1 of those days lol, b4 we no it, it will all be over with :) xx

Have any of you two thought about what birth you would like?


----------



## Rah

Yeah for some reason I have no idea why never heard of it before but looking into hypnobirthing


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> it sure is :) just 1 of those days lol, b4 we no it, it will all be over with :) xx
> 
> Have any of you two thought about what birth you would like?Click to expand...

as naturally as i can x


----------



## RedButterfly

I watched some videos on youtube about hypnobirthing. Looks good, just not for me.


----------



## Rah

Yeah not sure yet still looking into it I don't relax during a massage so not sure if I will zone out properly might just see how far drug free I can get 
Managed Isobelle on gas and air after failed epidural she was spine to spine and I was cut and stitched and in slow 4 day labour so I'm hopeful


----------



## RedButterfly

Am I the only one who had a quick first labour?! I had gas and air with Elissa. Was given Pethidene but that was given a tad too late and didn't work until after :haha: I did want a water birth first time but because she was premature, I wasn't allowed one. Hoping to get one this time.


----------



## Rah

Mine was hell pains started Saturday 4mins apart Sunday turned away from labour ward Monday sweep Tuesday still going at 4 mins Wed went in at 23:00 told to have a bath swore at her then was finally 4cm 
Isobelle had cord round her neck I was cut had vontuse delivery (3rd attempt success ) the cord was cut as soon as Dr could see it delivered rest then she has rescue breaths and was a lovely shade of blue 
Had consultant 3 midwives and the paeds Dr as well 
I deserve a quick easy delivery this time


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Mine was hell pains started Saturday 4mins apart Sunday turned away from labour ward Monday sweep Tuesday still going at 4 mins Wed went in at 23:00 told to have a bath swore at her then was finally 4cm
> Isobelle had cord round her neck I was cut had vontuse delivery (3rd attempt success ) the cord was cut as soon as Dr could see it delivered rest then she has rescue breaths and was a lovely shade of blue
> Had consultant 3 midwives and the paeds Dr as well
> I deserve a quick easy delivery this time

Blimey. Hopefully quick and easy for you this time.

With Elissa, waters broke at 2.45am Sunday morning, went to hospital and got admitted. Couldn't sleep for the life of me with all the moaning and groaning from other women!! Contractions didn't start until 12pm and by 4pm, I'd had her. Elissa also came out with cord around her neck but was fine. Didn't cry just made a little wimper and went to sleep!


----------



## ccmummy

both mine was quick onces in labor.....
son was induced, about 10 am nothing happing, then i at 12 started gettin pains, hb kept dippin, the put that montor n his head, she was like oh u wont av himmby 1o pm tonight etc, then they need to tk blood of his head as had to see if i need a section or not she empty my bladder an out he popped my bladder must of been holdin himmback he had cord rnd neck also born at 4.35, so frm 12 only in labor for 4 an half hours.....

daughter i was in pain for 3 days on the 3rd day sed ur not in labor as ur only 2cm, sent me home gud job i went to my mums 10 mins away (an hour may of passed??? i was in to much pain to even think about time) i just no it was quick all of a sudden , coz nxt min i remember her hangin out in bathroom but she was only out abit an still in sack they sed i had to av her at hosp, so got me in aberlance an made me do everything poss nt to push lol.......but i do belive i was in slow labor for days xx


----------



## RedButterfly

I had a weird dream last night. Chloe decided to come at 38 weeks and I had her within 2 hours.


----------



## ccmummy

how early did u av elissa ?? xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> how early did u av elissa ?? xx

I had her at 36 weeks.


----------



## ccmummy

arw bless not to early then, do u think ul go early this time round x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw bless not to early then, do u think ul go early this time round x

I honestly don't know. Time will soon tell.

I would like to go early but not so early that we have to stay in hospital again but I wouldn't want to go so overdue that I'd have to be induced.


----------



## RedButterfly

Oh my.. I wish little madam would turn so she isn't breech anymore. I get the most awful pain just below my boob in my ribcage.


----------



## ccmummy

been out for a meal, an oh my god ive neva been so sick (well i have) but its even worse when u have a 30 min car ride home, god it was arwfull and felt like i was neva guna get home, my tummy is killin me now, im snuggled up in bed an guna try an sleep soon x


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> been out for a meal, an oh my god ive neva been so sick (well i have) but its even worse when u have a 30 min car ride home, god it was arwfull and felt like i was neva guna get home, my tummy is killin me now, im snuggled up in bed an guna try an sleep soon x

Eyes bigger than your belly?


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> been out for a meal, an oh my god ive neva been so sick (well i have) but its even worse when u have a 30 min car ride home, god it was arwfull and felt like i was neva guna get home, my tummy is killin me now, im snuggled up in bed an guna try an sleep soon x
> 
> Eyes bigger than your belly?Click to expand...

duno not felt right for the last few days realy, dnt no how to explain it, just dnt feel right!!! these BH are drivin me crazy also, an the lightening pains in my rudies r takin the piss, xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> been out for a meal, an oh my god ive neva been so sick (well i have) but its even worse when u have a 30 min car ride home, god it was arwfull and felt like i was neva guna get home, my tummy is killin me now, im snuggled up in bed an guna try an sleep soon x
> 
> Eyes bigger than your belly?Click to expand...
> 
> duno not felt right for the last few days realy, dnt no how to explain it, just dnt feel right!!! these BH are drivin me crazy also, an the lightening pains in my rudies r takin the piss, xxClick to expand...

I've been having quite a few BH recently, making me stop in my tracks.


----------



## ccmummy

not fun are they :(


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> not fun are they :(

Nope. Luckily they don't last long.


----------



## ccmummy

well im guna try an get sum sleep, xx


----------



## Rah

I never had a bh never had any last time and none so far 
I have decided since I'm 26 weeks I'm going into 3rd tri and also decided baby is coming at 38weeks now just need to convince my body lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I never had a bh never had any last time and none so far
> I have decided since I'm 26 weeks I'm going into 3rd tri and also decided baby is coming at 38weeks now just need to convince my body lol

I shall change the name of this thread now since you're coming over :happydance:

Ooo and you're in double digits now too!!


----------



## Rah

Yay for final tri 
Didn't notice my 98 was to go really must make that list

Isobelle being a nightmare today so I have told her she's not allowed out anywhere but really just grounded myself lol we normally go the library and was planning mothercare and tesco but no day in it is


----------



## RedButterfly

I would love a day where my child behaves!


----------



## Rah

Its so unlike her think thats why I think its so bad prob normal behaviour really does had a nap which is unusual and woke much happier


----------



## RedButterfly

Whether my child has a nap or not. She's naughty from the moment she gets up until she goes to bed. Been like this since she started school and quite frankly, I've had enough :growlmad: The moment 7.30 comes, she's in bed!!


----------



## ccmummy

yey we all in 3rd tri together :)


----------



## RedButterfly

Not long to go now ladies..


----------



## ccmummy

guna do 1 for my baby :)
 



Attached Files:







orders 002.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1









orders taggies 002.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedButterfly

I was looking at buying one of those.


----------



## ccmummy

arw il make u one huni lol most is michine sewed but sum has to be done by hand the only thing i say to my friends is im no robot so plz keep an eye on child with it....if u want 1 with the letter C on il do it...if u wud rather buy thats 1 insted thats cool


NEED HELP ON SUMTHING....... ive ad afew very very mild cramps, on an off over last 2 days, but notices baby isnt as active as normal? she does move but not as much as she normaly does??? what wud u do????????


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw il make u one huni lol most is michine sewed but sum has to be done by hand the only thing i say to my friends is im no robot so plz keep an eye on child with it....if u want 1 with the letter C on il do it...if u wud rather buy thats 1 insted thats cool
> 
> 
> NEED HELP ON SUMTHING....... ive ad afew very very mild cramps, on an off over last 2 days, but notices baby isnt as active as normal? she does move but not as much as she normaly does??? what wud u do????????

I shall let you know.

Have you checked with doppler first? That's what I always do first.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> arw il make u one huni lol most is michine sewed but sum has to be done by hand the only thing i say to my friends is im no robot so plz keep an eye on child with it....if u want 1 with the letter C on il do it...if u wud rather buy thats 1 insted thats cool
> 
> 
> NEED HELP ON SUMTHING....... ive ad afew very very mild cramps, on an off over last 2 days, but notices baby isnt as active as normal? she does move but not as much as she normaly does??? what wud u do????????
> 
> I shall let you know.
> 
> Have you checked with doppler first? That's what I always do first.Click to expand...

yer found hb....but she only moved about 3 times since 2 oclock and normaly she dnt stop xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> arw il make u one huni lol most is michine sewed but sum has to be done by hand the only thing i say to my friends is im no robot so plz keep an eye on child with it....if u want 1 with the letter C on il do it...if u wud rather buy thats 1 insted thats cool
> 
> 
> NEED HELP ON SUMTHING....... ive ad afew very very mild cramps, on an off over last 2 days, but notices baby isnt as active as normal? she does move but not as much as she normaly does??? what wud u do????????
> 
> I shall let you know.
> 
> Have you checked with doppler first? That's what I always do first.Click to expand...
> 
> yer found hb....but she only moved about 3 times since 2 oclock and normaly she dnt stop xxClick to expand...

Remember she's running out of room in there but if you're that worried, phone your MW.


----------



## ccmummy

think im just over reacting she moved now lol,


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> think im just over reacting she moved now lol,

:thumbup: 

Any of you two's sex drive gone way down?


----------



## Rah

I had a quite 48hours new years day and day after was in work and they sent me to the mw clinic to get checked heard hb with doppler then made me drink cold water the felt baby and it kicked and sent me on my way I had an app next day for gtt anyway so the said she'd check me again didn't move that much that night next day back to normal she thinks baby turned face in do couldn't feel it as much 
she took ages to find it with doppler though 
I would always get checked font care if I'm there every week and they know me by sight lol


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Any of you two's sex drive gone way down?

Hubbys has :-(


----------



## ccmummy

I WAS WORRIED SO U NO WHAT I DID DRANK HALF A GLASS OF SHANDY the kids fizzy pop shandy thing, not real lager if u get me, dnt no if it was out to do with that an the cold ness of it she moved haha, guna see how she goes an ring um in morning just to double check xx

AND YES MARIA MINE HAS :(


----------



## RedButterfly

Mine is near enough none existant. Feel for my hubby as he would have it everyday if he could.


----------



## ccmummy

my OH just the same, he wud av it all the time if he cud hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> my OH just the same, he wud av it all the time if he cud hahaha

Too much BD'ing trying to get pregnant :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> my OH just the same, he wud av it all the time if he cud hahaha
> 
> Too much BD'ing trying to get pregnant :haha:Click to expand...

hahah OH says ''god u was throwin me up the stairs now ur throwin me down um'' bless him x


----------



## RedButterfly

Bless.. Although I do like the way he said that! Hubby knows, that with my SPD, sex does hurt for me. We haven't DTD in god knows when. I don't know why he complains, I do occasionally give him "attention" :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

yer we do other things (sumtimes)....i just darent i have so much presure in my bits im scared to hahaha xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yer we do other things (sumtimes)....i just darent i have so much presure in my bits im scared to hahaha xx

Were you like this with your other 2? I couldn't get enough of him when I was pregnant with Elissa.


----------



## ccmummy

nope i was like a dog on heat ALL THE TIME hahaha crazy aint it x


----------



## ccmummy

my friend just had her baby boy 8lb 7 an half oz......next my best friend in feb....then u MARIA......then my turn :) xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> my friend just had her baby boy 8lb 7 an half oz......next my best friend in feb....then u MARIA......then my turn :) xx

Then Sarah :happydance:

Just had a lovely lavender bubble bath.. Well was more like a bath full of bubbles :haha: Only problem is my bump and boobs stick out the water :growlmad: Good things is, Chloe loves it when I have a bath and dances away in there. All you see if my belly wobbling everywhere.


----------



## ccmummy

yep then sarah, :) arw carnt wait feels like forever away everyone havein there babies,

i love gettin in a nice bath with lots of bubbles xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> yep then sarah, :) arw carnt wait feels like forever away everyone havein there babies,
> 
> i love gettin in a nice bath with lots of bubbles xx

Don't forget Feb is only 28 days this year. I think it's going to go fast. Well this pregnancy is flying by for me. I remember the day(s) I (we) got the BFP.


----------



## Rah

My baby is staying in there until we get a name and till I get my head round how to have a chilled birth lo


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> My baby is staying in there until we get a name and till I get my head round how to have a chilled birth lo

And until you get round to doing that list!! Any new bump pics from you?


----------



## ccmummy

oh yer forgot its only 28 days this year :) xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Well all I have left to get is nursing bras as they didn't have my size when we went to get them :growlmad: My hospital bag is half packed, well when I say packed, everything I've brought is in the bag just not out the packaging :haha: Baby's bag will be done in a few days then all that's left is for hubby to sort the spare room out, put everything in there and for him to pack his bag at the last min as it's only spare clothes incase I do actually get my water birth this time.. And then sorted!!


----------



## ccmummy

ive still got afew bits to get...need moses basket and afew little bits left on me list then im done xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> ive still got afew bits to get...need moses basket and afew little bits left on me list then im done xx

We got this lovely pink bear moses basket. I love it.


----------



## ccmummy

i carnt find 1 i like :( gutted i dnt av the 1 i used for other 2 :( it got put in garage for sum reason an went mouldy :( weres ur frm maria can u send me link or pic??????

other note... mine an my bestfriend joint baby shower in 10 days :) carnt wait xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> i carnt find 1 i like :( gutted i dnt av the 1 i used for other 2 :( it got put in garage for sum reason an went mouldy :( weres ur frm maria can u send me link or pic??????
> 
> other note... mine an my bestfriend joint baby shower in 10 days :) carnt wait xxx

Got it from Argos.. I'll just find the pic.


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm not one for girly type things but I saw this one and loved it. I did want the circus one from Mothercare if we were having a boy as I absolutely fell in love with it.
 



Attached Files:







7325953_R_Z002A_UC1249793.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ccmummy

arw that is sooo cute will defo be showin other half it, but he's more fussyer then me lol xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> arw that is sooo cute will defo be showin other half it, but he's more fussyer then me lol xx

Didn't cost much either.


----------



## Rah

Well I'm going to make a list soon then buy it then pack a bag lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Well I'm going to make a list soon then buy it then pack a bag lol

:thumbup: I'm determined to be oragnised this time as last time I wasn't.. At all!


----------



## Rah

Got ages yet my mum got some baby grows from next so at least baby has something to wear lol


----------



## Rah

Crying at the opening credits on one born every min not living ne much hope for the actual program


----------



## ccmummy

i no i cryed all the way throw it lol


----------



## RedButterfly

I must be the only one who don't cry at it!! 

Just had my anti-d injection this morning and check up. I'm now apparently measuring correct at 29 weeks. Someone isn't measuring right!


----------



## ccmummy

well that pain started again, an noticed she not been movin around as much, anyway was on the monitor for an hour all is gud, then had a scan to be told baby isnow breech, so almost nearly all of my pregnancy every time M/W feels me or i av a scan they tell me her head is very low down, so they seem to think the pain im havein is coz she has turned breech, but she got plenty of time to turn back round, its crazy how she has spent so much time head down to now be breech :( xxx


----------



## Rah

Glad all is well can't believe she's turned breech maybe she realised she shouldn't be there quite yet lol


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Glad all is well can't believe she's turned breech maybe she realised she shouldn't be there quite yet lol

me neither u wud of thought after all this time she may aswell stay there hahaha, still time for her to turn but knowing my luck this will be it haha, got another scan on th 25th then 1 on the 8th feb, but will be avin um every 3 weeks frm the 25th jan xx


----------



## Rah

I don't have a clue what position baby is in been trying to figure it out best part of an hour lol I think its lay across that my best guess 

Maybe she figured there Is more room breech sure she will turn in next week or so 
Is everything measuring on track so far ?
Got any names yet?


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> I don't have a clue what position baby is in been trying to figure it out best part of an hour lol I think its lay across that my best guess
> 
> Maybe she figured there Is more room breech sure she will turn in next week or so
> Is everything measuring on track so far ?
> Got any names yet?

ive always been told im measuring a week head but when consultant checked me she sed im 2 weeks behind???? so aint a clue hopefuly get more answers nxt time we go,

only name i like is miley !!??!!!


----------



## Rah

I don't like girls names either really having trouble ones I do like hubby hates lol
Hope its a boy at least it will have a name lol


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> I don't like girls names either really having trouble ones I do like hubby hates lol
> Hope its a boy at least it will have a name lol

we r the same we carnt agree on anything, i prefer boys names also lol xx


----------



## RedButterfly

I find girls names easy. It's boys I don't. Plus trying to find a suitable name to go with our last name is not the easiest of tasks!


----------



## Rah

Ok the big girl beds coming on Thursday so I can have the cot for baby so she thinks its just coz she's a big girl AND I have a pack of newborn nappies go me lol
My mum how ever has 2x box of nappies a box of wipes 3 vests 9 babygrows ha ha think I'm stressing her out?


----------



## RedButterfly

It's a start!! Managed the list yet?


----------



## Rah

No list yet going in the loft sat to see what I actually kept 
27 weeks tomorrow


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> No list yet going in the loft sat to see what I actually kept
> 27 weeks tomorrow

Officially third tri tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## Rah

Temp of 39.2 and going dizzy I feel pants 
Typical my week off work and I get ill had to cancel an extra shift tonight could of done with the money ah well baby comes first resting up dd going my mum's for a few hours anyway so I could get time sleep but now she's staying for dinner and a bath so will be me and the dog from 1 till 7 or whenever they bring her back


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Temp of 39.2 and going dizzy I feel pants
> Typical my week off work and I get ill had to cancel an extra shift tonight could of done with the money ah well baby comes first resting up dd going my mum's for a few hours anyway so I could get time sleep but now she's staying for dinner and a bath so will be me and the dog from 1 till 7 or whenever they bring her back

I'd go curl up with the dog and have a snooze :sleep:


----------



## Rah

That's exactly my plan


----------



## ccmummy

arw hope ur feelin better soon xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Wish I could take afternoon naps like I did when pregnant with Elissa. I think I went into hibernation when I was pregnant with her :haha:

If Chloe gets any higher in my ribcage, my organs are going to run out of room :haha: Be interesting to see if she is big or not on Monday.


----------



## ccmummy

these last couple of days im really strugglein, my thighs hurt, my back kills, my right hip realy hurts when walkin, with me only been small framed my boobies are HUGE now an they realy realy hurt, to be honest my whole body hurts :( hope this aint how its guna be frm now until the end :( and im soooo tired again :(


----------



## RedButterfly

Have you tried a hot bath?


----------



## ccmummy

yep huni an takin paracetmol even tho they dnt do anything, lol i think its just the way she is layed im startin to get abit itchy skin aswell, im sure i read sumwere bout itchy skin in pregnancy??? carnt remember tho, x


----------



## Rah

I can nap ok at the mo but if I lay on my left baby positions itself so it kicks me towards the bed so I change to the right baby moves and does the same its mad feeling the kick get stopped by the bed if that makes sence 

My back kills me I find bouncing on my ball helps but that's about it can't lay in bed on my back I have to roll out lol


----------



## RedButterfly

I get itchy skin too and bad restless leg syndrome.


----------



## Rah

Itchy skin can be many things skin stretching dry skin to puppp or something to with liver 
Keep an eye and mention to mw next time you see her


----------



## RedButterfly

I know mine's skin stretching as it's mainly just bump.


----------



## ccmummy

mine is alover body but not realy bad, and not all the time so not to worried, i dnt see M/W till 7th feb but at hosp on the 25th so il mention it to consultant x


----------



## ccmummy

Wel me an OH av completely chanhed our minds an we BOTH like the name courtney. And the C matches dd ds first letter x


----------



## Rah

Yay on picking a name still have a quick chat every night and still have nothing lol


----------



## RedButterfly

I knew you were going to choose another 'C' name! Do you have a middle name to go with?


----------



## ccmummy

Haha not sure on how long it wil last. As it wudnt be sumthing i wud go for but its growin on me an i do like it an its sumut we both like. As for middle names its my mums turn jer name begin with a c tho so we sed no matter wot we choose it will be ann my mums middle name. I no it dnt go but its very rare u say tue middle name aint it. An it means so much to my mum xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Hehe my middle name too. I never use it!! :haha:


----------



## Rah

Rant alert

Was at my nieces party on Sunday someone who we know but not that well was there could tell she was looking at me odd then I sat on floor as no chairs my sil shouted at me lol then 2 hrs later the woman said r u preg? In shock I answers yeah 6months I'm not just fat then walked out I am about a 16 UK and bump is the only thing that's grown was fuming walked off with my diet coke lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Smaller than me. I just look fat.

If that were me, I would of given a sarcastic answer. Some people need to mind their own business!


----------



## ccmummy

arw sarah :( glad u told her straight tho hahaha

my god my front rudie is killin me tonight, hurts all the time with lots of lightening things (wotever it is we call it)

hws everyone else doin, time is just draggin for me at the minute :(


----------



## RedButterfly

Lightning crotch?

Fed up.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Lightning crotch?
> 
> Fed up.

me to maria.... just had enough of everything at the moment :cry:


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Lightning crotch?
> 
> Fed up.
> 
> me to maria.... just had enough of everything at the moment :cry:Click to expand...

Only 7 weeks till full term.. 10 weeks if she decides to go to 40. Hopefully no longer than that.

Now my daughter is a different matter. She needs to buck her little attitude up :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

arw i think ul go early since u did with elissa dnt think ul get to 40 weeks x


----------



## Rah

Think its really dragging at the mo 
I think baby is traverse so no low kicks here 
Dd got her new bed today she's made up so cot is now free for baby


----------



## ccmummy

i think 3rd tri is the hardest 1 coz ur countin down the days and they just drag an 2... every 2 bloody min sum1 sayin ''heres my this is it'' i get soooooo jealous hahahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

Emma - Hope so. Just not too early! Fed up of seeing everyone's 'This is it'!

Sarah - Hope all goes alright for first night in big bed!


----------



## Rah

She's never fell out of the cot bed so hoping she doesn't fall out of this one don't fancy a trip to a&e 

I'm hoping for 38 weeks no more than 40 though I went into very slow labour at 40 weeks last time 
You can't go early you will really leave me behind well and truly!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm not going anywhere till you've had baby.. And then I still ain't going anywhere! Can't get rid of me that easily :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

its like my best friend, she has heres early, 1st 1 aweek early 2nd 2 an half weeks early so ive told her she is NOT allowed to go to early with this 1 coz il av longer to wait til its my turn hahahaha


----------



## ccmummy

Think ive sent myselfbin early labor. The snow ere is cumin down soooo bad but also thunder an lightenin neve known out like it shit myself xxxx


----------



## Rah

We had heavy snow for about 4 hrs this am then stopped 3" fell though! I was 'playing' in it for 2 hrs still trying to defrost 
Snowman making much harder than what I remember tummy getting the way doesn't help lol

Just cold here now no thunder or lightening or snow going to be an ice rink tomorrow 

My best mate Is preg yay will have a friend for some of my mat leave so excited


----------



## ccmummy

It was horrible i haye thunder an lightenin at tje best of times neva mimd in winter x


----------



## Rah

I don't mind as long as im in the house 
Some really bad storms in Florida on hol never seen anything like it couldn't wait to get out of Disney and back to villa


----------



## ccmummy

sorry was on fone glad u cud make out what i wrote hahahaha

god im a nervous wreck hate ot its my worse fear...an i belive its down to my child hood when i was little my sis an her mate locked me outside when it was a realy bad storm thought i was guna die :( neva been the same since xxx


----------



## Rah

That's really mean!!! 
I'm always on my phone so good at working out what it should say when people text me back and ask what he hell lol


----------



## RedButterfly

It's actually snowed here for a change. Quite heavy this morning. I nearly fell over 3 times in the garden this evening. Really aggravated my SPD.


----------



## Rah

Yay your 30 weeks!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup. Not long to go now!


----------



## Rah

Do you have a birth plan ? 
I didn't have one last time don't know to do one this time or not


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Do you have a birth plan ?
> I didn't have one last time don't know to do one this time or not

MW wants to do one at 34 week appointment. Probably won't stick to it. Had one with Elissa but didn't stick to it one bit!!


----------



## Rah

Maria your bump looks fab


----------



## ccmummy

Oooo my joint baby shower tonight carnt wait an carnt wait to see cake its guna be ace

Yer for ur 30 week huni xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Thanks Sarah. How's your bump coming along?

Have fun tonight Emma. Would of made you a cake if you lived closer. I enjoyed making the last baby cake I made. Although it took me 3 days to do!


----------



## Rah

Have a fun night Emma 

My bump is there still looks similar to 20 week pic was going to post a 28 week pic on Tuesday will let you know if I do


----------



## Rah

Spent an hr on my ball last night felt really good after no aches etc but today I can feel a pressure but its as if it its underneath if that makes sense maybe too much time on ball 
I'm tired today slept well last night hubby still asleep and its 11 am hmmm might have to ring the phone to wake him up not my fault then ha ha


----------



## ccmummy

thanks girls had an amazing night both babys got loads of girls such a great night :happydance: omg my cake was amazing picture just dnt give this cake justis its amazing :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1031.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rah

Looks amazing !!!


----------



## ccmummy

well thats me now 27, carnt belive i ws sayin in 27 when i want haha baby brain, well wont be doin much for bday this year been pregnant an all plus weather poo poo, just a nice chilled of day xx


----------



## Rah

Happy birthday !!! Hope you get spoilt xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Happy birthday!


----------



## ccmummy

Thanls girls x


----------



## RedButterfly

Had my appointment with the consultant today. All is well. Only measuring 1 week ahead now so can stay MW-Led. Only problem I have is, why do they write so messy in your notes that you can't read what they've written?!


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> Had my appointment with the consultant today. All is well. Only measuring 1 week ahead now so can stay MW-Led. Only problem I have is, why do they write so messy in your notes that you can't read what they've written?!

tell me about it, it realy realy annoys me when they do that, :growlmad:


----------



## Rah

I think I manage to understand 98% of it what happens working with them lol

Glad you can still be under mw care

Got my 28week app tues


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope all goes well today.


----------



## Rah

Just really want to know what position baby Is in


----------



## Rah

Well what a pain the was 10mins late arriving then I had to wait to go in urine ok blood done hr fine position well she doesn't know so still clueless 
Back in 4 weeks


----------



## RedButterfly

My MW has trouble sometimes because of the AP. Takes her a while but she figures it out.


----------



## Rah

She didn't seem too bothered really just said if I was close or going into labour then they would find out but not this stage 

Off to get a pedicure and nails done to cheer me up a bit got to have nice toes in l&d lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Well these last two months are going to be fun.. Not!!

Found out yesterday from our letting agent that our landlord has passed away so we don't know whether we have a roof over our head or not. Won't know until Friday. So spending the day looking for another house just incase. The only problem is, not alot of people take pets, especially with how many we have. Pain in the arse! This is not what I wanted to be doing 2 months before my due date!


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Well these last two months are going to be fun.. Not!!
> 
> Found out yesterday from our letting agent that our landlord has passed away so we don't know whether we have a roof over our head or not. Won't know until Friday. So spending the day looking for another house just in case. The only problem is, not alot of people take pets, especially with how many we have. Pain in the arse! This is not what I wanted to be doing 2 months before my due date!

How many pets do you have?
What a nightmare did you find any back ups when looking today?
Try to think positive (well as positive as you can) you could get a nicer place without loads of problems and love it there
I know its not ideal but try not to worry about it and take each day as it comes


----------



## RedButterfly

We have 2 dogs, 1 huge house rabbit and 4 rats. Most people down here don't even take dogs even though our dogs are tiny (my rabbit is bigger!). We're going out now to hopefully see if we can get some viewings.


----------



## ccmummy

Arw no maria the last thing u need at mo as sarah sed try n stay postive  

I get to see my baby girl again in friday  an hopefully my actualy consultant wil be there which i can understand and get more info frm :-\ x


----------



## RedButterfly

Not long til you see her.

House number 1 = No pets
House number 2 = Accepts every other pet except dogs. My dogs aren't going anywhere!
House number 3 = No dogs

Onto another subject, I'm pretty sure I just lost a fair bit amount of my mucus plug.


----------



## ccmummy

Arq no about house. But sounds horrible for be to ask but did u tk a pic. Just i think i keep loosein bit i didnt tk a pic tho but when i spoke to midwife see sed it re grows anyway?!? Xxs


----------



## RedButterfly

No I didn't. Looked like a big blob of snot. Literally just fell onto the toilet paper. Just a bit bigger than a 50p. Yeah, it can regenerate itself.


----------



## ccmummy

Yer sounds like mine. Carnt remember losin it with other to i wud of done but must of been when in labor. Xx


----------



## RedButterfly

I lost mine in labour just before going up to the delivery suite.


----------



## ccmummy

What happens if urs dnt grow back? With u avin elissa early they is a gud chance ul av this 1 early. U abit scared? Xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> What happens if urs dnt grow back? With u avin elissa early they is a gud chance ul av this 1 early. U abit scared? Xx

I'll text my MW tomorrow but no not really. I can feel she's up high and not engaged.


----------



## ccmummy

glad ur not worryin hun, and ur guna txt her 2moz :) xx


----------



## Rah

Well think i have managed to sort my leave date and shifts out so just going to wait and see what my duty says when it comes out in a few weeks hoping that it will be what i have asked for 

Well my good news is hubby has a job!! starts in 3 weeks so made up get redundancy money and he has a new job hes already planning what to spend it on was looking at holidays last night for oct 14 to florida i think its too early as baby will be 18m but he just said we can go again when baby is 3 (which is my idea to go 1st time round didnt plan on a trip in the middle) did ask where the hell he is getting all this money from he said he will find it MEN they just doing get it lol
so im looking at a little trip to cornwall this year and maybe venture to a beach hol next year We will see who wins prob him coz i do love florida and DD loved it so much but with a 18m old? just not convinced its a good idea


----------



## RedButterfly

I love going to Cornwall but haven't been in, I think 6-7 years. And it looks like we won't be going on holiday anytime soon.

Glad your hubby now has a job.


----------



## ccmummy

well the scans ive been avin av been to just check blood flow throw cord an to mk sure i av enough water rnd baby, which i kinda gatherd in the end.....well when i was last there 3 weeks ago i was measurin 2 weeks behind, now i measuring 4 weeks behind consultant not happy an i gotta o bk in 2 weeks for a proper growth scan, which falls on the day im already avin a scan done to check placenta so kills 2 birds in 1, after scan im seeing consultant and we will o frm there i guess :thumbup:


----------



## RedButterfly

Are they measuring your fundal height as small?


----------



## ccmummy

She measures me.with a tape measure. She nos im only small framed etc but not happy with lack of growth an stuff. Frm measurein aweek ahead. To now been 4 weeks behind consultant not happy an just wants to mmk sure.all is gud will LO. But im not happy with gtowth n stuff. If i lay down my belly flat as a pancake. I feel im gettin smaller not bigger x


----------



## Rah

2 weeks is a long wait on your side hope everything is ok and baby is hiding in there and being very clever with positions!!


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> 2 weeks is a long wait on your side hope everything is ok and baby is hiding in there and being very clever with positions!!

it is a long wait for me there on the 8th but its to give LO time to see if any change xx


----------



## RedButterfly

One of these days, you're just going to 'pop' :)


----------



## ccmummy

:winkwink: ive washed ironed and packed babys hospital bag, just because im bored lol and got everything i want for her to take to hospital no doubt il change my mind and it will be packed and un packed like a thousand times hahaha

not done mine yet as i just need to get afew more things for me i.e granny knickers etc lol x


----------



## Rah

I don't have clothes for baby yet mum has some so will just use those and buy pink/blue when born 
Really will make a list soon need most of it ha ha 
Last time I was all done by 23 weeks and waited and waited 

Got a poorly dd temp and vomiting so managed to convince hubby I needed to stay off work with her so got a nice nap he was gutted he had to go in ha ha


----------



## Rah

Holiday booked Friday 5th July can't wait just hope I'm ok to go and not a zombie


----------



## RedButterfly

Where you going?


----------



## Rah

Centre parks elveden park can't wait my mum and dad coming as well so hope I can have a chill with baby


----------



## RedButterfly

Something to look forward too. Would love a holiday but won't be going on one for another good few years.


----------



## Rah

I was looking haven caravan in cornwall but using hubbys redundancy money so excited


----------



## RedButterfly

I'd be counting down the days!


----------



## ccmummy

yey for bookin ur holiday
i wont be goin anywere either this year maria, still got a house half finished and was realy wantin bathroom an kitchen doin b4 baby cums, but just dnt av the money to carryin on with the work at the min :( i still dnt av a bedroom carpet :( im just glad to be in the house an not in the caravan in bk garden xx


----------



## Rah

29 weeks feel this is going so slow 
Feel so tired all the time cent wait to drop hrs in work and then finish half debating bringing mat leave forward at the mo it starts at 38 weeks finish 36 with hols next 7 weeks seem to be ages away


----------



## RedButterfly

Know the feeling there. I'm always tired.

Well ladies, our house is being sold. The landlord was in a serious amount of debt with the bank over this house so it's now in the banks hands and they are selling. Luckily, my DH's ex uncle (I think) but very good family friend, was going to buy this house but no-one will take him seriously. But.. There is another house, 10 houses up in our road that is for sell so he's going to buy that and we will rent to buy off him. So hopefully will be moving soon.


----------



## ccmummy

glad things are startin to look up for you maria, last thin u need at moment will u be moved b4 baby??

gettin sum right tightening and pressure today ;-/ when i walked back frm doin school run this morning i had to stop until 1 of the tightenings went away was quite painful not had another like that tho thank god x


----------



## RedButterfly

Well he's now in a bidding war with someone else. This other person wants to buy it, do it up and rent it. Where as our person just wants to buy it and we do it up ourself. But so far we're the highest bidder, so fingers crossed it stays that way as we really want this house being it's in the same road so not far from school and our shop. And if we do get it, yes we'll be moved before baby is here.

I've been getting a few period like cramps the past few days. Baby is moving alright so I'm guessing it's just stretching cramps.


----------



## ccmummy

as u both no i live in a very small villae an quite alot of kids r off school with this, my DD AND DS av been in contact on a reg basis with sum of the kids who now have it? im so worried coz aint it dangerous for us pregnant ladies? xx


----------



## Rah

Ok I'm lost sorry
Been in contact with what??


----------



## ccmummy

scarlet fever???


----------



## Rah

I think its not a risk to baby while preg but baby can catch it if you have it when give birth

My understanding is its bacterial and starts with sore throat then rash its the strep bug which is quite common


----------



## ccmummy

cheers huni, just hope my kids dnt get it then il be fine lol


----------



## ccmummy

well my best friend only got 18 days until due date sooo jealous hahaha plus her other to were early, so she could go anytime realy x


----------



## Rah

Awww seems like we have forever to go
Our labour ward is being renovated so moving for 10 weeks to a different area so I might be one of the 1st people to use it when it opens all going well!! 
Started listening to my hypnotherapy cds will see if it works


----------



## ccmummy

arw u could be the 1st to use the new suite that will be nice :) i no ive told my friend to keep her legs crossed and not to go to early coz it will mean ive got even longer to wait hahahahahaha xx


----------



## Rah

Hi how is everyone? 
I'm ok tired after working sun and Mon lucky dd wants to play with dolls so I can chill a bit 
Had a scan yesterday at work just because I can  got to have a perk!! All is fine cord not near neck so relaxing bit more that not going to have problems like last time he asked if I was nearly 30 weeks I was 29+6 so he was happy with that 
Was strange seeing such a big baby compared to 12 & 20 week scans
Baby is transverse as I thought even hot the head on the right side!! Still didn't find out sex although he said its in perfect position and he can see which it is I looked but not a clue ha ha will find out soon enough


----------



## ccmummy

yey for 30 weeks sarah, urs seem to be flyin by to me haha, and thats got to be the perks of the job ey!! lol

im ok got M/W thursday, the scan friday x


----------



## Rah

ccmummy said:


> scarlet fever???

On computer and just seen the full post where the scarlet fever was in the title down side for only ever using my phone you must of thought i was mad asking when it was right there ha ha


----------



## Rah

ccmummy said:


> yey for 30 weeks sarah, urs seem to be flyin by to me haha, and thats got to be the perks of the job ey!! lol
> 
> im ok got M/W thursday, the scan friday x

im starting to think i need to start planning a bit lol
i got some baby grows out of the loft and decided i needed a new moses basket so going to buy a new one hubby decided need a new play mat?? why im not sure but there you go and he wants a new bouncer as well so let him ha ha 

I dont think its going that fast until i look at how long i have left in work and thats not long and the requests are out and im writing mat leave YAY
2 full weeks, a week of 2 days then 1.5 days then a 7hr week lol cant wait

Been across to where the delivery rooms have moved to and they are ok not too bad still want to be in the new rooms when the open up might go and shout at the workmen lol get them to hurry up

Scan is about the only perk to the job saw the consultant on corridor and he asked how i was so i just asked for a scan he was like yeah come at 4 then said as i was leaving when do you want the next one?
I said i will try not to have another one as i know everything is fine now and if it changes it will stress me out and i am not having that i am going to be mega chilled (i hope) 

I cant believe that your scan is friday that has gone really fast seemed like when you said 2 weeks it was going to take forever!

My friend had her 12 week scan yesterday all is good so baby will have a play mate come aug!


----------



## ccmummy

i no i cudnt believe i had 2 weeks to wait, but i can see there point with me already avin 1 done may aswell get it at the same time, plus they carnt seem to worried to leave me 2 weeks, but they did say will give baby chance to make a change, hopefully she is just all curled up in a ball, and ive nothing to worry about lol 

yer u let hubby buy wot he wants hahahaha
and as for u avin another scan done, if u can wait it out thats great, but i wud be there all the time hahahaha xxx


----------



## ccmummy

Ok so i carnt stay of the loo today so nervous. Wel midwife yesyerday went ok i guess. But left thinkin she nos sumut i dnt coz she wont guna mk me another appointment i questiond it n she sed to b honestt unsure wot they guna do with u. Il mk u one but cancle it??? She sed ive only just grown a cm so only just measurin 28cm now :-\ she also sed babys head is rite on the brim of pelvic just the way she was with me an the things she was sayin i think she nos sumut i dnt an thinks i wont mk my nxt appointment!! Guess il just av to see wot today brings an hopfully my baby is just hidin very well xx


----------



## Rah

What times your scan?? Try to to think about mw wait to see what they say today hope all goes well xx


----------



## ccmummy

little 1 a bit small but they not concerned, :cloud9: dnt have to have another growth scan whoop whoop :cloud9:

but im 80% lookin towards a c-section due to placenta, so gotta av another scan for that in 3 weeks and go frm there, but ive been told to get my head around a c - setion :nope: 

apprently my wee showed im starving and dehydrated?????????????? dnt see how when im carnt stop eatin and the amount of milk an water i drink due to 24/7 acid??????? so i kinda shruged that 1 of, 

just wish i new for sure what was happening, neva ad a c-setion b4 do i need to change what i put in my hosp bag etc??? 

hate not knowin :dohh:


----------



## Rah

Yay for no more growth scans 
At least you have time to get your head round the c section and can prepare things properly eg stay in hospital child care food in freezer etc 
I think hospital bag would still be the same just mindful of the waist band on pjs and pants where they would rub 

If your drinking like you said someone obv read the dipstick wrong its like a colour match chart so might of got giddy lol

Glad everything is ok though big relief xx


----------



## ccmummy

Wel even my mum piped up an sed excuse me emma is constanly eatin etc. Yer this mornin she had no breakfast due to nervs etc. An the women repky was oh wel it dnt get like that frm just avin no breakfast. I ad just ad an internel do u think the jelly cud mess with the test???


----------



## RedButterfly

What's wrong with your placenta?

Hospital bag is just the same.


----------



## ccmummy

He sed he tip is over my cervix. An carnt del like that?!? Xx


----------



## RedButterfly

No, you can't deliver if it's over the cervix. Let's hope it moves up a little but I'm sorry to say, I doubt it will. There's nothing wrong with a section. There'll still be a healthy baby at the end!!


----------



## ccmummy

Yer he got me bk in 3 weeks but its very unlikly. Im just alittle scared of wot to exspect etc. Baby wil be prefect in everyway  lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

All will be fine :)


----------



## Rah

Erm yeah missing breakfast can give ketones in urine which is what she would of looked at in the urine test 

Just be prepared to take it easy after birth and get moving as soon as you can so you don't go stiff


----------



## ccmummy

Lol thats wot i sed sarah i sed ive not eaten breakfast
to jer but she was mkin out like ive not eaten in days. Coz she was sayin it dnt go like thay frm missin 1 meal. Oh wel least of my worrys i no im eatin lots.an.drinkin tons lol x


----------



## ccmummy

hows everyone doin? kids have a week of school god knows what im guna do with um, just to tired to do out :( im sure il think of sumthing lol x


----------



## Rah

Isobelle is off next week and tony finishes work Friday so he's off all week with her thank god otherwise would be dvd and duvet week


----------



## RedButterfly

Elissa's off next week.

Don't get me wrong, I love being pregnant but I can't wait for this to be over! My SPD - If I could beat it up, I would! My RLS can go do one, I would like to sleep! And now, since yesterday, I'm itchy, especially at night so I will be bringing this up with the MW on Wednesday.


----------



## Rah

Know what you mean im counting the days i have left in work a the mo hating every min of it half thinking of just giving up now My bac is really starting to kill me to the point i cant get comfy no matter what i do or how i sit/stand/lay

Trying to find relaxing music for the birth any ideas? hoping to have all the hippy type/classical then an different list of upbeat depending on my mood at the time knowing me and the way i am now i will throw the ipod out the window lol

Random question...can you feel your cervix?


----------



## RedButterfly

I wouldn't know on relaxing music as last time I had rock music playing and will probably do the same this time.

I just asked hubby about the cervix question.. He couldn't feel it the other day. Why you ask?


----------



## ccmummy

i agree im soooooo over been pregnant pretty much hated every min of it this time round, realy dnt think ive got the strength to mk it till the end :(


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> I wouldn't know on relaxing music as last time I had rock music playing and will probably do the same this time.
> 
> I just asked hubby about the cervix question.. He couldn't feel it the other day. Why you ask?

I can feel mine just thought it would still be hidden for a few more weeks


----------



## RedButterfly

Got no choice there Emma. Best for baby :thumbup:

I have no idea Sarah. When do you next see MW?


----------



## Rah

Next week will mention it doubt its anything though


----------



## Rah

Ouch ouch ouch I have pulled something when getting up off settee last night dam ligaments :-(


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Ouch ouch ouch I have pulled something when getting up off settee last night dam ligaments :-(

arw hope ur ok :hugs:


----------



## RedButterfly

Had MW today. They're pretty sure she's head down but not engaged. Measuring on track. Had +1 protein and +1 leukocytes in my urine sample. But everything seems fine. MW is doing a home visit at the end of the month to discuss birth then my last visit is 2 days before EDD.


----------



## Rah

Yay for head down, we don't do home visits round here all in clinic :-( I thought you would of had another app inbetween 
What birth are you hoping for?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Yay for head down, we don't do home visits round here all in clinic :-( I thought you would of had another app inbetween
> What birth are you hoping for?

If I was with the other hospital, I wouldn't of had a home visit but since I've changed hospitals, it's a lot better. I know my MW is on holiday for 2 weeks in March but I'm fine with not having another appointment inbetween. I have her personal number if there's a problem. 

I want a water birth. I WILL have my water birth this time :haha: Baby needs to stay put until full term!! I'm not going to do a birth plan. Had one last time and didn't stick to it. Infact MW didn't even look at it. Ash knows that I want a water birth and if I want pain relief, the only pain relief I want is G+A.

How are you going with the hypnobirthing?


----------



## Rah

I never had a plan last time just went with it good job really was prob against everything I would of had in it but this time putting some rough things in and obv if goes off track again so be it they will look at myp
plan they will have no choice I will nag till they do ha ha 

This time will be different hypno going ok still on rheb preg relaxing cd till next week but def doing something or I'm really bored and fall asleep everytime ha ha quite excited for next cd just to see what happens
I want water birth as well we have 1 pool in hosp but If I hold till the renovations are done then will be 2 so hoping building goes to plan lol

Bit worried I won't think I'm in labour when I am had false labour for days last time so scared I will just think the same and end up giving birth in ambulance in something ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

With Elissa, my waters broke first and contractions started 8 hours later so thinking about it, I'm not sure if I'll know when contractions start :haha:


----------



## Rah

They broke my waters so no idea what thats like got my pads for the bed just in case


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> They broke my waters so no idea what thats like got my pads for the bed just in case

My waters went in bed and I managed not to get any on the bed!! And it wasn't a trickle, it was a pop and gush as you heard it :haha: Got my PJ's soaked though :haha:


----------



## Rah

I'm impressed none on the bed!


----------



## ccmummy

hi i ad such a shitty day yesterday, just cudnt stop cryin over nothin :( had belly ache on an off alday, woke up this morning feelin more freshed and less tearfull haha bring on the new day :) xx


----------



## Rah

Awwww hope today was better for you xx

I've been feeling off all day dont want to eat feel sick generally a grump when it comes to food lol

We decided well I said not to do v day he agreed well I'm sure he did but he comes home with a card and 2x boxes of chocolate both my fave I got him nothing as agreed but feel guilty now he says he doesn't want anything 

Baby is def twirling today getting kicks everywhere bottom left is where most have been up to today but now top right top left middle left I'm black and blue I'm sure!!!


----------



## Rah

Advice needed!!!! (tmi)

Just been the loo and there was a blob of what looked like ewcm about 50p is this my plug? I know it can regenerate but just checking its normal never had it last time ?? 
Would of been quite excited if ttc lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Advice needed!!!! (tmi)
> 
> Just been the loo and there was a blob of what looked like ewcm about 50p is this my plug? I know it can regenerate but just checking its normal never had it last time ??
> Would of been quite excited if ttc lol

Did it look like snot? If so, yes that's your plug. I'm still losing alot of mine. MW isn't worried though.


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Advice needed!!!! (tmi)
> 
> Just been the loo and there was a blob of what looked like ewcm about 50p is this my plug? I know it can regenerate but just checking its normal never had it last time ??
> Would of been quite excited if ttc lol
> 
> Did it look like snot? If so, yes that's your plug. I'm still losing alot of mine. MW isn't worried though.Click to expand...

Yeah it did ok so no need to worry another thing to add to my list of things to mention to mw


----------



## RedButterfly

As long as it's not blood stained, you're all good :thumbup:


----------



## Rah

Nope no blood 
Decided id like a water birth like the one on one born every min last night except I want the tub full lol


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Nope no blood
> Decided id like a water birth like the one on one born every min last night except I want the tub full lol

i second that if not blood in it ur gud, :)
yer i had a much better day today no TEARS lol
but by god does my front rudie hurt lol


----------



## RedButterfly

She was rather quick, wasn't she?!


----------



## Rah

My god I know she said she labours quick but was not expecting that quick


----------



## Rah

My back is killing me I'm in total agony can hardly move 
Crying at the thought of work tomorrow and Monday but then knowing my reduced hrs start after that hubby suggested bringing mat leave forward which I might do will chat to matron on Monday see what she can do -she's very good at working things out without extra leave etc 
Ah well off to bed got 2 days of 13.5hrs shifts to get ready for


----------



## ccmummy

Wel moses basket finally arrived yesterday. So cute. Been an paid rest of pram of today and brought carseat home with us.  got last few bits for baby. Things seem even realer now with car seat moses basket all waitin in bedroom. Just need little lady now. Oh its soooooooooo guna drag even more now xxxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope your back is better Sarah :)

What moses basket did you get in the end Emma?

Well ladies, I probably won't be on here much from now until mid March somewhere. After viewing many houses cause the landlady won't let us have this house even though it's falling apart, we viewed a bungalow we liked today, well Ash liked it more than me. So far we're the only one's who have seen it and it's likely we'll get it. It's available from the 02 March so I will be frantically trying to pack everything into boxes and selling crap we don't need and then frantically trying to unpack everything ready for the end of March while trying not to put myself into early labour!!

On another note, my belly button piercing is quite stingy today :(


----------



## ccmummy

well its my best friends due date today an she is fed up esp coz her other 2 were early not real early tho, this is the longest she been pregnant for, she at midwife today also, but she got a feelin baby is now breech due to were she can feel baby an also were she feelin movements guess midwife wil tell her today were baby is, realy hope she aint breech for her xx


----------



## Rah

Maria you can pm your mobile number if you want do you can still chat etc would be a shame not to keep in touch for a few weeks so close to the day! 

I'm at mw in 30 mins then got whooping cough jab after dd didn't want to come till she heard I was having a jab lol 
3 weeks left in work and all reduced hours can't wait 
Back feels better today but think I'm actually going to pop I feel so stretched on right side lol
My plans for next weekend...buy a car (find one 1st) buy wardrobe for dd and baby buy Moses basket mattress hospital bag and things to put in change mat bedding hmmm think I can get lunch out of this and make a full day of it?


----------



## ccmummy

i gate crashed my friends M/W app, coz been gettin that pulsing throbbing pain in back again along with belly tighenings, she sed they is no sign of uti which can cause it, and as she can only check for basic things if it carrys on ive gotta go to hosp, i feel so ill today realy clamey an head is pounding :( nice soak in the bath later an another early night for me x


----------



## Rah

Take it easy and rest as much as possible def get checked out though still hoping its bh though xx


----------



## ccmummy

the only thing puttin my off goin to hosp is they is no reg pattern i can go 30 mins without 1 then i can av um every 10 mins, then that will be it for afew hours???? its crazy x


----------



## Rah

Id still go get checked either will know its nothing but bh or know if its labour trying to start


----------



## Rah

Oh forgot to say mw went fine baby head down not engaged but not worried now, back is on right side which is why I'm sore on that side baby kicking away hb 140 give or take 
Spoke a bit about birth and she gave me a name of a mw to speak to about aromatherapy to complement the hypnotherapy if all goes to plan so might see what she has to say 

My arm is killing me where I had my whooping cough jab she said it will though as i had a tetnus jab 15month ago and this has tetnus in as well


----------



## ccmummy

so glad ur M/W went well huni, xxx


----------



## ccmummy

is so tired today want my bed already haha


----------



## Rah

I just had a nap lol not feeling great today baby been bit quieter than normal so came home from blue planet aquarium I slept he took dd to his mum's for an hr bliss


----------



## ccmummy

i feel like im getin a bloody head cold or sumut, head feels full of water argh!! just 1 thing after another x


----------



## Rah

Nearly over though xx


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Nearly over though xx

yep everytime i look at how many weeks YOU are i think god wow thats past soooooo quickly hahaha yet i feel like mine as dragged, im so over this pregnancy lark hahaha


----------



## Rah

I look at your ticker and think your so for ahead of me!


----------



## ccmummy

well OBEM on now :)


----------



## Rah

Watching the brits realizing I'm so out of date with music lol
Hubby won't watch obem do its one while he's out


----------



## ccmummy

My OH reminds.me thats its on but dnt watch it with me haha to bneb honest tho i always cum to bed an watch it in bed


----------



## Rah

Didn't like this weeks obem dont know why but wasn't great
Been out for dinner tonight with vouchers hubby won so tasted better not actually paying lol only thing couldn't fit much in baby moving all over the place bet it was trying to block the food lol


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Didn't like this weeks obem dont know why but wasn't great
> Been out for dinner tonight with vouchers hubby won so tasted better not actually paying lol only thing couldn't fit much in baby moving all over the place bet it was trying to block the food lol

no i didnt think much of it either,
arw bet that was nice taste so much better when ur not payin for it :haha:
im gettin so restless at night time again findin it realy hard to sleep, just carnt get comfy and bloody acid argh!!! all be over soon xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Well the bungalow fell through. Landlord decided that even though he was classing it as a 'family' home, he didn't want children or pets living there. But we viewed a house yesterday and even though there were a few people who viewed it, the letting agent only passed our details on as he only liked us and no-one else. Just waiting to hear back.

Sorry haven't been talking much. Just feel down lately. Don't have much to be happy about recently.

Posted my 35 week bump in the 'bump' thread. Felt brave and did a bare belly shot.

Hope you two are good.


----------



## ccmummy

arw huni dnt worry about us we will be here when ever u need us, u av so much goin on right now :( ooo il take alook hehe aint took a bump pic for ages think il do 1 2moz hahaha


----------



## ccmummy

well my bestfriend was due on the 19th and after avin her other 2 alittle early i guess we all thought she wud this time but nope still no baby, think she is booked in for a sweep nxt week if still here x


----------



## Rah

Nightmare about the bungalow what an idiot family home but no kids that's just daft 
Hope this new house goes to plan for you last thing you need right now 
We are here anytime if you want to vent 
Your bump looks fab by the way!!

Emma your friends baby is holding on to be as close in age as your little one 
Do you have any names yet?

Well I'm ok not much to report really


----------



## ccmummy

Haha i did tel her she not aloud to go earrly coz il av lonher to wait haha so i may of jinx her opps. As for names nope sore subject. We r gettin to the pointt of arguin over it now. So just guna wait til she is here now x


----------



## Rah

Thats not good when you argue! 
We have a boys name but not a girl so my bet is its a girl ha ha 
We keep playing with names but nothing Is jumping out like Isobelle did ah well I got 7-9 weeks yet


----------



## RedButterfly

What's the name you got for a boy?


----------



## Rah

Elijah luca


----------



## RedButterfly

That's nice. Not a name you hear often.


----------



## Rah

Thats what we are aiming for but girl names are so hard


----------



## RedButterfly

I found girls names easy for names you don't hear oftens. It's boys names I have trouble with.


----------



## Rah

I'm so bad though you know that annoying person who puts you off every name by saying nicknames or that a dogs/cows/cats name?? That's me and hubby is not much better ha ha we are a nightmare 
Currently deciding if Jasmine is a) too 'trailer trash' his thoughts or b) if dd will relate it to Disney princess and be upset she doesn't have a princess name -my thoughts


----------



## RedButterfly

That's nice. Isobelle and Jasmine.


----------



## ccmummy

both names are lovely xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Tis bloody freezing this evening :cold:

33 days left.. When you look at it like that, it doesn't look far away.


----------



## ccmummy

god i just wont 1 night without acid argh!!!! i ad few night awhile back with none yey.... but im tellin u its cum back million times worse :(


----------



## Rah

I left the heating on a bit high last night so when we came in from my mum's it was roasting even dd made a comment oooops was nice though ha ha I'm refusing to get up though thIs morning
Hubby started his new job today so nervous for him I hate New jobs and it 30mins down the motorway he's only ever worked 5 mins down the road so feels weird knowing I can't pop to lunch with him and he won't ever take dd to school now etc just glad I only have 3 more school day get ups for work so I can take her not my dad

Baby is doing something to my hip it blinking hurts not sure what but feels like its grinding against it knocking me sick


----------



## RedButterfly

Anybody want a free dog?! 

I get that (hip thing). She kicks my hip and it bloody hurts. This morning I got woken up to two forceful kicks to my ribs.

Hope hubby has a good first day at work!

Have you tried Tums Emma? Lovehearts (the sweets) also work :thumbup:

Oh, and we got the house :dance: Can move in on the 8 March.


----------



## Rah

Yay to the house 11sleeps till you can move!! How's the packing going? 

What's your dog doing??


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Yay to the house 11sleeps till you can move!! How's the packing going?
> 
> What's your dog doing??

Haven't started. Need to get some boxes first. 

He barks at nothing which then sends the other dog off. Doesn't do as he's told. Just a total pain in the arse.


----------



## ccmummy

ok so lost loads of plug about half 11 lastnight, and sum more just now, ive got belly ache also, sods law OH workin away an he got my car, also do i ring midwife coz not sure till friday if im avin a section or not??????????

wot do i do im all in a flap haha


----------



## Rah

Ring I wouldn't wait either once you know about section thenugh ge different but while its all still unclear ring
Any show?


----------



## ccmummy

No bloody show but i didnt get that with either 2 kids until i was fuuky dilated. Im waitin fr my sis to pick me up but she a gud 40 mins away. OH got my car an tje only other person ho drives is my bestfriend who is over due an carnt fit behind the wheel anymore haha il keep ya pisted x


----------



## RedButterfly

How much is alot? I'm losing plug almost everyday.


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Yay to the house 11sleeps till you can move!! How's the packing going?
> 
> What's your dog doing??
> 
> Haven't started. Need to get some boxes first.
> 
> He barks at nothing which then sends the other dog off. Doesn't do as he's told. Just a total pain in the arse.Click to expand...

When do you need to be out of where you are now? 

Next doors dog is like that little one barks all the time which then kicks the big one off nightmare
I'm lucky that our dog doesn't bark unless the is something wrong which then scares me to death to go look last time I looked there was someone in the back so I let him out lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Our tenancy ends at the end of March and won't be renewed so I'm guessing then.

I'm glad they bark in a way cause if there is something wrong, I'll know about it (ie: in the middle of the night) but other times it's just annoying. And trying to teach the younger one is like trying to get blood out of a stone. He just won't listen. Makes me wonder why I got him sometimes (all our animals are rescues).


----------



## ccmummy

Just seen ur comment maria. They was a full tissue full and they just big blob of jelly since. Not the plug wot worrys me its the crampin. An all the pain BH i keep gettin. Im just worried coz if its the start if sumut what happens if i need a section. Sis shud b here any min now better get checked oit just incase x


----------



## Rah

At least you have a few weeks to move and its not got to be done all in one weekend! 

Any update Emma?


----------



## RedButterfly

Guarenteed we'll have everything moved over in 1 day and put away in a week. Don't really want to leave it too long incase I go early again. Don't want to be falling over boxes having contractions!


----------



## Rah

Why can't I get comfy every time I think I am baby kicks and digs in


----------



## RedButterfly

Know that feeling all too well. Finally managed to have a good night sleep last night. Hopefully I'll have another tonight from all the lack of sleep I've missed.

Paid the holding fee for the house today. Won't be able to move in until the latest 15 March as the landlord wants to do a bit of decorating first. 2 weeks before EDD. Hopefully won't go early but I don't want to go late. Can't win :haha:


----------



## Rah

Will get you out of moving duties though ha ha 
Shame he wants to decorate but can only be a good thing nice clean fresh house to move into 
Wonder how Emma is doing


----------



## RedButterfly

I'll be at the new house putting things away as Ash brings things over. Try and getting most things (baby things) sorted before Chloe decides to make an appearance!!

She is a bit quiet.


----------



## Rah

Id def be doing the unpacking everything will be exactly where you want it 

Has she been on Facebook or anything? 
We need to swap mobile numbers


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Id def be doing the unpacking everything will be exactly where you want it
> 
> Has she been on Facebook or anything?
> We need to swap mobile numbers

Hubby hasn't really got a choice! It goes where I want it seeing as I'm the one who'll be tidying up!

I haven't got her as a friend on FB so wouldn't know.


----------



## Rah

Oh I thought you did remember something about profile pic


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Oh I thought you did remember something about profile pic

I can see her profile, I just can't view what's on it.


----------



## Rah

Off to get waxing and nails done since I can't reach my toes never mind anything else smooth legs again yay 
Although bit scared of the pain :-(


----------



## RedButterfly

I've told hubby he can sleep with a yeti from now on until the baby is born. Doing my legs the other day, I could just about do it although I sliced my ankle off! I can't even see past my bump to trim 'down there'. The only thing that will be getting done is my underarms! I can do my toes while breaking my foot in the process :haha: The joys of having a bump!


----------



## Rah

Waxing no where near as bad as last time all I need to do is a quick trim but need to try and find a mirror position to see


----------



## RedButterfly

If we're on about 'down there', I couldn't even do that! My bump is too low :haha:


----------



## Rah

Gave up trying to trim bump just in the way as you said booked in again for 38+5 might see if they will trim as well since they can see ha ha
she laughed at me trying to reach to pull skin tight though so might have sympathy for me next time 

still nothing from Emma hope she's ok 

baby is def kicking in my ribs today I'm sitting and a weird angle to soften the blows ha ha 
Going car shopping sat really not looking forward to it at all don't mind the new car showroom shopping but we are getting a cheap run around for me so will be all dodgy showrooms or peoples houses hate that as I don't have a very good poker face so if its a dump they will know it ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm sure you'll find a car!

Just bathed the dogs this afternoon and now my back hurts. Won't be doing that again anytime soon!


----------



## Rah

I hate bathing our dog he hates it as well not something I would even consider being preg


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> I hate bathing our dog he hates it as well not something I would even consider being preg

My dogs were stinky and needed a bath!! The older one has got used to it and just stands there. The younger one, this was his second bath and tried to jump out. Didn't succed being a tiny dog :haha:


----------



## Rah

Elena 
El-len-a
E-lay-na


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Elena
> El-len-a
> E-lay-na

Huh?


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls all ok no baby lol still gettin iregular pains and tightenins but they dnt seem to be botherd. Theu didnt even check me down there!!! Seein consultant tomoz an got a scan so see wot they av to say im currently stayin at mums. Due to been qquite far frm hosp an OH away at mo so wont b on much until i go home. Hopefully goin home at the weekend xx


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Elena
> El-len-a
> E-lay-na
> 
> Huh?Click to expand...

Wonder why only half message sent 
How do you pronounce elena ? 


Good to hear from you Emma glad your ok


----------



## RedButterfly

Helena without the 'H'.. if you get what I mean. Is that a name you like?

Glad you're ok Emma.

Had the MW today. I'm no longer under MW care but consultant care now. All because my BMI is higher than what they allow when under MW care. Which means I don't get my water birth. Not happy about it. Wasn't allowed a water birth first time and not allowed one now.


----------



## Rah

Yeah its one that I decided I liked last night 

Thats pants about mw care I saw a cons at 16weeks coz of bmi he said its fine being under weight is worse than over and signed me off to mw care
I mentioned a waterbirth ar my 32app and mw said if pool is free and nothing wrong then go for it she did say I was high risk coz of weight but its not that important and higher risk people than me have had water birth 
Hope your cons is decent and lets you have your water birth xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Can't have water birth because there isn't a pool on the suite I'll be on. The highest BMI they allow to be under MW care is 35, my BMI is 36. I wanted a water birth specifically because of my SPD as I can just about walk now. 

Elena is nice. What does hubby think?


----------



## ccmummy

Been up since half 4 my bag is killin me. The throbbin pulsing pain is cumin right up my back guna menntion it today. My friend had baby girl yesterday at 4:26pm weighin 7lb 6oz freya louise she has called her x


----------



## Rah

What time is your app?


----------



## ccmummy

As the title says i av to av a section. They do it 38wks ere an the earlest they cud get me in is 20th march. We r only tellin close family the date. Im gettin scared now x


----------



## Rah

Dam mobile site can't see titles 
Don't be scared just think 20days you will be having the best cuddles ever 
I like not telling people section dates its like normal delivery surprised xx


----------



## ccmummy

Title just says i dnt av choice lol. Such a shame tho avin 2 normal births now this. Av u ad 1 sarah im just scared if im in real bad pain afterwards an stuff xx


----------



## Rah

No had vaginal birth 
Don't worry just need to take it easy after but get moving as soon as you can so you don't go stiff and keep a good track of when pain relief is due and take it even if you think you don't need it


----------



## RedButterfly

You'll be fine. Be having the baby before Sarah and I.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> You'll be fine. Be having the baby before Sarah and I.

only 9 days befor u maria unless u go early hun xx


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> You'll be fine. Be having the baby before Sarah and I.
> 
> only 9 days befor u maria unless u go early hun xxClick to expand...

I can't go early. I need her to stay put until we've finished moving house.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> You'll be fine. Be having the baby before Sarah and I.
> 
> only 9 days befor u maria unless u go early hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't go early. I need her to stay put until we've finished moving house.Click to expand...

yer true u need to be in an settled lol i just find the whole thing weird, dnt think its sunk in yet, the omg i NO when she will actually be here crazy shit lol


----------



## Rah

Your babies will be talking before I have mine ha ha 
From the 11th I am on mission get this baby out ha ha decided I don't care if I'm on the newly decorated labour ward or the make shift ward same people same beds different view 
Why??? Coz I started with heartburn took a week to realise had gaviscon nearly vom'd can't cope


----------



## RedButterfly

I was on a mission to start getting this baby out from next Friday but that's now out of the question! Going to have to try and do everything to keep her in!


----------



## RedButterfly

Bye bye ankles!!

They have offically disappeared now!


----------



## ccmummy

U to make me laugh haha i think the move will send u in labor lol and OMG i sooooo no wot u been about heartburn xx


----------



## RedButterfly

MW checked them yesterday and said all was fine. Just the heaviness of the bump but wow do my ankles hurt. I said to Ash this afternoon that I'll go into labour while moving as I'll be 38 weeks exactly when we get the keys.


----------



## ccmummy

Its gettin so close for us now chick xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Even closer for you!


----------



## ccmummy

time is guna drag like mad now i think xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Have you everything sorted?


----------



## ccmummy

yep huni thank god lol
another question last 4 days ive been goin throw breast pads like no 2moz, but its like an orangey colour, carnt remember with other to abit scared its milk an il dry up befor she is here lol


----------



## RedButterfly

You won't dry up. Just colostrum at the mo.


----------



## ccmummy

Omg i had the best nights sleep ever lastnigjt. Not moanin but wots that all about dnt like it hahaha felt a million dollerrs alday today. Probs coz of the nighs sleep i had lol dnt wana jinx it but hope i av another gud one tonight xx


----------



## RedButterfly

I said that a few nights back as I slept all night without waking up. Next night, I couldn't sleep for the life of me.


----------



## ccmummy

o no dnt say that lol i do feel abit restless tonight aswell lol ;-/


----------



## Rah

I class a good sleep if I wake up 1ce ha ha have slept through a few nights which shocks me as I normally think Xhours left and snuggle down again


----------



## RedButterfly

I used to love going to bed. Now I dread it cause my RLS will start and my SPD will be at it's worst.


----------



## Rah

I'm getting cramp quite a bit but no rls at the mo 
I have to lay a certain way or my back kills me cant lay on my back for 5mins or I can't get up


----------



## RedButterfly

Can't wait until Chloe is here, I get to sleep on my back again, where I'm most comfy :dance: This side sleeping is killing my hips and it doesn't matter how many pillows I have.

I have RLS almost every night. Paracetamol did work but my body has got used to it so now it's pointless in taking it. Doesn't even touch my SPD anymore. I walk around like a zombie most days!


----------



## ccmummy

Well woke up alot last night :-( didnt think it wud last lol x


----------



## Rah

Seriously how many nightmares can you have in one night hardly slept ***yawn***


----------



## ccmummy

oh no hate nightmares hope ur ok :(

went for cuddles with my bestfriends baby yesterday she is sooooo cute, but everytime i held her my boobies killed an poured out?? is that normal hahaha in the end i had to put her down as it was hurtin to much haha xx


----------



## Rah

Yeah perfectly normal I'm trying to avoid working with babies at the mo just in case lucky I have been mainly with the older kids or a and e 

Think I woke at 12 1 3 5 6 last night so tired today and typical its the day dd is off pre school she doesn't go Tuesday and I'm out for tapas tonight so can't even have an early night


----------



## ccmummy

arw huni bless you, ive just been and picked DD up frm school they rang me said she not feelin very well bless hope she aint gettin a bug, could do without that at the min lol x


----------



## Rah

Decided to tidy Hoover and mop the house please remind me that its 1 room a day from now on not all in the 3hrs I just did I can't move god help me tomorrow and I will not be hovering the stairs again for a while or even upstairsccome to think of it


----------



## RedButterfly

Hubby does the hoovering in this house :)


----------



## Rah

He normally does most things to be honest don't know what came over me ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Nesting?!


----------



## Rah

Think so its so not me and I'm not happy with it still looks a mess to me I know its not but not happy lol
Planning on starting in the garden next week


----------



## RedButterfly

Get it done while you can!

I never had nesting with Elissa and so far nothing with this one either.


----------



## ccmummy

Oh sarah check u out nestin haha 
Well i thought i wud get a nice long relaxin bubble bath. Got in an was out 5 mins later as my nice clean bubble bath turned into a milk bath. Shud of got 2 bowls an caught it an froze it all lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

I don't leak as much now, thank goodness.


----------



## ccmummy

I carnt belive how much i am.leakin and how creamy it is. Caught abit in a tub earlyer to look at it an just looks like milk. Bit weaker in colour x


----------



## RedButterfly

Are you going to breastfeed?


----------



## ccmummy

im hoping to maria x


----------



## RedButterfly

Did you with your other two?

How about you Sarah?


----------



## ccmummy

No cudnt with ds as he was tiny had trouble latchin on i ise to have to like hold his mouth shut on bottles. So didnt botjer with dd. But realy wamt to this time x


----------



## RedButterfly

Let's hope she latches on! Have you decided on a name? I can't remember!


----------



## Rah

Sorry been stuffing my face with tapas I have eaten way too much but well worth it lol

I never nested last time this is a whole new thing being tidy ha ha

I breastfed last time for 10month but had to go back to work and became difficult hoping to this time if goes ok if not bottle it is I'm not going to listen to the guilt trips and pressure from the mw or hv


----------



## ccmummy

think i got about 3 hrs sleep in total lastnight, had the worse BH cudnt sleep, they seem to av stopped now i just keep gettin tightenings but no pain, at M/W 2moz so see what she says xx


----------



## Rah

Have they eased off? 

I'm so tired today can hardly keep my eyes open! And my back is killing me hurry up baby I need my back!


----------



## ccmummy

Ues and no theu not as pain full as last night. My belly keeps goin solid but no pain to it. Then il get 1 with a pain if ya get me!!

Was in bath and this huge wasp came frm nowere. Made a bee line for me neva jump iut the bath so fast in my life hahaha no windows open or out so god knows were it cum frm im guna mention um to midwife tomoz. Im just hopin its nothin as dnt no if i tild u girls OH got a new job afew weeks ago an he pritty much away monday to friday he tanker drivin now all ur chemicals an petrol an stuff. Much better pay rate aswell xx


----------



## RedButterfly

My belly keeps going hard today. Sometimes it stops me in my tracks. Can't work out if it's madam pushing herself out or not. Keep getting AF cramps too. Literally feel like I'm going to start AF.


----------



## ccmummy

RedButterfly said:


> My belly keeps going hard today. Sometimes it stops me in my tracks. Can't work out if it's madam pushing herself out or not. Keep getting AF cramps too. Literally feel like I'm going to start AF.

ooo maria could be the start of sumthing, aint it bout this time u had elissa?


----------



## RedButterfly

Yeah, would of had Elissa tomorrow. I doubt it's the start of anything. She's still up high in my ribs. Mind you, saying that, I read Elissa notes last night (I still have them, MW never came round to collect them), Elissa was never engaged when I went into labour.


----------



## ccmummy

oooo how crazy wud that be if u startd tonight lol alot of babys aint engaged at labor so u neva no, how they feelin now? x


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope nothing happens soon. I don't have any baby stuff out. It's all still in it's packaging. They're fine. She's busy kicking the dog who's layed across my bump.


----------



## ccmummy

arw so cute well il check on u 2moz haha at midwife tomoz duno why tho? then next week hosp for doppler check on fluid etc an bloods taken ready for section week after ;-/


----------



## RedButterfly

And now just had to use the toilet.. Hopefully it was something I've eaten.

If I was to have a section, I'd be counting down the days!


----------



## ccmummy

How u feelin today maia? 
Oh i am countin down the days its stil draggin tho lol x


----------



## Rah

How are you today Maria? Hope Chole stays put for a little but longer for you

I have had a few episodes of needing to use the bathroom one where I was woken by the spasms never panicked so much about needing a poo lol 

I still have something stupid like 40 days to go nesting has def kicked in though I have a list of to dos ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm fine. Back hurts a bit. SPD was so bad last night that everytime I turned in bed, I wanted to cry.

You're time will fly past Sarah!! Especially if I go over due!!


----------



## ccmummy

they way both of u are talkin i dnt think either of u will go over due, wish time wud hurry up, got loads of things to ask midwife lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Well right now I'm in some pain. Walking round getting all the stock for the shop and the right side of my back really starts hurting and radiates round to my stomach. It's a continuous pain. Hopefully she's just positioned herself on a nerve. But owwy!! It's making me feel sick.


----------



## Rah

That sounds like a reason to put your feet up and have a coffee to me!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

I've just spent the last 30 minutes or so flopped over my pouffe which seems to have stopped the pain for now.


----------



## ccmummy

Just got bac frm m/d nxt time i see her wil b a home visit whrn lom ere :) gotta be at hosp for half 7 am ive been gettin afew pains. An when she was feelin my tummy she sed oo u gettin afew tightenings aint ya so least i no im not imahenin them haha n she just drilled into me tjat if they het realy painful i must ring l&d straight away.. Babys head still free but that doeant matter now with me avin a c/s but she also did say after u av ad aa baby. 90% of babys heads dnt engagee until active labor so maria i no u say urs is high an dnt think outs happenin i wud be to sure hahaha head dnt av to be engahed lol xx


----------



## ccmummy

Sorry im on my fone bloody touch screen argh!"!


----------



## RedButterfly

We understood :)


----------



## ccmummy

Glad u did lol


----------



## Rah

im always on my phone takes ages to re-read it as some of the words it comes up with are really special and i dont have a clue what i wanted to say ha ha

I remember isobelles head didnt engage until late i had a sweep on the tuesday and wasnt engaged had her 48 hrs later 
I spend most of my day on my ball only comfy position for my back but very scared it will pop ha ha

Baby has just done some random movement think its turned right over made me feel quite ill think instead of being top to bottom it went front to back at one point never seen my tummy go so far out ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Been having that pain on and off all day. She has been moving lots today though. Ash has been paranoid all day that it's labour.

Haven't sat on my ball for ages, don't want to incase it starts something!


----------



## ccmummy

Wel since i woke frm a nap im in abit of a state with myself keep getyin a sharp pain in my rudies again told m/w about it she sed it b baby tryin to get engaged but my placenta wil b stoppin her. An my tummy soild as a rock carnt breath or move. Just about to get in bath see if that helps :-(


----------



## RedButterfly

Suffering today aren't we all?!


----------



## Rah

Hope the bath helps if not get on the phone!! 

What do you think Maria? Is it the start?


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Suffering today aren't we all?!

Baby is so active today I'm tired and poor dd been left to play on her own mostly this pm 
I'm in such a bad mood 

Nothing compared to what you are both going through!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Nah. I think she's just being awkward and lying on a nerve or something like that. I had this with Elissa but my right side went numb instead of hurting. She needs to wait 1 and a bit weeks. Just until we have the keys and moved stuff accross. Then she can come.


----------



## Rah

Def no bouncing etc for you


----------



## RedButterfly

Nope. When do you start maternity leave?


----------



## ccmummy

Wont in bath long cudnt get comfy. Took sum paracetmol OH just walked in so im of to lay down i think my lo just layed arkward aswell. U no these tightening???? When i get um the pain is only like were my pubic bone is??? Is that normal? X


----------



## RedButterfly

Your pubic bone is way low down. I think what your MW said is probably what's happening.


----------



## Rah

I have no idea about tightening I had hip labour then can't really remember

I'm working all day Sunday in a and e 7-20:30 then Monday 7-15:00 then I'm finished not sure I will make it through Sunday and what state I will be in Monday ha ha
Got an app for aromatherpy oils when I'm 37weeks they are meant to help encourage labour so no harm in trying them as well 
I think from 36 weeks I will be trying to get lo out will prob be 42 before It does ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Bet you'll be glad when those 2 days are over! I was lucky in my job when I was pregnant with Elissa. I was signed off sick at 5 months pregnant which ran straight into my maternity leave. This time round, I'm self employed so I work when I want!

I so want to try getting her out from tomorrow but Ash would probably kick my arse!


----------



## Rah

Secretly try then ha ha 
Gets you out of moving that way


----------



## RedButterfly

He's done his research so knows what can set things off!! I'm not moving stuff anyway, he won't let me.


----------



## ccmummy

Just carnt get comfy :-( OH shouldnt even be home tonight but he turned up maybe sumthing in the air lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

The joys of pregnancy!


----------



## ccmummy

Sure is so glad it wil all be over soon x


----------



## Rah

I want full updates of the night by 9am


----------



## ccmummy

Lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

Well that was me nearly stuck in the bath!! Damn thing just isn't big enough!!


----------



## ccmummy

Didnt av a nad nights sleep considerin it took forever to get to sleep. Dnt feel to bad today just abit of belly ache.
Hows u 2?? Xx


----------



## Rah

Tired woken up just before 6 by next door shouting at each other coz she wouldn't get out of bed and he needed to leave for work and drop her somewhere on the way 
I very nearly shouted back was sooooooo annoyed just wait till I have a crying baby at all hrs in the night I will make so much noise 

Plan for the morning while dd in preschool dye my hair had it here about 6 weeks and not done it about time I did 
Then time to go mad being stuck in the house with no car and its raining


----------



## ccmummy

i realy need to do my hair but just carnt be botherd, well since ive got bak frm school run i feel realy sick? not been sick but bork afew times home morning sickness aint cumin back ;-/

ooo no update frm maria yet!!!! maybe she gone in!!


----------



## Rah

I know just got in looking for her update!! Hope everything is ok 

My sickness never really went away still there in the background :-( 
Hair plan stopped watching obem with chocolate


----------



## ccmummy

she likes to tease us hahaha my M/S went in the end thank god x


----------



## Rah

Bet she's still asleep


----------



## ccmummy

av u heard of this new thing were u av to inject urself in tummy after givin birth?? my friend has to do it for a week i think she sed, sumut about to prevent blood clots of sumut??


----------



## Rah

No and not a chance I will do that ever
Normally we give it in work if patient can't move/get out of bed or has history of clots


----------



## ccmummy

ive neva heard of it, apprently u do it if u fit 2 of the things i.e more then 2 children, smoker, C/S over weight i think was 1 of um, 

she is a smoker and its her 3rd so she has to do it!!!

no doubt i will aswell coz of c/s and 3rd baby??


----------



## Rah

Never heard of it but if your up and moving as soon as you can post section you won't need it surly ? 
Id ask about it 
There is no way I will be doing it can tell you that now I struggle doing the finger prick when teaching the diabetic kids what to do


----------



## Rah

Yesterday and today baby has been so active its mad its doing all sorts of kicks twists and moves


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm here.. Nothing happening. 37 weeks today! Will post full term bumpy later. 

Woke up in the middle of the night with one bad cramp but nothing after. Got a headache this morning. 

I too, need to dye my hair. My roots look ridiculous!

I will not be injecting myself in the stomach, they can go shove that somewhere the sun don't shine!


----------



## ccmummy

ok girls, ive got this constant lower backache quite painfull actually, and ive had about 6 of them intense pulsin throbbin pains in my back also they dnt last long but hurt also, but the lower backache aint goin away :( started about 20 past 9


----------



## Rah

Have you taken paracetamol see if that helps id be ringing the mw if I was you


----------



## ccmummy

Im so f**kin mad pissed off angry carnt stop cryin hosp just rang an told me they carnt do c/s thay day now an its wil b the 22nd i no its only 2 days but its so unfar we got everything organzied kids etc guna b the longest to days of my life


----------



## Rah

Why can't they do it??
They way things are going they should be bringing forward not back!! 
Can you rearrange the plans with the kids?


----------



## ccmummy

I dnt no all she sed wad we cart do it that day!!!! Why tho its been booked an why 2 days laater and not 1? Just dnt get it .. As for kids il av to sort sumthing out. I just carnt belive it. X


----------



## Rah

Very unfair!! 

How's the pains?


----------



## ccmummy

Painkillers took it of abit. When they rung i mentioned the pn 1st she just sed see how it goes half of me hopes i go in labor now coz im so pissed of other half dnt as wil b an emergancie section. But thays just me bein silly an feelin ssorry for myself lol


----------



## Rah

Don't blame you though I would be kicking off would of rang my consultant well I prob would of turned up there benefits of working there


----------



## ccmummy

I normaly see consultant on fridays. So im now thinkin since its chanhed to a friday thats mayb why??? X


----------



## Rah

Probably so the cons is there and can see you


----------



## RedButterfly

Hmm.. My eye sight has gone all funny.


----------



## Rah

What do you mean??


----------



## RedButterfly

Blurry.. Also had a headache since this morning but paracetamol hasn't cleared it. Blurry vision does come and go though.


----------



## ccmummy

Headache an blury cud be high bp huni i wud get it checked out do u feel unwell or just headavhe x


----------



## RedButterfly

Headache, blurry vision that comes and goes. Had that pain in my back and stomach again. Everytime I cough, I feel as though my left eye is going to pop out. The blurred vision has gone for the moment.


----------



## Rah

They are signs of pre e rant they? 
Did you speak with your mw?


----------



## ccmummy

Just give ur local unit a.quick call see what they say x


----------



## RedButterfly

Apparently so and no I haven't phoned MW. She's on holiday.

I have so many numbers, I don't know which number to call!


----------



## ccmummy

Been in school an sorted kids out thankfuly they only guna miss 1 day of school now as tjeu break up that friday for 2 weeks. I neva remember that many hoildays when i was at school lol mum guna speak to work tomoz to change date. X


----------



## Rah

RedButterfly said:


> Apparently so and no I haven't phoned MW. She's on holiday.
> 
> I have so many numbers, I don't know which number to call!

Ring labour ward that's where I got told to ring after 25weeks and out if office hrs


----------



## ccmummy

I wud ring it aswel an if not right plaace theu wil tel u were to ring x


----------



## ccmummy

How u doin maria??
I no i say this nearly everuday but woke up my tummy soild and got belly ache. My rudies feel realy weird hard to discribe an i feel realy period like. OH should be home just after dinner gina c how i go if not im guna go get checked out x


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm fine. Period feeling could be baby have a little growth spurt. As I had that feeling and hubby kindly pointed out the next morning that my bump was more round.


----------



## ccmummy

I feel ok again now lol x


----------



## RedButterfly

Must of been baby having a little spurt.


----------



## ccmummy

Yep x


----------



## RedButterfly

Well today was a fun day.. Not.

Made hubby go buy me some new shoes.. Although he didn't argue as he could see how bad my shoes were effecting my feet. I now think socks are also out of the question. So my little tootsies are going to get cold as I only have 1 pair of shoes now :(

I've had enough of this pain. Walking round, I swear a snail could go faster than what I was walking. Not good when it's busy cause it's also market day in town! Then some lady bops her bags into my side :growlmad:

I know my next MW isn't until 27 March but if this pain is still here tomorrow (would be 4 days in a row), I will be trying to get hold of a MW. If I'm fine, I'm going to make an appt for Friday. Hopefully she'll be back off holiday by then and back in surgery. If not, I hope there's a MW in her place!


----------



## ccmummy

Atw bless u. U av not had a gud day av u xxx

Oh my i carnt stop pumpin an they r even starti. To mk me.feel.sick :-\


----------



## ccmummy

Happy mothers day girls  

Yey full term for me today


----------



## RedButterfly

Happy Mothers day to you too. Yay for full term!


----------



## ccmummy

How u feel maria? My bloody toilet is leakin argh! Can do with out that today x


----------



## RedButterfly

Not good.

Hubby is making me phone ANDA Clinic today. My eye sight went all blurry again last night and I have a headache. I've had the pain in my side again this morning. My lovely daughter has given me her cold or whatever it is she has so my asthma is bad which is making me cough which in turn is making me vomit. So I've hardly slept. I'm so tired.

Apart from the toilet, how are you?


----------



## ccmummy

Arw huni. Yes ring them an keep us posted.

OH thinks he has sorted toilet :-\ we shal see lol im ok belly just soild loads of bowl movemnets bellyache back ache. Same shit different day lol xx


----------



## Rah

Maria hope your ok keep us posted xx
Fingers crossed he has fixed the toilet Emma could be a disaster 

Well I'm ok in work had a bad nights sleep so really tired but in my own and in charge of kids a and e so no time to be tired will hit me later I'm sure


----------



## ccmummy

No the kids in a&e wil keep u on ur feet lol

So far so gud for the toilet haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Sorry girls, nothing to post. I didn't ring them in the end. Hubby saw how tired I was as I could just about keep my eyes open and let me sleep near enough all day. Now why do I feel worse than what I did before I went to sleep?! I'll be popping along to the Dr's in the morning to see if I can see one that day and to see when the MW is back. As my Dr's is literally just across the road from me. Plus my chest feels like I did when I caught that chest infection.


----------



## ccmummy

Bless you. Xx


----------



## RedButterfly

How are you both feeling today? The toilet holding up?!


----------



## ccmummy

Im ok felt abit crap on an off alrreday. But not to bad. Ready for bed haha toilet seems ok thank god lol xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Know that feeling. I want to go back to bed already. Guarenteed I won't sleep again though. As soon as I lie down, I start wheezing and it don't matter how many puffs of inhaler I take.


----------



## Rah

That was a 13.5 hr shift I don't want to do again in a hurry I haven't stopped all day feet are swollen and back is killing me 
1 short shift tomorrow then I'm done can't wait

Hope you manage to get some sleep Maria are you propped up on pillows I find that helps me when my chest is bad 

So had the toilet is holding up Emma 
Yay for you being 37 weeks today just noticed


----------



## RedButterfly

Yeah I prop myself up but I somehow slide back down again.

Not long until you'll have a full term bumpy!


----------



## ccmummy

Thanks sarah
Rather u then me on the 13,5hr shift lol 
Hope u mange sum sleep tonight maria x


----------



## RedButterfly

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## ccmummy

Dnt no about u girls. But we got lots of snow here again arggh!!! Its quite deep aswell :-(


----------



## RedButterfly

Yeah, started snowing down here but isn't and won't settle cause of the sea.


----------



## ccmummy

Jas settled here an im right nxt to tje bloody sea :-( OH set of half an hour earlu for work coz of it x


----------



## RedButterfly

I lied.. It settled over night but luckily there's not much but it's bloody freezing!


----------



## RedButterfly

Couldn't get a Dr's appointment so the receptionist got him to phone me instead. I questioned a water infection and gave him my symptoms.. And there were alot! I've got to take a urine sample in which will take 48 hours to send off, test and get the results back. He's written out a prescription for antibiotics which is waiting for me in reception for just incase. If anything gets worse in the next 2 days, I've got to phone straight back.

Fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## ccmummy

at least u got a call back, hope ur feelin better soon x


----------



## RedButterfly

This Dr's is so much better than my last. If they can't get you an appointment that day, they'll get a Dr to do a telephone appointment with you. Something definately isn't right with my urine! So I've just taken my first antibiotic (have a 5 day course) so hopefully they might do some good.

I'm counting down the days until your section. Is 9 days right or is it 11 days? I have no idea whether you changed your ticker!

Last day of work Sarah, then you can relax those feet!


----------



## ccmummy

no need to change ticker, but been on my fone takes ages just to reply so havent changed it yet, guna do it now :) x


----------



## ccmummy

ticker changed now :) xx


----------



## Rah

So happy that day is over was a really really bad day in work so glad I was finishing at 3 not 8:30 
That's it now till Jan yay

We started with snow this am not really sticking yet hubby says its worse in manchester where he works 

Hope the ab's help quickly Maria good that your drs can do that over the phone


----------



## RedButterfly

Lots of nesting for you then?


----------



## Rah

I have lots of cake eating arranged so far ha ha only left me today and they miss me already lol
Planning on getting in the loft wed to see whats up there and what we need yes I am going to make this list 
But plenty if nesting time


----------



## RedButterfly

Enjoy the cake!

I still don't feel the need to nest. 

Just lost some more plug before getting in the bath which I almost fell asleep in!


----------



## ccmummy

Hahahaha please them me u av done this........ Ok i i ki da did aliud pump an no joke the baby jumped was sooo funny hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

ccmummy said:


> Hahahaha please them me u av done this........ Ok i i ki da did aliud pump an no joke the baby jumped was sooo funny hahaha

What?! I didn't understand a word of that!


----------



## ccmummy

Hahaha sorry only just seen wot i wrote haha ment to say please tell me u girls av done this.....i kinda did a loud pump and baby jumped haha


----------



## Rah

ha ha no not yet but theres still time lol
just had a massive sneezing fit though (think im allergic to the flowers i got for mothers day) baby really started kicking hard after every sneeze lol
Is it really bad that i could understand the first time you wrote it?

Well i went to a parent craft session last night i missed the 1st one i forgot but went last night was quite pointless really she skimmed over everything so quickly i managed to ask a few questions in the end but really not worth going im sure i was talk of the session anyway as i went on my own ha ha they all sat in their couples and just me there 
Anyway next week i get to look round the labour ward since its not where it normally is due to the renovations which is all i really wanted really so if i go early i will have an idea of things in my head 
part of me wants to go early just because and part wants to hang on to use the new labour ward ha ha see what baby plans 

Im trying to resist the need to clean today while DD is off pre school and spend a day of it (with a cake break) tomorrow when shes in all day


----------



## ccmummy

Haha no its not bad u understood the fist 1 think ur use to my mis spellings lol its just when i type i carnt realy see what im typein an to try an move the little line to go back an delete a letter takes bloody ages dam fone hahaha
How nice u get to see labor ward nxt week a little milestone to look farward to


----------



## Rah

@36 weeks tour and mw app
@37 weeks aromatherapy oils session
thats it so far i guess i will have a mw app @38 weeks 

Do you have a name yet? im still stuck on a girls name really want to decided so i can get used to it in my head i keep saying boys name over and over and really love it just dont want to feel disappointed if its a girl and we dont even have a name 

Ok so i quickly tidied up and brushed around ha ha think im going to end up with ocd lol


----------



## ccmummy

Lol no we are now waitin til she is here to see wot she looks like an wot wil suit her x


----------



## ccmummy

Charlies ashma playin up he started with a cold yesyerday so we have uppedd his steriod inhaler to 3 puffs an he takin he blue 1 regular. Just checked his peak flow an he is stil at his average which is 250 so thays gud just guna see how he goes in the next hour or so coz he just drops so quick 1 min he fine nxt min its an aberlance job :-( realy hope this aint guna b the case tonight x


----------



## Rah

Is his breathing at the mo? 
How many blue puff and how often?


----------



## RedButterfly

Is anyone else's BnB being an arse and playing up? :growlmad:

Hope Charlie is ok and hasn't got what I have cause that's affecting my asthma quite a bit and I only have mild asthma.

I hope all this coughing I'm doing isn't affecting madam cause my stomach is really starting to ache.

On another note, I'm having quite a few BH's now, did start timing them last night but then forgot I was timing them! Lost more plug again just now.


----------



## ccmummy

Rah said:


> Is his breathing at the mo?
> How many blue puff and how often?

he has had it twice at school and about 6 times here, (i no thats alot) but i think he panics an grabs it to take it,???

his peak flow dropped to under 200, but got it back upto 240??

he also sleepin now, whih probs is best for him to relax him,

he been doin so well oz last year his average peak flow was 150 

what u think sarah just see how he goes throw the night???


----------



## Rah

Yeah keep an eye look for recession 
He can easily have 5 puffs of blue inhaler 4 hourly if needing it 2-3 hourly id go gp or a and e if bad


----------



## Rah

Maria any more tightenings??


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Maria any more tightenings??

Having one now.


----------



## Rah

Still bh or are they getting stronger?


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Still bh or are they getting stronger?

I think they're BH but recently they do make me hold my breathe. I don't think all this coughing is helping.


----------



## ccmummy

He got a.gud sleep. An woke up abit netter our doctors.dnt open til 2 today but guna get him in jist for acjeck up
how u feelin today maria can see u av little one very soon xx


----------



## Rah

Glad he slept ok how is he today?

How are things this am Maria?

Isobelle not well so been up every 2 hrs with her either going her temp or inhaler so tired she seems better this am and wants to go nursery so going to take her so I can get a nap they will ring if not happy with her 
I could not get comfortable last night I was in every position possible when watching tv on the ball floor settee gave up and went bed hubby was laughing song sulked ha ha


----------



## ccmummy

charlie gone to school also, they no all about him and its a very small school so they wil be keepin a close eye on him, and i live literaly afew mins away frm school if any problems

well the weather is horried here, its a winter wonderland :( u can not see a thing the snow is cumin down that thick an fast :( we r in march for god sake go away snow


----------



## RedButterfly

I think these strong BH are due to coughing as I'm trying to hack up a lung every 5 seconds. I wish she would come soon as I'm in pain all the time but I need to get better first so I have the energy!

Tis nice and sunny down here now although freezing!


----------



## Rah

I'm on my 2nd day of Sun and blue sky 

My resting day yesterday I hoovered and tidied lol
So far today hair has been dyed finally eyebrows plucked arms and legs shaved (ish) feel great just having a drink then into the loft to tidy up there and find things that I need oh done my hypnotherapy cd already as well 
Will be napping soon ha ha


----------



## ccmummy

wish i had ur energy sarah :)
arw maria hope ur feelin better soon
sayin that i had a little nap this morning after droppin kids of an ive woken up feelin shit :( feel realy sick and got bellyache again x


----------



## RedButterfly

Naps?! What are those?! I've had one this whole pregnancy but I felt crappier after I woke than what I did beforehand.


----------



## ccmummy

To be fair when i av a nap i feel like i av a hang over wwhen i wake up so dnt no y i do it lol but i dnt get much sleep durin the night. An dnt think i cud look after my 2 kids properly if i didnt av 1 i only nap on days im in. More of boredem aswell i think x


----------



## Rah

Oh god I have almost daily naps actually last one was Thursday hmmm think I need to plan more in ha ha

Well I still fit though the loft hatch big plank of word landed on my head though felt very very sick got what I need though new parts also ordered for breastpump yay 
On the note of fitting in places just thought id give you a laugh...
In our dining room we have French doors that open into the back they are just the same size as a normal door but we decided they look better anyway we only ever open half unless carrying something through well got little stuck last night just squeezed out had to open the other side to get backing hubby was on the floor laughing I guess my bump has grown and I'm refusing to go into the back unless I fit through half door again


----------



## ccmummy

Hahahahaha that made me laugh. I wud of wet muself with laughin of i was there hah arw ur bump must be gettin bigger x


----------



## RedButterfly

Lol, sorry I had a little giggle when you mentioned a plank of wood bonking you on the head.. I have the same trouble with our doors that lead into the garden. Now I just let the dogs out and wait for them to come in unless they've done their business, then I squeeze myself out cause I can't be bothered to unlock the other door.


----------



## Rah

Had a look its an actual floor board!! No idea why its in the loft

Well just took Isobelle gp cough getting worse sounding almost like croup got a steroid in case I need it and a 2nd inhaler as a spare bonus of knowing the gp lol 
Well waiting in the chemist Isobelle was sick everywhere and I mean sick I was trying to clean without heaving just about managed it with a few breaks to check she was ok well more to get fresh air ish everyone was giving me the sympathy look


----------



## ccmummy

Well i could of been writing this time next week i wud of defo had my baby. But since its been put back till tje friday guess il av to re-write it then haha

Arw no sarah bless her xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Finally finished packing my hospital bags!! Just need to pack my dressing gown at the last minute as I'm still using it and drinks which can easily be picked up on route to hospital. So car seat and bags are in the dining room ready for when things start!
 
Hope Isobelle picks up soon.


----------



## RedButterfly

How much plug does one need to lose before something happens?!


----------



## Rah

Still loosing then? 
When is your move date? Do you want Chloe to arrive before or after move?


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup. 

I actually don't know. I think we're getting the keys Friday but we haven't been told anything. We haven't even started packing yet. Still waiting for someone we know to bring us boxes (he moves people's belongings around the world when they move house).

Ideally it be better if she came after we moved but I'm so uncomfy and tired, I'm not fussed anymore.


----------



## ccmummy

Avu ad and blood init? Carnt see it been much longer. Maybe av her over the wkend x


----------



## RedButterfly

No, no blood. I didn't lose blood with Elissa either. I don't even remember losing plug with Elissa. But mind you, I didn't know what I was supposed to be looking for.

I don't think she'll be making an appearence anytime soon.

On another note. Not long for you now!


----------



## ccmummy

nope not long :) thank god, i realy struggled walkin to school today even tho its only afew mins away i was in so much pain, the pain was in my belly?? dnt no what it was tho, wudnt say BH or contraction either so dnt no what it was?? xx


----------



## Rah

Baby digging in maybe? 

How are your tightenings going Maria? 

I have spent the day baking orders of dd she wanted cake day for daddy when he gets in from work he will be eating cakes for months ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

They're ok. I only really get them in the evening. Or that's when I actually notice them.

Can't wait to be in the new house. The landlord has just fitted a new breakfast bar in. And it's much bigger so will be easier to make cakes in!


----------



## ccmummy

OH got home at half 3 today and ive been in bed ever since feel crap. Sick feelin an just body feels realy weird. Feel like im floatin on air :-( an got a headache. Got very mild cramps but no pattern to um so dn think its out. Hopefuly wil feel better in tje morning x


----------



## RedButterfly

Bet you can't wait for these 8 days to hurry!


----------



## ccmummy

Nope i carnt. Feel like the daus aint goin down haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Don't you just hate them cramps where you think, "here we go, this is it!".. "Oh no, I just need the bathroom" :( Stupid stomach!


----------



## ccmummy

that was me last night maria i thought for sure something was happing but woke up fine, well got belly ache but ive had that every day/morning for the last god knows how long now :(
i ad a dream i came on here and sarah beat us both to it haha she had a baby boy weighin 7lb 8oz haha


----------



## Rah

There is no chance of that baby is in my chest most of the time got no signs of anything and I have convinced myself its a girl but weight Is good, better than my 9lb 10 dream ha ha

I had that toilet thing last week was quite scared then quite relieved in more ways than 1 ha ha


----------



## ccmummy

haha well a week today girls whoop whoop :)


----------



## RedButterfly

My belly feels a bit tender this morning. 

I got a little excited when I saw only 7 days until your section, Emma!

I will be quite miffed if Sarah goes before me! :haha:


----------



## Rah

I will be very upset I'm as prepared now as I was in Nov ha ha 
Really should start getting organised washing clothes buying bedding packing bag


----------



## ccmummy

haha carnt belive ur not ready yet sarah what are you like haha

its slightly annoyin tho when my ticker should of been 5 days ;( damm hospital haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Think of it this way. At least she gets to mature a bit more.


----------



## ccmummy

so true and i get to suffer abit more great! hahahaha

ooooo on a plus note ds was born on a sunday dd was born on a saturday, and now il av a friday haha

fri sat sun hehehehe


----------



## ccmummy

not uploaded 1 for awhile dnt thing ive changed much realy, but this will b my last pic
 



Attached Files:







last bump pic 37+ weeks.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 1









last bump pic2 37+ weeks..jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedButterfly

Aw so round.. Jealous!

I see moses basket in the background!


----------



## ccmummy

hahaha miss eagle eyes hahaha yep cot full of her stuff, still no bedrom carpet tho :( lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Have you got everything sorted and in it's place ready for next week?


----------



## ccmummy

nearly haha, avin afew bad cramps tonight tho ;-/ 
how u feelin xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Tired :sleep: I think my bump had dropped. I noticed it wasn't as high when in the shower just now. But her kicks are still in my ribs :growlmad:


----------



## ccmummy

im wide awake for sum reason haha pains only worse when i stand, so dnt think its out but just feel different to all the other times guess time will tell x


----------



## RedButterfly

You wide awake?! You're usually tired and in bed!


----------



## ccmummy

excatly hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

Lets just hope you're not awake all night now!


----------



## ccmummy

i just been talkin to OH sed to him im wide awake and feel weird and gettin afew pains, his reply was ''oh il open a tin of beer '' think ive shit him up hahahaha bless him x


----------



## RedButterfly

Everytime I say I've got AF type pains, I get "you're not in labour are you?!" 

Men! Don't you think we'd tell you if we were in labour!


----------



## ccmummy

hahaha all he keeps sayin is ''no its friday she comin not now'' i sed i didnt say she cumin now just lettin u no i feel odd, hahaha

they aint a clue av they haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Nope! Bless them!

My tootsies are so swollen, they ache some what. Plus my tattoo don't look right! It's not meant to look all puffy!


----------



## ccmummy

bless u, hopefully not to much longer to wait and they be back to normal, is they nwt u can do or take to ease them?? xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Nope. All I can do is sit with my legs and feet up on the poufee - Which I'm already doing. Serves me right as I've been on them near enough all day as we've been here, there and everywhere today. Plus we finally got boxes so I started to pack. We get the keys Monday afternoon.


----------



## ccmummy

arw nice 1 about keys, :) get in an get settled ready for little miss :) 

see our sarah been quite she havein that baby aint she hahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

Having that baby or eating all that cake she got!


----------



## ccmummy

hmmm cake i could just eat cake x


----------



## RedButterfly

I've been wanting chocolate cake all day.

Anywho, I'm off to bed now. Stupid dog laying on me is making me want to sleep!


----------



## ccmummy

speakin of tattoos i quite often go back an look at our old messages and remember when u was gettin 1 done when u 1st found out u was pg, how things av changed now :)

okie dokie huni night x


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm already planning my next one. Not long to go now!


----------



## ccmummy

well rang hosp this morning as still realy crampy an lower back ache, they just said to see how it goes over the nxt few hours, and if no better ring back, so thats wot il do, woke up afew times last night to sum intense pains also xx


----------



## Rah

Hi 
I washing bed for 8 last night rock n roll lol did watch tv go an hr though 
Woken every 2 hrs by dd coughing and needing inhaler 
I woke at 7 with horrible pain in my back could hardly walk spent all morning in bed I'm so tired 
Baby was having a right kick about last night was quite funny to watch 
I have been thinking about how to add baby onto my tattoo can't wait to get it added


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm getting the one with Elissa's name on re-done as I don't like it anymore. Will be adding Chloe's on. Not long to go now and my little tattoo obsession can carry on :haha:


----------



## Rah

Im gutted hubby as already booked his session for start of may he knows what hes getting babys name on inner of right arm in Arabic (Isobelle in on the left) 
just hope its a boy so it has a name ha ha if its a girl he may be waiting 
How long do we have to register the name? if it 14 or 28 days?

Im starting to notice some really strange aches/pains think i might be getting spd or something its all very odd will mention it to mw on tuesday when i go


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Im gutted hubby as already booked his session for start of may he knows what hes getting babys name on inner of right arm in Arabic (Isobelle in on the left)
> just hope its a boy so it has a name ha ha if its a girl he may be waiting
> How long do we have to register the name? if it 14 or 28 days?
> 
> Im starting to notice some really strange aches/pains think i might be getting spd or something its all very odd will mention it to mw on tuesday when i go

I have no idea. In the hospital I'll be birthing in, you can register the name there a few days after birth so I'll be doing it pretty much after giving birth.

Hubby knows he's not allowed to book a tattoo until I can have one! We went to our tattoo studio last week to talk about getting his sleeve finished at the end of March. Oh how I love that smell of walking into a tattoo studio!

Where are your pains?


----------



## Rah

Pains are hard to explain 
They are mainly noticeable when im in bed turning over (which is a lot) and in my under carriage so to speak like a pressure and an uncomfortable ache but then my hips start to hurt when on one side too long (which scares me slightly as i had hip labour last time and didnt even know ha ha) then my back is aching lower back mainly 
feel like im falling apart and have another 5 weeks of this HELP ME


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Pains are hard to explain
> They are mainly noticeable when im in bed turning over (which is a lot) and in my under carriage so to speak like a pressure and an uncomfortable ache but then my hips start to hurt when on one side too long (which scares me slightly as i had hip labour last time and didnt even know ha ha) then my back is aching lower back mainly
> feel like im falling apart and have another 5 weeks of this HELP ME

Sounds like SPD. Mine started out when turning in bed. You would literally hear my pelvis grind and click. I always hurt 'down there' as my pelvis in no longer in line. When my SPD started out, a warm bath before bed would help and if you have a birthing ball. Sit on that and gently bounce or swivel your hips (like you're doing the hula hoop). Hopefully you can catch it before it gets too bad. You do feel like 'down there' is falling apart. I often walk around holding myself :haha:


----------



## Rah

I do like sitting on the ball its the only way i feel truly comfortable 
so i sit and bounce and the dog lays right under it trying to knock me off lol
i normally bounce rock side to side and then attempt to hula but give up as bump doesnt help at least i know im doing the right sort of thing


----------



## RedButterfly

You can also get a support belt. You can ask to get referred to physio if you feel it's getting bad.


----------



## Rah

i think i will need physio anyway i had to have it after isobelle last time for about 3 months as spine was not aligned or something so expecting that again


----------



## RedButterfly

I got referred to physio when I had SPD with Elissa. Didn't do a thing so didn't bother this time. Just put up with it and of course give hubby earache about it :haha: Bless him, if I get down on the floor, I get stuck. He has to literally lift me up off the floor.


----------



## ccmummy

ello girls, well felt shit all day (gutted) as i felt amazin lastnight :( bed for me i think x


----------



## ccmummy

gettin realy sore down there :-/ dont no if its frm wearin pads all the time, coz they do make me sore, or its the amount of discharge im losin :( the discharge dnt av any smell to it or colour, so dnt think its infection or out!?! (could be tho) or if its just frm pads, weein every 2 mins etc, put sum sudacream on which has eased it alot, think il go to docs tomoz just incase x


----------



## RedButterfly

Could be from pads. I get sore from wearing pads. But luckily it's only sanitary pads that make me sore not panty liners. But like you, I'm also losing alot of discharge so can't go a day without wearing one otherwise I feel like I've wet myself! Not nice!


----------



## Rah

Something for me to look forward to then :( Could just be the discharge and that your damp down there ?? if its not smelling could just be normal and nothing to worry about
sometimes it feels like im months behind you not 2/3 weeks

well i slept awful last night my hips may of finally decided to give up no matter how many pillows etc i was just sore think i have also pulled something in my hip hurts when i rotate it out so stopped doing that lol
I also decided to check my cervix just because well its high soft think but 1cm dilated from my guess maybe 2 but i have heard you never go back to 0cm after a child anyway so prob been like this for years ha ha

Just found a letter from preschool there is a easter comp for best bonnet/easter scene like i can be bothered trying to sit at a table for hours to make one with dd dont have a clue where to start or get bits from needs to be in for friday and they are judging friday pm when she isnt even in pre school but they have invited everyone in so guess i now have to go there as well 
I sound really grumpy but im not into all this competitive mum crap and thats how i can see this ending up w


----------



## ccmummy

i wud love to no what im lookin for to check myself haha just wud like to no if all these BH and stuff are makin any difference to my cervix, 

the cream has worked so far :) im at hosp on tuesday gettin bloods done an doppler scan ready for C/S so il get them to check my wee an discharge make sure its not sumthing starting x


----------



## RedButterfly

You do get an increase in discharge in the later stages of pregnancy. 

Elissa has meant to be making stuff for school for the past few weeks. I helped her make a picture out of wool and haven't bothered with anything else since. I'm heavily pregnant and trying to move house. Making things which will end up going in the bin is not something I plan on doing. I'm one of those mums who sends their child to school to learn (not that she is. She's become more stupid since sending her there) not to make friends with other mums and get into competition with them! Now that sounds grumpy! :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

Lol maria i so no were ur cumin frm haha


----------



## Rah

Ha ha at least I'm not the only one 

You will be pleased to know baby has a Moses basket and bedding as of now


----------



## ccmummy

ccmummy said:


> Avu ad and blood init? Carnt see it been much longer. Maybe av her over the wkend x




Rah said:


> Ha ha at least I'm not the only one
> 
> You will be pleased to know baby has a Moses basket and bedding as of now

Yey haha


----------



## Rah

https://m.mamasandpapas.com/product...by-type/co-ordinating-collections/gingerbread

Got most of it hubby paid


----------



## ccmummy

Arw  an so hubby shud haha
Well thats all clean n fresh beddin on in all rooms so if my waters even think of breakin b4 section i wont be happy lol guna wash all curtains again tomoz. Then im pritty much al done an dusted xx


----------



## RedButterfly

:dance: Finally getting sorted!

Argh, my feet are so swollen today. Hubby keeps poking them but what he won't get through his thick head is that they hurt!


----------



## ccmummy

i wud punch him in the face...then when he says wot u do that for, u say why does it hurt, then he'l say yes, so ul say so does my feet everytime u f**kin poke um hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RedButterfly

Lol I did warn him that if he did it again, I was going to hurt him.

I don't know if you ladies have seen this already but hey ho, I'll post it here. My 38 week.
 



Attached Files:







38wks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ccmummy

Arw cute bump. I dint post mine in bump thing. I should of done i guess. Not long for us all now xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Definately not long for you. Hopefully should get my phone fixed tomorrow so I can keep updated as I won't have internet access through laptop soon.


----------



## ccmummy

Well we r defo on the week count down x


----------



## Rah

Fab bump Maria really hope you can get your phone fixed asap don't want to miss out on anything !!

Emma 4 sleeps!!!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Hubby wants to get my phone fixed today!! I don't want to miss a thing!!

Not long now Emma!!


----------



## ccmummy

dnt think im guna sleep all week let alone thursday night haha, realy need to find sumthing to take my mind of it all, but what???? done everything, house carnt be an cleaner then it is haha hmmm what to do x

i will defo post as often as i can, but when i go to hosp to see consultant i struggle to get on the internet, but will defo try an keep ya both posted xx


----------



## Rah

Feet up and have a cuppa lol

I feel so ill today headache sick sore just want to go to bed


----------



## ccmummy

Ive not even ad a nap today. My god i cant even sleep the days away hahaha


----------



## Rah

no nap for me either :( been busy in B&Q and writing birth plans i have side a and b
side a is in the ideal birth etc side b if things dont go to plan basically says give me drugs and tell me what to do very opposite of a ha ha
Tour of temporary labour ward tonight if i can stay awake


----------



## RedButterfly

Well I now have no phone. 

I haven't bothered with a birth plan seeing as what I wanted went out the window as soon as my BMI was mentioned.


----------



## ccmummy

How excitin for ur tour tonight.
Not got a birth plan either since they av already planned mine for me hahaha
Oh no for ur fone hope u get it bk bfor ur internet goes :-( x


----------



## RedButterfly

No. I need a whole new phone. Going to try and get a new one sorted tonight but I'm not holding my breath. Otherwise I'm going to miss Friday :(


----------



## ccmummy

Arw no maria i need u girls soportin me :-( realy hope u get 1 sorted xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Do you know what time your section is?


----------



## Rah

I'm going to argue my water birth don't care if my bmi is high
Plan a Is in the ideal world and plan b is if things go like last time I will do whatever ha ha

Tour was good as it doesn't look like I will be on the new ward anyway 

Hope you get a new phone soon 
I will def be around on Friday


----------



## ccmummy

dnt no maria i gotta be at hosp for half 7 am,, so all depends on if they any emergencies or out i guess, but hopein to be done an dusted by dinner haha

glad the tour went well hun x


----------



## RedButterfly

Well girls, I don't know whether I'll be speaking to you in the morning.. 

05:15 - My waters have just gone with a pop. Exactly like Elissa's did.. And in bed!
05:45 - Slight contractions


----------



## ccmummy

Arw wow how excitin try n update if u can xxx


----------



## Rah

Yay good luck Maria update when you can xxxx


----------



## Rah

I hope you both realise when you are having cuddles with your babies at the weekend I will still be here talking to myself for weeks ha ha

Oh Maria hope you got your phone sorted last night!!


----------



## Rah

This Easter scene is a nightmare she keeps having ideas turning very complicated


----------



## Rah

This Easter scene is a nightmare she keeps having ideas turning very complicated


----------



## ccmummy

well i did reply back to ur first 1 sarah but hasnt cum on for sum reason?, got all my bloods an swops done ready for friday , also got my drugs an do's an dont leaflet haha, all seems abit realy now :)

didnt av (doppler scan) done coz apprently they dnt do it after 36weeks?? but did av a little scan done to check water around baby, and she was waveing at me was soooooo cute properly wavein i cud of cryed haha all the midwifes dnt understand why im not havin it done 2moz none of um can get there head around it, they sed they aint had that befor!! and they also sed baby has got her head it the right place to go into labor etc, shame i carnt have her normaly, i think she is layed on a nerve of sumthing the pains in my top thigh an grone area is unreal cud barely walk out the hosp :( gud job my mum was there, 

hope maria is doin ok and neva no she mite be sat cuddle her baby :)


----------



## Rah

Well I have just spent the last 2 hrs crying seen mw she says baby is now breech was head down last app 
my spd is so sore she asked Dr to prescribe pain relief they just rang and gave Paracetamol seriously do they not think I have been taking that regular for last week told them to bin it as I have never heard of anything so pointless she didn't sound happy but seriously*Going to ring mw office now for when she finishes clinic*
Got an app for Monday to see position then and then its scan and ?? Section she mentioned it already so think my plan is out the window


----------



## ccmummy

paracetamol are they havin a bloody laugh!!! yer defo ring m/w back up, arw no for baby now been breech, my lo went breech sure about the same weeks as u but she is now head down an ready, on the plus side if u need a section at least ul av her a bit early an wont av to long to wait, to meet baby :)


----------



## Rah

I think if still breech next week I'm just going to ask for section I don't fancy a breech back to back vaginal birth in the slightest


----------



## ccmummy

Dnt blame u huni x


----------



## Rah

Well spoke to me she was not happy
I have to go to the day unit tomorrow see if they can help if not I will just pop into the ward and get some from a Dr there


----------



## Rah

Wonder how Maria is doing


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm fine :)

Chloe was born at 07:52 this morning. 2 hour and 12 min labour. Only just made it to hospital in time. I walked through the door and she was already coming out. 2 pushes and she was out. No pain relief. Will do birth story tonight hopefully and I'll post a picture.


----------



## Rah

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## ccmummy

WOW that was close arw well done u huni :) carnt wait to see pics arw im smilein frm ear to ear for u so glad its all over an u av ur little princess :)


----------



## RedButterfly

Not long left for you! 

Oh and Sarah, I'm not going anywhere until you've had your little one and then I still ain't going anywhere!


----------



## ccmummy

same here sarah, we will still be here, where wil ur birth story be hun when u do it? how u feelin maria, xx


----------



## RedButterfly

I'll post it in third tri. I'm fine. Just a little tired. Might have to take some paracetamol later for the after pains but I'm coping at the moment.


----------



## ccmummy

Carnt wait hun again well done xx


----------



## Rah

2 sleeps to go Emma xx


----------



## ccmummy

Was just guna write shud of been meetin my baby today :-( oh well couple more.days of cookin an she wil b here  x


----------



## Rah

2 sleeps will fly by 

Well I cant get any strong pain relief GP has no appointments for today NOT impressed
I rang physio and they said earliest will be 2nd week in April I will be 39 weeks by then so I played the im staff card and they are ringing me back today see what they can do
I can hardly move cant cope till April 
Wish my parents were not away hate being so alone I could pop in to MIL but she has enough on her plate at the mo without me crying on her otherwise I would shes like my 2nd mum 
Baby is wiggling so I keep telling it to flip lol not listened so far haha
I really want a bath but scared to get one while im alone in case I get stuck in it and I cant stand in the shower it hurts just having a good sulk and moan today sorry


----------



## ccmummy

U sulk an moan away all u like huni :-( if i wwas close by i wud cum rnd ha. My mu lives about an hour away frm me welll my whole family does. But sjje came home with me yesterday an stayin now until afew days after baby born aswell. So thats nice for me (doesnt help u tho lol) im so restless today an body achein all over. Think im guna try for a nap. An hopein oter half is home thursday night well he bloody better be :-( xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Morning girlies!

Keep yourself busy Emma then those 2 days will fly past!

There isn't much you can do for SPD Sarah. But as soon as baby is born, it goes. Well mine has. Hopefully yours will too!


----------



## ccmummy

Afternoon maria. Hows u an ur little lady doin?? As elissa been yet bet she is over the moon my friend cumin rnd soon me my mum and friend avin lunch. Then tomoz just guna go throw bags and house work etc. Then with hosp been nearly an hour away when kids finsh school tomoz we all of to stay at my mums ready for the big day haha. Xx


----------



## Rah

I had a half decent sleep last night hubby gave me his pillows as well as the ones I'm using was so well propped up was great till I needed a wee ha ha 
I know there's not much that can help think I'm just in a bad place mentally at the mo
Saying that I feel a bit better today got a different type of pain today feels like baby moving down so that needs to stop right now before it gets stuck breech 

Are you home Maria? Did you get the keys and did the move start

Have a nice lunch Emma an hour must feel like forever when you need to pop to your mum's 

Mum text before asking if I was ok told her was fab can't let her worry while on holiday will save that for Sat ha ha

Ok totally off every topic how long do I boil an egg for so I can decorate it for preschool and do I take the egg out of the shell or leave it whole


----------



## RedButterfly

We're fine thanks. Just trying to get the hang on this breastfeeding malarky!

Yup, we're home. Came home yesterday. Gave birth and everything was fine so all we had to do was wait to see if I needed another Anti-D, which I did and then wait for discharge papers.

Meant to get the keys yesterday but that didn't happen :haha: So I don't know when we'll be getting them now. We're not even packed, not one box :haha:

On the topic of the egg, I have no idea!


----------



## ccmummy

its abit of a travel hun, so dnt see her often coz the car journey with the kids an b a night mare haha

AS FOR EGG i think u hard boil it for like 5 mins, let it cool then out in fridge for abit, then paint, u leave the egg inside, then after use throw away hahaha


----------



## ccmummy

1 more sleep


----------



## Rah

1 sleep yay so excited for you xx
How are you getting on Maria? 

I feel pants very dizzy coughing lots and vomiting all night just want to sleep might see if mil can get Isobelle from pre school since I'm going dizzy


----------



## RedButterfly

Excited! 

We're getting there. Think we've finally got breastfeeding sorted.

Not long and you'll be full term then hopefully not long until we finally find out if boy or girl.


----------



## ccmummy

Im carnt stay of the toilet. Backend like water :-( hopein its just nerves haha. Im.also feelin very dizzy an sick. Just all worry probs. Hope i mange a couple of hors kip tonight il.b to excited haha

Sarah if u av to av a section u mite meet ur little 1 in the next 2 weeks  unsure when ur hosp do um ours is 38weeks. But il b nearly 39wks. Carnt wait to see if u av a boy or aa girl 

Maria glad ur gettin there with breastfeedin. Im defo guna give it 100% neva done it b4 so realy wana this time xxx


----------



## ccmummy

oh girls i realy carnt stay of the loo hope im not gettin a bug??? either that or its my clear out? haha


----------



## Rah

Well Isobelle let me sleep for 2 hrs feel bit better and now up to my eyes in glue paint eggs and chicks lol 

Baby's kicks are now in diff area do might of moved again I give up can't worry about something I have no control over 

I can't wait to breast feed again miss it lol just remember the 1st few days being hell but then best thing ever 

Emma bet your all over the place with excitement


----------



## RedButterfly

I was on the toilet constantly while in labour. Hope yours is just nerves!


----------



## Rah

Hope your tummy has settled down and you get some rest tonight Emma

How are you doing Maria? Is Elissa enjoying being a big sister? 
Any news on keys/moving?


----------



## ccmummy

Well mange sum sleep my bum is sooo sore. Due to been all loo. Im up avin my last coffee i feel alot carmer today then yesterday. Il update u as soon as i can girls carnt wait to meet her. Even my kids r up up wide a bloody wake at this time haha xxx


----------



## Rah

Hope your all ready to go and there are no emergencies so your first to go down xxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Tired. Chloe either doesn't like the Moses basket or lying on her back. Hopefully today with getting the keys. Elissa, well I've had enough of her playing up.

How are you?

Hope everything went ok Emma. Can't wait for update and pic.


----------



## Rah

Bit happier I won my fight with the drs and got to see the really fit dr ha ha so got some better pain relief just need to get rid of this cough now 

Swaddle tight really tight that helped with isobelle 

Hope you were 1st emma


----------



## RedButterfly

You're not allowed to swaddle anymore. She's one whingey baby today. Doesn't want to come off the boob either.

Glad you got better pain relief.


----------



## Rah

That's rubbish we swaddle in work all the time!! 

And physio is now on Wed at least I will be seen 

Your milk must be changing so she's getting what she can remember that day well


----------



## Rah

Hope your ok Emma not too sore and enjoying lots of cuddles with your little girl xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope physio works for you.

Hope you're ok Emma.


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls well i was sopose to be 1st. Then changed to 2nd. Then ended up been 4th :-( dnt ak llong story. Baby courtney (we think is her name nt 100%) was finaly born at 12:13 in the.afternoon weighin 6lb 8oz she is perfect in everyway. Wil get a pic up soon as i can. But omg i wud rather give birth natural then av a section it was horrid
an i cud feel so much pain in my chest area. I told them.so they ad to top me up it was arwful. Neva again. They did say tho with me been skinny thats probsb why it was abit rough. And im only just realy feelin better now after all this time :-( speak soon giirls xxxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Yay! Congratulations! Nice name and good weight. 1oz off being the same as Chloe. Can't wait to see pic.

Just you now Sarah!


----------



## Rah

Yeah just me no signs of anything so be ready to be 16th or after 
Got my MW app tomorrow to see what position baby is in i know its not head down as i can feel something in my right side of pelvis/hip so thinks its diagonal but which way up i have no idea mum wants to come to the MW with me tomorrow not sure why but she does guess it will be nice to have someone there if it is still breech may cry and wont look like such a looser driving on my crying lol 

Hope you're doing ok Emma and its not too sore now I saw a few sections as part of my training and hated everyone looked awful from my side of the screen 
Are you managing to feed her? 

Are you ok Maria has the packing/moving started? would be lovely to unpack to set the room up as you want but can imagine its going to be a total nightmare! Hows the feeding going has your milk come in properly now and did you survive the day3/4 constant feeding i just remember calling it day 4 from hell i cried all day and couldn't do anything as had dd attached like all day 

Ordered a Chinese last night for my parent as a anniversary meal i couldn't face sitting in the restaurant but they do take out glad i didn't sit in i ate about a 3rd of my meal before i was full then felt sick at least i could go hide and feel sorry for myself ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

Nope. No packing or moving has been done. Luckily the landlord understands. Yup, milk is in. Soaking up breast pads. She constantly wants to be attached at night. I no longer know what sleep is - No joke. I've had about 8-10 hours sleep since she's been born. I end up falling asleep with her on me, which I really don't want to do but I don't realise I've done it till I wake. As soon as I put her in the Moses basket, she cries. I'm just so tired.

I'm sure your little one will be here soon. Have you got everything?


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls sorry not been on not been to well. As for the pain side im.not to bad plenty of drugs for that. But the tablets been mkin me ill :-( we got home about half 8 lastnight. So much bettter been in ur own bed she is just so gud. She on breast for a gud 40 mins but jalf way throw i do tk her of for a wind or change just to wake her up again so bout 30/40 mins in total so she gets a gud feed then thats it til about 3/4 hours later so realy gud girl an im.gettin plenty of rest  wil try n upload pic but unsure how to on my fone xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Glad all is well.


----------



## Rah

Emma - Glad your home and doing well keep taking them drugs lol Glad she is feeding well 

MW was running late by 45 mins NOT impressed! shes not sure where baby is thinks its head down but slightly to the side so she has booked me into the hospital tomorrow at 1:30 for another check up and a scan to see exactly what is going on
Im quite happy with that as had been saying that i think baby is trying to get out my hip lol she also measured me never had that done before but she said im slightly ahead but didnt say exactly what i was measuring HB was good and strong at 130bpm
See what tomorrow brings

Spent a fortune today in mothercare but now fully equipped for baby and some lol Mum wouldn't stop buying kept saying its coz i wouldn't let her buy anything for Isobelle she wants to buy this now means my wardrobe will benefit once i have had baby YAY


----------



## RedButterfly

Glad everything seems ok. I'm sure all will be fine tomorrow. I did wonder whether you would finally get sorted :haha:


----------



## ccmummy

I wil get these pics up an do my "that was it" haha everytime i go to do it sum1 turns up lol an for sum reason the pics on my fone wont load up says they r to big!! So il defo get on laptop tomoz an do ot. Glad everything is goin ok sarah. And god carnt belive chloe is 6 days old already goin to quick xx


----------



## Rah

Mum basically blackmailed me with lunch if we go baby shopping lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup, she's 1 week old tomorrow. Will be looking for your story tomorrow. 

Well at least you're sorted now Sarah!


----------



## ccmummy

:)
 



Attached Files:







baby courtney.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









baby courtney 1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









baby courtney going home.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rah

Beautiful xx


----------



## ccmummy

thank you so much sarah im over the moon with her, i dnt sleep on a night, not coz she is awake, its because i carnt stop lookin at her hahahaha

carnt wait to meet ur LO not long now xx


----------



## Rah

Feels like I have forever to go 
Got scan in an hr I feel so sick head is killing me just want to sleep


----------



## RedButterfly

Gorgeous Emma.

Would upload my 1 week pp pic but I don't have laptop at the moment but will do asap. I've lost 2 stone and I'm down 2 dress sizes. Hubby had to go out and buy me some underwear as mine kept falling down :haha: I now weigh lighter than what I did before I got pregnant :dance: 

How was the scan Sarah?


----------



## Rah

Just got back everything is fine baby is def head down no mistaking it and its not spine to spine which is all good means I can still have waterbirth at this point 
Baby was so active in scan and has not stopped since 
Got my aromatherpy oils to start using as well slowly to start with as prob won't do much till 38/39 weeks 

Maria that's fab about the weight loss bet your made up I'm not expecting anything like that 
Popped into work while I was at the hospital they all said I looked huge and wouldn't make it 3 weeks hoping I don't go over


----------



## RedButterfly

You're term today! C'mon baby!


----------



## Rah

Im really excited about the birth now i know thats mad but really cant wait hipe i get the water birth or at least the option to try it knowing me i will hate it and ask to get out


----------



## ccmummy

check u out maria with the weight loss.....me on the other hand is hopeing to keep some of my weight i look so much healthier with abit of weight on me xx


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls how we doin?? Im so proud of my self an courtney. As u both no ive nrva brestfed befor an it was abit of a fear of mine but so far so gud. She feeds every 3-4 hours durin day an on a night see been avin a feed at 3am then thats been it since about 9 am. I no its only early days an things can change but so far so gud  xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Evening girls. Chloe's weight is up and down so we're in and out of hospital every other day getting her weighed. I have to breastfeed, express and formula feed although I'm trying not to use the formula. She's finally sleeping in her moses basket and not on me! I miss my bump and being pregnant :( I would say not the pain but my SPD is back :(

Well done on the breastfeeding Emma. 

Any signs yet Sarah?!


----------



## Rah

No nothing this baby won't be coming till after 16th its very comfy where it is ha ha 
Well done Emma just remember the growth spurts where it will feel like she's never off you while she's getting more milk in 

why are they weighing her already Maria? We doubt weigh till day 10 to give time to get close to birth weight 
make sure your eating right and getting enough cals 
don't give formula if you don't want to just express to show them you are producing milk but keep putting her on she can get way more milk than any pump can 
if you need to chat I'm hereIwas the feeding link nurse in work well guess I still am ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

They keep weighing her cause she keeps losing weight. She put weight on yesterday but lost it again today. I don't feel like I'm producing a lot of milk plus it don't help that as soon as I put her on the boob, she'll feed for 5-10 mins then fall asleep. I just hate my boobs right now!


----------



## Rah

How's the feeding going Emma hope its still going well

Has chloe put weight on Maria? 

Well I'm 38/40 tomorrow still no signs of anything been on my ball a lot as it helps with the spd pain but think I over did it yesterday very sore today 
Well cot is up mattress coming Thursday so will wash everything and get ready make the cot etc 

I'm going to have a baby this month yay


----------



## RedButterfly

C'mon baby! I'm getting impatient!

Yeah, she's put weight on but still not up to birth weight.


----------



## Rah

I'm just saying the 26th in my head as they will induce at 10 days over 

Have they told you what the % of weight loss is? 
Are you still feeding her yourself? 
Have you moved house yet?


----------



## RedButterfly

She's still in the 10%. That's all I know. Yeah, still on the boob but she falls asleep after 10 mins so I top up with EBM.

No, haven't moved. Might have lost the house as money got stolen out of our account so couldn't pay the one months rent and deposit on Saturday. Oh and get this, you know I told you our landlord had passed away. Well he hasn't. Letting agent was lying out of his arse. The reason we know he hasn't passed is our neighbour is best friends with our landlord and told us yesterday he's still alive. Hubby is not happy and is now seeking legal advice.


----------



## Rah

I swear I replied to this last night but phone died at same time 

Would the bank help with the new land lord and show them the paperwork they must understand this happens 

I can't believe they lied and killed someone off in their lie how sick is that 
Hope you get something sorted soon 

I'm 38/40 today yay still nothing though think I'm going to be symptom spotting like the 2ww lol 
Well dd is in half term for 2 weeks as well so no resting which is prob a good thing to help get this baby out just need to work out how to keep dd entertained she needs to be doing something all the time


----------



## ccmummy

Hi girls sorry not been on much been crazy here with visits all the time. Then everytime i try an post a comment it bloody crashes on me :-( 

Ciurtney only been wweigh onces since birth. She went down to 6.4 midwife cumin today so hopfuly she wil weigh her again today. Still breastfeedin. She doin realy well yesterday she did feed every 2 hours but im not complaining as she as done so well.

Cum on baby sarah we all waitin to meet u


----------



## ccmummy

Howss everyone doin?? Any signs yet sarah xx


----------



## Rah

Nah nothing this baby will not be here before the 16th id put money on it 
No tightening nothing


----------



## ccmummy

arw cum on baby PLEASE HURRY lol i carnt belive how time drags when ur pregnant but when they here it flys by courtney was 2 weeks yesterday x


----------



## Rah

I have woken up this morning so hungry its mad in fact I think my tummy woke me up shouting feed me lol 
Weighed myself this morning I'm up 20lb from the start so not as bad as it could be but really not happy will see what I weigh after baby 

Going the salon in a bit for waxing and my nails then off to parents for dads birthday meal they are having curry I'm gutted love a good curry but everytime I have tried to have one since being preg I'm ill and can't take more than a mouthful


----------



## ccmummy

Im gettin my eye brows waxed n tinted n nails done nxt week carnt wait. Happy birthday to ur dad xx


----------



## Rah

Still nothing

How are you both doing? 

Maria hope you hot the house&bank issues sorted


----------



## RedButterfly

Nope. Still trying to sort things. We're now in the process of selling the business.

Have you had any signs?


----------



## ccmummy

wot a whirled wind its been for u maria ;( carnt belive u r now sellin ur business is they no way u can keep it, such a shame xx


----------



## Rah

Nothing at all not even a bh! Give up lol 

Can't believe what a stressful time your having when you should be enjoying chloe 
How's her weight doing?


----------



## RedButterfly

It's the business that's causing the problem. Streamline (card machine) owes us thousands of pounds and I'm talking high thousands. It's the business account that got money stolen from it and this is like the 5th time it's happened. Hubby has just had enough. We've got a buyer and should hopefully be sold by the end of the week.

I have no idea about Chloe's weight. Last week at the HV, she put a little weight on.


----------



## Rah

How will you get your money back? Will it have to go legal?


----------



## RedButterfly

They were supposed to give us the money weeks ago but sent it to the wrong person so now they have to find the person they sent it to and try and get it back.


----------



## RedButterfly

Finally have laptop back for the time being. Just wanted to share these pictures with you two. My 7 day PP pic and my little girly snoozing in her moses basket and snuggling with her bunny rabbit thingy.. I have no idea what it's called!

How are you both feeling?
 



Attached Files:







7 days PP.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









20130322_195411.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2









WP_20130406_001.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rah

She's beautiful and you look fab 

Had my mw app today she said baby was big!!! 1st person to say that so ignoring that comment !! 
She said baby's head is well down and in my notes says ceph 3/5 so I think that is 3/5 free so 2/5 engaged?? 
Been getting loads of pressure on Sunday and bouncing on my ball for hours tonight pressure is quite bad so hope I can bounce baby out lol


----------



## RedButterfly

MW always told me ceph was free. 7 days to go! Bounce that baby out!


----------



## Rah

Isobelle came into my room thud morning said right mummy lets get dressed we are going for a long walk this baby needs to hurry up the mw said 
I'm just hoping she didn't hear the option of have sex! Don't think I can explain that one


----------



## ccmummy

This made me laugh haha bless her.... How u feelin??

Right girls 3rd baby and again ive escaped stretch marks not got a single 1 whoop whoop nut u no that line u get frm belly button down to rudies?? Well mine actualy goes UP frm belly botton to my boobies???????? Neva had that befor realy hope it fades or sumut!!!!!!


----------



## Rah

Just jet washed the back so all ready for nice weather so I can sit out could do with a nap now ha ha 

I'm covered in stretch marks but had some before I was preg due to weight so doesn't bother me really


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm covered in stretch marks too. I don't think there is a part of my body that doesn't have them thanks to Elissa :haha: But they don't bother me and my hubby still loves my body.

Did you go for that long walk Sarah?


----------



## Rah

No walk jet washed the back asked if Isobelle wanted to go to town but she said no so chilled in bed back is sore from the jetwash 
Town tomorrow it'd a 20min walk there so should be a good hrs walk at least 
And I'm Isobelle free Friday ad sil having her all day hubby dropping her off at 8 and she's staying for lunch and dinner won't know what to do with myself


----------



## RedButterfly

Got everything ready for the baby?


----------



## Rah

Going to put my bag together properly on Friday 
Clothes are all washed think I have everything in ready


----------



## RedButterfly

Then I would just relax!!


----------



## ccmummy

arw come on baby sarah ur all cooked now so please just come haha


----------



## Rah

Well my sister went to a and e last night with swollen feet they have kept her in as her heart rate was 30 and temp 33 she has to have a heart scan asap and she's wired up to heart machine which is linked to nurses station so not a great night then went to the car and someone has broken in they emptied everything out took nothing there was only cds in there really and no damage no idea how they got in but glad there is no damage 

So not having the best start to the day


----------



## RedButterfly

How's your sister doing Sarah?


----------



## Rah

She's still in hospital hoping she will be discharged later as the consultant she needs to see is away on hol thIs week and next so no point keeping her in if she can be seen as out patient 
Thanks for asking

I'm getting a ridiculous amount of pressure had it for about 2 hrs last night and about 40 mins so far baby is really active as must be trying to get into position well Thsys what I keep telling myself


----------



## ccmummy

Sorry to hear bout ur sister. Hope she is ok xxx


----------



## Rah

Thanks she's just been discharged got to see 2 consultants though one next week and one who's on hol the week after

Getting more pressure today come on baby


----------



## RedButterfly

Maybe pressure of your waters bulging?! C'mon baby, break those waters!!


----------



## Rah

Something needs to give and quick lol
I'm on all 4s as that's most comfortable when it starts can't sit lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Did you manage to get your bag sorted today?


----------



## Rah

Erm I went to mothercare and got a nursing top to put in it tomorrow def hubby just checked the camera battery and that's ok and on top of my bag


----------



## RedButterfly

Are you getting nervous/excited? I'm getting excited for you!! I'm constantly checking BnB, even in the middle of the night while I'm giving Chloe a feed, mostly to keep myself awake :haha: But also to see if anything has happened!!


----------



## Rah

Ha ha I'm just really chilled and in a really positive place that everything will go well and baby will arrive when it arrives 
Wait till Wed when I'm over due lol


----------



## ccmummy

Glad ur all ready for baby. I carnt wait xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Anything?!


----------



## Rah

Nah nothing bag is properly packed now though 
Just playing the waiting game


----------



## RedButterfly

But I don't want to wait :haha:


----------



## Rah

Ha ha 
Mw said she would give me a sweep on Tue if I wanted one but will only be my due date and the work better +3/4 days will see how I feel Tuesday ha ha


----------



## RedButterfly

How far over did you go with Isobelle?


----------



## Rah

Started contracting on her due date born 5 days over


----------



## ccmummy

arw man thought u mite of had baby when i noticed u ad commented lol

im so tired tonight been out most the day, but i carnt seem to sleep ;-/ xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Sleep? What is that again?!

You think anything will happen in 2 days?


----------



## Rah

No 21st date is stuck in my head no idea why so I'm just waiting till next weekend lol


----------



## ccmummy

well midwife cumin today an that will be it after today, lets see how much she weighs today lol xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope all is well.


----------



## ccmummy

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! waited in all day an she didnt cum....ive rung and left a message, so pissed off was such a nice day yest an i ad to stay in :( x


----------



## RedButterfly

Hate it when that happens.

Registered Chloe today. She's now officially Chloe Paige.

A little message for Sarahs baby.

Dear baby, it is now your due date. Please evict yourself from your mummy's tummy as we now want to meet you and find out if you are a pink or blue baby. Kind regards.


----------



## Rah

Baby is too busy sleeping at the mo will be sure to pass the message on lol

So annoying waiting in for people who don't arrive I would of left a really snotty message lol

Yay for registering chloe 
How's the house/money situation coming along? 

The good news we are down to 3 girls names 
Got mw at 3 see what she says will prob be see you next week knowing my luck 

Just had a bath think it was too hot feel bit sick now


----------



## RedButterfly

Viewing a house at 2.30. Don't even go there on the money situation! Fraud team wont give us our money until god knows when. We're just about surviving with trying to save for new house.


----------



## Rah

What a joke!!! 
Hope you like the house xxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Viewed the house. It's ok. Said we want it. Just have to wait to hear from the landlord.


----------



## Rah

Well mw thinks baby is high, back to back and not coming anytime soon 
So add that to the stress that dd didn't get into chosen schools and put her in one that she will not be going to so got to appeal today has been a lovely day not 
Ps edited very well as lots of swearing in my head


----------



## RedButterfly

I take it no sweep today then. Will you be getting one anytime soon?

Why didn't she get accepted?


----------



## Rah

No booked in Monday for sweep and to discuss induction 

Schools very over subscribed and they did it on distance so missed out 
Said we basically reapply and start the process again


----------



## RedButterfly

Hopefully baby decides to come before then.

It's a pain in the arse all this school crap.


----------



## Rah

Been crying most of the day dam hormones 
Can't wait till its over


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm taking it, you mean the pregnancy. Won't be long. I couldn't wait for it to be over but now I miss it.


----------



## Rah

Pregnancy and school problems 
Hubby said its the last baby so not happy not even a glimmer of hope it can happen again :-(


----------



## RedButterfly

Hubby said the same to me. Infact he said no more babies after Elissa but now we have Chloe. He told me yesterday no more babies but I know for a fact he wants a boy as he wants a son to carry on his last name. He may be getting on in age but I'm not :haha:


----------



## Rah

Lol

Hubby gone to work without his mobile bet it happens today lol

What does mucous plug look like I'm going symptom spotting from now lol


----------



## ccmummy

m/w finally came yest at 4... she is now 7.11 my daughters weight at birth haha

after wot i went throw with courtney realy dnt thiink il av anymore ;-/

yey for registering chloe we gettin courtney done on saturday OH away all this week, didnt even no u cud do saturday until i rang um..

SARAH as for plug it can look different with each person google images of mucus plug u may spot sumthing like urs (as im thinkin u lost sumthing??) xxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Looks mostly like snot.

I loved both my labours. May not sound like it at the time but I love being in labour :haha: Maybe cause they're so quick.


----------



## ccmummy

give me labor any day i love labor..... but had nearly 9 months of hell and the worse c-section ever.... an they told me if i was to get pg again i wud 80% end up with low layin placenta again coz were they removed it frm will leave scar tissue an it will probs attach in the same pace again.... and dnt want a section again :(


----------



## Rah

I'm torn loved dd pregnancy hated delivery hated this preg ???hoping for lovely delivery lol

Well I lost a marble sized snot ball lol no blood 
Don't know if its coz of mw yesterday or not she felt cervix but didn't go in and no sweep do you think it could be coz of that? 

We now have a list of 4 girls names getting there lol


----------



## RedButterfly

I never had a bloody show with either. What names have you got?


----------



## Rah

Layla esme sofia Lana


----------



## RedButterfly

They're nice. Not names you see everywhere.


----------



## RedButterfly

Forgot to mention yesterday that we got the house. Out of all the people that got put forward (a side of A4 paper) the landlord chose us :dance: Move in at the end of the month.


----------



## Rah

Thats fab!! 

Nothing here


----------



## RedButterfly

Well why not?! You shouldn't be so comfy! :haha:


----------



## Rah

hubby said this morning im not trying hard enough to get this baby out and told me to hurry up lol


----------



## ccmummy

yey maria

lovely names sarah

and i agree with hubby get that baby out hahahaha


----------



## Rah

Well I'm def at the start if somethingAbout 3 started getting back ache thought it was the way I was sleeping didn't sink in its every 10mins*Since about 7 period type pain but I thought it was spasms as I was going the toilet a lot!! Its still going on about 8mins just getting in the bath then will see if they stop or not and will start timingTold hubby I don't feel great but nothing else at the mo so will see what the bath does*Will try to keep updating


----------



## RedButterfly

:dance: Excited!


----------



## ccmummy

whoop whoop eeeexxxxxxxxxxxccccccccccciiiiiiiiittttttteeeedddddd

come on baby.....................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedButterfly

No update. That must mean something is happening :dance:


----------



## ccmummy

Just wot i was thinkin maria..

I carnt believe courtney is 4 weeks today. Where as the time gone :-( z


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope everything is ok Sarah. 

I know, time is going fast.


----------



## RedButterfly

Do we have a baby yet?!


----------



## Rah

Layla esme born 19:08 8lb 4 40 min active labour g&a for last 20 min 
All is well xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Yay :dance: We all had little girlies! 

Do you know how excited I got when I saw it was you who had posted?! :haha:

Just waiting on a piccy and birth story!


----------



## RedButterfly

How are we doing new mummy?!


----------



## Rah

Alright still in she has a tongue tie so feeding not great seeing how it goes might go home tonight


----------



## RedButterfly

Rah said:


> Alright still in she has a tongue tie so feeding not great seeing how it goes might go home tonight

Will they cut it today?


----------



## Rah

No been referred to alder hey for their opinion can take weeks :-( mean time I just keep trying I got one of the consultants from my ward to look he doesn't think it will cause too many problems but will cause some so suggested nipple shields till I get there 
Home now mcdonalds for dinner then bed when I can


----------



## RedButterfly

We were going to have McDonald's but was too busy so had Burger King instead.

Do we have a piccy of lil miss?


----------



## Rah

Can't get it on here from my phone will try to sort it tomorrow


----------



## Rah

[URL=https://s1244.photobucket.com/user/rah145/media/2013-04-19204919_zps02481087.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/rah145/2013-04-19204919_zps02481087.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RedButterfly

How cute is she! Im coming to nick her!


----------



## ccmummy

Arw wow sarah well done se is a little beauty x

And wow we all ad girls  

Plus lover her little baby grow so cute xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Well it's the end of another thread as we all move to baby club.


----------



## ccmummy

Arw :-( x


----------



## RedButterfly

I know.. I get sad :haha:


----------



## Rah

Oh no can't believe we will be on our 3rd thread all ready


----------



## RedButterfly

Any name suggestions?


----------



## ccmummy

av we moved over yet or still on here?... as for names NOPE lol

i still carnt believe we all had girls lol 

i need to cange my c-section ticker, i want 1 like ur 2's ??


----------



## RedButterfly

Still on here as we don't have a name yet!

Click on my ticker and it will take you to the website.


----------



## Rah

Erm
3 friends cont journey through motherhood 
3friends the journey cont 
3friends and their babies


----------



## RedButterfly

I like '3 Friends - The Journey Continued'. How about you two?


----------



## Rah

Yep sounds good to me


----------



## RedButterfly

I shall make the thread then :) I'll post it in 'Groups and Discussions' - 'Baby and Parenting' under the name of '3 Friends - The Journey Continued..'


----------



## RedButterfly

Done!


----------



## ccmummy

okie thats sound lovely i find it nw x


----------

